# 1959 Impala "Christine"



## GALLO 59

Saw this back in may 8, just alittle over a month ago

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/266845-1959-impala-in-az

8 thousand dollars and a week later





































pushed it to my buddies house, 67impalaSS where him and his brother are going to put in the work on the motor and tranny and get it on the road




























Thank you God, I owe you one :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Here are the first before pics, before i touched anything on it. for some reason had a shitload of bondo, im talking about almost a half inch of it




























inside of door










bottom of door. usually this is one of the first to go



















bondo just caked on the wings



















under wings is straight



















around the rear window and pillar solid not rotted 










rockers and under wheel well



















firewall










motor getting ready to be rebuilt


----------



## GALLO 59

the floors



















like i said a shitload of bondo, but look at the quarters from the inside



















spare wheel tub










license plate and gas tank tube housing, all the 59s i seen before this one had this rotted away


----------



## GALLO 59

had good weatherstrip gutter, other 59s i seen had this gone too



















almost a half inch of bondo










has allll the trim










has back window, was in trunk


----------



## GALLO 59

NOW time for me to get started and get my hands on it and start the restoration :cheesy:

at the truck and car shop, getting all the small things for it like door locks and the assembly manual










back from pomona, along with the guys i bought the motor im putting in it. they build derby cars, and when it comes to engines crazy white guys that build from home are best and cant be beat. theyre cars might not be that pretty, but run like a champ and kick ass




























now at my buddies house where theyre going to dress it up really nice.

got the first accessory for it, skirts




























and this friday met up with phil, guy in apple valley thats going to do the paint and body on my 59. so i finally got my hands on it, step 1, get that bondo off before it heads up to his house for the paint and body

remember i said almost half an inch of bondo, left a little patch so you can see



















wasnt too worried because of condition of inside of quarters from trunk but was still worried about what was under all that bondo










not a damn thing, no rot so im very happy. look how the thing was down to bare metal, and the bottom of the quarters and rocker. and wings just had very few dings




























thats what was done today, other side has less bondo than this side so im not worried. this was today step 1 day 1. ill post as i move along with it. as we speak the motor is getting done and on thurs goes out to paint and body and i get it back in 30 days. going with chevy blue body and white top and roof. ill keep posting till its completely done :yes:


----------



## sand1

lookin good ray i told u it was solid azz fuccuffin:


----------



## GALLO 59

fuck yea it is, its in even better condition than my 65. even if it had some rot it is still better than all ive seen at that price, trust me im very happy bro thanks alot you really hooked me up


----------



## impalaluv

solid ride to start your build with !:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

sand1 said:


> lookin good ray i told u it was solid azz fuccuffin:


i accept tips


----------



## GALLO 59

sand1 said:


> i accept tips


seriously you hooked me up. i have homeboys with 59s that came by yesterday cause they didnt believe there was nothing under the bondo. said in that condition i should have really paid about 12 atleast, not 8. one thing tho bro, hope its laying there or you have an extra one or can get me one. went thru all the trim, from the whole car its just missing one piece, one of the back inerior side panels trim that follows the one going from the door. its like a small curved spear thats on the back side panel. not the armrest one but the one on the panel above it. if its not layiing around out there, let me know if you can get another one or where i can get it. again thanks bro


----------



## GALLO 59

impalaluv said:


> solid ride to start your build with !:thumbsup:


thanks homie, car will get there. not overnight but will be done


----------



## rightwire

looks good


----------



## big C

Nice I love the 59-60s todays car makers need to take some notes from some of the old schoolers


----------



## Wizzard

First of I like to say congratulations to the 59, I had my eyes on it for a while but I was to hesitant and since I live to far away I never had an opportunity to go check it out in person...

The previous owner wrote it was solid but if he would have taken more pics of all the places that you covered I think that the car would have been sold much faster cause it looks real solid!


----------



## sand1

sand1 said:


> i accept tips


when i go down to my pops crib ill ask him and check around but im sure if it was missing before he bouhgt it then its not there but ill keep my eyes peeled


----------



## sand1

impalaray said:


> seriously you hooked me up. i have homeboys with 59s that came by yesterday cause they didnt believe there was nothing under the bondo. said in that condition i should have really paid about 12 atleast, not 8. one thing tho bro, hope its laying there or you have an extra one or can get me one. went thru all the trim, from the whole car its just missing one piece, one of the back inerior side panels trim that follows the one going from the door. its like a small curved spear thats on the back side panel. not the armrest one but the one on the panel above it. if its not layiing around out there, let me know if you can get another one or where i can get it. again thanks bro


i told all these fools that were askin bout the car here on lil that it was solid az car but oh well u snooz u loose glad u likes ray keep us posted on your build good luck


----------



## caddyking

lookin good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool gotta keep my eyes out for this 1! real solid, but theres was already a 59 called christine,big rat from super natuaral cc he put it down in that 9 to


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## CHUCKS66

Good job homie! Bad ass 59! Can't wait to see more progress :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

sand1 said:


> when i go down to my pops crib ill ask him and check around but im sure if it was missing before he bouhgt it then its not there but ill keep my eyes peeled


Hey bro the trim was in the wheel tub so I have it and its complete  seriously how did this car not sell sooner? Did u have anyone go look at it? I'll post pics tonite we grinded the other side, solid too. Goes out for paint and body Friday, get it back in 30 days, white and blue. motor is being put together as we speak, and I do interiors so by the time I get the car back the interior will be ready to be put back in. I should have it done by the end of summer, but driving on the road in a month


----------



## GALLO 59

Wizard, where do u live? Shipping door to door with envision was 350 total from az to Fontana, so cal. And thanks guys, I'm real motivated with this car so restoration will be steady going. I'll post every single step as I go along till completion. So there's already a Christine? I'll think of another name for it


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

That was today before I went to work grinder some more between 8 and 10am


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

impalaray said:


> Wizard, where do u live? Shipping door to door with envision was 350 total from az to Fontana, so cal. And thanks guys, I'm real motivated with this car so restoration will be steady going. I'll post every single step as I go along till completion. So there's already a Christine? I'll think of another name for it


ill try to find a pic of it, its in the 59 topic its navy blue with a white top,bad ass street rider,back bumper on the streets


----------



## Wizzard

impalaray said:


> Wizard, where do u live? Shipping door to door with envision was 350 total from az to Fontana, so cal. And thanks guys, I'm real motivated with this car so restoration will be steady going. I'll post every single step as I go along till completion. So there's already a Christine? I'll think of another name for it


I live in Sweden, Europe. So its a long ass trip!

Sounds good, Ill be checking out this topic for sure! 
And I wish you all the best, aint no thing like a clean 59 Impala!


----------



## MalibuLou

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Right now as we speak..., leaves tomorrow on a Flatbed to get the body started then painted in 2 weeks


----------



## GALLO 59

Got a set of shoes last night, depending on where I'm going ill swap between whitewalls and caps to wire wheels


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## GALLO 59

been putting in work, what we got so far. tail end is solid, check the pics  on my way to hit it again, going to grind the floors and shoot zero rust on it since theres a delay in pick up time to body shop. thanks jose 67impalaSS, your help is very appreciated buddy, ill have your seats done asap ill take them to east LA and do them since i havent fixed my machine yet but ill take care of you too, appreciate it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

lookin good homie keep it up glad to see u bringin back the 9


----------



## 67impalaSS

for a car this old, it only has surface rust if that, it a true Arizona car, we cant figure out why there was at least half an inch of bondo on the quarters, under all that filler the panels are really straight. and also 400 bucks for a solid running 350 4 bolt main with 350 transmission, you robbed him !!!! cant wait to see come back from the paint shop !!


----------



## GALLO 59

Picking things up piece by piece as I go along


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

super nice homie


----------



## GALLO 59

this is going in it when it comes back










and there it goes... back in 3 weeks chevy blue and white


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wave:59


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, cant wait to get it back 

for now focus on the interior and chrome/trims. did my first piece a couple of mins ago, radio cleaned up very nice


----------



## regalman806

:h5:







Just got my 59 in a couple of weeks ago... Gottah love the cat eyes!!! Tripped me out, mine and your look alot alike at the arrival pics...


----------



## GALLO 59

regalman806 said:


> :h5:
> View attachment 326088
> 
> Just got my 59 in a couple of weeks ago... Gottah love the cat eyes!!! Tripped me out, mine and your look alot alike at the arrival pics...


o shit, change the wheels on it and its just like mine, thought it was mine at first before i read it  congrats, im sure you were as excited as i was. how much you get yours for?


----------



## GALLO 59

This was waiting for me inside the heater box


----------



## 1mexikan

Looks like a solid start....gotta love them 59s.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys. Was going thru all the pieces I had, yea its complete. Also realized I can make the whole panels on the interior complete, doors, panels, armrests and rear deck. The whole kit just for that is over 700 bucks but to make them myself its like 180 bucks. I'll see, if I get them right then great, will make some extra sets to sell for less than half what they ask online. If I get it wrong ill just get the kit, but I'm pretty sure I can pull it off, ill start this week and post my progress since the 59 is gone for 3 weeks. Again thanks guys for the compliments and encouragement


----------



## regalman806

impalaray said:


> o shit, change the wheels on it and its just like mine, thought it was mine at first before i read it  congrats, im sure you were as excited as i was. how much you get yours for?


I payed 9 stax for tha car, $1,300 shipping from north carolina. Car came with the og 348 with the 4 barrel set up and the tripower intake and carbs. All new glass and rechromed window frames. New gass tank and sending unit. New red upholstery on the seats. Missing a few trim items but im tracking them down one by one.... And hell yes I was excited when she pulled up on that car hauler!!! Ive wanted this car for 25 years or more so to finally have her here feels damn good! Imma start a build thread here pretty qwick so check in homie!!! Say, your skirts are they 14x60? I have a set of 12x60 turnpikes cruisers with the hockey sticks 4 exhaust ports and the 6 stars for sale. Just incase you know of anybody in need...


----------



## GALLO 59

regalman806 said:


> I payed 9 stax for tha car, $1,300 shipping from north carolina. Car came with the og 348 with the 4 barrel set up and the tripower intake and carbs. All new glass and rechromed window frames. New gass tank and sending unit. New red upholstery on the seats. Missing a few trim items but im tracking them down one by one.... And hell yes I was excited when she pulled up on that car hauler!!! Ive wanted this car for 25 years or more so to finally have her here feels damn good! Imma start a build thread here pretty qwick so check in homie!!! Say, your skirts are they 14x60? I have a set of 12x60 turnpikes cruisers with the hockey sticks 4 exhaust ports and the 6 stars for sale. Just incase you know of anybody in need...


yea i know the feeling when you see it pull up on the car hauler, you can buy it but doesnt really hit you till you see it and get it. again congrats, you came up on all that for 9, i got mine for 8 and trust me im very happy. youre lucky you got it with the 348, you get to fly the double flags on your hood 

yea bro post up your build, looks like a solid start too, acutally its already started so youre in good. do you have pics of the skirts?


----------



## regalman806

impalaray said:


> yea i know the feeling when you see it pull up on the car hauler, you can buy it but doesnt really hit you till you see it and get it. again congrats, you came up on all that for 9, i got mine for 8 and trust me im very happy. youre lucky you got it with the 348, you get to fly the double flags on your hood
> 
> yea bro post up your build, looks like a solid start too, acutally its already started so youre in good. do you have pics of the skirts?


I will go snap you some pics real qwick. Tell you the truth im surprised I got this car.. There has been 3 or 4 others I tried to come up on but they always were gone before I could jump or other problems like paper work. I found this car and the next damn day the link was already posted on here. Had to send the owner half the cash turbo speed to hold it while I worked out the other half and shipping. Tizz all good though, she here and I have the puddin face....


----------



## regalman806

Here you go bro.....

Still cant figure out hoe to upsize these pics with this new layout... When I bought the skirts they were shaved. I bought the og turnpike hockey sticks and clips off ebay. The stars and ports are repops. I have 2 sets of these and I only need one. Im in this set for $1,500.00 and will let them lose for that. Or I will trade if I need what somebody has (no ****)...


----------



## keneken

67impalaSS said:


> for a car this old, it only has surface rust if that, it a true Arizona car, we cant figure out why there was at least half an inch of bondo on the quarters, under all that filler the panels are really straight. and also 400 bucks for a solid running 350 4 bolt main with 350 transmission, you robbed him !!!! cant wait to see come back from the paint shop !!


Metal Healing Bondo??? :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree

gallo its gonna look good when its done,especially when its your dream car.


----------



## sand1

weres christine im ready to fuck lol


----------



## GALLO 59

Shit it seems like the bondo healed it. And yea Im going to put a lot of love into that 59. It's my dream car but never saw myself having one, more like a fantasy car. It's kinda like wed all love a night with Kim kardashian, but we know it ain't happening. not only cause of the price but how bad condition most of them are so it makes a good project rare. And don't get me started on finished ones, don't have 30000+ for one so I'd always think maybe if I win the lotto. But fate had one for me, right place at right time so thank you god. 

Tint now its at the shop getting banged straight, just stuck on what to do with the inner wheel wells and radiator core support. The firewall will b blue like body, but those parts don't know if I should do Chrome, black or blue like the rest of the body. Have no clue since I haven't seen too many engine compartments on 59s. Any opinions?

Also, I got the 560 14s whitewalls for it, but got the disc brake conversion kit so I can't use the stock 14s on it cause it won't clear so I have to use newer 14s like from the first 60 70s impalas chevelles or malibu with front disc. Anyone know what years are those so I can get them from pick a part? Has to be older ones so they'll work with stock hubcaps or aftermarket hubcaps. Thanks guys


----------



## GALLO 59

Got these today, thanks joker. Needed them so paint shop knows where to split paint


----------



## slo

impalaray said:


> Got these today, thanks joker. Needed them so paint shop knows where to split paint


nice, are those repro? look OG... they are a must for when doing that paint line!


----------



## Wizzard

impalaray said:


> Tint now its at the shop getting banged straight, just stuck on what to do with the inner wheel wells and radiator core support. The firewall will b blue like body, but those parts don't know if I should do Chrome, black or blue like the rest of the body. Have no clue since I haven't seen too many engine compartments on 59s. Any opinions?
> 
> Also, I got the 560 14s whitewalls for it, but got the disc brake conversion kit so I can't use the stock 14s on it cause it won't clear so I have to use newer 14s like from the first 60 70s impalas chevelles or malibu with front disc. Anyone know what years are those so I can get them from pick a part? Has to be older ones so they'll work with stock hubcaps or aftermarket hubcaps. Thanks guys


My personal opinion about the inner wheel wells and radiator core support is to paint it blue like the rest of the car/engine compartment, it looks clean and simple. Chrome can be good to, but sometimes I think its too much. 
Oh yeah, paint is cheaper too. 

You know there are disc brake kits that will clear rev. 13X7´s?


----------



## arabretard

looks like a solid start. gonna look nice with a fresh coat of paint on it


----------



## GALLO 59

the paint dividers are og, i dont think they repop them. they dont look hard to repop that for sure. so blue huh, ill take them to him then i left them here thinkin i was going to chrome them. yea its a solid start, no patch panels to do so im ahead already =)


----------



## GALLO 59

ok figured out what rims i can use thatll work with my disc brake conversion kit and still mount 59 hubcaps. early 80s camaro. also 78 to 84 el camino but i found these steelies on a 80 camaro


----------



## sand1

impalaray said:


> ok figured out what rims i can use thatll work with my disc brake conversion kit and still mount 59 hubcaps. early 80s camaro. also 78 to 84 el camino but i found these steelies on a 80 camaro


rey stick with the og color combo white with red stripe will look killer with those gangster whites


----------



## GALLO 59

do you have any pictures of what that looks like


----------



## sand1

impalaray said:


> do you have any pictures of what that looks like


jus mental photos the 59 was all white and red in midle of mouldindgs i told u i seen this car all the time as a kid cuz my homies grand ma was the og owner hell i even jumped on the roof of that bitch a couple times lol(JK) wish my pops would of hooked me up on this car but owell hes given me a few cars over the years but this one wouldnt of hurt


----------



## sand1

jus google white and red 1959 impala


----------



## JasonJ

64 CRAWLING said:


> cool gotta keep my eyes out for this 1! real solid, *but theres was already a 59 called christine,big rat from super natuaral cc* he put it down in that 9 to


Beat me to it... but nice car to start with. The bondo thing was weird, maybe they were trying to make a Batmobile and gave up?


----------



## sand1

JasonJ said:


> Beat me to it... but nice car to start with. The bondo thing was weird, maybe they were trying to make a Batmobile and gave up?


you mean bondomobile lol


----------



## gabendacutlass

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## GALLO 59

ha, actually i thank god it had that much on it, it sealed it from rust really good. when i tood it down there was no rust under the bondo just alittle on the trunk and wings where there was bondo missing. why did you guys put so much bondo? who did the job when you guys had it?


----------



## GALLO 59

thats cool theres 4 different 59s being built on the front page of the project rides forum


----------



## sand1

impalaray said:


> ha, actually i thank god it had that much on it, it sealed it from rust really good. when i tood it down there was no rust under the bondo just alittle on the trunk and wings where there was bondo missing. why did you guys put so much bondo? who did the job when you guys had it?


i ddont know why the bodyguy did it nor was i around when he did my pops jus had this guy do the work but good thing u stripped it down and redid it cant wait to see this car in paint go down to the shop and post progress documentation makes your car worth alot more


----------



## Fleet_47

this thread is moving along pretty quick, keep us posted, let see paint shop pics!


----------



## GALLO 59

yea ill keep everyone posted, ill post pics thurs when i go back to body shop. was moving pretty fast till it hit the shop, that process is alittle slower but is moving along nicely. once its back in a couple of weeks itll move along pretty quick again. motor will go in, interior will be done, will just need to focus on trims getting some of them repaired and redone but ill be on the road by then. happy 4th of july guys


----------



## sand1

post some pics ray i was down in el paso this weekend and found another 59 hardtop pretty solid maybe ill pick it up if price is right


----------



## GALLO 59

whats up bro, its still in body shop getting worked on. from the doors back its already straightened and primered, so just need roof, firewall and doorjambs and its all primered and paint starts. was down there thursday to drill out the paint divider holes. just have 2 more holes to drill out, but need to find out exact measurements. need to drill out the rear antenna holes on both of the wings. anyone know where i can get the measurements or template for that?

good come up for me today, thanks to the homeboy in OC. some of you might know i do interiors, heres some of my work


















































































and i can be pretty creative with my work



















so when i saw the kits selling for around $800 plus shipping, then saw the ones in my homies 59 in person and didnt like how they were, the pattern fabric was right but felt too thin, didnt like the feel. and he didnt have his for that long and was already looking worn, vinyl and pattern fabric. i thought i was screwed, either to buy those for that much, or make some with fabric that was similar since id never find the fabric but know it would be spotted a mile away that its not og. something about that checkered pattern, it says 59 as much as the wings and cat eye taillights do, og 59. 

what were the odds id find this, NOS, stamped from factory and in the exact color i wanted AND enough for me to do the whole car plus get creative and do some extras :cheesy:





































now the fun can begin, i get started tomorrow  once again thanks to the homeboy from OC, also for the quick lesson on some 59 stuff, im still learning so thanks


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup::drama: keep the pics coming and where did you get those door handle scratch guards and the rear sun shade for your 59???


----------



## GALLO 59

yea ill try, pics slowed down since the car hit the body shop, im not there much. the handle scratch guards i got from truckandcarshop in oc, think they were like 20 bucks. and the rear sun shade i got about 4 years ago off ebay for 455 bucks, in the box like that. i know they make repops, but glad i got these cause i can display the box, and theres something about flying og stuff that is cool too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

good score on the og int!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

what street is that truckandcarshop?


----------



## GALLO 59

It's by angels stadium on batavia in Orange county. They have a website its truckandcarshop.com . Thanks 64 crawling, it is a score. I'm going to make my seats and have left over enough for shop and bar stools out of it, those fold out collapsable chairs for shows, litter bag, an extra set of seats for sale, floor mats, line the inside of a Ben Davis coat, man there's just so much I can do I have so much to play with.

Got this in the mail today, it was around 25 bucks on ebay. Saved myself the headache and just got it


----------



## GALLO 59

Quick tip for some of you guys restoring ur rides, here is what my seats look like before I took them out, just cages










And for me, this isn't an option fuck that. 295 bucks shipped for just the front seat so for front and back its 590 bucks. Fuck that 

Chevy Bench Seat Foam Set, Front, Impala 2-Door, 1959-1968 - Eckler's Late Great Chevy Parts

So what u do is u go to pick a part and go to the older car section and u find any 60s Gm wide body big car or 70s big ass car like Cadillac or pontiac or Chevy and you rip the seat material off the top. Slide ur hand in on the ends and pull it off, its going to be tucked in tight. Get it off a front and back seat, and take an extra one just to fill in gaps and dips. Look for cotton seat filling, those you can work on the best cause u can fill and mold. If u find decent foam padding take some but u might need to trim but that's easy. Here's the trick, when u get to the entrance, tell the security you needed foam to line your truck because you're buying 2 engine blocks and u don't have bed liner in it. If they ask, say you found some of it in the trunk of a car, and some you just pulled off ripped seats that were sitting in the aisle or else they might try to get u to pay for complete seats u ripped up and its 35 bucks for a front or back seat. Get in your truck and drive the fuck out of there. I just got back with mine, now I can start my interior and saved me about 600 bucks


----------



## GALLO 59

That or wrap the padding around you and say you came in with it, complain how cold it is


----------



## sand1

cmon ray we need pics u cant keep us waitin


----------



## RollNMy64

Looks good.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

like how your doing everything RIGHT the first time and not half assing anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

gonna be real sweet!


----------



## dj kurse 1

This is definitely a topic I'm gonna be watching!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

does anybody know where i can get the cloth inserts for the seats like the one you got in a roll but in red??????


----------



## GALLO 59

cars1. how it feels and how close it is to original, i dont know i never seen it in person but they sell it by the yard. almost impossible to find original roll thats why i scored. this is the closest i think youll ever get in reproduction. it looks the same, but never seen it in person, but seen some bad (not good) reproductions where the design is printed on vinyl and isnt set right and another where the fabric feels like a t shirt. i didnt want to take my chance so i jumped on og fabric. that and its a personal thing with me about having as much og stuff on it as i can get for it even if the reproductions are exact. 

http://www.carsincimpala.com/chevy-...s/41/Cloth/1241/Cloth-Red-59-Impala/pid-5087/

this is how mine is going to look like done










this is the sample of the vinyls and fabric from the og 59 dealer book, thanks MR.59










so i got the og insert fabric, and went down to J and J in rialto and ordered my fabric 










10 yards of the baby blue, 3 yards of the dark blue. what do you guys think? i like how these blues go together even tho its alittle darker than in the stock picture. looks good? it comes in wed, so thursday morning i start, should have it all done by saturday. ill post whole process, also the process of the other seat i already tore apart that im doing thats going to look like a 59 front seat exact with the vinyl, piping and cloth inserts, except its a house loveseat


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the interior is goin to be real sick man


----------



## sand1

lookin good ray now post some pics


----------



## edward61

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Called j and j this morning, fabric hasn't come in yet but tonite ill start to clip and put the foam on the springs so when the fabric does come in ill have it ready to lay and make measurements. And its still at the body shop but will go Thursday and take pics. Also if they let me ill put the disc brake conversion kit on. Cause of insurance and liability issues at the shop they don't let me hang around much, but going to ask also if I can grind the.floors and put anti rust on it. Pics coming soon tho

Picked these up on eBay for my skirts 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...56795175&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## 8t4mc

awesome build thread!! Very motivating..Cant wait till its done.


----------



## GALLO 59

Was here earlier










My blue vinyls came in










Have all I need now, foam from junkyard, seat cages, foam for making the seats and foam for the panels, og fabric, blue vinyls Nd Chrome piping. Just missing baby blue thread and marine blue thread they didn't have so on my way to east la to get it 



















What it all came out to at time of checkout










That's not for the og fabric, but counting that in, I'm in only 525 bucks, plus 140 for carpet and 140 for headliner. So my interior total is going to be 805 bucks. That's just what the door panel kit would have costed me alone. I get the thread today so I start this week. I'll post pics step by step


----------



## MR.59

RAY, DOES J AND J HAVE THE MOHAIR FOR THE 30`S CARS?


----------



## Wizzard

impalaray said:


> Was here earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue vinyls came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have all I need now, foam from junkyard, seat cages, foam for making the seats and foam for the panels, og fabric, blue vinyls Nd Chrome piping. Just missing baby blue thread and marine blue thread they didn't have so on my way to east la to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it all came out to at time of checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not for the og fabric, but counting that in, I'm in only 525 bucks, plus 140 for carpet and 140 for headliner. So my interior total is going to be 805 bucks. That's just what the door panel kit would have costed me alone. I get the thread today so I start this week. I'll post pics step by step


Love the colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

impalaray said:


> What it all came out to at time of checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not for the og fabric, but counting that in, I'm in only 525 bucks, plus 140 for carpet and 140 for headliner. So my interior total is going to be 805 bucks. That's just what the door panel kit would have costed me alone. I get the thread today so I start this week. I'll post pics step by step


Smart thinking. I bet its going to look good too.





Wizzard said:


> You know there are disc brake kits that will clear rev. 13X7´s?


13x7s and disc brakes on my 62 :yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:run: HURRY WE NEEED MORE PICSSS :drama:


----------



## CADDY925

nice bulid coming out nice:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

no bro, i wish. if they did id be popping out panels and seat like crazy. the closest they have is this called driftwood. its like 9 bucks a yard so 14 yards to do a whole car seats and panels and all will run you under 150 bucks




























i have another set of door panels i made with actual mohair, i got it from lebarron bonney which is hampton coach fabrics, paid 49 bucks a yard i think which isnt bad since the fabric for the seat which is mohair corduroy stripes was 185 bucks a yard from sms fabrics and i needed 8 yards just for the seats. i used 5 yards mohair for the whole doors (4 door) and the rear panels and rear deck and spent about 250 bucks but well worth it since it was done og fabric. thats if youre going to go all out which still isnt bad and alot trust me. hampton coach sends you sample clips of theyre mohair so you can choose exactly what you want and is cheaper than sms but sms has more of a variety when it comes to pattern mohair





































i was taught to do this type too and am good at it, but i dont know anyone with a pre 49 rolls royce or duesenberg. this type of job is big bucks average price around 6000. the guy that taught me this type acutally does this to rolls royces and its his price. but i can pull it off with 600 bucks of mohair. but someday want to do this to a 30s chevy if i get one that would be classy as fuck



















this one is super classy, i love this pic. it has wood paneling with designs 










i tried to do my 48 in this direction, classy but didnt want to do too much of a change to it wanted it to look original too. i sold all the accessories to fund this 59, when i said i had 17,000 in accessories, i meant it. so far it paid for everything ive done and getting done to it including what i paid for it 8000, total around 15000 and i still have my 48 and a few accessories left. trust me i am not regretting it i am VERY happy with this 59 and you can tell by the progress and dedication im giving it. altho if that 48 would have hit the streets and i finished it, man it would have been something else. completely accessorized with EVERYTHING and unique. i can talk about it now since now when it comes it out itll just be a simple and humble 48 but will still love it. it was going to be called "la leyenda" my personal touches that were going to make it different were things like the actual real mexican revolution money i was going to have sealed under the clearcoat right under the emiliano zapata airbrused on the trunk. the money was also going to be sealed under the clear coat along the door jambs and firewall with mexican revolution images airbrushed along it



















in the trunk i was going to have a newspaper framed and mounted on the panel i have from 1914 that has a picture of pancho villa and says mexico won the revolution, this newspaper is real nothing repop. heres two of them. whats cool is one of them is an og LA newspaper reporting it from 1914



















nother thing was a 30s 40s gun rack that holds two shotguns or rifles that mounts on the back of the front seat. i have that and was shopping around for acutal mexican revolution rifles which were lever action mausers and winchesters. didnt find them yet but dont need them now, still cool to own tho so i still might get them. was going to put these in too to make it classy too, very very antique car flower vase. comes out of the first cars that came out that looked like carriages and used in funeral cars up to the 50s. these cause of the design and color are early 1920s










i really went all out on the carpet i actually went down to north hollywood for it. again wanted to go classy. you know when you walk into really old hotels or places like the queen mary, they have carpet with swirls and designs that just looks elegant. i went to mehraban oriental rugs and got a brown patterned real persian rug that had swirls like off a 100 dollar bill with little vines and doves on it. Just the carpet alone in that 48 was going to be 1600 bucks. glad i found this 59 before i started putting in the interior but i was waiting to have the paint done first, so i didnt cut it up yet. damn if that 48 would have been finished, it would have been one of a kind, no other one like it

sorry getting off track, got back to thinking about my 48 but again i dont regret not finishing it cause i love this 59, so back to my 59... tomorrow since i dont have the needles yet for my sewing machine ill start stripping the cages and show how prep it for foam, so ill post pics tomorrow by noon. of course ill post pics, glad you guys are enjoying this build, im having alot of fun with it too. ill try to make it as much step by step as i can for those needing help building theyre cars themselves. and ill keep this topic about my 59 sorry :machinegun:


----------



## GALLO 59

if you have good foam on your seats and they're just ripped then ur already way ahead. Just with a razor blade and pliers take the fabric or vinyl off ONLY, not the foam or cotton padding. Will be like peeling a banana or an Orange, only the skin. With the pliers or wire cutters cut the hog clips to make it come right off. At this point ur at step 3. My 59 came with cages, so this is step 1. Pull off all the scrap fabric and foam. Use pliers and wire cutters for the hog clips then hose it down really good and get the dirt and loose rust off. 


























Right now going to grind alittle then spray with rust sealed, will post pics when I'm done


----------



## LURCH63

impalaray said:


> if you have good foam on your seats and they're just ripped then ur already way ahead. Just with a razor blade and pliers take the fabric or vinyl off ONLY, not the foam or cotton padding. Will be like peeling a banana or an Orange, only the skin. With the pliers or wire cutters cut the hog clips to make it come right off. At this point ur at step 3. My 59 came with cages, so this is step 1. Pull off all the scrap fabric and foam. Use pliers and wire cutters for the hog clips then hose it down really good and get the dirt and loose rust off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now going to grind alittle then spray with rust sealed, will post pics when I'm done


WHAT STUFF U SPRAYING THEM WITH? I NEED TO DO CLEAN MINE TO


----------



## sand1

good job ray lil details like that make a car worth so much more


----------



## GALLO 59

franciscojrandrade said:


> WHAT STUFF U SPRAYING THEM WITH? I NEED TO DO CLEAN MINE TO


you can take them to get sandblasted, or grind as much as you can off. thats what i did, grind as much as i could off with a grinder and a wire brush. after its grinded as much as you can, and trust me theres no way youre going to get it all off so spray it with this for the parts you missed

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=Kl8zTrCSBMbUiAKz7aS6CA&ved=0CHUQ8wIwBg#

im just waiting for mine to dry so i can post pics. then from there you put the foam on. ill show you guys how i do it. if you dont have foam on your cages, look at my earlier posts on this to see how i got mine


----------



## GALLO 59

Got my scuff guards for my skirts 14x60










Just need the stars and exhaust ports


----------



## sand1

ray post pics of the 59 in progress


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Nice ride bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Tage

sand1 said:


> ray post pics of the 59 in progress


x2


----------



## JOHNER

Great build!!! love the interior colors/fabric.That filler on the wings was crazy:dunno: props on a a super solid 59!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:happysad::yes: we need more pics


----------



## 67impalaSS

ttt cause i like this build


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup:


----------



## edward61

impalaray said:


> if you have good foam on your seats and they're just ripped then ur already way ahead. Just with a razor blade and pliers take the fabric or vinyl off ONLY, not the foam or cotton padding. Will be like peeling a banana or an Orange, only the skin. With the pliers or wire cutters cut the hog clips to make it come right off. At this point ur at step 3. My 59 came with cages, so this is step 1. Pull off all the scrap fabric and foam. Use pliers and wire cutters for the hog clips then hose it down really good and get the dirt and loose rust off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now going to grind alittle then spray with rust sealed, will post pics when I'm done


any updates


----------



## GALLO 59

Rust treated cages 



















I scored with the yellow paddings, the bottoms went on like a glove so no molding and shaping cotton. The tops I had to cut and mold pieces and used sheets to just hold it all down and together with the hog clips so I can start laying the vinyls down on it to measure them and start sewing. Here they are now, still need the upholstery done over it but no more cages. Sat down on my 59 seats for the first time this weekend



















I'll post pics of 59 when I go to the shop Thursday I have to pick up the skirt hockey sticks


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:x: pics pics


----------



## sand1

ray were the pics????


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:dunno:


----------



## GALLO 59

sorry been busy trying to find a new sewing machine so i dont have to wait to use someone elses and get all the stuff i need to do out of the way. earlier this week finally found one, this consew 255b so im back in business










set up and ready to go










broke it in today finally with this








































































































































i know its only a small part, but still some progress. needed to test the machine before i tried any seats. i just have to do my homies 67 seats then ill get on my seats. i havent gone to see the 59 so i havent got the cutout for the door panel yet but i go there thursday and ill have it and will be able to do the door panels finally. then my seats come after. my girl has my camera when i get it back ill post the pics of the 59 in the shop :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys. I'm keeping cardboard templates of all the pieces so I can bust out a full interior to sell with that i can make full interior in half the time. Door panels I'm making Friday, the rear panels Thursday and the seats I start on Sunday. The rear deck/package tray will take about 10 min litterally to do, unless I decide to put a pattern or design on it  then just buy the carpet and headliner and my interior is done. I'll post pics Thursday I get my camera back and start the other pieces. But with these you can see the colors I'm doing the interior. You guys are going to like the trunk i plan to do it all up too


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: goodjob bro, post some pics of the 59 when you get a chance


----------



## gabendacutlass

looking good...for sure going to be following this build ...keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

This came in today finally. 

Either deal with this...










Or this, was 360 bucks on eBay 





































Bumper to bumper complete bolt kit for the whole car stainless steel. Even has interior screws. All bolts individually packaged and labeled where they go 










Saved me the headache of playing guess where this bolt goes, and I broke about half of the original ones anyways getting the bumpers off


----------



## big C

Now thats the way to go


----------



## GALLO 59

this was today, this is all i had to work with



















made the cardboards



















grinded the metal panel rail and added foam




























and now i have rear side panels






















































































































tomorrow morning, the doors and rear deck


----------



## westcoastlowrider

wow looks great, probably saved you a ton of money doing the work yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Damn that came out great bro...good sht!


----------



## sand1

ray lets see the 59 now u kept us waitin long enough


----------



## westcoastlowrider

your killing us bro not posting new pics of the 59. lol :around:


----------



## gabendacutlass

looks good what color are you goin??that interior looks good...


----------



## CADILLACSAM

NICE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

impalaray said:


> this was today, this is all i had to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the cardboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grinded the metal panel rail and added foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i have rear side panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow morning, the doors and rear deck


:thumbsup: LOOKING FIRME RAY!! CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE...


----------



## pjcruiser

very nice! Looking forward to pics of the car!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

any new pics of the 59? :drama:


----------



## carlito77

^^yeah what he said...interior is looking great!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THE INTERIOR WORK IS AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:rimshot:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. i know its been a while already. see where i fucked up was when i took the 59 to get body and paint i didnt notice some things. the guy does it for a living on his own. i didnt realize when i had him take it that he had 3 other cars there so since then hes been jumping from one car to another to another. so finally hes wrapping up the last of the bodywork and this week coming up hell have it primered for me to check before he sprays finally. so then ill post pics finally in a week, FINALLY 

i came up on craigslist on brand new gold cross flags impala side emblems, all the impala side letters, parking light lenses, sliding ash trays, rear trunk emblem, some dash gauge lenses, dome light lenses, whole interior screw kit, knuckle guards, pedal pads, and the transmisson gear indicator (P N D L 1 gauge lens) for only 200 bucks. the flags and letters alone are 200 at truck and car shop so it was a good deal, all brand new in packaging

started the doors but waiting to get the car back to see exactly where the center design goes sewn on so ill post pics of that as soon as im done with it. right now lookin around for a good trim repair and polishing spot if any of you guys know someone. also a good chrome guy for my bumpers.

did this today, small but one step closer. I only used the chrome end caps as a mock up of what theyll look like complete, i know they look busted up. ordered brand new chrome ends so ill swap them out for the ones it has one when i get them


----------



## GALLO 59

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE INTERIOR WORK IS AWSOME!!!!!!


hey bro i got the bolt kit already, what bolts do you need so i can look up in the kit and give you the specs so you can just go buy them at hardware store. also in that 59 bundle i bought for 200 i got a full interior screw kit i dont need since the bolt kit i bought came with it. let me know if you need it


----------



## GALLO 59

also heres the deal incase anyone knows. my 59 came with the original armrest end cap, not the red reflector cap end but the other smaller half moon smooth looking one. like i said its the original, but when i was seeing if it was worth chroming these or buying new ones, every single catalog that i have, and i have them all, say the caps they sell arent correct but WILL work. i mean they really mention it making sure you know. supposedly are for 61 but will work. is there a difference in size or shape that they wouldnt just list it as 59 to 61 instead of saying "not correct but will work, are for 61 impala"? thanks guys


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

they dnt makem like they used too


----------



## sand1

were ready for the body ray


----------



## BIG E 602

paint jail sucks


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:run: pics :x:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

lets see some pics already :around:


----------



## DannyG

Coming along real nice. Interior looks sweet!


----------



## GALLO 59

Soon, very soon, I want to post pics but want to bust out with it all put together painted and interior done and engine put in  at this point its all straight and colorful, but here are some pics I got off his camera. He's been taking pics of his whole process for his portfolio and to show his work for other customers. 

Here it is a few weeks ago when it arrived and sat in its own little hangar










Some of the first work he did on it 



















That's enough for now, its taking a while but let's just say I'm happy so far  Here's where in the back he did his sandblasting in his back yard on the whole car and fenders and hood



















He completely sandblasted, metal repaired, painted and restored this he just got done with it his customer was on his way to pick it up



















Sunday nite ill post pics of what I have done for the inside I got more of it done, ill keep u guys posted but this build is steady moving forward


----------



## Wizzard

Sweet, good progress! Cant wait to see it.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

this is my favorite build right here :thumbsup: keep the pics coming homie


----------



## 59JUNKIE

TTT.:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

this build is now dedicated to one of my one of my closest buddies jose and hermino (67impalass)'s father who passed away this weekend in mexico in a car accident and the martinez family. he was there since day one when i got it and helped me work on it before it left to the painters. he wanted to see this car done so bad and really loved it so much he helped me with the body, taking it apart, and pulling the motor and tranny. i will now finish it in his honor, hes a part of this car and will be riding with me and his sons in it when its done. im going to miss him very much. 























































bever afraid to get his hands dirty with my car, video of when i was getting the motor for the 59, hes there helping us











Descansa en paz amigo mio, te extranaremos y luego nos vemos que dios te bendiga


----------



## sand1

sorry for your loss rey good to hear your gonna finish the 9 in his memory


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks bro, now I'm determined and can't disappoint so I'm not. I will make him proud I made this build in his honor  he's part of this build so he's a part of this car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

rest in paridise homie ,keep strong!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. heres some pics to give you guys alittle tease, not recent but so you can see some of the process


----------



## sand1

lookin good ray


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hella smooth!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

cant wait to see it all painted and put back together.


----------



## GALLO 59

Sneak peek, this job is the hardest I've ever done but I'm determined


----------



## GALLO 59

So u guys can see its not a shop doing this work, its me out of my house. It's not work to me, labor of love and makes me happy


----------



## GALLO 59

im doing alot of the work myself. the only things im not doing myself tho is the paint and body cause i wanted it done sooner so while its getting that done i can work on the interior and other stuff and be done in half the time, the internal engine stuff the martinez bros are doing it,chrome and trim straightening and polishing not sure yet but its ready to go, and the exhaust im having it done at a muffler place i guess

but this is what im doing myself, ill post pics of it as i go along 

rewire the whole car with wiring kit

switching out brake and gas lines

putting the trim and bumpers back on

changing out all the glass and putting the windshield and back glass back on, uses a rubber gasket and is done with a rope ill show you guys how

changing out all the plastic rollers on the window mechanism and oiling the whole thing

putting the interior, carpet and headliner in

swapping out the front drums for disk brakes all bolt on

dropping engine and tranny back in

new bushings in front suspension

rebulb the whole car

do up the trunk really nice 

put hidden sound system in it

rear bumper kit :thumbsup:

decided to go airbags, dont want to cut or weld on the frame or put the extra weight in the trunk so ill post pics of that as i do it too. i know i know, im a lowrider at heart, thats why i put hydraulics in my 65 and i dont like airbags but just dont want to stress the car out, and the bags im getting will lay the car almost frame on the ground and lift it as high as my 65 when its locked up. i will put mufflers on them tho that for sure. well i get it back soon, when i do the fun will start again like when i first got it and itll move on along again. ill keep you guys posted thanks for checking my build


----------



## GALLO 59

Small but got this today in mail, matches my interior it goes on my steering wheel. Og not reproduction


----------



## gabendacutlass

looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

any new pics of the body?


----------



## GALLO 59

Got this today, nothing big just minor little detail to add on and dress up the dash. NOS and works 50s 60s speaker fader




























If it doesn't rain ill be able to go to shop and see progress and post pics.


----------



## FoxCustom

WOW! Interior looks awesome! You're doing a good job making it look factory. Body is looking STRAIGHT too. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

These are new still in wrapper, if anyone knows where I van get the missing 7 let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## GALLO 59

taking these to get painted same color as body. putting new speakers in it and using the cable they had on so they play while the music is playing and still be able to move them around inside the car, or if i use them as part of the trunk display. original drive in speakers i bought from a guy that worked at the paramount drive in here in LA. i got a think for original accessories and add ons. and for now keeping me busy while my car is in paint jail :dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

any bodywork updates Ray?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ttt


----------



## GALLO 59

quick update, sneak peek at my motor this is just kind of a mock up wayyy more chrome getting put on. thanks to herminio and jose martinez 67impalass


----------



## GALLO 59

the manifold isnt polished its actual chrome


----------



## GALLO 59

took a while cause for some reason it took a loooong time to find good 350 sbc heads. you would think heads for a 350 would be a dime a dozen, nooo. i thought they were just a casing with springs and valves but its alot more than that. my 350 block is a 1st gen 350 4 bolt main. so the heads i wanted were 1st gen 350 heads or camel humps. but most of them needed to be rebuilt, or cracked. well for 1st gen, you dont want 2nd gen smog year heads from like 72 and newer because they cut alot of corners in making them, so theyre thinner and have poorly designed ports and water jackets that make the head crack easy if it ever overheats. and when you do find 1st gen heads they never have hard seats, where the valves sit and seal so unleaded gas makes them work poor and shitty. they were designed for leaded gas which made them seal and function better. smog laws came in and smog year heads and intakes were designed for the smog pump and all that other bullshit and unleaded gas followed that made heads without hard seats work shitty. if you dont know what heads you have or are looking at just google the casting number and itll tell you. i found these in san jacinto, new pre smog heads with hard seats taken off a brand new 290hp crate motor which were never used, taken off motor as soon as it hit the shop and replaced with higher performance heads. 300 bucks thats a deal


----------



## sand1

lookin good ray lets see the body now


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ttt for rays bad ass 59 :cheesy:


----------



## 59JUNKIE

TTT


----------



## sand1

ray we need some updates on the body


----------



## 1968fastbackimpala

thats [email protected]@king sweet


----------



## GALLO 59

been busy with holidays, so havent been on here or working on car for a bit but heres something i busted out this week. i called trim restoration places and polishing, i was quoted $500 for just the grille alone. the rest of the trim i didnt have time to take down to get started but i looked online how aluminum is worked since i never tried to polish or fix a grille before. well turns out aluminum grilles on 50s 60s cars are anodized. its a film thats ontop of the aluminum that causes it to haze even if the aluminum is shiny on the bottom it gets a dull haze on top after a while. well i followed what it said online, heres my attempt

This is what it looked like its the way it came with the car. Dull gray haze, pits, dirty and bent. Thats why they charge $500 to do grilles cause this is how they usualy get them























































step 1. Remove anodize. to do this you have to fry it off. after researching everyone says use easy off oven cleaner. but this stuff is twice as strong. you get it at home depot for 8 bucks










brush it on and leave it for 10 min, then spray it off. i used a small bowl and paint brust to put it on. you can see it bubble up as it burns off the anodize





































something told me dont do it on my driveway, so i did it on the pavement off my driveway on the street. this is the same spot one week later



















Step 2. File flat all the surfaces with a MILL BASTARD file from home depot 6 bucks. file flat the surface to get all the deep pits out. 










you can see how deep the pits looked before


----------



## GALLO 59

and now filed flat














































Step 3. Sanding. long process, start with 220 grit sandpaper to take off the deep scratches the file left, then 400 grit, then 600 grit, then 800 wet sand grit. each higher grit takes off the scratches the one before left. its baisic sanding and took long so i didnt take pics of the process but you get the idea. 










by the time youre done with the 800 grit, it should be smooth and scratch free. thats when you hit it with this. you dont have to rub hard, just as long as the polish turns black then wipe off










by the time youre done polishing it should look bad ass like chrome, reflective like a mirror


----------



## GALLO 59

didnt get all the pits out, got about 95% of them tho and if you saw this in person and with the sun hitting it it looks like i had it dipped so i saved $500, no need to get it redone more. so thats $500 i can put into something else like chroming the bumpers or getting my carpet, headliner and weatherstripping


----------



## GALLO 59

Same process with stainless steel with the file and the order of the sandpaper, but you dont have to deanodize it so you go straight to filing and sanding then polishing with black, brown, then green polishing bar. i bought from eastwood the trim anvil and hammer to take dings out of the stainless, over 90% of my trim is straight, no dings or even scratches. and what is damaged they sell cheap like the headlight bezels and side marker bezels. i got the tools, sandpaper, polishing bars and got to work, done with more than half my trims just today in a few hours so looks like im also saving $1100 i got quoted to polish and redo my trims. heres the last piece i did today


----------



## FoxCustom

Polishing turned out great! I might try that on my grille when I get some time after paint....


----------



## Wizzard

Wow! You did a great job with the polishing!
I have been thinking alot what to do with my trim when that time comes, I will definitly give that a try as well.

About 95% of my trim is in good condition ad far as dings and scratches goes, and the pieces that are damaged are avalible as repro-parts.


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, yea I saved hundreds and anyone can do it all with patience and under 50 bucks of sand paper and polish. It's kinda hard to fuck up actually cause ur just sanding scratches away like if it was wood. But that's what u need more is patience cause sanding is a slow process on aluminum, its faster with stainless. When I get home, the last pieces I need to polish ill video and post on YouTube. What's good is one piece has a ding so ill show u how u get the ding out, file, sand then polish. One piece of small trim I can bust out in 10 min if its stainless. 

The grille yea u have to unbolt to do its just easier. The trims you can leave on car and work on if it has no dings to bump up just double mask the paint incase ur hand slips. Rub the first layer if tape on ur shirt so it doesn't stick too hard on the paint. Like I said ill video the whole process and tools I use so u can bust the job out urself on a lazy Sunday. Here's where I got my info how to do it myself 

http://www.bumpsides.com/stainless/index.html

http://www.secondchancegarage.com/public/stainless-repair.cfm


----------



## GALLO 59

Forgot to mention, if u look at page 9, the page before this one where I'm taking off the anodize off the grille with the acid. Look what it did to the pavement. Don't get that shit on your hands or skin. Some splashed on my face and it seemend ok I just wiped it off but 10 min later burned and bled then left scabs careful with ur eyes


----------



## MidWest312

Fell in love with a 59' Ever since I saw this movie .









Saw it in like 02 when i was 8 or so . Bad ass 59' always pictured me hitting switches in this back in Chicago.

Your 59 coming a long nice . Can't wait for the outcome


----------



## LURCH63

Nice work homie


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice werk. Keep the flicks coming homie


----------



## sgtwolfhound

Brother, your awsome. Great tip on that anadize removal. Going to try that. Thanks again.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, your postitive comments keep me motivated and going when i come home and feel lazy :yes: and yea oven cleaner or that stuff im using works great to remove anodize just be careful with it and dont leave it on for more than 10 min cause itll eat the anodize plus start to rot and eat the aluminum. 10 min is fine, long enough then just hose off. if you try to sand or polish with the anodize on it still youre not going to get anywhere, itll actually look uglier than before you started because itll look like silver camoflauge cause it wont sand off even and the polish wont do anything to the anodize so the scratches wont come off either. 

ok i didnt mention that on aluminum, on my grille the first thing i did was file it with the mill bastard file. you ONLY do that if it has deep scratches and pits, which is usually only the grille and maybe the headlight bezels and tail light bezels because they are on the outside of the car and get hit by shit on the road as youre driving. if it has no pits and is straight or is your interior trim which all of it is aluminum, you dont have to file anything. right after its anodized, IFFF it has LIGHT scratches and scuffs you go straight to sanding it with 400, then 600, then 800. you dont start with 220 because you use that one to take off the scratches the file left. you guys get what im saying? no pits means no filing, so no file scratches to take off with 220 so after anodizing if it has light scratches and scuffs just start with 400 till you get to 800 then hit it with the aluminum polish and youre done. if it has NO light scratches or pits and is straight, after de anodizing go straight to polishing with the aluminum polish, no sanding at all so ur done in less than half the time

polishing with the aluminum polish takes the longest, the longer you polish it, the shinier it gets so if you dont do it that long it wont shine as good. but it does take longer you really have to rub it down with it for a while or else itll look ok but not great. you dont have to rub hard, as long as it turns black just keep rubbing it in

busted out this in the last hour, took me a short time because like i said no filing but had some small scratches and scuffs so 10 min de anodizing, no pits so straight to sanding with 400 for 10 min cause it had light scratches, 10 min with the 600, 10 min with the 800, and 30 min with the aluminum polish and a towel

was straight, but looked like shit and would have looked ugly with new interior
































































after de anodizing, its a dull even gray now anodize is gone but has light scratches that need to go so from here i start with 400 then work up to 800










and after sanding then polishing, show ready they can be mounted on a show car now


----------



## GALLO 59

the little marks that were left were where the anodize didnt come off all the way, spots that the acid didnt get to so even after all the sanding and polishing you see it still didnt faze it so make sure you have all of it off, but i did get all the scratches out as you can see and looks as good as new ready to put back in and show


----------



## westcoastlowrider

any pics of the body yet ray?


----------



## KERRBSS

Whats your eBay name? I think I just sold you something.


----------



## sand1

nice job ray


----------



## GALLO 59

gallo*48 on ebay, and ill post pics when were done doing what were doin to it friday 

heres another piece i turned out today after work. you guys get the idea now with this. this one turned out really nice tho. 

before














































deanodizing it in my bathtub










after































































































































polishing stainless steel isnt as much of a pain in the ass as aluminum cause youre polishing with a buffer wheel or power drill, polishing these things is by hand with a terry cloth and cream polish so it takes a long ass time


----------



## GALLO 59

you can hear the acid frying the anodize, that sound is coming from the trims its not running water or anything 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7ODyHVPwY4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## MalibuLou

Lookin good


----------



## king debo

I'm gonna try and strip my grill tomorrow, Thanks for the pic by pic tutorial! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAD DOGG

very nice build!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys. Yea if ur grill has very light pitting or scratches u don't have to sand unless u want it flawless like a show car then expect to sand for about 2 hours, if not just go straight to polish after u de anodize it


----------



## GALLO 59

After u deanodize it, its kinda hard to fuck it up after that so give it a shot and don't worry ull ruin it. What's the worst that'll happen, u scratch it. Then u sand it off again then polish it and Itll look better than new. I say cause at first I was iffy about Sikh mine thinkin no way I'm not taking sand paper to my trim and put mote scratches. But trim is like wood, what do u do when u put a scratch or ding in it? you sand from coarse to fine and all the scratches are gone then just shine it up.


----------



## GALLO 59

the guy doing my 59 has some cool other cars hes working on, at the same time as mine thats what slowed mine down but im good now 



















i want one of these bad one day, but even he said yea good luck



















the paint booth










where they prepped this to put in there


----------



## GALLO 59

in less than a week, back on track and the rebuild goes back on track full force like before


----------



## impalalover64

Good luck Homie. I'm a Charger fan too. Cant help it Dukes of Hazzard got me that way even though as a kid I didnt know what the rebel flag meant...lol........but who cares. I have a huge D.O.H. collection too....


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro. and hell yea i love chargers. i have d o h lunch pails and hot wheels and model cars. if i had that one id paint it just like the dukes of hazard, flag and all. horn too. its one of my dream cars right after my 59. think its one of every guys dream car. he got it right tho, i said i want one bad and he laughed out loud and said ha yea good luck! i knew what he meant, i been looking and nothing. he did say the owner would check mine out alot when hed go check on his. hope he wouldnt ever offer a trade, cause it be something id sleep on even tho i love this 59. value for both are pretty close thats y too so it wouldnt be a loss but damn dont tempt me :nicoderm:


----------



## impalalover64

I feel ya I have the lunch pails too lol.....I even have a built 440 but no Charger......


----------



## Wizzard

impalaray said:


> thanks guys, your postitive comments keep me motivated and going when i come home and feel lazy :yes: and yea oven cleaner or that stuff im using works great to remove anodize just be careful with it and dont leave it on for more than 10 min cause itll eat the anodize plus start to rot and eat the aluminum. 10 min is fine, long enough then just hose off. if you try to sand or polish with the anodize on it still youre not going to get anywhere, itll actually look uglier than before you started because itll look like silver camoflauge cause it wont sand off even and the polish wont do anything to the anodize so the scratches wont come off either.
> 
> ok i didnt mention that on aluminum, on my grille the first thing i did was file it with the mill bastard file. you ONLY do that if it has deep scratches and pits, which is usually only the grille and maybe the headlight bezels and tail light bezels because they are on the outside of the car and get hit by shit on the road as youre driving. if it has no pits and is straight or is your interior trim which all of it is aluminum, you dont have to file anything. right after its anodized, IFFF it has LIGHT scratches and scuffs you go straight to sanding it with 400, then 600, then 800. you dont start with 220 because you use that one to take off the scratches the file left. you guys get what im saying? no pits means no filing, so no file scratches to take off with 220 so after anodizing if it has light scratches and scuffs just start with 400 till you get to 800 then hit it with the aluminum polish and youre done. if it has NO light scratches or pits and is straight, after de anodizing go straight to polishing with the aluminum polish, no sanding at all so ur done in less than half the time
> 
> polishing with the aluminum polish takes the longest, the longer you polish it, the shinier it gets so if you dont do it that long it wont shine as good. but it does take longer you really have to rub it down with it for a while or else itll look ok but not great. you dont have to rub hard, as long as it turns black just keep rubbing it in
> 
> busted out this in the last hour, took me a short time because like i said no filing but had some small scratches and scuffs so 10 min de anodizing, no pits so straight to sanding with 400 for 10 min cause it had light scratches, 10 min with the 600, 10 min with the 800, and 30 min with the aluminum polish and a towel
> 
> was straight, but looked like shit and would have looked ugly with new interior


Thanks for sharing all that info, it will come in handy for sure! :thumbsup:

Cant wait to see the 59 painted!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

its looking great Ray :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: what color combo u going with


impalaray said:


> the guy doing my 59 has some cool other cars hes working on, at the same time as mine thats what slowed mine down but im good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want one of these bad one day, but even he said yea good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the paint booth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where they prepped this to put in there


----------



## GALLO 59

one day ill have one, im going to take a break from building cars after this one for a bit this one really wore me down. but when i get back in ill look for a charger and build a muscle car. and thanks guys. im in the process of making a 3 part youtube video showing me do aluminum trim then stainess trim. its one thing to explain, another to show. getting this down you save hundreds and most of us can use that

im not exactly copying homeboy cause this color is an acutal factory color but this is exactly how its going to look in the end










i could have done the body and painted myself, but honestly i wanted it done sooner so while it was getting all this i was able to do my trims, motor, and interior. built not bought, this what this car is and i did 70% of all the work on this car by the time its done. only thing i didnt do is the paint and body and internal motor. everything else is all me whether its done yet or not, stripping the body of rust and bondo, taking it apart for paint, full interior, rewiring, gas and brake lines, floor heat and sound isulation, underbody and frame treating, full interior trunk, trims, disc brake conversion, putting it back together after its painted, glass, all my work. some cars go from shop to shop to shop but only 3 groups of guys put theyre hands on this car, the martinez family where it was first and my motor is, the guy thats painting it, and me. if it wasnt for that i could have said i built this car but they really helped and i was more than happy and appreciate theyre needed help especially the motor so thanks guys


----------



## GALLO 59

one thing that im not sure with but have to have an answer soon, wheel wells and radiator core, black, chrome or same color as body? motor is going to be all chromed out and original chevy orange :dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I say do them all chrome ray


----------



## king debo

impalaray said:


> one thing that im not sure with but have to have an answer soon, wheel wells and radiator core, black, chrome or same color as body? motor is going to be all chromed out and original chevy orange :dunno:


I painted mine top and bottom, 4 coats base and 5 coats clear. I would have chromed them, but I didn't have $700 extra laying around..Needed that money for other improvements. So, I say chrome them Bad boys if you got the hookup and the loot to do it..Or color match them.:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

It's that much to Chrome the wheelwells? To do a whole bumper is 200 I thought it would be around that much each, guess not. I know its under 200 to powdercoat them Chrome. I'll have to see cause 700 Damn


----------



## westcoastlowrider

call them guys up in long beach that i gave you the info too, they hook you up with the price.


----------



## Groc006

Great build homie! Thanks for posting the polishing tips, I know I'll use them:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

Did my grill, headlight rings and some interior trim yesterday..All I have to do is polish them up now, that hair and grease remover works Great! Good lookin out!


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> Did my grill, headlight rings and some interior trim yesterday..All I have to do is polish them up now, that hair and grease remover works Great! Good lookin out!


cool, remember if theres no pits or big scratches, just go straight to polish them. the first time you rub it down then wipe it itll still look gray and not too shiny. but dont stop and think its as good as itll get, do it over and over and over till it gets as shiny as you like :thumbsup: i polished for a few min and wiped it down over and over about 6 times each section to get it to shine how they did, it wasnt just once


----------



## GALLO 59

westcoastlowrider said:


> call them guys up in long beach that i gave you the info too, they hook you up with the price.


you got theyre number again, i cant find it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Pm sent


----------



## $piff

looking real nice putting in your own work :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: what color combo u going with


Before clearcoat and wet sanding, but very close to the color in the one of the pic I posted, this is just the hood


----------



## 67impalaSS

ttt, great update pics cant wait to see it again !!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks Jose, look at the pic on the page before this one, does it look like I got the color right like that other 59? When I was picking.the color I wasn't sure if it was that one,.so many colors looked so close to it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Looks great ray


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, ill post pic of fenders and skirts tomorrow. I called homeboy, 250 each fender, 300 radiator core, 250 each bumper. Not bad  looks.like I'm going Chrome


----------



## westcoastlowrider

impalaray said:


> Thanks guys, ill post pic of fenders and skirts tomorrow. I called homeboy, 250 each fender, 300 radiator core, 250 each bumper. Not bad  looks.like I'm going Chrome


:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

impalaray said:


> Before clearcoat and wet sanding, but very close to the color in the one of the pic I posted, this is just the hood


THAT LOOKS FIRME RAY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

And I ordered my black and yellow 56 plates this morning, 160 bucks dmv clear from these guys


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: keep the pics coming ray


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks  right at this moment I'm working on another thing on it, man this isn't easy  ull see what I mean tonite when I post pics but I'm trying my best


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## gabendacutlass

doing good job on this ride:thumbsup:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8

looks damn good.....good job bro..


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, ill post more pictures tomorrow. one more thing, today we talked, i sprayed the dash and he said i got it down pretty good so IM spraying the body this week since its been put off cause of the weather so far. so now i can add that I painted it too. the only thing that i didnt do but i could have is the body work since it was so straight and internal engine so now 80% of this build is my work, i can say i built most of this car myself. ill post more pics tomorrow, i sprayed the dash with no mask and the ventilation fans werent on cause it was humid outside so by the time i was done i was really light headed thats why the pictures i posted look like shit so ill post better ones tomorrow. thanks guys im trying my best here =)


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

The ride is looking good bro. Keep posting them pics.


----------



## GALLO 59

Sprayed this this morning before ibleft for work, White roof


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## westcoastlowrider

:worship::drama:


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## Hardtop6459

looking real good man keep posting them pics.


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## westcoastlowrider

dammm ray lookin great :thumbsup: sell me this 59 when ur done so you can get your charger


----------



## GALLO 59

I painted this.this morning, its good but not perfect. He was over my shoulder the whole time but I got it down and he's letting me loose on the body. I Just need to do it or see it once like I said then I can do my other car myself. I.just wanted to see how u mix the paints and prep them.


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

The car's looking good bro, Im getting ready to start on my 59 after following your thread...


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks bro, glad its giving u some motivation. Isn't that hard, just takes some time especially if ur going to try to do a lot of the work urself like I am having fun doing stuff on ur own too if u have the time and tools. Was soon as I get it back I'm doing the floors with rust sealer and then heat and sound shield with this stuff called peel and seal. Then changing the brakes from drums to disk. 

This car is looking nice so far, but is going to be a street car and daily driver so I'm going to enjoy it not a turntable car. I wish I could build it as a turntable show car but I don't have the money for that and like I said I want to enjoy it so no it doesn't have a 6000 paint job or 4000 interior so when u see it out don't expect to be wowed or it being flawless. She's not perfect, won't be that pretty but shell be nice. I want to be able to drive it to shows, drive it in the rain, sit on the hood and eat off it with my girl or be able to eat and drink inside it without worrying about anything. I plan to drive it and use it a lot just like I do my 65


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

Theres a dude in Upland that has the disk brake conversion for around 250 give or take, he also has em for the rear ( no ****) too. Check out the IE craigslist....


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea that's who I got my kit from, got it already its 220 out the door. I'll post pic.of kit when I get home but its complete, uses 69 to 72 chevelle caliper and rotor. 

Just saw the 59 fest thread, that's how I feel just how foolishinvegas said exactly, its not the prettiest and nicest, but enjoying it. Good quote


----------



## Skim

Guapo's six2 rag said:


> Theres a dude in Upland that has the disk brake conversion for around 250 give or take, he also has em for the rear ( no ****) too. Check out the IE craigslist....


I always wonder why people feel the need to put (no ****) as if we would think they sounded gay lol. I notice it a lot on layitlow. just seems odd. anyways the 59 looks like its coming along man. cant wait to see it finished. 59 are the shit. where do you locate the clips for the fin mouldings, thats what I need for my wagon. I cant find them.


----------



## Skim

GALLO 59 said:


>


the clips right here are the ones im trying to find. the ones that pinch onto the fins.


----------



## MR.59

Skim said:


> the clips right here are the ones im trying to find. the ones that pinch onto the fins.


skim, they sell the " spider" clips new.
i`ll get the name for you


----------



## GALLO 59

There's a word u put in that it changes it by itself and puts no **** automatically, I notice it too but its like an auto correct. And I need those clips too, along with the windshield and back window molding clips. I heard you put them on at the same time u put the back glass in


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

I put it cause I didnt want to deal with internet gangsters trying to chime in on something I said and didnt mean, but I feel the same as you on that matter...


----------



## GALLO 59

this polishing thing is really getting old already, glad i dont do it for a living now i know why people just pay to get it done. fucken time consuming but im almost done with all inside and out and it needed to be done. wrapped this up today

front seat trims, i dont know what the owner before me was doing inside this car but fuck were there alot of claw marks on them














































can you see the dent
































































in the tub, anodizing


----------



## GALLO 59

not perfect, but better














































dent is gone













































































































lots and lots of sanding, took me 4 hours. i used trim anvil and hammers to pick the dents out, ill post pics of them in morning


----------



## GALLO 59

heres a side by side, you can see how much work i had to do on these. looks like they used the car to transport gravel, or they were raping people in it


----------



## sand1

nice job ray glad to see you getting it together:thumbsup:as soon as u get it done send me some pics so the og owner can see it


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

Damn bro, that's a lot of work... It's coming together nicely, keep up the good work Ray...


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. you still talk to the original owner? do you think you can find some pics of them when they had it and take pics of the pictures and send them like family pics of them in it, that would be really cool, tell them ill pay them for theyre troubles but would love to see when it was alive and part of theyre family before


----------



## RML3864

Damn, your putting alot of hard work in. Great job keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

GALLO 59 said:


> not perfect, but better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dent is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots and lots of sanding, took me 4 hours. i used trim anvil and hammers to pick the dents out, ill post pics of them in morning


damn thats a gang of work. i went ahead and chrome plated mine. i polished a set but they would get dull after a while. keep up the good work man!


----------



## GALLO 59

Skim said:


> damn thats a gang of work. i went ahead and chrome plated mine. i polished a set but they would get dull after a while. keep up the good work man!


Thanks bro. Id chrome plate all of these so I won't have to polish every month just wipe down but I was told its a bad idea to plate stainless and aluminum, something about it flaking off and not lasting so that I'd be wasting my money. I've never done trim or know too much of the process so I have no idea but would rather have them chrome cause no maintenance and some pieces like the grille are DAYS of work. Have u had any problems since u plated?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: lookin good Ray, wish this 59 was ready in time for the Whittier cruise


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

*T T T*


----------



## sand1

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys. you still talk to the original owner? do you think you can find some pics of them when they had it and take pics of the pictures and send them like family pics of them in it, that would be really cool, tell them ill pay them for theyre troubles but would love to see when it was alive and part of theyre family before


ill check it out jus picked up another 59 here 4 u lol


----------



## GALLO 59

yea if you can, that would be cool id like to see og pics of it. you picked up another, are you keeping it or selling it? post pics


----------



## JOHNER

Wow,night a day differance on that trim..looks great. Oh and nice avatar  ...


----------



## MILGON

Keep up the good work!! Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

for sale 348


----------



## GALLO 59

solid, good deal. what are you asking, post it on here. arizonas got some solid ass cars


----------



## GALLO 59

ok, you guys remember, this is how my seats came. ripped up pieces of vynil on rusty springs not even foam left




























got the material



















to make this













































































































NOT perfect, but better than riding on rusty springs :h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

the process














































used this to make sure i got the same curve on each top corner


















































































front seat done, round 2 back seat


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

Hell yeah bro, good job :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, like i said NOT perfect, but really good drivers better than riding on springs. this is the hardest seat i ever made cause the og material isnt flexible for the curves. later on down the road ill just buy the kit, for now these will do. you guys are going to like the door panels


----------



## king debo

Great job, I'm impressed homie!


----------



## CHUCKS66

Great Job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, theyre not perfect but better than riding on springs not show but excellent drivers =) right now im working on the tail lights ill post pics


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:worship: lookin great ray


----------



## GALLO 59

not any real work or progress, but another piece i got for it. alot of chrome is going in my motor, so i got this radiator to dress up the engine alittle and its better than stock to keep me from overheating




























its aluminum, so i hit it and shined it up to make it look nicer and match the motor


----------



## JOHNER

Seat looks great man,you did a hell of a job! your making your own door panels to??


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks. yea i am, have them done except that booomerang scoop looking design thing in the middle of the door panel. ok this isnt mine but you see it, the c boomerang looking design in the middle of the door










well im made two of those inserts, two different boomerang scoops ready to put one on but dont know which one. i made one of the darker blue vynil so itll be dark blue and light blue like original like this one, and i made another one thats the same fabric as the seat panels the little squares so the door panels will match the seats. not sure what im going to use, all blue og looks good, but so does it with other og patter fabric that matches like seats. dont know. what do you guys think, or do you need to see pictures


----------



## GALLO 59

also im not putting carpet on the bottom of the door like that one mine looks og


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG E 602

b careful with that radiator, u look at it wrong & it will leak, the aluminum is paper thin


----------



## GALLO 59

From the ends or the core? I've heard be careful with radiators when they're out of the car and I have but from where do they usually leak


----------



## JOHNER

GALLO 59 said:


> not sure what im going to use, all blue og looks good, but so does it with other og patter fabric that matches like seats. dont know. what do you guys think, or do you need to see pictures


Damn thats a tough decision,im thinking since the car is going to be custom,the og plad pattern fabric be a good choice..either one would look great in my opinion...


----------



## BIG E 602

the core, dont use an electric fan will leak for sure, rubbing & vibration


----------



## GALLO 59

o ok yea im being careful with it. i wasnt planning on using an electric fan cause supposedly the electric fan along with the motors fan causes a vortex that doesnt allow air to flow thru the way it should, or as much. i dont know, sounds confusting but im just using aftermarket fan with the og shroud. picking up a goodie for it tonite after work ill post pics


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice build. Nice progress. Good info! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

*T T T*


----------



## GALLO 59

got this done today. used the original bucket, trims and bezel. lens came with car


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


> got this done today. used the original bucket, trims and bezel. lens came with car


 :thumbsup: THE LIGHTS COME OUT BAD ASS HOMIE!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

any pics of the body Ray? :dunno:


----------



## GALLO 59

Yup



















Painted this last week


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

Small little thing I got for the 59 matches the car


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


>


looks great ray MORE PICSSSSS :run:


----------



## gabendacutlass

looks real good....keep pics coming .....nice


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## boomhood

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, your postitive comments keep me motivated and going when i come home and feel lazy :yes: and yea oven cleaner or that stuff im using works great to remove anodize just be careful with it and dont leave it on for more than 10 min cause itll eat the anodize plus start to rot and eat the aluminum. 10 min is fine, long enough then just hose off. if you try to sand or polish with the anodize on it still youre not going to get anywhere, itll actually look uglier than before you started because itll look like silver camoflauge cause it wont sand off even and the polish wont do anything to the anodize so the scratches wont come off either.
> 
> ok i didnt mention that on aluminum, on my grille the first thing i did was file it with the mill bastard file. you ONLY do that if it has deep scratches and pits, which is usually only the grille and maybe the headlight bezels and tail light bezels because they are on the outside of the car and get hit by shit on the road as youre driving. if it has no pits and is straight or is your interior trim which all of it is aluminum, you dont have to file anything. right after its anodized, IFFF it has LIGHT scratches and scuffs you go straight to sanding it with 400, then 600, then 800. you dont start with 220 because you use that one to take off the scratches the file left. you guys get what im saying? no pits means no filing, so no file scratches to take off with 220 so after anodizing if it has light scratches and scuffs just start with 400 till you get to 800 then hit it with the aluminum polish and youre done. if it has NO light scratches or pits and is straight, after de anodizing go straight to polishing with the aluminum polish, no sanding at all so ur done in less than half the time
> 
> polishing with the aluminum polish takes the longest, the longer you polish it, the shinier it gets so if you dont do it that long it wont shine as good. but it does take longer you really have to rub it down with it for a while or else itll look ok but not great. you dont have to rub hard, as long as it turns black just keep rubbing it in
> 
> busted out this in the last hour, took me a short time because like i said no filing but had some small scratches and scuffs so 10 min de anodizing, no pits so straight to sanding with 400 for 10 min cause it had light scratches, 10 min with the 600, 10 min with the 800, and 30 min with the aluminum polish and a towel
> 
> was straight, but looked like shit and would have looked ugly with new interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after de anodizing, its a dull even gray now anodize is gone but has light scratches that need to go so from here i start with 400 then work up to 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after sanding then polishing, show ready they can be mounted on a show car now





THAT IS AMAZING DUDE!!!!!!!! WHO KNEW...:thumbsup: THANKS FOR SHARING!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

Ur welcome, aluminum isn't as hard as stainless, but if the trims are bad ull need this too










And thanks guys, not perfect since I painted it but I can't complain since I'm building a daily driver, and compared to before


----------



## GALLO 59

i use this to speed up my polishing aluminum. you can get these buffing/polishing drill bits on ebay or harbor freight. it works but still is a long polishing process


----------



## westcoastlowrider

more pics of the body ray lol stop teasing everybody


----------



## sand1

GALLO 59 said:


> Ur welcome, aluminum isn't as hard as stainless, but if the trims are bad ull need this too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks guys, not perfect since I painted it but I can't complain since I'm building a daily driver, and compared to before


ray be taking big pics of tools but tiny ass pics of car lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider

sand1 said:


> ray be taking big pics of tools but tiny ass pics of car lol


x59 :roflmao:


----------



## GALLO 59

ok ok, comes home this weekend ill post alot of pics when it gets here. same day it gets here im rust proofing the floors and trunk and swapping out front drums to disc ill post pics :tongue:


----------



## GALLO 59

westcoastlowrider said:


> x59 :roflmao:


hey westcoast when you can or ur home, you think you can measure the back window of your 59 across from edge to edge? i dont see my car again till this weekend but have a chance to get sanco blinds right now but they been cut for a 66 impala and want to know if they didnt cut too much where i could use them. the set i have i want to have for my 65 and the other set is woodgrain they wont go with the 59


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> hey westcoast when you can or ur home, you think you can measure the back window of your 59 across from edge to edge? i dont see my car again till this weekend but have a chance to get sanco blinds right now but they been cut for a 66 impala and want to know if they didnt cut too much where i could use them. the set i have i want to have for my 65 and the other set is woodgrain they wont go with the 59


will do bro, get off work in a couple hours and will measure it for you tonight when i get home


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks, i hope theyre not cut too short where i cant use them. 

got this today, og air freshener for my 59. small but only so much i can do and get till i get the car back then ill get on to the big stuff











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















the reason im getting alot of pinup girl stuff for my car besides it being a 50s car is cause its going to have a playboy theme. when you see what im going to do with my trunk youll see what i mean. got this to ride in the backseat and for the girls at the shows


----------



## GALLO 59

just wished the girl on the air freshner was alittle prettier, but its all i was able to find =(


----------



## GALLO 59

wrong vid, fixing it now


----------



## GALLO 59

putting this in the back window. wired to the brake lights, lifts its hands signaling to stop
























this one when you hit the brakes it wags and lights up
























and undecided if im going to mount this or not on the fender. its curved to spin as you drive and the air hits it. its only got 48 stars so this thing is between 1912 and 1959. alaska was added in 1959 and hawaii in 1960. IF i mount it, itll go on the driver fender just alittle past the windshield by the center fender trim or on it


----------



## RUSTY 36

:inout:WHATS UP RAY!! "WE ARE WAITING FOR SOME MORE PICTURES!!!" TO THE TOP!!!:naughty:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:run: pics pics pics :run::run::run::around:


----------



## GALLO 59

i know guys, i want it back home already were just up there doing little odds and ends before i bring it back. i just sit here at home when im home from work and my days off waiting fucken dead time. i started off fast, got alot done and was on track till it went up there. same week its back tho im doing the floors, putting in carpet and seats and panels, swapping the drums to disk and putting the front and back glass back in. 

did this with my dead time cant find anything else to do. the record player going into my 59 its an arc 2500 45rpm record player. the guts right now are at hcat's shop getting redone so it works like new and changing the output to run off rca cables to my amp not the antenna output. you record player guys know what im talking about

matches my seats


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: GOOD STUFF HOMIE!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

ok here i go, with my little pictures like you guys say


----------



## Wizzard

Getting close!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks =) yes very close. actually im doing the door jambs tomorrow morning its the last thing i need to do then it comes home and back on track with the restoration. heres the problem, i can get the trailer, and the truck to pull it, but i dont want to pull it myself me or noone i know around here has hauled a car before and theres a steep downhill slope coming from the high desert. if it wasnt for that, it would be home by tomorrow nite 

small pic =b


----------



## king debo

Lookin good!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks =) forgot about these and working on them tonite










going to clean up the lenses that arent cracked, clean up the gauge faces and dials and polish up the trims that go on the outside. got kinda lucky i had one new lens, and 2 other ones not cracked so i just need the speedometer and gas lens. picking them up tomorrow at the truckandcarshop along with the carpet and headliner


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass

nice ...good luck on the towing home be careful...hard to tow car wih no motor or trans to get that weight ratio right on the trailer...pics looking good ...


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

The rides looking good Ray, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, at the moment trying to figure out how to get it home. I order the carpet this morning, got the tuxedo salt and pepper aqua blue, wasn't sue if I needed the dark blue or aqua but got aqua. The headliner too I'm getting aqua. But yea no way I'm going t try to haul that myself


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Its not that hard brother, ive towed over 30 impalas with my silverado and have never had any issues ever, just keep it under 55 mph, pay attention to the road, no distractions like messin with the radio or your phone, and in case you feel you trailer is starting to fishtail a little just floor it and it will straighten out. You should be good.


----------



## sand1

GALLO 59 said:


> Thanks guys, at the moment trying to figure out how to get it home. I order the carpet this morning, got the tuxedo salt and pepper aqua blue, wasn't sue if I needed the dark blue or aqua but got aqua. The headliner too I'm getting aqua. But yea no way I'm going t try to haul that myself


dont be scared go down that hill in low gear with your foot on the brake homie!!


----------



## GALLO 59

I got the trailer, but the truck is a 2011 silverado has tow package but is automatic. I'm more worried about the turning ratio and the weight/momentum pushing my truck when I'm trying to stop


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> I got the trailer, but the truck is a 2011 silverado has tow package but is automatic. I'm more worried about the turning ratio and the weight/momentum pushing my truck when I'm trying to stop


Bro my truck is a 98 Silverado and it handles it fine urs should have a tow button u press on the shifter and does everything automatically on older trucks like mine u have to downshift on ur own to 2nd or 1st gear your truck will be fine as long as its a ext cab or crew cab you should be good ray


----------



## westcoastlowrider

My 98 Silverado has 160k miles and have taken it up the monster hill through the city of Camarillo with a trailer and a 60 impala on it the hill was like 40 degree slope and I had it in 1st gear crawling at 30 moh in the slow lane


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea its a crew/king cab. Uve taken that drive I'm sure its the big curve slope to get to the high desert like if ur going to Vegas. But its down I'm going


----------



## westcoastlowrider

It's harder going uphill than downhill and u got a brand new truck bro u don't even have to worry about shit overheating or breaking down just go for it bro it will be fine


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

Bro I towed my 59 back from Calixico to Covina with my old 2003 Silvy 2 wheel drive on 37's with 160k on the odomeeter, no problem. plus theres a big ass hill coming from that way too... Does trailer have brakes?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I always just rent the trailers from Uhaul, its like $50 bucks for 24 hours.


----------



## GALLO 59

seen pics with and with out it, so snatched this up today :run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

HOMIE PICS OF THE 59 LOL :drama::drama::facepalm::run::chuck:


----------



## GALLO 59

not home yet, but i have the truck and trailer/hauler on standby cause the weather is all fucked up right now ill post pics of it getting brought home. got this today at truckandcarshop in orange. thanks for the help and advice conrad  one more step closer, both sides full glass, ran about 200 bucks and the windshield and rear window seal gasket





































was cheaper here, all of it brand new for about 200 bucks when online its 300+ bucks. with new paint and body, engine done, interior done (just waiting on my carpet i ordered) and all my trims polished, this is all it needed to wrap up most of the major work. just need to chrome my bumpers and bumper guard and drop in the engine and im almost there  want this done by the new traffic show date and ink an iron. o and for the summer


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## Title Winner 79

Click Banner----->>>>><<<<<-----Click Banner

CUSTOMCARFORUMS.COM is a website designed for all custom cars, not just lowriders.

Feel free to register on the site and check it out.

Custom Car Forums Blogs

Add your event to the Custom Car Show Calendar​


----------



## JOHNER

great project man,coming along great! Grille guard on a 59 is a must have!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

did this tonite since i dont have my car back yet and want to keep busy. you get the board for 4 bucks at home depot its in the section that has cabinet lining boards




























im using the same star material that comes along with the headliner, but drawing up some designs im sewing into it, ill show pics of what i came up with when im done 










and thanks johner, also yea i saw them with and without, and is defenitely a must im glad i got the guard im very happy with it. thanks to the homie in sf valley you hooked me up =D

ok, SAME process as the aluminum and stainless steel trims



















start sanding with 400 grit, then 600, then 800, then 1500 to 2000 wetsand. then rub down with this stuff










and theyll shine up clean and super black, it was even hard to take a pic cause they came out so black


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

nice progress bro going good :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, rebuild is at a crawl right now cause car is in paint jail and just like real jail processing out takes longer than booking in and while youre in, you have no idea when youre getting out. 

today since i bought the new glass, i tore out the old glass and am cleaning up tomorrow the chrome frames





































also im flying original 56 plates in it, but not sure if theyll go with the plates im was planning to run on it, was going to use these. theyre plastic but not repops and still in wrapper










so if anyone has any cool old plates that say los angeles or felix plates and would like to trade hit me up. if its some real old ones ill throw this in too


----------



## GALLO 59

for those who dont know, those are og los angeles raiders plates and the poster is los angeles raiderettes picture taken inside the los angeles coloseum. LA herald examiner newspaper company doesnt exist anymore since the 80s


----------



## carlito77

the car is looking great, and all of the smaller details make it that much better. Doing a great job keep up the progress..:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lookin Good Ray :thumbsup: let me know if you need any help


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, its what I've been doing is small details, want my car back already. And thanks west coast, yea I got u thanks.for the pictures I got it down now.


----------



## GALLO 59

so far on my 59 i been building and doing all the work myself except the internal engine. i went to see about powdercoating cause i want some suspension parts powdercoated. saw how easy it was so i posted this on the paint and body forum but if anyone knows and can help me let me know

On my 59 impala, i plan to powdercoat silver/chrome some parts so i went to get some quotes this weekend. i saw how the guy did it, he used a craftsman powder coating systems gun so i bought one off ebay this morning for 35 bucks. he had a big tv booth with an aluminum bar going across the top to hang the parts so tonite im making a booth out of plywood and pallets with two bars going across to hang and ground the parts. 

now heres where im not sure how its done, but he had a fridge he converted into a stove. i saw he preheated it at 250 degrees then put the parts in for a few min and checked on them to glaze over, then put the temp up to 350 for 20 min and then pulled them out and let them cool off and they were done. ive seen guys use small ovens, but thats for small parts. he used a fridge, and it had a coil on the bottom. anyone ever make one of these or have one? i want to know how its done so i can make mine. if this goes thru i can not only do mine but anyone else local i can powdercoat stuff for if you dont have the money for chrome, just bring a few bucks for the powder and a 12 pack. i seen what the silver/chrome powder coat looks like with clear, looks really really good. thanks guys for any help


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## the 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks 61. taking a break, this is right now but got a late start today but this is what i have so far on the back seat










seems like alittle, but measuring, making the silver lining strips and sewing them all together took about 2 1/2 hours. that was the hard part, give me about 4 hours the whole top and bottom part will be done and ill post pics


----------



## GALLO 59

scored this this week. as soon as it went up i messaged the guy and told him ill give you 50 bucks for it right now, and he took my offer so he took it down and im waiting for it in the mail now










i got some plans for it as soon as i get my hands on it, its going in my 59. heres one i had before that i wish i didnt sell but what i did with it when i redid it. it was going to go in my 48


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: true meaning of building your ride, keep up the good work bro, the next steps are the best parts of a build putting it all back together.


----------



## GALLO 59

then yesterday was partying in LA. but before that i got this far, ill finish up tomorrow, today im just laying here taking care of my hangover before i go out again tonite. got this far, seems like alittle bit but its not, its the measuring of the fabric to get the curves right that took a long time. but from this point its now sewing it all together not measuring anymore










getting those curves exact is really hard, you have to measure with angles and degrees, so took me a while cause they had to match the same numbers of the front seat too. thats done now, bottom is a simple curve not angled its all 45 degrees. i really want my car back, i cant do big things and get the restoration moving till its back home, and the problem is still getting it down here but if its not here by tues, wed im just paying flatbed im tired of the run around

got this today in the mail, again small shit cause i dont have my car here, small additions for it since im going with a playboy theme



















heres the keychain in action






sorry guys, youll see once i get the car back the posts will get good again =/


----------



## westsidehydros

man i see a couple gooooooooooooooood reasons to take a lil time off !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

:facepalm:


----------



## GALLO 59

:facepalm:


----------



## impalalover64

Damn homie!!!!:bowrofl: Use to have it like that.......Cant do that shit with tha sistas my rides will be scratched to hell....lol


----------



## GALLO 59

:facepalm:


----------



## GALLO 59

:facepalm:


----------



## MalibuLou

Lookin good


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks Lou, gettin ready to jump in the back to wrap up those seats. Ay did ricks 63 come with interior door trims


----------



## GALLO 59

5:20 Sunday where I'm at right now


----------



## GALLO 59

7:20


----------



## king debo

Damn, coming out solid homie! Good job, I've had my eye on this build, now haul that cincuenta y nueve home..:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

Beautiful car and hot women ...!!!!!!!!
Can't wait to see this finish homie.


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, I'm trying my best but won't be a turntable car not even close its not perfect since I built it but ill be able to say I made that, I'm not a shop or pro just have the drive to complete it on my own. if I put it in shows it'll be in originals class and its going to be a driver I'm going to enjoy it but still hope it can impress you guys


----------



## GALLO 59

uhaul trailer getting picked up thurs morning, finally. so no pics till then but you know im going to post alot, i been waiting for it to come home for months.


----------



## fiftythree

now im confused,i like the build,but now im liking the eye candy :facepalm:.either way cant wait to see it done.:x:


----------



## GALLO 59

i got alot of stuff ready for when it comes home then the build goes back on full speed but done right tho. i have peel and seal and rust sealer for floors and trunk, interior ready to go in, wheels ready to swap, new glass and polished chrome and disc brake kit ready to install. thatll all happen the first days its back. i want it done bad already too, i want to be driving it before summer. once its done ill start a new thread under post your rides, and more good pics with the girls


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lets see some pics of that 59 brother. This 59 is gonna look great :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:inout:


----------



## GALLO 59

Happy Easter to everyone, Jesus rises again. Hope you guys are having a nice Easter Sunday with your families. I am here, enjoying it with mine. Extra special Easter for me, found me this nice blue egg for Easter that's sitting in my driveway now  thank you very much Chris, you are a true friend, and thank you god again, I owe you one 



















Pit stop on our way down to Hawaiian bbq, fuck it, take up all these spaces


----------



## GALLO 59

excuse the bird shit on the 65, my 59 sitting in its new spot at home next to my other toys





































heres my lineup, the 48 is going to get painted next in a few days, then the 65 same color but flakes
































































now i have a 40s car a 50s car and a 60s car. eventually ill have a 30s bomb, 70s monte and i miss my cutlass so ill have an 80s cutlass. with time ill have it, but will have a car from each decade =)





































since the first day it came it went straight to my homies house where i started working on it, it just got dropped off from the transport truck then pushed there. now its home for good. now watch


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: Its lookin great Ray. Keep the progress pics coming bro.


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks bro, its on now back on track. Pictures and progress every day till its done =D


----------



## regal rick

Whats up RAY RAY THAT 59 LOOKS NICE BRO THATS SOME GOOD WORK ON THE INTERIOR BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM HYNAS ALL OVER IT WHEN IT GETS DONE LOL THAT WHEN THE BETTER PICS START TO COME IN.:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks rick


----------



## the 61

Been keeping up with you build looks good homie ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## regal rick

TTT FOR YOU HOMIE.:


----------



## GALLO 59

this build is not a frame off, but am cleaning up the frame and underbody i plan to go under it and with a wire wheel take care of the whole bottom and spray it to seal it. got the car back sunday, worked mon to wed, now finally my first day working on it i cleaned up the front frame. had on old ass grease i had to hit with the spindle brush and a screwdriver and hammer. after that i hit it with a pressure washer, then hit it again with the spindle brush and after sprayed primer then black. with all the stuff back on you wont be able to see most of this but i still wanted to clean it up so when i do work on it down there its not all fucked up and dirty























































started getting cold you can see in the picture so had to stop here and cover it up










going to rain tomorrow so i cant work on the car outside, so ill be in here the whole day wrapping up the back seat and finishing up some little extras im working on for it










and saturday when the rain is gone, going to get on this its ready to go in so after i can put on the whitewalls


----------



## 67impalaSS

man that frame cleaned up nicely


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, your pressure washer did the dirty work. couldnt get in the little tight spots with the spindle brush so i blasted it out. thanks for letting me use it :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou

Hit upfrank...he replace all his suspension bushings onbis car he can help u


----------



## GALLO 59

well im done for the nite, for today. too dark now for more pics to post. wish the weather would have allowed me to finish what i wanted and convert the 59 to disc brakes but it got too damn cold and looked like rain already. every free moment i get for the next couple of weeks are going to be spent working on this. lots of work to be done, and want to do it right. again this is not a frame off restoration or will be a full show turntable car, its going to be a street cruiser. so it wont be perfect ill be the first to tell you. 

but what i can say is i built this, i can step back and say i created this and its a product of me. only help i had was the guy that did my body before i jumped in and painted it but i could have done myself just would have taken me longer, and engine which i am very thankful for and glad i had them as a part of this build not just cause they do excellent work but are my budies herminio and jose martinez (67impalaSS) and theyre late father which is resting in peace. without them it wouldnt be at the stage its at now, thanks guys ill take care of you for the help. i took my tools and machines and banged, sprayed, sewed, screwed, aligned, wired, polished and put together this car. and altho its not perfect, ill still be proud of it and will mean alot more to me cause i didnt buy it, i built it. 

now sitting in my back yard listening to issac hayes and drinking a few coronas, feeling good, happy and contempt as you can tell. dont work tomorrow except from here at home on the 59 seats in the back so im letting loose. watching something on ebay waiting for the auction to end and looking at my 65. my first impala but ive always neglected it cause its always been my street cruiser, but one day will have its moment in the sun, along with the other two. but thats after i finish this one but i will get on it, i got some ideas and plans for it  earlier i was working on something really cool for it, you guys will like it. ill be done with it by tomorrow nite before i go out to drink. i want to post a sneak peak pic, but ill just post it done. ill post it on here and on the 59 impala thread its coming out really good :biggrin: 

thanks for those checking out my thread and thanks guys for the kind words and encouragement, it motivates me more. check in tomorrow ill have more to post :naughty:


----------



## Wizzard

Great work homie! 
Its getting there! 
Where did you get the disc brake kit? Does it clear reversed 13"s?


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro =) yea getting there, not too rushed dont want to make too many mistakes but getting there. the disc brake kit, its this guy. this isnt the ad for my kit but he does have it if you call him hell tell you

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2905896067.html

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2890346673.html

the kit is 220 with everything you see in the pic. this is better than the 500+ kit you see on summit its the same thing. yea i got the kit cause it clears 13 inch 100 spoke, its specifically for that. BUT it wont clear og 14 inch steelies cause of front drums, thats another kit for same price. but thats if youre going to run steelies with whitewalls. if youre not youre fine. to get around this, you get 14 inch steelies off a 70s 80s camaro or monte carlo that has front disc and youre good, they look exactly the same as og ones and will clear the caliper. you might be able to get by just getting the brackets and hardware and save on shipping. the calipers and rotors are 69 to 72 chevelle that you can get anywhere so if you got the kit, you can replace those easy its not a one of a kind kit and rotors/calipers you have to get only from him or hard to find. this kit will work on og master cylinder so its all bolt on and will go right in no cutting or welding, but i recommend going bigger dual master cylinder 1 inch deep bore just for safety if you dont have it already. if youre interested in a kit, find out what shipping is thru usps, itll be less than half of what ups or fed ex would charge unless you know another way, and i can get it for you and ship it to you just paypal me the total. no im not from nigeria and i wont disappear on you. i have a good rep with those who have done deals with me, and i wouldnt give myself that rep of scamming or robbing someone, alot of people know me and i wouldnt allow them to know me for that. also paypal is secure and refund you your money and go after the guy personally, maybe shipping thru them too somehow might secure the shipment too. let me know if you need a kit and would like me to help you get one bro


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TRUE MEANING OF BUILT AND NOT BOUGHT


----------



## GALLO 59

MalibuLou said:


> Hit upfrank...he replace all his suspension bushings onbis car he can help u


did he use polyurethane or og type? i want to replace bushings, center link, tie rods and ball joints. look what happens with og ball joints. they say oooh ok, youre not going to grease me? well then fuck you then


----------



## the 61

Whats up bro I was wanting to see if you can shoot me the hook up for that brake kit I stay up in hesperia thx


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea its those links I put its the same guy his name is mike. Call him and tell him for what year and hell tell u when to puck it up its in upland


----------



## king debo

Gonna look good with that interior in it! Good job homie!


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> Gonna look good with that interior in it! Good job homie!


thanks bro, talking about interior, in about 15 min im going to post something really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

rainy day, couldnt work on my 59 so i had to stay indoors in my shop and work on something for the 59. did this, took me 10 hours from sanding and polishing to painting to redoing upholstery, but heres what i busted out on this rainy day

picked this up a few days ago off ebay, offered 50 bucks and she took it










now ive done one of these before, one i wish i hadnt sold that was going to go in my 48, used hampton coach fabric same as og seat




























well the one i bought i got it on monday in the mail, looked like shit










sanded, polished, painted and redone. here it is now


















































































like chrome, was nothing like this when i got it










little seams like og seat










shiny piping like og seat










how it looks with og


----------



## GALLO 59

making it was interesting, everything was baby sized

new cardboard i made


----------



## westcoastlowrider

FUCKIN BAD ASS RAY :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## gabendacutlass

also went and got that disc brake conversion kit from mike good dude easy to deal with..
looks good ray ...:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

O shit u got it from him? Was it still 220? For 59?Yea he's cool, real good prices u saved atleast 400 bucks. R u putting.it in yourself?


----------



## GALLO 59

check it out gabe, if the kit is for 59 then this is what it looks like installed. took me a few hours but thats with a lunch break with 67impalaSS and bullshitting around the house and messing with other stuff. we eyeballed it and it was trial and error but now that we saw how its done, itll take us about 15 min to do each side its that quick and easy :thumbsup:

wheels off










old drums, no good unless theyre rebuilt but 220 bucks got me disc kit










ripped it out, when they said ball bearings they meant ball bearings










put the brackets in










greased the bearings and put in rotor, calipers on, hoses bolted, now i got disc breaks













































































































put away for the day, tomorrow when im back from pomona looking for my carburetor, i do the interior floor, rust proof it and seal it



















get the fuck out of here with this shit 










more progress and pics tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59

brakes sorry, not breaks. phone changes words on me


----------



## regal rick

Damn RAYRAY THAT CAR SEAT CAME OUT NICE BRO AND THE 59 LOOKING GOOD BRO WELL KEEP UP THAT CLEAN ASS WORK HOME BOY.:


----------



## GALLO 59

find one at pomona or ebay and ill make you a 63 impala one rick :biggrin: do you need parts for it? pomona is tomorrow youll find everything there and cheap


----------



## regal rick

I still have not picked up my parts from my homie been to busy at work might try to pic them up on monday. Once I get all my parts then I get to see what I have to get for the 63 butt I shur would like to get a hold of one of those car seats.:TTT RAYRAY GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## king debo

Now you gotta get a dual diaphram booster and master cylinder kit.


----------



## GALLO 59

GALLO 59 said:


> find one at pomona or ebay and ill make you a 63 impala one rick :biggrin: do you need parts for it? pomona is tomorrow youll find everything there and cheap


they pop up once in a while these with og steering wheel they dont remake just keep an eye out for them. let me know when i can start helping you with the 63 rick, man youre lucky you came up on that bro


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> Now you gotta get a dual diaphram booster and master cylinder kit.


yea defenitely dual master cylinder, but not sure if ill get the power booster just the master cylinder. theres no way id run the original master cylinder, not only is it too small and old, but is single so if it went out while im driving its not stopping where a dual master cylinder if one went out the other would help stop it


----------



## GALLO 59

thursday i cleaned up my frame, friday i made the baby seat, saturday i converted from drum to disc, and today this. i put in some work this weekend 

whitewalls!!!














































floors are solid, but grimy





































spent an hour grinding away at some of the minor rust and grime, then used this










i rolled it on not sprayed it to make sure it got a thick coat

they have this at home depot, 5 bucks. its single use no point even trying to clean it up that shit is like tar just toss it










now my floor is sealed, i dont have to worry when it rains anymore





































floor is sealed, now use this. its for fixing leaks in roofing, so its excellent for car floors if you have any pin holes or to keep water out. so with the rust sealer plus this on it, my floors are pretty much water resistant. b










but the real reason i used this is because it is an excellent sound and heat shield, like dynamat and at less than half the cost. each roll is 15 bucks, i used 3 rolls to do floor
































































for next week, thursday do my trunk, friday finish my back seat, satruday finish my door panels and sunday put the 59 up on ramps and jackstands and clean up, rust proof and paint the frame and under the car


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: fast progress Ray keep it up


----------



## GALLO 59

thursday, back to work on 59. spent the morning driving to truck and car shop in orange to pick up my carpet i got the tuxedo loop with the black specks on it like salt and pepper, all the interior door handles, exchanged my glass from clear to coke bottle green tint  and the glass setting tape, and the complete weatherstripping kit from cowl to trunk including the window felts and vent window seals. now my car floor being sealed now will be weatherproofed too


----------



## GALLO 59

mock up of what itll look like




























all the stuff i got today the weatherstripping is complete kit


----------



## GALLO 59

then when i got home, got back to work on it. started my trunk. i thought id have it grinded and ready to rust proof and seal in an hour... i was wrong. its more surface than inside floor so it took me most of afternoon cause i had to get floor, upper deck, sides, wheelwells, spare tire well, behind taillights and under the weatherstrip rail and under rear deck. heres before pic














































after i spindle brushed it





































put in my own work, not afraid to get dirty. dustmasks dont really work its more like just so shit dont fly in your mouth but dust still gets thru










heres why i bought the car with only seeing pictures, check out my weatherstrip gutter. some of the 59s i saw before i found mine had this rotted away so bad it was gone














































this is under the rear deck




























tomorrow, i put rust sealer on the trunk floor and in my rain and weatherstripping gutters and inner door bottoms, then paint the inside trunk white. the whole trunk will get upholstered but still want it clean under the upholstery. then saturday im crawling under it to grind the bottom then spray it with rust sealer. sunday finally finish my back seat and then back to work at my real job and school till next thurs.


----------



## GALLO 59

my load when i was leaving truck and car shop










oh and i got my headliner so now my interior is complete :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59

i liked how this looked, so i took a picture before i climbed back into the trunk to keep grinding


----------



## Six2super

Your freakin awesome bro!! Nice work and thanks for all the advice.


----------



## GALLO 59

youre welcome, and thanks. im building this also as a guide if you know what i mean


----------



## GALLO 59

fucken overslept, woke up about a half hour ago i was tired from yesterday. im not rushing this but i really want to see this done especially by summer so i value every moment i have free time to work on it. right now getting ready to go to home depot to buy another one of those plastic trays and roller to roll the rust sealer and maybe 2 rolls of peel and seal, i might hit the trunk with it too just to make it more water proof. if not ill buy rust proof paint and spray it white back there so ill see. back to work :ninja:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Ray not fuckin around he's puttin in sum serious work into finishing this 59


----------



## 8t4mc

lookin real good man!!


----------



## king debo

Pics of this work homie? I wanna see it.


----------



## GALLO 59

todays work, doesnt seem like much but fuck did it take a long time to do. cleaned up the weatherstripping gutters to coat with rust sealer. i wanted it done good because this rots within the one rainy season so now itll be sealed for good, coating the inside and bottom with it























































done for the nite, ill finish this up tomorrow morning then paint it white to make it look clean back there


----------



## NellyNell

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

Back to work today, I know its late its 1:50 but its fucken hot today I had to wait for the shade from my palm trees to hit this part of my driveway so I can start 










I'm going to bust this out till I run out of daylight hopefully ill have trunk sealed and painted by then. I'll list pics by 9 tonite


----------



## the 61

Ttt homie your on a roll lookin good


----------



## EastValleyLowLow

This picture is tight with the mountains in the back


----------



## GALLO 59

ran out of daylight, done for the nite. uploading pics ill post right now. o and thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

ok so you guys remember where i left off yesterday. i had the weatherstripping gutters cleaned out which took all day and the trunk floor was already grinded. today i grinded around the rear window especially the corners where water just eats it up, got it all down to bare metal and masked off the rest so i dont drip on the body. here it is now rust free and rust sealed








































































































































got it all up in those gutters, even was able to reach in and get it in the inside seam of the wings



















i forgot to take pictures but i got the bottom under and sides of the gutters real good too so its protected on both sides. it can rain allll it wants now i dont have to worry


----------



## GALLO 59

prep my detail gun, covered it up. tomorrow prep it again and spray my trunk white


----------



## GALLO 59

sky view, floor and trunk done. almost there almost starts going back together :cheesy:










staying out in driveway so i dont have to push it out again in morning but i put 2 cars infront of it to be sure. that and my window is right there, got a big surprise for anyone that tries to jump my fence to get to it  as soon as sun hits im taking the cover off so itll dry even better by noon and i can paint early and in afternoon put the trunk weatherstripping on, so the trunk lid was thrown in the back till im done










with the trunk weatherstrip on, that means one thing, time to upholster the trunk :run: i got big plans for the trunk, you guys are going to be like oh shit. since theres no og way of doing trunk besides laying a mat in it, i can customize the shit out of it and get very creative, already started cutting out board panels for the sides and back along with thin plywood floor as a base :h5:

last pics for the nite, i was cleaning up when i was done and when i was going to push it back alittle to stick the other cars on the driveway i was like what the fuck? didnt spot it earlier. do you guys see something strange in this pic?










what the fuck is that all about? bad omen :burn:










anyways, tomorrow spraying the trunk white, sealing the inside doors, sealing the inside roof and the weatherstrip gutter for the front windshield. im done for the nite, getting ready now going to el rodeo nightclub in pico rivera


----------



## GALLO 59

Hitting the underside of my roof will have it sealed in about an hour. I'll post pics tonite

Have this for sale, original 59 impala air vent hose, only used once, keep cool this summer. Not a repop guaranteed original, ill take tree fiddy for it


----------



## GALLO 59

took it easy today, i did work on my 59 but at relaxed pace cause what i wanted to do was pretty quick, to grind down the windshield and rain gutters and seal them and do the underside of the roof. got it all done, now my car is pretty much rust treated and im not worried about rain anymore.




































































































next week i rewire the car, all glass, windshield and back glass goes in along with the weatherstripping, and the back seat gets done uffin:


----------



## GALLO 59

the posts of what i did this weekend were boring, next week will be interesting


----------



## 8t4mc

Looking good man.....Just stopping by for updates on the car or titty pics..Either way you cant lose!


----------



## GALLO 59

that's cool it looks like its gonna rain today but I'm not worried anymore the 59 is sealed


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

6 more hours then I'm back to work for the next 4 days straight from sun up to sundown. I plan to get a lot more done  I look forward since Monday for Thursday to come and I get back to work on it. This isn't work its fun for me


----------



## GALLO 59

tomorrow im back to work, getting up at 6 am to get started


----------



## GALLO 59

in morning tho while i waited me and that girl shot out to u and i auto wrecking in san bernardino. for 150 bucks theyre putting in a telescoping driveshaft for when i drop and raise my 59 with the airbags. job comes with new u joints and cleaned up ready to bolt in. just need to get a heavy duty carrier bearing off ebay for 100 bucks and im done with the driveline. they let me walk around theyre yard, i took these pics. to me these cars are still beautiful to me









































































and yea she waited in the truck, she was in heels but i still took my time in there. theres alot of parts for those of you that have old cars and need parts and trims. they have cars from the 30s to the 80s, all classics. theyre off mt vernon by the santa fe tower and bridge. from mt vernon you go west on rialto st and its on the left past the train tracks in san bernardino. 

sorry no updates today, tomorrow yea


----------



## fiftythree

ohh snap,but you can repost them later .its looking real good gallo


----------



## GALLO 59

getting there guys


----------



## fiftythree

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro, yea after she sees it ill repost more. the good ones are going to be the ones i take when the car is done. i have some bad ass girls ive been holding in my pocket for this car. fully nude, bad ass girls. just give me few more weeks to finish


:roflmao: whooaaa,cant wait to see the finish product.get down gallo


----------



## GALLO 59

O yea ull see, you guys won't b disappointed. I got home since yesterday just a few hours ago but still managed to get some stuff on the 59 done before I ran out of daylight. I'll post pictures of what I did in the morning, I'm going to sleep haven't slept since yesterday fucken tired. Tomorrow ill post pics then at nite more pics of what I got done during day


----------



## sand1

ray its looking good and it will look better once u post up that pussy on top of the 9:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

getting there guys


----------



## 8t4mc

GALLO 59 said:


> heres a pic to hold you guys off till tomorrow. pic off my phone one of the times i saw one of the girls im fuckin with. youll remember this one from the earlier pics. she popped her tiddys out for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post car pics tomorrow



daaaaang


----------



## fiftythree

GALLO 59 said:


> heres a pic to hold you guys off till tomorrow. pic off my phone one of the times i saw one of the girls im fuckin with. youll remember this one from the earlier pics. she popped her tiddys out for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post car pics tomorrow


yeaaaa buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

:facepalm:


----------



## GALLO 59

goodnite guys, tomorrow more pics


----------



## GALLO 59

got this far today, sun is still up but its too hot i need a break for the day. tomorrow im dropping the thank and hitting the frame and undercarriage, ill post pics tomorrow nite. heres todays work





















































































































































































i know you wont see any of this i did today with the interior in it and in the trunk too when i do the upholstery in the trunk, but i dont want it rusting up on me under all of the upholstery i still feel better knowing its nice and clean under there, and dont want to worry about it rotting more everytime it rains. back to work tomorrow ill post pics by nite


----------



## GALLO 59

i was going to do the insides of the quarter panels but they still had original stucco looking stuff on it and when i put paint on it to test it it turned yellow when it dried so i left it like that


----------



## Not For Sale

GALLO 59 said:


> got this far today, sun is still up but its too hot i need a break for the day. tomorrow im dropping the thank and hitting the frame and undercarriage, ill post pics tomorrow nite. heres todays work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you wont see any of this i did today with the interior in it and in the trunk too when i do the upholstery in the trunk, but i dont want it rusting up on me under all of the upholstery i still feel better knowing its nice and clean under there, and dont want to worry about it rotting more everytime it rains. back to work tomorrow ill post pics by nite


Just went through all your pages. Nice build, and eye candy to. What white paint did you use to seal the inside? Keep us posted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MalibuLou

Nice keep up the good work annd keep us motivated


----------



## GALLO 59

Not For Sale said:


> Just went through all your pages. Nice build, and eye candy to. What white paint did you use to seal the inside? Keep us posted. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks bro. If u go back a page or two it shows a can of zero rust. It's a rust encapsulator which means it encapsulates it and doesn't allow it to breathe or grow. It's like tar when it goes on, meant to go on right over rust and seal it but Ofcourse you're going to be better off grinding it off then using it. Zero rust works as a primer, that's why I got this instead of por 15 stuff. So right Ontop you can put paint, which I did I used a gallon of rustoleum stop rust gloss white that I thinned out and sprayed with a detail gun and tight areas I brushed it on straight from bucket with no thinner with a roller and paint brush. Dries and has a rubbery feel and consistency to it so its water proof. Doing that makes it double rust protected. I did this to my 48 over 2 years ago, it sits in the rain and haven't has a single rust bubble hit so it world perfect. But the white paint is standard rustoleum stop rust gloss white, the $30 gallon bucket you can get at lowes or home depot. Might not look as pretty as shooting ur car with car paint, but where ur using it it doesn't show anyways its covered by glass, trim, and upholstery. If I don't have compressor and gun, roll it on with a paint roller, it'll work it won't b as pretty but again nobody sees it yet will still do the job.


----------



## drasticbean

*one word for you------- pimp.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## gabendacutlass

Lots of progress keep it up looking good same thing I want to do just taking me longer your doing hell of a job and seems like it is a cost effective build that is what makes it even betterdoing things with your own hands and enjoying it that's how I feel when doing things to my ride thanks for the insight and for being honest and helpful in your build much appreciated


----------



## GALLO 59

no problem gabe, yea its way more cost effective than having others do all the work, but still takes some money. alot less but youll still find yourself dropping couple bucks here and there for supplies. and it takes alot of your time like it is to me. thats why i am putting it my all so i can finish it already, i want my life back and my freedom to enjoy my free time if you know what i mean. dont get me wrong im loving the build, but am not doing much of anything else like going out as much during the day. at night hell yea i party it up, but i like jumping in my car and just driving, pickin up my girl and just going to nice places or even just having a day i can just lay around the house and enjoy a movie or play my xbox or have company over. so if you have the time, and your girl doesnt mind it where she wants some attention too, then perfect cause some girls wont put up with it. i know a guy his babys mom left him for good cause he spent more time in the garage than with her. one thing i learned, if theres something you want to do, youre good with your hands but dont know how to? youtube it. everything is on there. then you can do it yourself. are you in so cal gabe? and im glad its helping you, hope it motivates you too. im making this build as a guide too

today im back to work. what i have planned is to grind the whole bottom of the car and frame, remove all the brake and gas lines. i want to put it up on those tire ramps to have the front up higher than the back but i have no motor in it obviously so i dont know how im going to do that cause its light but too heavy to roll up on those steep ramps. i might just floor jack it up and use jack stands. if i run into any trouble ill just rewire the car today. either way there will be progress and ill post by 9pm tonite when im out of sunlight and out the shower


----------



## GALLO 59

Hitting the bottom of the car with my grinder is a no go, couldn't get it up on the ramps so that part of the job has to wait till the car is running and I can drive it up on them. So rewiring today, ill post pics tonite


----------



## GALLO 59

done for the day, done for the weekend till next thursday. not happy i wasted my thursday but friday and sat managed to get the inside and trunk done and ready for interior and glass so im happy. today sunday got back to work










had two options, grind the whole bottom of the car and the frame and rust seal it and paint it with my spray gun and compressor like i did the inside or rewire the car










well the car doesnt run, and i couldnt push it up the ramps so now thats going to have to wait a few weeks till i get it running and can drive it up the ramps. so i rewired the car instead. heres the kit fuses, clean and simple



















heres what i was looking at when id look under the dash



















you cant tell in pics, but the wires were super dry and stiff, they crack when you try to wiggle them or bend them and expose the wires. that and the fuses are old glass fuses. pulled that fucker out quick










out with the old, in with the new










easier to work with, and cleaner than dusty ass fuse box










og bolts were too small for the kit










so bought new bolts from home depot



















drill new holes in the firewall and bolt in



















first thing is run the longest wires so you get them out of the way. the kit has each wire labled from end to end so you know exactly what theyre for and zip tied in bundles. one bundle for the engine compartment, one bundle roll for under dash, and another bundle roll that runs to the trunk. heres the trunk one being run so you get the longest one out of the way




























these two wire up the two tail lights for the driver side. theyre labeled they say so










keep running the rest to the right to the passenger side



















the pink one goes to the gas tank sending unit



















someone tried to make a direct unfused contact for the radio, bad idea










the wire labeled license plate light goes to the two license plate lights


----------



## GALLO 59

on the passenger side, these two wires go to the tail lights










and the driver side ones to the driver side










and that pretty much does the trunk, its benchwork rewiring the little light bezels which im going to do right now that im inside watching tv. throw this shit away










but be sure to keep all the dash light bezels. i kept the og clips to wire them to the new wiring kit incase the new headlight switch or any of the other things come with an original bezel that takes these










done for the day, it got cold actually so i came inside to start rewiring all the dash and tail light bezels to just put new bulbs in it and wire it up to the new wires. next thursday im going to spend the day wiring up all the dash lights and gauges. i never done gauge or under dash wiring before so you guys will learn right along with me as i go with it. supposedly its really easy so im going to spend the next few days before thursday researching how so by then ill have an idea. i dont want to pay an electrician to do it when i know i can do it myself and i want to learn anyways and mark up something else i did to my car myself. the engine compartment wires have to wait till the engine is in but i want the under dash and trunk wires done so i can put in the glass on friday and the interior and weatherstripping saturday. sunday odds are going to be hung over cause sat is 5 de mayo and im going to party it up but ill finish the back seat i been putting it off. so for now not much progress or pics till next thursday so no pics till then, or ill post more girl pics


----------



## GALLO 59

ok now pictures are fixed, apparently i had reached bandwidth limit and making me pay but its fixed now


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: LOOKING FIRME RAY!!!


----------



## Not For Sale

Spaghetti noodles right there. :banghead: That new fuse box and wires look pimp. I was always scared to just pull out all my old wires from my car, but after seeing this I may upgrade if all goes well with your's. Keep us posted. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, its actually really simple just keep your old plugs you might need some of them and all ur bulb bezels. Before u do ur wait for the weekend again for me to do.mine and ull see step by step how I wire the gauges and lights. Realized something tho, the kit that's in my 48 has more fuses, double that of this kit. It'll still work, but am going to swap them out so later I can wire up power Windows and seats and other accessories. Also the other kit has a smaller fuse box. Once I replace the one in ky 48 and put that one on instead of this ull see what I mean


----------



## kingcutty

MAN U BEEN COMING ALONG WAY.. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, im trying. its not perfect but will be nice :thumbsup:

got this today, not a part but will make my life alot easier


----------



## GALLO 59

so cal gets HOT, and its only going to get hotter. now i can work in the shade


----------



## Not For Sale

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, im trying. its not perfect but will be nice :thumbsup:
> 
> got this today, not a part but will make my life alot easier


Nice. Good buy, that always helps on those super hot days. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Nice build topic, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thursday, back to work. This weekend I won't get much done its 5 de mayo weekend plus the fight is Saturday so I will b pretty busy I'm going to party it up tomorrow and Saturday nite and Sunday its a 5 de mayo festival concert in san bernardino and whittier narrows mid day I'm going to one of those so Sunday is no work day. I'll post pics tonite of what I get done as long as I don't get any company again


----------



## GALLO 59

O and thanks guys


----------



## impala_631

How much did the wiring kit run you?


----------



## GALLO 59

the one in the pictures earlier in this page, 140 i think it was, the one in the pictues im putting up now, 160 in pomona swapmeet


----------



## impalalover64

Man I love how this bulid is going.....DIY.....Keep up the good work and I'm staying tuned. You are one of the guys that inspired me to start back polishing stuff, I started off by hand then went and spent some money on a polisher and now I polish everything from car parts to swords.:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

ok i mentioned the wiring kit in my 48 had more fuses and was better, so today i swapped them out. here they are side by side. the one on the right was the one from earlier, the one on the left the one that was in my 48 chevy. you can see more wires on the 48 chevy one on the right










keep it clean wiring kit










ez wire kit










compare fuse boxes, one has more fuses and smaller, one has less and bigger










and quality of fuse boxes




























and look at the circuits available, even for shaved doors, power windows, and a few extra fused lines for accessories




























all wires labeled end to end every 3 inches says what they are for exactly



















so hell yea i swapped them out, that other one can go in the 48, this one is going in my 59. pop that bitch right in and looks cleaner










ran the dome light wire



















and ran the back end wires just like before but this time put the wire cover plate on it now since theres no more wires to run to the back along the floor board its ready to drop in the carpet




























since i am doing the wiring, ill finish off all the wiring ill have to run to the back along with this










rca cables, remote wire, speaker wires for speakers in dash and power cable










ran out the back with plate put on, its really carpet ready now no more wires ill need to run back there


----------



## GALLO 59

will sit here till i get my 2 amps and figure out where im mounting them










and drilled hole in firewall to connect power cable to battery










start to separate the bundles and run them to where they go










under dash wires that are the dash lights, radio, gauges, wipers and ac










under dash switch wires that are the ignition, dimmer, headlight switch, turn signal switch and neutral safety switch










and run the engine cables thru the hole to engine compartment



















looks alot cleaner now, before and afters














































tomorrow ill wire up the tail light bezels and headlight bezels and the dash light bezels. done for the day, have to get ready for tonite my 5 de mayo weekend starts today =D


----------



## GALLO 59

impalalover64 said:


> Man I love how this bulid is going.....DIY.....Keep up the good work and I'm staying tuned. You are one of the guys that inspired me to start back polishing stuff, I started off by hand then went and spent some money on a polisher and now I polish everything from car parts to swords.:thumbsup:


wasnt that hard was it, now you can make aluminum look like chrome and if you get black, brown and green polishing bars you can polish stainless like chrome. i am still doing the hand polishing, i dont know whats a good polisher to buy. but glad you got it down now you can do your own car and make some money on the side :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

o and ill show you guys a little trick where this is my headunit and will run my whole sound system that will bang and theyll hear you coming for blocks










thats right an ipod nano, will run whole system with NO headunit and bang like a pro system so no need to put in a head unit mounted under the dash that doesnt look right new radio with old dash, or have to mount radio in your glovebox where you have to drive with glovebox door open. as soon as i pick up 2 amps and 6 speakers and mount them ill show you guys how


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## westsidehydros

I'm no stereo pro, but I was allways told to run your power wire and your rca's on seperate sides of the car, so you dont get any interference.


----------



## 8t4mc

westsidehydros said:


> I'm no stereo pro, but I was allways told to run your power wire and your rca's on seperate sides of the car, so you dont get any interference.


You are partly correct..you just want to keep them away from eachother.


----------



## GALLO 59

westsidehydros said:


> I'm no stereo pro, but I was allways told to run your power wire and your rca's on seperate sides of the car, so you dont get any interference.


really? i was told not to run the power cable across the top of the firewall across the motor cause what causes the interference was the plug wires the timing/ticking caused it. power from the battery was constant but the time ticking affected it even tho its insulated. same for the rcas, not to run along the firewall for same reason. good to know tho ill run the rcas on the driver side thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

you run your power wire on the passenger side and rcas on the driver side. My system is kinda like yours I modified an OG radio to control the volume on my ipod I select my playlist tuck my Ipod away and crank them tunes up....trips people out when they see it's an AM radio they tell me they didn't know that they had good AM stations


----------



## GALLO 59

getting there


----------



## westsidehydros

pimpn aint easy


----------



## GALLO 59

getting there


----------



## GALLO 59

Change of plans FOR NOW, I'm flat blacking the wheel wells, radiator core, hood latch and hood hinges FOR NOW just so I can get the front end on it and start putting it back together drop the motor and get it on the road. When I'm done then ill piece together the Chrome engine bay. Might change my mind tho since so much Chrome is goin on my motor well see by Thursday


----------



## GALLO 59

Another weekend I might b too busy to work on 59 but looking forward to this


----------



## GALLO 59

I know its a one night event but goin to this makes my whole weekend and I'm in party mode


----------



## dj kurse 1

Liking the new wiring. Wish the factory labeled the wires then like the ones you got. It would sure make things a lot easier to pinpoint problems in the wiring...wonder if they have a kit for an 80 caddy coupe.


----------



## GALLO 59

This kit is universal, can go in any car. Only thing is those cars have computer so I don't know how that will work


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

I can't wait to see this ipod trick :biggrin:


----------



## J B

Looks good homie but looks better in real life pictures don't cut it. Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

I think its awesome that I was able to sit down yesterday at wendys meeting with a nice older white couple in they're 50s while we waited for this guy that looked like he just walked off the set of dukes of hazzard, complete opposites of eachother yet were able to speak a common language and have something in common. Sat for an hour talking like we knew eachother for years. That was cool, made friendswith good people. O and the language we were talking was 1959 impalas, it was a 3 way meet to Exchange parts. Classic cars bonds us all


----------



## 67impalaSS

congrats on making it on the news letter !!!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks, i know i saw that. means i have to make my build even better now, and i plan to its on now :boink:


----------



## the 61

Ttt making headlines homie keep it up


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Awesome build!! Ton of work but I see it's paying off, looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

64 CRAWLING said:


> ill try to find a pic of it, its in the 59 topic its navy blue with a white top,bad ass street rider,back bumper on the streets


Here's Big Rat with Christine back in the day, made me fall in love with 59s






Go to 1:23 for the second video:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea there it is,the real christine,she was a bad girl


----------



## bengiXxer1000

64 CRAWLING said:


> yea there it is,the real christine,she was a bad girl


I'm working on getting a version uploaded with better quality and music to it, I'll re-post


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, its getting there. slowly but surely its getting there. i hope i dont disappoint when its done, as you can see im hitting it hard. im glad its wed, now im back to work on it tomorrow. i plan to be up early to go to pick a part and get me some lug nuts i need then do my back seat finally, then if i still have time left in the day im doing my door panels. friday morning and mid day im working my door and vent glass before i go to that concert at nite, then saturday im going to work on the front and rear glass polishing the haze off them since its the original glass. then sunday im putting in the trunk weatherstrip and start cutting out the side panels im making and start to see where im mounting my amps so that i know what space i have to play with and see where the airbags tanks and valves are going to go. i want to get the glass in it so i can drop the carpet and seats and panels in it cause theyre taking up alot of space in my house. with the glass in it itll protect it from dirt and water. then next week i drop the motor and tranny in it  

so thats the real christine, wow its fucken bad ass. i was going to call this one christine cause it was going to be red and white and my passion for classic cars is a love affair to me. ill think of a good name for it  again thanks guys, ill post pics tomorrow when i get back to work


----------



## GALLO 59

hey wasnt there a blue 59 for sale just like that one for sale on craigslist about a year ago for 25gs and was a hopper too?


----------



## GALLO 59

A year and 2 days ago I sent this message out










And a year ago today around this time I was at the bank wiring 8000 bucks to an account in Arizona 

Back to work, I'm in the back working on my seats right now


----------



## sand1

GALLO 59 said:


> A year and 2 days ago I sent this message out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a year ago today around this time I was at the bank wiring 8000 bucks to an account in Arizona
> 
> Back to work, I'm in the back working on my seats right now


:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

give you guys an idea where i do my work






fuck did this take a long time. top of back seat done, just need to fill and heat up vynil around the speaker port to smooth it out. ill do that saturday. 







































































































































































































no progress tomorrow, going to vicente fernandez concert then el rodeo nightclub so ill post more progress saturday =)


----------



## dj kurse 1

GALLO 59 said:


> This kit is universal, can go in any car. Only thing is those cars have computer so I don't know how that will work


Computer? I don't think so. My caddy doesn't have a computer.
Where was the wiring kit purchased at?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

LOOKIN GOOD RAY THAT 59 is gonna look fuckin bad ass uffin:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks bro, not perfect but way better than it was or riding on rusty springs. Minor flaws, but the girls won't mind I'm sure  at shows it might get a point or two knocked off but I don't care, I can say hey, I made that car and it means more to me than if I had all the work done. People will know I built this car, Built not bought, its a piece and product of me if u know what I mean and it shows my dedication and hard work and shows I'm not fucking around  Saturday ill finish up the back seat then finish the door panels


----------



## GALLO 59

didnt get shit done friday, was busy getting ready for the vicente fernandez concert in ontario, shit was bad ass. this is his last tour, he retires at 71 so if you dont see him this year youll never get to see him again. 




























sold out venue














































































had too much fun, drank too much so spent saturday hung over then when i felt better like at 9pm i went to go see the avengers so no work done saturday. spent time with my fam this morning for mothers day then started the bottom back seat. got done alot pretty fast, stopped here but could have finished it in about 30 more min. if i finished it, it would have taken me only 2 hours to make the whole thing. ill finish up tues morn. im going to redo the bottom part of the front seat, i like the smooth one piece look better than the pieces stitched together look so thursday morning i redo the front seat


----------



## GALLO 59

was done watching cartoons on channel 11 that start at 8 so came back in the back to get just alitte more done. all thats left now is to stick the pink foam padding on the back of the fabric and hog clip it to the seat and its done





































like i said im redoing the bottom of the front seat, i like the smooth one piece look better


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

NICE BUILD !


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro =) seats are going to have to wait to be put back together, won some of these for front and back seat now just waiting for them to come in the mail. this isnt original but im putting them in and hide the switches in glove box since its not modern 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180776526202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

youll never know it has them in there unless i hit the switch to turn them on. not original but neither are the car amps and ipod, airbags, disk brakes or alternator instead of generator. but will make it alittle more luxurious and like i said youll never see the power switches id never put them where you could see them theyre too new and would break the vintage original look. just waiting on them in the mail. for now ill work on setting my side glass in the frames


----------



## miguel62

Damn nice ass build!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This 59 is gonna be sick! Plus your right about vicente!!!!!!!!!EL REY!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the seats real tight bro


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, and yea he is, he was on the news earlier this year said hes done with concerts so its his last year hes retiring so i had to see him. going one more time to universal citywalk to see him in november where his tour ends. if it was good in ontario, itll be better in LA, more people and more girls  and thanks crawling, with the seat warmers its going to be pretty cool, never seen them on a classic but its good i can hide the switches


----------



## westcoastlowrider

The only thing that 59 is missing is a DISTINCTIONS CAR CLUB plaque on the back of that beauty


----------



## GALLO 59

its thursday, back to work on my baby i expect to get alot done. waking up early to do my door panels. theyre very detailed so might take me all day but thats cool  door panels thursday, glass friday, saturday sunday not sure yet but there will be progress =) 

and any club i consider bro has to be drama free. being in a club is supposed to be fun and enjoy every min of it, not an obligation or like a job or have penalties. then its not fun anymore and its like being in a relationship and i have obligations and have to satisfy or else the other is upset. if i cant make it i cant make it and i dont need to feel bad about it or tried to make feel bad about it. i got enough of that i have to deal with with girls id rather ride solo in that case. my priority isnt to pick a club up, its to build my car, enjoy it and have fun with people i call friends and treat me as such and help eachother out. i always said a club isnt made of the cars that are in it, i have no problem joining a club thats all projects. its made by the people in it that you feel are youre homeboys, your brothers and hanging together and cruising is more important than dues and meetings its the company you keep and the time you spend with friends not the plaque. also nobody will ever tell me what to do with my car, im not in this to satisfy anyone but me. and im very rebellious, i dont listen to nobody and i know its a defect but when im told what to do and youre not my boss or a cop or older family member/relative i dont do it im hardheaded like that. a car club should be absolutely no stress, just all fun and drama free. thats it. 

in my neighborhood alone, a small 5 block neighborhood i have a few friends that sundays we get together for a beer or help eachother out cause were working on our cars. between all of us this is what we got

59 impala 
65 impala
48 chevy
67 impala
94 big body
71 custom c10 truck
64 impala
64 cadillac 2 door
40 chevy truck
60 cadillac
50 lincoln
61 lincoln

and these are all within 5 blocks, walking distance from eachother and all these cars are between just us 7 friends. we take our cars out, we cruise, we get together all the time and drink together like on sundays. but were not a club even tho we could be and wed be a good club with good lineup. but what brings us together is that were friends and we enjoy our company and got love for eachother and help eachother, thats why we never felt a need for a plaque. and thats what a club should be even though were not one. and to help eachother. our cars dont hit shops, theyre made here. between all of us, at the martinez house its welding, alllll mechanical work, complete engine and drivetrain, airbag installation, metal fab with tig welder, exhaust, everything you can think of mechanical and welding. at robbies its upholstery, mechanical work and customizing. and at my house its complete tear down and rebuild, upholstery, paint and body, trim restoration and polishing, rewiring, metal treating and rust sealing, glass, mechanical, you guys know the rest youve seen my build so far. built not bought and we build our cars. but its our friendships that bonds us. sounds like im ranting but im trying to be clear and explain myself the best way i can, ive been thru alot with car clubs over and i want to explain why i never stuck with one, cause it wasnt fun anymore. theyre vision of a car club got blurred over trying to compete and pick a name and plaque up, wasnt about friends and hanging out anymore. im going to sleep, got a long day tomorrow and i plan to get alot done. ill post pics up at 9pm as usual when i run out of daylight =)


----------



## Wizzard

GALLO 59 said:


> its thursday, back to work on my baby i expect to get alot done. waking up early to do my door panels. theyre very detailed so might take me all day but thats cool  door panels thursday, glass friday, saturday sunday not sure yet but there will be progress =)
> 
> and any club i consider bro has to be drama free. being in a club is supposed to be fun and enjoy every min of it, not an obligation or like a job or have penalties. then its not fun anymore and its like being in a relationship and i have obligations and have to satisfy or else the other is upset. if i cant make it i cant make it and i dont need to feel bad about it or tried to make feel bad about it. i got enough of that i have to deal with with girls id rather ride solo in that case. my priority isnt to pick a club up, its to build my car, enjoy it and have fun with people i call friends and treat me as such and help eachother out. i always said a club isnt made of the cars that are in it, i have no problem joining a club thats all projects. its made by the people in it that you feel are youre homeboys, your brothers and hanging together and cruising is more important than dues and meetings its the company you keep and the time you spend with friends not the plaque. also nobody will ever tell me what to do with my car, im not in this to satisfy anyone but me. and im very rebellious, i dont listen to nobody and i know its a defect but when im told what to do and youre not my boss or a cop or older family member/relative i dont do it im hardheaded like that. a car club should be absolutely no stress, just all fun and drama free. thats it.
> 
> in my neighborhood alone, a small 5 block neighborhood i have a few friends that sundays we get together for a beer or help eachother out cause were working on our cars. between all of us this is what we got
> 
> 59 impala
> 65 impala
> 48 chevy
> 67 impala
> 94 big body
> 71 custom c10 truck
> 64 impala
> 64 cadillac 2 door
> 40 chevy truck
> 60 cadillac
> 50 lincoln
> 61 lincoln
> 
> and these are all within 5 blocks, walking distance from eachother and all these cars are between just us 7 friends. we take our cars out, we cruise, we get together all the time and drink together like on sundays. but were not a club even tho we could be and wed be a good club with good lineup. but what brings us together is that were friends and we enjoy our company and got love for eachother and help eachother, thats why we never felt a need for a plaque. and thats what a club should be even though were not one. and to help eachother. our cars dont hit shops, theyre made here. between all of us, at the martinez house its welding, alllll mechanical work, complete engine and drivetrain, airbag installation, metal fab with tig welder, exhaust, everything you can think of mechanical and welding. at robbies its upholstery, mechanical work and customizing. and at my house its complete tear down and rebuild, upholstery, paint and body, trim restoration and polishing, rewiring, metal treating and rust sealing, glass, mechanical, you guys know the rest youve seen my build so far. built not bought and we build our cars. but its our friendships that bonds us. sounds like im ranting but im trying to be clear and explain myself the best way i can, ive been thru alot with car clubs over and i want to explain why i never stuck with one, cause it wasnt fun anymore. theyre vision of a car club got blurred over trying to compete and pick a name and plaque up, wasnt about friends and hanging out anymore. im going to sleep, got a long day tomorrow and i plan to get alot done. ill post pics up at 9pm as usual when i run out of daylight =)


Real talk! 
Its meant to be a fun thing with theese cars, no stress or obligations! 
Just follow your heart and do your own thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## J B

:thumbsup:


----------



## exclusivecar

good job :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, nothing was done yesterday the power went out in my little back room, power company barely fixed it so im going back there in about an hour. had a friend over and made this for me, pretty cool just long but cool =) sorry for not having any pictures yesterday, but ill have pictures up tonight for sure im back to work now. check this out if you have 13 min to kill for now. its a summary of the last 26 pages =)


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

got alittle done today, was busy with other stuff but heres todays work.

time to drop the tank



















pretty decent shape, looks like i dont need a new one




























now i get to see the bottom of the 59
































































you guys should know me by now, these are before pics and wont look like this long. sat or sunday im hitting this 

pulled the sending unit out



















lets see what we got here





































tar, and its dry and still wet. trick here is you get acetone, that shit i use to deanodize aluminum, and ez off oven cleaner. you make a soup of it about 2 gallons. then you get a chain link a few feet long as big as you can get it thatll fit the hole of the gas tank, a few big old bolts you have laying around. put it all in the tank, cap it off and shake it around between 2 people to let all that stuff bang around in there. do it for a while, take a break, do it some more, let it sit, and do it again. thats how you clean a gas tank out ill do it sunday. then you get gas tank sealer and when its dry inside it you put that stuff in it and shake it around to coat it inside. 

now lets start this so i can get it out of the way. alittle more trimming but i got this set










line the trim on it










had the top part with trim already sewed and ready










now draw the lines to put the pieces together










and sew it together and trim the extra










next is center the boomerang design in the middle and sew it on. but its friday, im going out so thatll be done tomorrow morning. stopping here today =)


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Keep the pics coming bro best build here on layitlow I think


----------



## GALLO 59

got up this morning but instead of working on my car i made a long ass drive to pick this up, home now. now i will be painting cars from home, compressor i had before was only good enough to spray a detail gun, this one is alot like the one i used where i sprayed the 59, its acutally bigger. its on now, i can paint from home now alll the work can be done from one place when i get my next car



















toss this back there for now, long drive, time for a beer










now my cars never have to leave my house for the builds, i can paint them there its on now :guns:


----------



## GALLO 59

sunday, got up early today back to work, first time i use my new ez up



















wanted to see what they look like, so put them on really quick. i havent done it but ill show you guys this week how you make your own cruiser skirt rubber so you dont scratch your paint, you use bicycle innertubes ill show you guys tuesday




























picture them with the ports and stars, trim and gravel guards. finally got a jack and was able to pop the back tires on the ramps




























using this, pressure washer to blast the bottom. told you guys those other pics were before pics that id get my hands on the bottom of the car










before shots





































after i blasted it for about an hour with the pressure washer










all this came off the bottom


----------



## GALLO 59

now i grind, this is after i hit it with the spindle brush. took alot of the rust off the bottom and frame
































































by the time i got done grinding, i was left with just an hour of daylight, so i put my new compressor to work, hooked my gun up and was able to alteast shoot the trunk area before the sun was gone



















my 59 wont be a turntable car, or a frame off restoration, but will be a clean presentable street cruiser and daily driver. not perfect, but im not competing with nobody so i dont care im happy. you wont be able to ever see the bottom of the car, especially since im always going to drive it slammed, but will feel good knowing all this shit is gone off the bottom



















and whenever i work on the bottom of the car itll be a clean workspace if you know what i mean. thursay ill have the whole frame and bottom painted black and clean, friday ill show you guys how to replace the gas and brake lines im putting in new stainless steel lines. im tired, goodnite


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Ahhhhh shitttttt watch out ray got the skirts on there now


----------



## socal760

Great build :nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, its getting there


----------



## Llerenas1960s

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

for those of you that plan to or paint your cars from home, turns out its not illegal if youre a hobbyist. page 2, EPA regulations summary. first column "this rule does not apply to", 3rd section. allowed to spray up to 2 cars a year in your garage, driveway or back yard

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/area/paint_stripb.pdf


----------



## 8t4mc

whats the black paint you used on the bottom??


----------



## Aeroman

looking good


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks aeroman. I'll post threads on the other site with more detail how I did the work in the tech section. 

Fuck yea one more hour and I'm out of here, work on my 59 for the next 4 days I want to get a lot done this week


----------



## RUSTY 36

:wave:TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, yes there was progress yesterday, right now have to run and do some shit but will get back on the car by 4 and should be done with what i started yesterday. again ill post pics around 9pm


----------



## StreetFame

SICK BUILD! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks bro. Hope I can work on it when I get home, looks like rain is coming 










All I need is 1 solid hour with no rain and I can finish then just jump in the back and finish my door panels. Will be home in an hour, let's hope so


----------



## GALLO 59

ok, it didnt rain and i got to finish. that compressor was one of the best investments i made. put it up on the ramps again, tarp down 




























just got it and already put in some major work with it. heres what i started yesterday, and had a change of heart. no more black. blue under, black frame and running gear


----------



## GALLO 59

nobodys ever going to see the bottom, so i dont care it doesnt look all that nice like a frame off but ill feel better knowing it doesnt look like shit and all the dirt is gone. also sealed it from rust from the bottom so im good now. leaving it up on the ramps so i can swap out the brake and gas lines and put the tank back in. tomorrow im finishing up my door panels and sunday putting the glass in the window frames. done for the day, time for a beer


----------



## GALLO 59

trust me, not a frame off or perfect but i feel alot better about the condition of my car


----------



## king debo

Nice work!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. back to work today. dont feel like driving to orange to buy the brake and gas lines, so im going to work on my glass and my door panels. getting on it now :thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

TTT.........


----------



## GALLO 59

No progress yesterday, memorial day weekend and I partied it up. Woke up this morning, put on my dirty overalls, rolled it out to the front, was like time to get dirty. But what to do? I realized all the major and dirty work is done, its all putting it back together now, Fuck yea its all smooth sailing from here =D no more getting dirty, clean workspace now its all bolt on and bench work. Today I'm pulling brake and gas lines and find something else to do


----------



## GALLO 59

Didn't get shit done today, I'm getting drunk at bjs with my company  ilk post pic she's gorgeous. Did manage to get this tho 



















Home depot get two of them, they make the panelings for the trunk, I'm upholstering the whole trunk this is the base. Trunk will loom as good as interior you guys are going to love it since I can let my creativity go free on it. No work today, enjoying my sunday


----------



## Llerenas1960s

:thumbsup:Lookin good


----------



## Nenin64

Looking good there.. What paint did you use for the frame?


----------



## GALLO 59

got this in the mail today, fuck yea its on now. 59 doesnt need it anymore but the 65 and 48 im going to redo and as creative as i am its going to be fucken cool  



















got the 1.2 tip for clearcoat and basecoat, the 1.8 tip for primer and metal flake. shoots at 4 - 5 cfm at 29 psi means my new compressor is more than enough and is a pro gun. the reviews i read on it are from guys like kevin tetz and chip foose that reviewed the gun and gave it a thumbs up so i bought them










this is all in needed to do full restorations from home, i dont have to borrow anyones stuff or tools so its on now :cheesy: wish i got these a year ago, 59 would have been done by now. i painted it myself but in someone elses place where they did the body and used a shitty harbor freight gun and compressor smaller than mine. but its on now, watch my 65 and 48 since this thing is already painted

got this today, muriatic acid to fry out all the gunk in the gas tank, and the gas tank sealer. going to get started with this right now, and pull the brake lines out. ill post pics tonite


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

was quick, brake lines and fuel lines pulled. getting new fuel and gas lines to put in to replace these. these originals are all gummed up on the inside so replacing both. you can see its the whole brake lines from front tires to rear tires




























right before i ran out of daylight, i poured in the muriatic acid and threw the chain in



















put the cap on it, and the sending unit back in and shook it up like a maraca. let it sit for 30 min and shook it some more. was too dark to see exactly how much gunk i got out, but ill see tomorrow morning. once thats done, dry it out and use the sealer and its like new 










tomorrow ill be up early working on it, want the glass done on it atleast, but ill see what i get done on it. been lazy with it last 2 weekends but ill get back on it its just this damn heat


----------



## GALLO 59

be careful with that shit, spilled some when i was shaking it, here is some of it that fell on the cement






dont get that shit on your hands


----------



## CHORIZO63SS

Just read this thread from the begining.....Chingon!!!! alot of good build info. Can't wait to see it completed.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, im trying its getting there. 

hot ass day so i didnt get to do much, cleaned my gas tank tho and im going to let it sit and dry out in the sun all day tomorro so i can seal it with the tank sealer. threw both these jugs in it at once with the chain, fuck it










let it sit for an hour flat, then on its side, then the other side, then upside down, then on its ends










then shook it up with the chain in it, uncapped it and poured water in it, then out comes the coffee









































































remember the rusty chain before?



















not only did it remove the rust, but it etched it










so now it dries, all that rust is out of it, seal it tomorrow and then the gas lines go in. done for the day, going to see my girl. tomorrow ill seal it then put it back in the car then do the glass


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: GOOD STUFF HOMIE!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

Really good progress today, and no not with the gas tank or the brake lines. I'll post pics when I'm done but one huge step forward in the build


----------



## sand1

nice job ray


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks bro. Thank you for selling it to me. I told you I was going to bring this car back to life, I wasn't fucking around. A year ago it was a full complete project, now its coming alive and will live again


----------



## npazzin

my 64 has one of these under tha dash, couldn't figure out if it was a dealer or just an after market part. good info in this topic :thumbsup:



GALLO 59 said:


> Got this today, nothing big just minor little detail to add on and dress up the dash. NOS and works 50s 60s speaker fader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't rain ill be able to go to shop and see progress and post pics.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro. does yours look exactly like this one?

doesnt look like much what i got done this weekend, but got the brake and gas lines out and ready to replace, cleaned out my gas tank and that took a shitload of my time, and my buddy herm sealed a leak it had thanks bro, and took care of this






















































































































on thursday the roof rail weatherstripping, glass, and rear glass goes in :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

o and i used this to polish the chrome frames, they look really really good


----------



## bengiXxer1000

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro. does yours look exactly like this one?
> 
> doesnt look like much what i got done this weekend, but got the brake and gas lines out and ready to replace, cleaned out my gas tank and that took a shitload of my time, and my buddy herm sealed a leak it had thanks bro, and took care of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on thursday the roof rail weatherstripping, glass, and rear glass goes in :thumbsup:


Looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> be careful with that shit, spilled some when i was shaking it, here is some of it that fell on the cement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get that shit on your hands[/QUOTE
> Ray, you should have just dug a hole to pour that acid into, no dump it in gutter, you took a chance


----------



## GALLO 59

hey mr. 59. yea i figured it wouldnt be that bad, not like i was pouring my used motor oil down the gutter thats why i did it in daylight and wasnt worried about cops. the hair and grease remover is meant to be used to unclog drains so its meant to go down the drain into the gutter like drano. and the muriatic acid i bought the one thats supposedly safe for the environment, the bottle is called safer muriatic acid and has a leaf on it that says safe for environment thats y i got that one. the first time i hit it with muriatic acid the day before it took the tar out and that i did pour in a bucket i use it to degrease nuts and bolts so far. the second time when i used the hair and grease remover and thats what got the rust off thats whats in the water coming out. but no i looked out for that at home depot the guys there told me to go with those they said id be fine with those


----------



## GALLO 59

but ill fix my post =b


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> hey mr. 59. yea i figured it wouldnt be that bad, not like i was pouring my used motor oil down the gutter thats why i did it in daylight and wasnt worried about cops. the hair and grease remover is meant to be used to unclog drains so its meant to go down the drain into the gutter like drano. and the muriatic acid i bought the one thats supposedly safe for the environment, the bottle is called safer muriatic acid and has a leaf on it that says safe for environment thats y i got that one. the first time i hit it with muriatic acid the day before it took the tar out and that i did pour in a bucket i use it to degrease nuts and bolts so far. the second time when i used the hair and grease remover and thats what got the rust off thats whats in the water coming out. but no i looked out for that at home depot the guys there told me to go with those they said id be fine with those


good idea, never thought about that hair and gease remover, around here you got abunch of old timers that call on everything. i used that rust remover i bought out at long beach swapmeet,,,,that shit was toxic! i had to dig a hole to dump it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Good topic... TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea that stuff took even the thick tar out, it was so bad I thought I needed a new tank it was so thick but not dry. O and I know about that long beach rust remover, shit smokes when you put it on rust. Never got it was scared of doing damage to my cars metal. Yea is dig a hole for that. Hey I need to replace some of the window track rollers, but uses weird huge rivets,how do those go on?


----------



## GALLO 59

didnt get anything done on my car, just drove to orange to truck and car shop to get more glass setting tape to do the rear windows now theyre all done










got my fuel line










and my brake lines are coming in the mail. got the gaskets for my taillights so i can put them on the body now










got the gas sending unit for my tank










rollers for my windows










and complete lock set for it, doors glovebox trunk and ignition. also got gas cap










which means after a year, i finally have the keys to my car










also got my speedo lens and gas lens that i had that was cracked too. how all this added up to $430 bucks i dont know but it did. but well worth it. tomorrow morning im back to work on it :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA

coming together nicely ray :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

KEEP PUSHING :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, im trying here. only thing that slows me down alittle is this damn heat. right now going to set the rollers on my windows and see what i do with my trunk. right now im looking around for a tint shop that will tint my back window the same coke bottle green as my side windows. if not its going to be green sides and clear front and back. hope it doesnt look stupid. but the only green tint ive seen so far is like a lime green its darker and looks stupid looks like something the green lantern drives. well, back to work


----------



## 48RON54

Where did you get the prebent fuel line? And do you know if they have them for fiddy-foe & below?


----------



## 48RON54

And if you don't mind, what did the fuel line cost ya? $100 or so?


----------



## GALLO 59

Bro it was cheap, 60 bucks this one, stainless steel 20 bucks more. That's average price on fuel lines they're not that much, yours might be cheaper since everything for 59 is always more. Truck and car ship now sells parts for 49 to 54 and has some 30s 40s stuff. But the most you'll pay for a fuel line is 80 for stainless steel. If u think your line may be rusty or have a kink or leak, change it its not that hard just get under it and unclip it


----------



## big C

Cars looking good bro your damn sure motivated


----------



## crewd62

Man, jus went through this whole build, great job, tons of great advise


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, hell yea im motivated i want to get this thing on the road. had company over for a bit but today got this done

tank is dry, so pour this in



















pour that motherfucker down in here



















shake it up for about 15 min, then open the top and bottom and let the excess drain out










a few hours later after sitting in the sun, lets take a peek inside this motherfucker see how it looks
































































like a brand new tank. says it has to sit 92 hours to cure. no problem just glad its sealed now. 

picked these up from where we had them stored. its funny exactly a year ago we put them away as we were getting it ready to go to the body shop










was a pain in the ass, year old sticky duct tape sticky was on it. had to use sos pad and gasoline to get that shit off










after









































































doesnt seem like much today, but took a long ass time cleaning that windshield. popping them in tomorrow, then get ready for the fight party im going to. im going for pacquiao.


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA

:thumbsup: another rescued 59, good work ray


----------



## the 61

It's coming along homie keep up the good work cant wait to see it rolling


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, yea i cant wait either trust me :x:

sat these bitches out in the sun to warm up and get soft. gaskets and headliner



















you cant put the headliner in with the windshield on, so headliner goes in first

got silicone to seal, and rope to pull the gasket










o and clean these out, pull them up and clean the base, then run some water thru them to get all the shit out of them. they plumb down to this nipple coming out the side of your firewall from the windshield gutter














































on the windshield, it will have to wait till thursday. i realized i have to replace the material where the headliner staples to










put the clips on





































run some silicone on the gutter, some on the gasket, run rope thru the inside seal, place the glass and pull the rope to get the seal to wrap on the inside of the car. now i have back glass





































windshield, headliner and side glass thursday. friday carpet, seats, panels and inside trim go in


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, im trying here. only thing that slows me down alittle is this damn heat. right now going to set the rollers on my windows and see what i do with my trunk. right now im looking around for a tint shop that will tint my back window the same coke bottle green as my side windows. if not its going to be green sides and clear front and back. hope it doesnt look stupid. but the only green tint ive seen so far is like a lime green its darker and looks stupid looks like something the green lantern drives. well, back to work


looks good!


----------



## MR.59

show the headliner when your done


----------



## big C

So on that gas tank you just poured a gallon of muratic acid in it threw a chain in it and shook the shit out of it?


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks perry. have you ever put in a headliner? without the headliner on the bows sit in place nicely but with the headliner on it they dont sit where theyre supposed to the pop forward or back. tomorrow morning im trying again, and getting the windshield in which i hear im in for some real fun  but ill post pictures for sure. i was going to ask you since you do have all the manuals and books on 59s, as long as the lip on the inside of the glass gasket comes over with the rope, its in there right right? cause when i was done with the back window, i was still able to push from the outside and still had some play like it would still move in some but back out when i let go. do you get what im saying? is that normal or was it supposed to be snug and not move at all? the gasket was set on the glass nice and tight, and after i pulled the rope it did pop in and seal, but still moved alittle. dont know, ever happen to you? first time i ever put glass with gasket in so i hope i did it right

got my brake lines in today in the mail


















































































they are these, coated with pvf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300717584938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

i go on corvette, camaro and nova forums where i get info on performance stuff for engine and drivetrain/suspension. they use these type of brake lines more than stainless and all recommend it. also you can bend them by hand. but they all say they use these only now in theyre restorations so i found a set and got it. not bad too for under 60 bucks to do youre whole car front to back. what i have planned if i dont go to universal studios tomorrow is put the windshield and headliner in then put my gas tank back in. friday run these lines and my gas lines. saturday morning put the side glass and weatherstripping in and sunday redo the rear brakes and panels on my trunk. when you think about it, its almost there cause when the glass and weatherstripping is in, all the interior goes in


----------



## GALLO 59

o and they are all labeled where they go, and have extra lines for variations in your brake systems. kits are specific for cars, on my receipt it says for 59 impala with front disc rear drums


----------



## GALLO 59

hey perry, also i plan to put in a trunk light, but where is the switch for it to turn it on when you open the trunk lid?


----------



## Shortdog93

looks good


----------



## GALLO 59

started late, i had to take care of some business early in the day. got this far today

you get some of this shit, its like wood paneling for walls. i posted pics of it a page before im using this wood stuff to make the panels for my trunk










use some cardboard to make templates to cut out the wood










take your power drill with a 1/8 bit and drill holes for screws










once you cut out, wrap with masking tape to hold it together, glue with weatherstrip glue (dries in an hour), and you got new material to staple your healiner to




























worked great, staple that fucker on now



















ran out of daylight, wrap up headliner tomorrow


----------



## StreetFame

GOOD INFO. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

GALLO 59 said:


> hey perry, also i plan to put in a trunk light, but where is the switch for it to turn it on when you open the trunk lid?


use a pin switch..so it will automatically come one when the trunk is lifted..same pin switch used uder the hood for alarm systems..the switch will complete ground when the trunk is opened..

you know what...you could even use the same style switch thats used when you open your doors.


----------



## KERRBSS

Loving this build.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks 8t4mc, im going to try that 

and thanks six1rag, its getting there, once the side glass is in the build will pick up speed watch 

grabbed my gun and my compressor










then went to one of my paint departments here at home










yea i sprayed it there, i had a tarp down but in the pic i took it out 

and my tank is black like the frame





































while that dried, i got the windshield in
































































took 3 tries to get in in just right. exuse the smears, its the silicone ill just wait for it to dry and scrape it off with a razor instead of smear it trying to wipe it. came in really quick to post this, still working on it till sun goes down. its starting to look like a car now :cheesy:


----------



## npazzin

lookin good, I KNOW YOU PUSH IT BACK BEHIND THE BARS AT NIGHT! LOL all the driveway pics in the same place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> lookin good, I KNOW YOU PUSH IT BACK BEHIND THE BARS AT NIGHT! LOL all the driveway pics in the same place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Dam the nine is moving along quick the homie ray motivated to get this fucker done


----------



## GALLO 59

ended up goin out, home now. yea im motivated cause i can see the light at the end of the tunnel if you know what i mean. this weekend i want the fuel line and brake lines run, and the rear drums redone. thatll leave all the work left mechanically in the engine compartment so from the firewall back, its all done. just pop in the glass, pop in the interior thats already done, drop the motor thats done already and hook it all up, and its done except for the chrome bumpers which i should be dropping off this week


----------



## GALLO 59

Late start, but just bought these. Ull see tonight for what


----------



## 1951-Fleetline

:thumbsup: Badass Homie!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

GALLO 59 said:


> Late start, but just bought these. Ull see tonight for what


emblem touch up??


----------



## GALLO 59

nope, this. and before you guys think its stupid, im building my car for me not for those that think its stupid so i dont care. you cant see this anyways its going under the car on the gas tank. rather this than a rusty tank so im happy with it. besides itll look good with the painted undercarriage. 

lay it down, prep it










drafting pencil, eraser, angle ruler and curve stencils










frisket paper










iwata eclipse airbrush










compressor










mask the tank and draw out the designs and cut with razor



















used pic off my cell phone, all freehand













































































































not done tho, tomorrow along the top im airbrushing in gold "Mi Gusto Es" and along the side either 3 silver skirt stars or "Shes so fine, my 59" in script. my lettering and designs i airbrush and come out pretty good, its portraits im still working on. but put that down as another thing i did to this car on my own. check in tomorrow to see the script on the tank. im done for the day, partying it up tonite


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

PLAYBOY 59


----------



## GALLO 59

thats the theme of it


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS EXTRA PLAYA LOL !!!!!uffin:


----------



## fullsize67

Looks real good man. lots of respect for doing the work yourself. How hard was it to get those frames on the new glass? i need to do that to mine but never knew how. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks. getting the glass in the frames is actually very easy. you use glass setting tape, looks like a roll of electric tape but not sticky and thicker. the hard part is actually getting the screws off to get the frames apart, for some reason theyre all rusted and the metal on the head is very soft you can strip it easy. once its apart and glass is off, just clean it out and set the glass in. is that what you need to do on yours? its easy, no special tools just get the tape and new glass. can you kinda see how i did it in the pics?

forgot it was fathers day, so didnt get much done because we bbqd. got trunk weatherstrip on





































ok on the headliner on the sides you staple it too, it wasnt holding it was so old it was brittle and crumbled when id staple the headliner on from it being stapled so much in the past



















so what i did was pull that motherfucker out. i thought i was going to have to make more out of wood



















till i realized, the back is fine










so what you do is you put the right side on the left, and the left on the right and push the tabs back up























































will go right in, same shape just switch one side to the other then its like brand new. finished here today, took it easy today ill get back on thursday. i plan to run the brake and gas lines and put the tank in on thurs, friday get the side glass in, and sat polish some of the last trims i need to redo, and sunday put in brake master cylinder and heavy duty carrier bearing for my driveshaft and connect my driveshaft. i put what i plan to do so when the day comes i feel its what needs to be done instead of stand there infront of it wondering what to do now


----------



## fullsize67

Cool thanks man. ill have to try that when i get home. did you have to get new frames or were yours still good to clean up?


----------



## GALLO 59

Mines were still good and cleaned up nice. Just be careful with the screws they're very weak


----------



## fullsize67

Thanks for the info. What about the powdercoating? did you ever end up giving that a try?


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea, pm me if u need any help, the frames are almost exactly the sane I found out except for back window is different shape. But if u get stuck let me know. As for powdercoat I might still mess with it but not for chime finish. It doesnt look right looks like dull aluminum but might still use it for like blacking or coloring suspension parts and stock rims


----------



## GALLO 59

Chrome not chime


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

shes looking good homeboy should be on the blvd real soon:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Aeroman

regarding your fuel tank and sealing it, I had poor results with that kit. Over time, chunks of it would come off and plug up my fuel line right before the filter. I would remove about a cm of silicone rubber type crap. Never again will I seal a tank again.


----------



## GALLO 59

really? it dried pretty hard i had to grind it off the tip with a grinder when i painted it. what if i didnt use it what happens?

was doing some work today, and was being filmed. just a few pics, youll have to see the film when hes done to see the rest. thats going to be one bad ass documentary just the previews are bad ass! good job bro you have talent


----------



## film_david

thanks Ray! and thx for having me on that day... i got great footage and looking forward to the rest bro


----------



## GALLO 59

youre welcome david. let me know when youre back from germany, i got ahold of conrad and is very willing participate =) ill have everything ready and set up on mine for when youre back were working on it now, it will be good youll see :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Any updates ray, hopefully this ride will be hittin the blvd before summers over uffin:


----------



## GALLO 59

In 2 days on Thursday its my birthday so I was busy all weekend after thursday when we filmed, had lots of different company if u know what I mean, ill post pics  and I'm partying hard starting thursday again going to parry it up in downtown LA and Hollywood so no updates this week unless I don't wake up too bad and can work on it for a bit early in the day before I go out but I doubt it


----------



## fullsize67

Happy birthday homie. Looking forward to seeing this finished. also wanting to see how you do your stereo. ive had the same idea but not sure how to make it work.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, its getting there. tomorrow i pick up something for it i dropped off friday last week. and the stereo thing is easy, ill try to explain it with pictures this weekend. its already set up in my 65 so i might do it that way to show you but exact same principle. alot of things im doing to mine you do to yours, 58 and 59 are semi similar except for the body but everything comes close. ill see what i can do this weekend


----------



## FLA813DOVER

is this the video u and ur cars gonna be in when the videos done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss_onrr1zwo&feature=g-u-u


----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## GALLO 59

no not those films, those are good tho =) this one is a new one coming out, and its good it has bad ass cars and alot of top guys in it, comes out this year when hes done 

had a very very nice bday yesterday, i was very happy  didnt get anything done, today either just picked this up so now my drivetrain is set to pop in and done

here it is when i dropped it off



















got this off ebay for it, heavy duty wont bust like og one










then i picked up today, 150 bucks that includes cleaning it up, new u joints and assembly. 3 day labor and pick up














































airbags or hydralulics, car is layed










car goes up










telescoping driveshaft, no stress on tranny or differential















thats it for today, goin out tonite in a bit. maybe more tomorrow but dont think so im going to be busy all weekend :boink:


----------



## npazzin

where you get the slip yoke?


----------



## GALLO 59

i have no idea how much it costs anywhere else, this is the only place i hit up about it because i was walking in and saw they had a sign saying they customize driveshafts. 150 bucks total, 2 to 3 day pick up, new u joints, clean up, and telescoping end. the place is called u and i auto wrecking, its in san bernardino off mt vernon and rialto ave. if you google it it comes up. but you cant beat that, work done and all


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I would cut it and put some hydros bro. Your gonna wish you went with hydraulics if you get air bags.


----------



## GALLO 59

Fuck man I know, I got two homeboys right now with bagged 64s that wish they went hydraulics. And I'm a lowrider at heart, just don't want to put that much weight on the frame. If I do, u think 2 batteries to each pump (4 battery setup) would be enough?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Congrats on your progress homie 59 is coming along.
Good hard Wrk and dedication!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

this ride is nice, love the 59's!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> Fuck man I know, I got two homeboys right now with bagged 64s that wish they went hydraulics. And I'm a lowrider at heart, just don't want to put that much weight on the frame. If I do, u think 2 batteries to each pump (4 battery setup) would be enough?


If I where you ray personally I would do partial reinforcements and have a 2 pump 6 battery set up just a simple setup not like u wanna hop this car but that's just me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

JUST DO LIKE 1 BANK OF 4 OR 5 BATTERIES WITH A 2 PUMP?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

*CUT THAT BITCH RAY YOU GONNA REGRET IT IF YOU DONT WHEN YOU REACH DOWN FOR THE SWITCH AND THERE AINT NONE THERE*


----------



## fullsize67

GALLO 59 said:


> Fuck man I know, I got two homeboys right now with bagged 64s that wish they went hydraulics. And I'm a lowrider at heart, just don't want to put that much weight on the frame. If I do, u think 2 batteries to each pump (4 battery setup) would be enough?


:thumbsup:Thats what im doing in mine and my homie has in his cadillac and its plenty. fast enough that you dont get frustrated but slow and simple and its all thats needed.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, and yea its what i had in mind especially now since after the motor drops its the last thing left. thinking 4 fresh new batteries will give me the juice i need, no hopping just fbss. not fast, but simple and gets the job done. also if i set the batteries in long ways instead of across i will be able to tuck them in on the sides and less space is used. i got the driveshaft for it thats for sure. i think having 4 batteries and 2 pumps is same weight in trunk as having it full of luggage, or 2 guys in the car so i dont think itll stress it that much. and yea i dont like the switch boxes on airbags especially the one that looks like an old tv remote control. 

was hung over this morning so i sat in the shade and busted these out, not alot but its something. leaving in about 2 hours so its all for today. again thanks guys, im trying :thumbsup:




























4 slow hours later














































and riveted new felts on it























































again popped in new felts, theyre the trims that go along the bottom of side windows



















tomorrow id LIKE to get the side glass in now, since i had to have these done and put in before i can get the glass in, BUT i got company coming. cant complain, but would really like to get going on this car, im soo close now. i know 4th of july is this week coming up, but im still going to get alot done im not taking it off like i did this week


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## fullsize67

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, and yea its what i had in mind especially now since after the motor drops its the last thing left. thinking 4 fresh new batteries will give me the juice i need, no hopping just fbss. not fast, but simple and gets the job done. also if i set the batteries in long ways instead of across i will be able to tuck them in on the sides and less space is used. i got the driveshaft for it thats for sure. i think having 4 batteries and 2 pumps is same weight in trunk as having it full of luggage, or 2 guys in the car so i dont think itll stress it that much. and yea i dont like the switch boxes on airbags especially the one that looks like an old tv remote control.
> 
> was hung over this morning so i sat in the shade and busted these out, not alot but its something. leaving in about 2 hours so its all for today. again thanks guys, im trying :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 slow hours later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and riveted new felts on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again popped in new felts, theyre the trims that go along the bottom of side windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow id LIKE to get the side glass in now, since i had to have these done and put in before i can get the glass in, BUT i got company coming. cant complain, but would really like to get going on this car, im soo close now. i know 4th of july is this week coming up, but im still going to get alot done im not taking it off like i did this week


Those came out really nice bro. looks like you sacraficed your fingertips for nice trim. lol well worth the trade if you ask me


----------



## blue57

Bro have a 2 pump 4 batt set up in my 57, more than happy. I know I'm never going to a hop comp, just cruz'n low and slow like it should be done. Proud to hit a switch!


----------



## MYERS60

LOOKIN GOOD!!!!.........:nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 59

O yea bro, u should have seen them the first time I used acid to deanodize my aluminum, I thought I was superman didn't need gloves. Most of the time they're cut, busted knuckles are an everyday thing. I just use grease off the car to stop the bleeding. One time I dropped my grinder with the spindle brush on it on my lap ay full speed and it and it tore through my pants down to the skin. Still have scars from that but I just picked it up and kept working. Blood sweat and tears right

Got 8 hours of daylight, no company coming so let's do this!


----------



## GALLO 59

On your 57, only minor reinforcing with only 4 batts right?


----------



## GALLO 59

spent whole day on this, love my sundays when i have them to myself. 8 hours of daylight i had to work, heres what i got

took a look inside my doors, i didnt like what i saw



















inside where the quarter window goes too










so i finished up this bucket, all gone










now its rust treated from inside





































ok. now on glass, if your rollers are broken, drill them out










get new ones










use a punch 










will widen them a bit










use a bigger punch and flatten the ends out




























and you got new rollers like new










take these back where you got the new ones and say you didnt need them afterall and get your money back










grab our old rails, and lightly file off the grime along the track and all the shit off it










use lithium grease or dry graphite grease to lube that shit up, the tracks and the crank


----------



## GALLO 59

then before you know it your shit has glass





































worked till the sun was long gone, no problem im loving every minuite of it










and i had someone give me a battery for it for my bday, that was nice of her =) 









































































isnt this loud anymore its quiet actually after i lubed it all up






my car is starting to look like a car :thumbsup:

next week not slacking off cause its 4th of july week. thurs i put door glass in and headliner finally, friday brake and gas lines, saturday day redoing the rear brakes then im going out to party in LA with a new friend  and sunday i finish up alot of the wiring. this week was good, had a blast for my bday yet still managed to get work done. i thank god for it all, i o u 1


----------



## GALLO 59

let me know if any of you want a step by step how i put the glass in, wasnt easy but i did it and very frustrating but can be done with just a wratchet and a phillips screwdriver


----------



## GALLO 59

and the reason it has a big gap along the top is because i still have to put in the stainless molding that goes along the top of the quarter glass that it slides in


----------



## 8t4mc

Lookin bad ass ray..

As for the hydraulics you dont need any more then 4 batteries for a simple lay n play setup.When running only 72 volts your system is very reliable..Very little stress is put on the frame and no wear and tear on your hydraulic motors.

Juice it!!!


----------



## fullsize67

Where you get those rollers from?


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks 8t4mc, and yea i been lookin and asking around, 4 batts 2 pumps will do the job just alittle slower but thats fine cause not really any weight in the trunk. some guys even tell me i mignt not even have to reinforce casue i have x frame and its only 4 batteries but i still would. but i think id be fine with 4 cause id line them long ways on the sides and not much room taken, the pumps can go right next to them or on the upper shelf thing and id still have most of my trunk :nicoderm:

and the rollers you can get for like 2 bucks a piece from truckandcarshop or any place that has impala parts. theyre listed as window regulator rollers. last resort, in the town you live in, look in the yellow pages for auto glass repair shops and have them sell you the few you need theyll have them but will charge you like 6 bucks each. but remember, might be the same way for your 58, its weird on my 59 the back rollers are those, big rivet and roller for quarter glass but the doors use the regular small wheels so when you order them make sure you get the right ones and as many as you need. 

front

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevy-1957-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d266c3d8&vxp=mtr

quarters

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevy-GMCTr...Parts_Accessories&hash=item257194aad5&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/55-56-57-Ch...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4844e26c33&vxp=mtr

another thing i heard was using SHOWER DOOR and SLIDING GLASS DOOR rollers from home depot. they use screws but will still work and youll have to modify alittle, but thats if its needed asap like youre taking your car out the next day and cant wait or its outside and its going to rain, if not just order them and use the right ones


----------



## Wizzard

I will most likely run two pumps with 4 batteries in my 59 when its time for it, dont need more to lift it up. I have no interest in hopping or none of that shit, just being able to cruise it and lay it down low does it for me.


----------



## GALLO 59

yea wizzard, when mine goes in youll get the idea how 4 batteries will work and youll see if you want to do the same. are you coming down for the super show in LA wizzard? i know some other guys from other countries that i deal with with 59 stuff from other forums and theyre making it down. i dont think ill enter my car if its done, its all top rides there but i will go to see the cars :drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

o and i dont know why the video i posted on the page before looks all like youre on acid or shrooms, guess it uploaded weird


----------



## 909sleepy909

Stumbled on this post tonight and read from the beginning. Real cool keep it up! And I thought your neighborhood looked a bit familiar and it's because I'm only two cities over from you, in Colton.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, yea people from the area can tell right off by looking at the mountain, the one lytle creek is in and everyone knows that spot. woke up early to work on my car, cant find the keys to my tool room


----------



## 8t4mc

ive never reenforced any of my cars and have never tore up anything..but with that said i always baby them.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

bad ass 59 hope mine turns out this way one day :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

8t4mc said:


> ive never reenforced any of my cars and have never tore up anything..but with that said i always baby them.


Yeah if it was me i would atleast do some partial reinforcements for peace of mind atleast, not that hard to do.


----------



## GALLO 59

64 and 59 rider said:


> bad ass 59 hope mine turns out this way one day :thumbsup:


thanks bro. i seen your car, its actually in better condition than mine when i got it so it doesnt need as much work. alot of stuff you can do yourself, you just have to hit it and get dirty but most of the work ive done as you can see you can do yourself. if you dont mind getting dirty, you can do it all too. only thing you might find hard is the interior if you dont have the sewing machine. but just throw some blankets on the seats till you can get the interior done and youll be fine. trust me nobodys going to put you down, youre in a 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

GALLO 59 said:


> yea wizzard, when mine goes in youll get the idea how 4 batteries will work and youll see if you want to do the same. are you coming down for the super show in LA wizzard? i know some other guys from other countries that i deal with with 59 stuff from other forums and theyre making it down. i dont think ill enter my car if its done, its all top rides there but i will go to see the cars :drama:


So its a done deal to go with hydraulics? :thumbsup:
It will all be worth it first time you hit the switches. Yeah that would be cool to see how you did your setup. 

If I could afford to go to both LA Supershow and the one in Vegas I would, but this year I decided to go to Vegas. 
Its been 3 years since last time I was there, but I will stop by in LA on that trip and it would be cool to stop by and check out your 59 in person.


----------



## blue57

GALLO 59 said:


> On your 57, only minor reinforcing with only 4 batts right?


Full wrap, use to be running a 8 batt set up but changed to 4. Reliable and less weight over all.


----------



## GALLO 59

Wizzard said:


> So its a done deal to go with hydraulics? :thumbsup:
> It will all be worth it first time you hit the switches. Yeah that would be cool to see how you did your setup.
> 
> If I could afford to go to both LA Supershow and the one in Vegas I would, but this year I decided to go to Vegas.
> Its been 3 years since last time I was there, but I will stop by in LA on that trip and it would be cool to stop by and check out your 59 in person.


yea bro let me know when youre down here you can stop by anytime you like. and yea if youre going to make one trip, vegas is best. you can go to vegas super show then see the cars cruise the strip, then after youre in vegas so theres much more to do. im going to both, vegas is like 3 hours from me 

and on your 57, do you have your batteries mounted long ways or the usual way?


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## blue57

57's have small boot space homie have them mounted the normal way with pumps in the between...


----------



## GALLO 59

woke up hung over so started late. todays work

new brake and gas lines that need to go in










get the sending unit in










connect the fuel hose and ground wire










take the fuel gauge wire and set it thru the center gasket










itll hang out from under like this



















and it connects here










other end of ground wire










goes grounded here










hook them all up, thats it for the sending unit














































and with clamps clamp the gas hose from the sending unit to the gas line, hook it to the clamp on the body










gas line is run to the front



















now its run to the front and ready to be connected to the fuel pump. gas section of the car is done :thumbsup:














































need to find out where this bolts to to make it sturdy










this motherfucker came out the frame. never seen some around here before so im guessing it came along for the ride from arizona










doesnt seem like much, but it took a long ass time and was a hassle to run that gas line with the body on the frame. it wraps around the frame a bit when its run and its not that flexible. and i had to retap one of the holes on the sending unit bolts because it got gummed up with tank sealer and that shit dry is like jb weld. but now gas work on the car is done, tomorrow brake lines


----------



## westcoastlowrider

DAmm ray some helpful info your postin up. :thumbsup: whens the engine going in?


----------



## GALLO 59

gas line is in now, doing brakes tomorrow. motor is going in when david is ready to film me drop it in and turn it on for the first time, like in 2 weeks i think


----------



## dj kurse 1

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67impalaSS

i seen a few of those nasty looking things with a hundred legs around here before, they scare the crap out of you when you see them !!!


----------



## GALLO 59

O so u seen them? First time for me here only seen them in Mexico. Supposedly they're poisonous so look out


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

ok this track goes on the inside of the door, it guides the glass up and down. supposed to have felt stuff so it doesnt just grind on the metal



















so i just riveted some marine vinyl, worked fine




























vaccum the floors



















drop in carpet




























tuxedo loop (salt and pepper)



















few hours degreasing and cleaning off the gears, then getting the levers and mechanism in and you see why i dropped the carpet in























































tomorrow, im either going to finally finish installing the headliner, running the brake lines, or put these in



















saturday nite, goin out. tomorrow ill get more done


----------



## GALLO 59

reason i didnt get shit done yesterday was because it was a big waste of time, never said anything about seeing this bitch and she pops up at my house saying shes ready to go out right in the middle of me getting shit ready to work on my car. god damn thats motherfucken irritating cause its not the first time, thought id get out of it and said im busy and bitch starts whining wouldnt shut the fuck up. she thought id rather be sitting at a restaurant hearing about her fucken problems instead of work on my car, so i made the best of it and took her to see ted instead so i could have some silence. sometimes having company come around isnt a good thing, not when it cuts into your personal time doing something you like. trust me that bitch saw the last of me, dont try to force me to do anything thats when i snap back its in my nature. anyways thats why i didnt get shit done yesterday. back to work today tho


----------



## caddyking

Shoulda gave her the "Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a bitch" routine :run: :sprint:


----------



## fullsize67

GALLO 59 said:


> reason i didnt get shit done yesterday was because it was a big waste of time, never said anything about seeing this bitch and she pops up at my house saying shes ready to go out right in the middle of me getting shit ready to work on my car. god damn thats motherfucken irritating cause its not the first time, thought id get out of it and said im busy and bitch starts whining wouldnt shut the fuck up. she thought id rather be sitting at a restaurant hearing about her fucken problems instead of work on my car, so i made the best of it and took her to see ted instead so i could have some silence. sometimes having company come around isnt a good thing, not when it cuts into your personal time doing something you like. trust me that bitch saw the last of me, dont try to force me to do anything thats when i snap back its in my nature. anyways thats why i didnt get shit done yesterday. back to work today tho


Damn one more good reason to stick with hookers and strippers. They want to leave you as much as you dont want them to be there. haha


----------



## npazzin

not always easy havin to pick pussy or work on your ride! lol


----------



## GALLO 59

too damn hot to do much work today. heres some day pics of 59 with new glass














































update on my 59 motor, getting it ready to drop in














































ill have work done during the week, ill work on the car now before i go in to work so there will be progress not only on weekends


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Wizzard

GALLO 59 said:


> reason i didnt get shit done yesterday was because it was a big waste of time, never said anything about seeing this bitch and she pops up at my house saying shes ready to go out right in the middle of me getting shit ready to work on my car. god damn thats motherfucken irritating cause its not the first time, thought id get out of it and said im busy and bitch starts whining wouldnt shut the fuck up. she thought id rather be sitting at a restaurant hearing about her fucken problems instead of work on my car, so i made the best of it and took her to see ted instead so i could have some silence. sometimes having company come around isnt a good thing, not when it cuts into your personal time doing something you like. trust me that bitch saw the last of me, dont try to force me to do anything thats when i snap back its in my nature. anyways thats why i didnt get shit done yesterday. back to work today tho


Should have put the bitch to work on the car.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> too damn hot to do much work today. heres some day pics of 59 with new glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on my 59 motor, getting it ready to drop in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have work done during the week, ill work on the car now before i go in to work so there will be progress not only on weekends


you need shades to look at that engine :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

just a heads up that alternator bracket might not work since the water pump pulley don't line up with the alternator pulley. you might have to put a longer bolt an a spacer:dunno:


----------



## GALLO 59

Lower or upper alternator bracket? We haven't put a belt on it yet so we didn't see that yet


----------



## caddyking

No power steering? I got the same motor setup as u. I had to test fit a shit load of belts till i found the right one. The alternator didnt have alot of play. Pics are in my build up. I can get belt numbers too if u want


----------



## GALLO 59

caddyking said:


> No power steering? I got the same motor setup as u. I had to test fit a shit load of belts till i found the right one. The alternator didnt have alot of play. Pics are in my build up. I can get belt numbers too if u want


Yea no power steering. Funny thing is with manual steering, I can still then the wheel.standing still with a finger or two. Yea if u can shoot me one.of those numbers that would be cool, save me a lot of time thanks bro


----------



## npazzin

i meant upper


----------



## caddyking

Ill send them in a bit


----------



## caddyking

My belt is : Premium XL 25-7535. Hope this helps bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Looking good!


----------



## GALLO 59

caddyking said:


> My belt is : Premium XL 25-7535. Hope this helps bro


hell yea, thanks bro. now its narrowed down to the actual belt or the closest it would be. i was worried i was going to have to go back and fourth to auto zone trying different belts till i got the right one :thumbsup:

o and there was defenitely progress today, didnt finish but i plan to finish tomorrow and ill post pics


----------



## caddyking

Good luck bro. Waitin on pics:drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

Not done yet, didn't finish today  almost tho


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> Not done yet, didn't finish today  almost tho


:drama: :chuck: :run:


----------



## GALLO 59

Sneek peek


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## king debo

Do work!:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

That was a sneak peek. This cars come a long way. I remember when I first got it it was a total mess. For the first time Friday I was like oh shit, had to stop and look at it. When I got it painted, when I did the underbody, when I did the front end on the frame or any of that stuff, I just saw it like ok next thing and didn't look back just kept on going. This time it struck me and when the side panels and seat went in I was going to walk to the back to get the front seat when I looked overmy shoulder to make sure the door didn't close and was like "oh shit". Had to take a min, step back and actually sit down and say damn, look how far I've come, look what I made. It felt good. In a week the motor goes in, starts up and will come alive


----------



## GALLO 59

Went to celebrate today it felt so good seeing how far I've come, and on my own from home with the body and interior. Celebrated at sharkys in huntington beach with my homeboys. Barely getting in now at my homegirls apartment right off the beach so no driving home drunk. I'll post pics tomorrow of here and if I get back early enough, any work I do on the 59


----------



## 8t4mc

GALLO 59 said:


> Went to celebrate today it felt so good seeing how far I've come, and on my own from home with the body and interior. Celebrated at sharkys in huntington beach with my homeboys. Barely getting in now at my homegirls apartment right off the beach so no driving home drunk. I'll post pics tomorrow of here and if I get back early enough, any work I do on the 59


pics of the young lady your speaking of??


----------



## film_david

Can't wait for next week!


----------



## GALLO 59

Just woke up, alittle Hung over. Came out for some air, view from her porch how lucky is that, a block and a half from the beach down this road and 4 blocks to the right is the street where sharkys is. Time for a beer I need a pick me up. And yea David well do this


----------



## GALLO 59

Still here in Hunruting beach been drinking since early Im faded right now so still here no work dine today I'm partying it up


----------



## bigbuddha

whats up ray


----------



## caddyking

Ttt for the homie


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> Just woke up, alittle Hung over. Came out for some air, view from her porch how lucky is that, a block and a half from the beach down this road and 4 blocks to the right is the street where sharkys is. Time for a beer I need a pick me up. And yea David well do this


WEATHER IS A LITTLE COOLER OVER HERE ISN`T IT?


----------



## GALLO 59

MR.59 said:


> WEATHER IS A LITTLE COOLER OVER HERE ISN`T IT?


weather is awesome there, it was cool, not hot not cold but perfect. all while i called home in fontana and it was about 100 and humid everyone was dieing out there while i was chillin on the beach with my coronas  thats brookhurst st, right before it curves and ends up at the beach. all my friends were like man we got to move out here, but a condo off the beach is around 5500 a month, or close to 2 gs where the apartment was. nightlife is fun, area is beautiful, and weather is perfect. 

for those of you that thought i fell asleep on the car now since i been getting out, here you go













































































































and its STILL missing some more chrome thats going on tomorrow =) o yea and i got filmed some more

got this, do it once do it right. now itll steer and drive like a new car










and this to wrap up my brakes since the front is done










and to light up my car










throw them in glovebox for now till i get headliner in










and this for my door panels, and the mirrors



















few minuites ago



















put it away for the night, tomorrow ill get back to work


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> Just woke up, alittle Hung over. Came out for some air, view from her porch how lucky is that, a block and a half from the beach down this road and 4 blocks to the right is the street where sharkys is. Time for a beer I need a pick me up. And yea David well do this


i`m a little south of where this is,closer to the cliffs, about a 15 minute beach cruiser ride to the sand, out here when your closer to the water, you ride a restored old bike, to the sand


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, the apartments we were in had a bunch of bikes in the gated parking part at first when we first got there at night we joked around saying a bike dealer lived there when we parked. then the next morning we were like o thats why theres bikes everywhere, best way to get around in that area. classic bicycles and a shitload of classic cars on main st and along PCH. we noticed everyone there was very friendly, but i doubt anyone living there would be negative about anything =b youre lucky per


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> weather is awesome there, it was cool, not hot not cold but perfect. all while i called home in fontana and it was about 100 and humid everyone was dieing out there while i was chillin on the beach with my coronas  thats brookhurst st, right before it curves and ends up at the beach. all my friends were like man we got to move out here, but a condo off the beach is around 5500 a month, or close to 2 gs where the apartment was. nightlife is fun, area is beautiful, and weather is perfect.
> 
> for those of you that thought i fell asleep on the car now since i been getting out, here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its STILL missing some more chrome thats going on tomorrow =) o yea and i got filmed some more
> 
> got this, do it once do it right. now itll steer and drive like a new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this to wrap up my brakes since the front is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to light up my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throw them in glovebox for now till i get headliner in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this for my door panels, and the mirrors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few minuites ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put it away for the night, tomorrow ill get back to work


Dannnn ray looks like the engine itself cud win some awards


----------



## GALLO 59

its my intentions now, its going to atleast place. chroming it alll, wheel wells, radiator core support, hood hinges, hood latch, a arms, master cylinder, and ac cover


----------



## film_david

cant wait bro, thx for having me again yesterday!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!! LOOKING FIRME RAY... KEEP UP THE THE GOOD WORK


----------



## GALLO 59

spent yesterday fixing a leak it had, looks like its done but made me have to postpone more filming but it looks like we might be done =) also had time to swap out the old rear brakes. new cylinder, new springs, new shoes. now my brakes are done all around just have to line it all up and theyre done


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Post a video of the engine firing up Ray :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS

Nice build up!!!

What kinda engine do you have? (283,327)
And what are you using for transmission?


----------



## npazzin

who did you get all your brake parts from, local auto parts or did you order a kit from a catalog? ive been thinkin bout gettin the "hardware kit" from car an truck shop


----------



## westcoastlowrider

npazzin said:


> who did you get all your brake parts from, local auto parts or did you order a kit from a catalog? ive been thinkin bout gettin the "hardware kit" from car an truck shop


From the box it looks like Duralast brand which is sold at AutoZone a local auto parts store.


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys. Eric its a 1st gen 350 4 bolt main, and using a 350 tranny. The inside of it has comp cam tho and some other work done to it  

The brake shoes are from auto zone were like 20 bucks I think. The cylinders were 11 bucks each from auto zone too. The hardware kit was from car and truck shop like 7 bucks. Didnt need the brake tool kit to swap out just used pliers. Hardest parts were getting the hubs off, and getting the top.springs off but its possible. 

I work fridays now, was working yesterday at my boss's other place in colton and I love ity there so I work fridays now  but it won't slow my build, if anything itll speed it up.cause id take my time since I knew I had a lot of it. Today and tomorrow I'm swappingswapping out my body mounts and running some of my brake lines


----------



## GALLO 59

new brake lines ran, new cylinders, new shoes and new brake hoses. my brakes are all done just need to put in master cylinder and bleed it and its all done =D


----------



## sand1

lookin good ray put 2 triple 7s with 4 batts aircraft style nice and slow


----------



## GALLO 59

You're the 3rd guy to tell me that. I heard there's a guy on here that sells them ready to pop in. Are you still in contact with the original owner? Show them pictures


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Good job Ray you brought this 59 back from the dead, better than the day it was new :thumbsup:


----------



## MILGON

wow, this car has come together fast. looks good. keep up the good work


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. thanks milgon, im on going to be home for the next couple of days, you think that was fast, starting now watch this 

not much done today, started day late but swapped out the old studs and put new ones in



















to put new studs on, you bang the old ones out with a hammer it takes a couple of good hits but theyll pop out. take the new ones and put them on thru the back and get a lug nut thats open end and with an impact wrench or by hand tighten the lug nut till it pulls the new stud into place. thats it, really easy. more work tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59

see this nasty shit, its got to go




























nerve wracking work, i had the body off the frame a few inches to do this the whole time i was rushed to get it back down i was worried about the stress on the body. but now i got new body mounts all around

front by firewall




























rear under trunk




























ontop of the arches









































































feel better now, my car is riding on all new body mounts, it was sitting on this










tomorrow i work, but sat to next thursday im on it im going to put in some work


----------



## fullsize67

Looks real good bro. cant wait to see all the seats and interior in it. Have you decided on a set up yet?


----------



## film_david

great stuff Rey! how did u raise the body off the frame? I bet that was nerve wrecking


----------



## GALLO 59

Very nerve wracking, because the body natually flexes a bit when its off the frame. Not enough to buckle it tweak the body, but enough to crack the windshield. I loosened all the body bolts and with two jacks and a long 2x4 along the rockers I raised it 2 inches and popped them in as fast as I could


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so for future refrence do all body work,panel replacements floors etc while on the original frame?


----------



## GALLO 59

No not necessarily, cause a lot of work can be done on a rotisserie or body dolly. The twisting and tweaking is mostly on the pillars, which is why the glass can crack but its just minor flexing that once back on the frame or dolly goes back to normal. But just that little tiny bit is enough to crack the windshield and rear glass and you see a lot if frame off hardtops get pulled with no glass. The flexing is so little tho you don't need to weld.a brace on the doors like you do a convertible. Now.if you're going frame off on a car with rotted rockers or pillars then yes you need to fix it on the frame first or weld braces on the inside. But doing all that work can be done with the body off the frame just put the glass back in after. I suggest doing the floors with the body on the frame cause its just easier height wise since a lot dollies are made high. Remember when you're changing whole quarters or rockers, do one side at a time to have the other side still support it if its off the frame. Get what I'm saying? It's more of a cautious way to do it before you're stuck trying to.straighten and align the body. And.body won't flex enough to mess up any bodywork done.or filler off the frame, the.stress again is on the pillars or rockers if its a convertible then your doors won't close right


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OK I SEE WHAT YOU SAYING THANKS FOR THE HELPFULL WORDS


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, so as long as your rockers or pillars arent rotted out itll still hold the structrue of the body just fine. only problem like i said is that youd crack the glass with the little flexing but thats the worst that could happen is you crack your glass. ive seen some frame offs with glass still on it and didnt crack because the flexing is so small, but yes it is possible and has happened so its more of a precaution. 

yesterday i went out and thought ok what next. so i said fuck it, whole front end. i got the complete rebuild kit already so here i go

this shits got to go










ripped out steering linkages










old and new comparison









































































used this to get the arm from the steering box off










was hot, drank 2 of these since i started










big thing guys, always check your rag joints. heres the one off my 59










so i took it off to change it, and it fell apart on my hands as i bent it alittle. i didnt use pliers they came apart by hand. if this happens when youre driving youll lose control of your car



















back to the front end. castle nut off, hit it with hammer and it pops down










stripped clean, nothing left




























new ball joints, ive busted some driving, not fun. so all new ball joints




























fuck this shit










getting the old a arm bushings is a motherfucker, took me 2 hours to do it. you need to drill out the rubber, then pop out the outer housing with a ball joint press. then just go pay to get the new ones pressed, you can really mess up your a arms if you put them in crooked or try to bang them in and bend the ears. this saved me tearing the front end up, do yourself a favor and use this










tomorrow drop off the a arms to get the bushings pressed and pick them up, then put the front end back together. ill be done quick and the front end will be better than new


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

GALLO 59 said:


> No not necessarily, cause a lot of work can be done on a rotisserie or body dolly. The twisting and tweaking is mostly on the pillars, which is why the glass can crack but its just minor flexing that once back on the frame or dolly goes back to normal. But just that little tiny bit is enough to crack the windshield and rear glass and you see a lot if frame off hardtops get pulled with no glass. The flexing is so little tho you don't need to weld.a brace on the doors like you do a convertible. Now.if you're going frame off on a car with rotted rockers or pillars then yes you need to fix it on the frame first or weld braces on the inside. But doing all that work can be done with the body off the frame just put the glass back in after. I suggest doing the floors with the body on the frame cause its just easier height wise since a lot dollies are made high. Remember when you're changing whole quarters or rockers, do one side at a time to have the other side still support it if its off the frame. Get what I'm saying? It's more of a cautious way to do it before you're stuck trying to.straighten and align the body. And.body won't flex enough to mess up any bodywork done.or filler off the frame, the.stress again is on the pillars or rockers if its a convertible then your doors won't close right


 good to know:thumbsup: cuz thats what i was thinking the same thing here is a pic of my car


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea bro you're good as long as your pillars and rockers are good and along the edges of the roof by the rain gutters are good, u forgot about that too. The body is already built solid, at the factory they were lowered on the frame on straps ran across the inside of the roof but with no glass yet because of the little flexing it does so you can see they won't buckle or tweak on you. That's also why you can cut a hole in the middle of the roof for a sunroof yet don't have to reinforce the body, because again what's holding the structure is the pillars, roof edges and rockers. Obviously just don't drop the body off the harness or dolly on its ass end on the floor, then your quarters are fucked. You get what I'm saying

Stting at panda express waiting for the a arms I just dropped off to get the bushings pressed in. I hate that I couldn't do it myself especially since the total is 120 bucks for that fucken job but they have to be pressed on right and you need special tools to get the old ones off. It sucks when repair shops have u by the balls like that and you have no choice especially with they're fucken prices. I know I saved so far thousands doing a lot of work myself but sad for builders that don't have the tools or know how and have to pay to get work done so its harder, longer and costs more for them. I know what its like to want and not be able to get or get done and it sucks. But that's why I'm making thus build as informative and helpful as I can


----------



## npazzin

man for the bushing shit i woulda just did it myself an bout whatever tools i didn't have to do it, that being said its different with auto transmissions which is why i had mine done by a pro. the difference is huge, but every tool you get you never have to buy again. nice ride by the way!


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

I also remember on one of the topics on here that a guy had made something out of metal that goes into his vice to press bushings using the vice and a porter power


----------



## GALLO 59

shit i wish i saw that post earlier, i got them back already. had to stop here, i busted my finger really bad i thought i broke it but i didnt so ill wrap it up tomorrow. got this far


----------



## film_david

sorry to hear about your finger Rey, i hope all is well and you can still hustle it up


----------



## StreetFame

film_david said:


> sorry to hear about your finger Rey, i hope all is well and you can still hustle it up


:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HOPE IT WASENT TO BAD HOMIE:wave:


----------



## J B

Its coming together pretty good!


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea, thanks guys back on track today started in morning but its too dark to take pics so ill post in morning what I got done today. My middle finger bent back the wrong.way, thought I broke that bitch but it just got swollen and went numb. It's good tho.now I.was wrenching away today. Wasted alot of time today fucken retard at auto zone gives me a macpherson or whatever the fuck its called strut spring.compressor to pop the.springs back in, I told him.u sure it'll.work, its not a new car its a 59 with huge springs and 3 times he said yes. I take it home, spent an hour trying to use that shit ended up.going back and getting a coil spring compressor from manager. Even he was like who gave you that other one. I hate going to auto zone and getting helped from a guy that only knows hondas and has no clue what the fuck I'm talking about or a girl that's only going to call the manager and ask him what I want. I remember I took in the shocks off my 48 and all 3 of them were looking at it and me like.we were from the moon even the manager. But now I have everything I need, so putting it back together now  ill post live in morning, spending the whole day getting it hooked up to get filmed to start up


----------



## GALLO 59

after midnite, still putting in work. as you can see the wheels and front end are back on


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Best build on layitlow IMO that I've seen the owner do as much work as ray has done to this ride most guys buy a bucket and drop it off at a shop with a stack of cash to turn it into a show car and don't do a thing to the car themselves keep the updates coming homie and can't wait to see this 59 fire up for the first time in who knows how long. True meaning of BUILT NOT BOUGHT right here


----------



## MILGON

westcoastlowrider said:


> Best build on layitlow IMO that I've seen the owner do as much work as ray has done to this ride most guys buy a bucket and drop it off at a shop with a stack of cash to turn it into a show car and don't do a thing to the car themselves keep the updates coming homie and can't wait to see this 59 fire up for the first time in who knows how long. True meaning of BUILT NOT BOUGHT right here


Yea. what he said:thumbsup: 
how much money do think you have into your car already Ray? Just curious. Im sure you saved alot by doing the work yourslef.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, yea i pretty much changed and cleaned up every single nut, bolt, glass, wire and thread on this whole car. i did what the factory did except making the frame and body but i put it together. i spent the morning cleaning up the transmission we pulled out and wrapping up the brake lines, i get my master cylinder tomorrow. after i pop it in the motor and tranny go back in for good and we start her up :thumbsup: 

to be honest bro, alot. of the top of my head since may last year, counting what i paid for the car and transporting it here, about 22gs. i know i could have bought a nice running one for that, but it would still need things done it would still be a project not being fully restored . and the motor defenitely wouldnt look like mine or the bottom done up or stuff like the whole suspension and steering brand new and redone. stock ones completely and fully restored hit over 45gs atleast easy, double what im in so im not complaining. its because im restoring and replacing every single nut and bolt on it. when you piece it together like that its going to hit your wallet hard especially since i left no part of the car untouched. but i love this car, not saying that i have alot of money, but it never hurt me or thought twice to pay up here and there for the things i needed for it. it wasnt an option it was a necessity and i never regretted spending money every week on it and 59 parts arent cheap. i sacrificed other things gladly in my life to see this thing completed. pretty much what i sacrificed is part of my social life. ask my girl, shell tell you since shes been waiting for me to finish this. but social life as in before i got it i was going out and partying, alot! almost every week id go with my homeboys from huntington park and go to el rodeo or clubs in hollywood where a single bottle of gray goose to vip at the club was 400 bucks and wed get alteast 3 a night. trust me my money is better off now. but i do want to get it done to have time to live life again. i still try to go out, but not do it up like that. would you rather spend 400 on a bottle thats going to last you 20 min or get your bumpers chromed? but i did save thousands on labor since i did everything myself. i also appreciate my car more this way obviously, and i can be proud to say i built that car and made it, im proud of what i did not what i own :h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

thats another reason i made this as more of a how to. so some of you can do work on your rides on your own and even if its something small, youll feel good about putting in work and saying you worked on your ride too


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, yea i pretty much changed and cleaned up every single nut, bolt, glass, wire and thread on this whole car. i did what the factory did except making the frame and body but i put it together. i spent the morning cleaning up the transmission we pulled out and wrapping up the brake lines, i get my master cylinder tomorrow. after i pop it in the motor and tranny go back in for good and we start her up :thumbsup:
> 
> to be honest bro, alot. of the top of my head since may last year, counting what i paid for the car and transporting it here, about 22gs. i know i could have bought a nice running one for that, but it would still need things done it would still be a project not being fully restored . and the motor defenitely wouldnt look like mine or the bottom done up or stuff like the whole suspension and steering brand new and redone. stock ones completely and fully restored hit over 45gs atleast easy, double what im in so im not complaining. its because im restoring and replacing every single nut and bolt on it. when you piece it together like that its going to hit your wallet hard especially since i left no part of the car untouched. but i love this car, not saying that i have alot of money, but it never hurt me or thought twice to pay up here and there for the things i needed for it. it wasnt an option it was a necessity and i never regretted spending money every week on it and 59 parts arent cheap. i sacrificed other things gladly in my life to see this thing completed. pretty much what i sacrificed is part of my social life. ask my girl, shell tell you since shes been waiting for me to finish this. but social life as in before i got it i was going out and partying, alot! almost every week id go with my homeboys from huntington park and go to el rodeo or clubs in hollywood where a single bottle of gray goose to vip at the club was 400 bucks and wed get alteast 3 a night. trust me my money is better off now. but i do want to get it done to have time to live life again. i still try to go out, but not do it up like that. would you rather spend 400 on a bottle thats going to last you 20 min or get your bumpers chromed? but i did save thousands on labor since i did everything myself. i also appreciate my car more this way obviously, and i can be proud to say i built that car and made it, im proud of what i did not what i own :h5:


 well said :thumbsup:keep doing what you luv to do.Thats what makes lowriding a way of life!


----------



## MILGON

Thanks Ray for sharing with us your build and what it cost you so far(not including your labor). I think it gives people a look at what it takes to build a car. it also shows that though you do most of the work, it still cost money.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:nicoderm:ttt


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## GALLO 59

You're welcome, and thanks guys. Yea its what I'm in so far, but I don't want to make anyone think that that's how much you need to get a car done and get anyone's hopes down. There's things you don't need to do that I did that you'll be just fine without, like chroming the shit out of the engine or cleaning the undercarriage up. If your car is running, 3gs in paint and body, 1500 in full interior and 500 to rechrome your bumpers, 5gs total and you got a clean ride. Shit if your car is just running and on the road you're already doin it  just that 22gs is a lot these days and don't want any of you guys to think its what you have to put in and think you got a long way to go when its not. Also 59 parts arent cheap so thats also another thing. 

Sorry guys, no work this weekend on it till Monday. On my way to oceanside to the rockabilly weekender with my old car buddies. I'll take a lot of pics. Here's what I came home to after work, going in Monday. Yes more Chrome


----------



## GALLO 59

Clearer pic, its my brake master cylinder


----------



## drasticbean

just beautiful.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

you just love taking pictures with your parts huh lol :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Its cause I don't hide behind an avatar or screen name. A lot of guys on here talk shit and hide behind they're computer. With me if anyone wants to hate or doesn't like me, they'll find me at shows and ill gladly help them get the issue off theyre chest come see me I got something for you ill show what else I'm good at and what ky other hobby is  Another reason I never wear shades, I never hide my eyes, with me you can see me in the eye and know how I'm coming at you if you know what I mean. It's respect and pride thing. It's funny tho, you can be the coolest guy, you'll still have haters. But I been fighting and dealing with them since I was 12 so I know how to deal with them, turned it into another one of my hobbies and sport. Keeps me on my toes and know I still got it


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

dont trip homie :nicoderm: fuck what anyones got to say get yours! great fuckin built topic!


----------



## 1968fastbackimpala

nice work love the five nine impalas. can you give me pointers on interior work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

love the build!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

no i never trip, people dont bother me enough for me to be affected by anyone unless theyre right infront of me and are asking for it then i clock in, especially not on here thats for sure. in life you never allow anyone to have control of what makes you happy or have any influence on even just your mood. you make yourself happy and have control of it. some things you cant help, but what you can you make the best of it and keep smiling. i do admit watching people go at it on here is funny i fucken love it, i just wouldnt put myself in that position and make a fool of myself or give anyone the satisfacton of just upsetting me. this weekend was cool, was in oceanside at a car show and bonfire after midnite. then sat saw the fight at hooters in oceanside. well today i was home, what i got done was we pulled the motor again, going to sound stupid but we didnt put in the flywheel  since we had it out i wrapped up some of the brake lines, and swapped out the auto zone motor mounts for the polyurethane ones that last longer and are more dependable. dont know if you guys ever had or seen a busted oem or cheap motor mount but its not pretty. also swapped out the tranny mount, you can get the regular ones for that. i didnt put back in the shocks both front or back because im going to lift it. ill post pics tomorrow, cant find my camera. but for the next 3 days im going to be on this car, only take a break to sleep but i want this done already


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GALLO 59 said:


> Its cause I don't hide behind an avatar or screen name. A lot of guys on here talk shit and hide behind they're computer. With me if anyone wants to hate or doesn't like me, they'll find me at shows and ill gladly help them get the issue off theyre chest come see me I got something for you ill show what else I'm good at and what ky other hobby is  Another reason I never wear shades, I never hide my eyes, with me you can see me in the eye and know how I'm coming at you if you know what I mean. It's respect and pride thing. It's funny tho, you can be the coolest guy, you'll still have haters. But I been fighting and dealing with them since I was 12 so I know how to deal with them, turned it into another one of my hobbies and sport. Keeps me on my toes and know I still got it


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU THA MAN THEN HOMIE SEEMS LIKE YOU ON A GOOD PATH MY BOY!!


----------



## drty63

GALLO 59 said:


> one day ill have one, im going to take a break from building cars after this one for a bit this one really wore me down. but when i get back in ill look for a charger and build a muscle car. and thanks guys. im in the process of making a 3 part youtube video showing me do aluminum trim then stainess trim. its one thing to explain, another to show. getting this down you save hundreds and most of us can use that
> 
> im not exactly copying homeboy cause this color is an acutal factory color but this is exactly how its going to look in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could have done the body and painted myself, but honestly i wanted it done sooner so while it was getting all this i was able to do my trims, motor, and interior. built not bought, this what this car is and i did 70% of all the work on this car by the time its done. only thing i didnt do is the paint and body and internal motor. everything else is all me whether its done yet or not, stripping the body of rust and bondo, taking it apart for paint, full interior, rewiring, gas and brake lines, floor heat and sound isulation, underbody and frame treating, full interior trunk, trims, disc brake conversion, putting it back together after its painted, glass, all my work. some cars go from shop to shop to shop but only 3 groups of guys put theyre hands on this car, the martinez family where it was first and my motor is, the guy thats painting it, and me. if it wasnt for that i could have said i built this car but they really helped and i was more than happy and appreciate theyre needed help especially the motor so thanks guys


F*&in beautiful this car!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

drty63 said:


> F*&in beautiful this car!!!


i thought the same thing thats why i went with those colors instead of red. only thing is mine is going to have cruiser skirts not stock skirts. 

had fun this weekend, found a pic on my cell phone i guess i took while i was drunk on the beach, saw it today when i was going thru my phone. its moments like that that make me happy and i live for










went to truck and car shop today, pull up and the fucken place was closed. so i went a few min down the freeway to this place where they took care of me 










had a very nice display room, never been here before. sitting in the main showroom was a $100G + camaro




























what i like about this place, theres computers on the side where you can look up parts instead of just looking at catalogs










they had center columns on the wall



















i just needed a few things today, mainly the rag joint/steering coupler kit so i can steer my car. ended up getting a few things. yes more chrome





































ok with this, for some reason you can only find 65+ impala rag joints easy, 64 and back you wont. but what you can get is this universal rag joint repair kit. on the right is new kit, on left is my original rag joint with the rubber broken off. ill work on this today in a bit, ill show you guys how to fix your old rag joints, and kit is only 12 bucks


----------



## film_david

Yo Rey, when were u at classic industries today? I was there in the morning around 10 to return an old part and pick up a new one. looking forward to your rag joint repair lesson :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

yea i was, you were there? i was there around 2 when i saw truck and car shop was closed. wish i knew you were going, id had met up with you and take you to main st for a beer. its funny i talked to the guy about filming there and he was like defenitely, no problem. its a very nice place, you saw. theyre prices are alittle more, but the quality is better so you get what you pay for. theyre brand is that OER one, which is excellent. and the chrome finish on the dipsticks are excellent, and the fan is a nice brand one not one in a brown box with no brand. youve been there before? its my first time but ill be going back there for more stuff


----------



## film_david

yeah bro too bad, would have loved to grab a beer 

that was my first time there too. i have ordered a bunch from them before, but that was all thru phone or email from overseas. they shipping thru ups is fast. i got tons of parts sent to germany within 4 days!

they were def nice there. i could easily return an item that i had but didnt use for a lil over a month. i didnt ask about filming there, but thats good to know.  

and i just checked out the new catalog. looks like i should have gotten my eyebrows from here. anyway, ill be back there too. next time we should try to time it and go together. 





GALLO 59 said:


> yea i was, you were there? i was there around 2 when i saw truck and car shop was closed. wish i knew you were going, id had met up with you and take you to main st for a beer. its funny i talked to the guy about filming there and he was like defenitely, no problem. its a very nice place, you saw. theyre prices are alittle more, but the quality is better so you get what you pay for. theyre brand is that OER one, which is excellent. and the chrome finish on the dipsticks are excellent, and the fan is a nice brand one not one in a brown box with no brand. youve been there before? its my first time but ill be going back there for more stuff


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work, build info, dedication and thanks for the motivation! Keep pushing! :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Can't wait to see this 59 drive for the first time in who knows how many years goOd job bro


----------



## GALLO 59

yea david, im kinda sold now on classic industries. i might pay more now but yea the quality is better and ive always liked the OER brand they have. i saw theyre trims too, theyre show quality. i have theyre catalog now too, like the fact its color pages and alot of theyre mechanical parts are good brand performance not just oem. was a good thing they were closed and i had to stop in here instead. remember when they ran up on you david at the truck and car shop, man was he pissed :machinegun:he could have handled that alittle better. you should have filmed that. this was us ---> :inout:just glad we didnt get conrad in any trouble i was worried about that

and again thanks guys :thumbsup:

ok, now i really want my 59 on the road, so im not exactly cutting corners. just taking a small shortcut for now, yes these pieces i am going to chrome but for now this will do just to get it on the road. again cause of the motor, im still going to chrome these to make the motor stand out



















grinded down



















wheel wells too


















































































And im having trouble finding the sway bar bushings to wrap up the front, but here are pics of the front, completely new front end with polyurethane bushings on everything including a arms and new links and ball joints


----------



## GALLO 59

o and new polyurethane motor mounts. going stainless hard lines on motor so i cant have it busting and moving on me


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Ray are u gonna do partial reinforcements on the frame for when u juice it so ur frame don't crack even tho u prolly not gonna be hoppin the car or nada


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, stress points and belly. im looking for old school pumps, 777s


----------



## film_david

yeah I was def surprised how anal they are over at the truckandcar shop, but oh well.... hey just let me know next time u cruise down to Classic bro


----------



## GALLO 59

i might go sat or tomorrow early, i need to get the outside door handles and the headlight bezels, ill let you know. 

its really hard to find the right steering coupler/rag joint for 58 to 64 impala, only 65 66 comes up. but doesnt mean youre fucked. the 11 dollar universal kit will work and costs less than the $90+ ones you see on ebay that might or might not work since theyre listed as general gm not specifically impala. 

got it at classic industries, OER brand so its good










part number










first thing is break loose the braces from the studs. get some pliers and twist side to side





































now these will replace the studs on the main frame of the coupler joint










from back here, drill out right in the middle with a drill bit just a bit smaller than the replacement studs










when you get in a bit past half ways, use a hammer and hammer the other side and itll pop off



















these replace it










these are extra, since this is a universal kit it is used on other cars, just check yours before you take it apart to see if you use them










bolt it together and youre done. new rag joint/coupler. as good as new and you dont have to worry about it tearing or having and old ass one on it. 11 bucks for it. 























now if youre missing the whole rag joint or missing pieces of it and cant fix it, when i get mine next week ill show you how to put an aftermarket shaft and u joint link instead of this. im upgrading to that so i wont even use this but wanted to show how its done


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup: GREAT PROGRESS


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup: lookn good bro


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys. And I'm still loving every minuite of this.







Oil in my hair, rust in my eye, grease to my elbows and bleeding all over my shit I'm still putting in work with just a worklamp lighting me up. This is what makes me happy


----------



## GALLO 59

done for the night, cant use my right hand now. got this far, notice something different?














































its got oil, water and gas, you know what time it is right?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> done for the night, cant use my right hand now. got this far, notice something different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its got oil, water and gas, you know what time it is right?


Ahhhhhh shitttttt let's hear the beast fire up


----------



## GALLO 59

its got a performance cam in it so its going to sound bad ass, and open headers too daamnnn i cant wait :run:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

POst a video of the first start up homie :drama:


----------



## big C

GALLO 59 said:


> yea david, im kinda sold now on classic industries. i might pay more now but yea the quality is better and ive always liked the OER brand they have. i saw theyre trims too, theyre show quality. i have theyre catalog now too, like the fact its color pages and alot of theyre mechanical parts are good brand performance not just oem. was a good thing they were closed and i had to stop in here instead. remember when they ran up on you david at the truck and car shop, man was he pissed :machinegun:he could have handled that alittle better. you should have filmed that. this was us ---> :inout:just glad we didnt get conrad in any trouble i was worried about that
> 
> and again thanks guys :thumbsup:
> 
> ok, now i really want my 59 on the road, so im not exactly cutting corners. just taking a small shortcut for now, yes these pieces i am going to chrome but for now this will do just to get it on the road. again cause of the motor, im still going to chrome these to make the motor stand out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grinded down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheel wells too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im having trouble finding the sway bar bushings to wrap up the front, but here are pics of the front, completely new front end with polyurethane bushings on everything including a arms and new links and ball joints


Have you tried kanter auto for those sway bar bushings? They specalize in old car suspension


----------



## Mr Gee

Nice progress!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

Good info on the polishing, thanks. keep up the good work, car looking sick.



GALLO 59 said:


> and now filed flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3. Sanding. long process, start with 220 grit sandpaper to take off the deep scratches the file left, then 400 grit, then 600 grit, then 800 wet sand grit. each higher grit takes off the scratches the one before left. its baisic sanding and took long so i didnt take pics of the process but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the time youre done with the 800 grit, it should be smooth and scratch free. thats when you hit it with this. you dont have to rub hard, just as long as the polish turns black then wipe off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the time youre done polishing it should look bad ass like chrome, reflective like a mirror


----------



## GALLO 59

thats right, i forgot about kanter. they usually have what the shops out here dont thanks bro :thumbsup:

ok heres the deal, its ready to start but i guess the cam has to be "broken in", anyone ever heard of this or do this? we can start it, but we have to be sure itll stay on for 30 min to break the new cam in so im double checking everything to make sure it doesnt stall on me on first try to start it. also, david is going to film that first start up and itll be genuine, so no rush to start it so itll be a few days. meanwhile ill work on the front brake lines and hook up the driveline and tranny so when it starts and cam is broken in, ill go around the block in the car but for that ill need a few days of work on it. so david, no rush :no: 

and again thanks guys, no progress today my hand is still busted up and i cant move my right thumb without it opening up again and it looked like it needed a stitch or two but i dont have insurance so i have to let it heal on its own so so far so good. i was tightening up the radiator hose with a flathead when it slipped and my hand went straight into the new cooling fan. there was warnings all over the box about sharp blades, they werent bullshitting. i bled bad enought to leave a trail to my bathroom shit ran like a waterfall. so spent the day ordering parts on line since even just playing my xbox makes me bend it enough to make it start to open. what always worked for me is get some of the grease from under the car or oil pan and smear that shit on your cut. youll get alittle infection for a day or two while its healing but goes away quick, but will make you stop bleeding almost instantly so you can keep working. tomorrow i work, but made no plans for the weekend im going to work on this since its so close now. so sat and sunday ill post pics =)


----------



## GALLO 59

also anyone know where the exhaust pipes end? do they point down from under the body or do they come out under the bumper? the quarters go straight not curve up so im pretty sure they dont come out the back, if you drop the back theyll get pinched, but do they come out the sides or under the car, pics of other 59s dont really show how but as soon as it drives its going straight to the muffler shop and they dont know either they never did a 59


----------



## impalaserg

Yeah you got to break in the CAM. Just google it, you want to prime the oil pump before anything, start the motor, set the idle higher then normal and just let it run for 20 minutes or so, while checking for leaks and what not. Shut it off then start it again and dail in the timing and idle, then I would would change the oil and filter and then change the oil and filter again at about 500 miles or so.



GALLO 59 said:


> thats right, i forgot about kanter. they usually have what the shops out here dont thanks bro :thumbsup:
> 
> ok heres the deal, its ready to start but i guess the cam has to be "broken in", anyone ever heard of this or do this? we can start it, but we have to be sure itll stay on for 30 min to break the new cam in so im double checking everything to make sure it doesnt stall on me on first try to start it. also, david is going to film that first start up and itll be genuine, so no rush to start it so itll be a few days. meanwhile ill work on the front brake lines and hook up the driveline and tranny so when it starts and cam is broken in, ill go around the block in the car but for that ill need a few days of work on it. so david, no rush :no:
> 
> and again thanks guys, no progress today my hand is still busted up and i cant move my right thumb without it opening up again and it looked like it needed a stitch or two but i dont have insurance so i have to let it heal on its own so so far so good. i was tightening up the radiator hose with a flathead when it slipped and my hand went straight into the new cooling fan. there was warnings all over the box about sharp blades, they werent bullshitting. i bled bad enought to leave a trail to my bathroom shit ran like a waterfall. so spent the day ordering parts on line since even just playing my xbox makes me bend it enough to make it start to open. what always worked for me is get some of the grease from under the car or oil pan and smear that shit on your cut. youll get alittle infection for a day or two while its healing but goes away quick, but will make you stop bleeding almost instantly so you can keep working. tomorrow i work, but made no plans for the weekend im going to work on this since its so close now. so sat and sunday ill post pics =)


----------



## film_david

damn bro, didnt know it was that bad with your finger. hope it heels soon. same kinda stuff happened to my dad when we wanted to cut some carpet for my impala.... the carpet knife slipped thru his hand and cut his thumb. he was bleeding like crazy and def needed stitches.

anyway, I ma keep checking back... this is really exciting. cant wait to hear the first time and see it moving the first time 





GALLO 59 said:


> thats right, i forgot about kanter. they usually have what the shops out here dont thanks bro :thumbsup:
> 
> ok heres the deal, its ready to start but i guess the cam has to be "broken in", anyone ever heard of this or do this? we can start it, but we have to be sure itll stay on for 30 min to break the new cam in so im double checking everything to make sure it doesnt stall on me on first try to start it. also, david is going to film that first start up and itll be genuine, so no rush to start it so itll be a few days. meanwhile ill work on the front brake lines and hook up the driveline and tranny so when it starts and cam is broken in, ill go around the block in the car but for that ill need a few days of work on it. so david, no rush :no:
> 
> and again thanks guys, no progress today my hand is still busted up and i cant move my right thumb without it opening up again and it looked like it needed a stitch or two but i dont have insurance so i have to let it heal on its own so so far so good. i was tightening up the radiator hose with a flathead when it slipped and my hand went straight into the new cooling fan. there was warnings all over the box about sharp blades, they werent bullshitting. i bled bad enought to leave a trail to my bathroom shit ran like a waterfall. so spent the day ordering parts on line since even just playing my xbox makes me bend it enough to make it start to open. what always worked for me is get some of the grease from under the car or oil pan and smear that shit on your cut. youll get alittle infection for a day or two while its healing but goes away quick, but will make you stop bleeding almost instantly so you can keep working. tomorrow i work, but made no plans for the weekend im going to work on this since its so close now. so sat and sunday ill post pics =)


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin: ttmft


----------



## 1951-Fleetline

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, there is big progress but those pics and video will have to wait :thumbsup:

for now this is something i got out of the way today, replaced the filter and gasket on my tranny and bolted it to the crossmember









































































couldnt find degreaser so i cleaned the bolts and pan with this stuff




































































































next post will be more interesting trust me


----------



## dj kurse 1

hey gallo 59, on what page can I find the info you posted on polishing....thanks.
I look forward to every time you update your topic. Great pics and info.
Bad ass ranfla homie.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, the polishing part starts on page 9. im going to make a video this week that ill post about the polishing, its very easy even straightening trims. ill see if i can post that video tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59

was filmed earlier the other day so youll see the first time it actually comes alive on the documentary, it took us a bit of fine tuning to get it to start up the first time when it was being filmed but managed to get it for the documentary. this was last night when the other guys saw it come alive for the first time






shes alittle dirty right now, but shes ALIVE :run:


----------



## GALLO 59

o and that grinding noise after he accelerates is the torque converter that was catching on the flywheel a bit cause we havent bolted it together yet because we didnt want it catching in gear without any brakes. as soon as we bolt them together the noise is gone


----------



## GALLO 59

you can tell just by hearing it it has some work done to the inside, not your average 350 :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> was filmed earlier the other day so youll see the first time it actually comes alive on the documentary, it took us a bit of fine tuning to get it to start up the first time when it was being filmed but managed to get it for the documentary. this was last night when the other guys saw it come alive for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes alittle dirty right now, but shes ALIVE :run:



Firing it up for the 1st time is a great feeling..I can't wait to fire mine up man, Seeing this video got me stoked. Great build all the way, Cant wait to see the front clip back on, this is gonna be a Very nice 59'..I plan on buying a 59' vert here in the immediate future after I get a bigger place for all my toys..:thumbsup: Nothing like building your own ride by yourself, every nut & bolt..


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup:congrats , the best feeling ever when it comes to life ..


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, yes it is a great feeling. after years of it being neglected and left to rust away, it come alive again and given a second life, is back from the dead =)

well if you get that 59, you saw you can do most of the work on your own from home, the only help i had was with the engine my buddies herminio and jose martinez helped me out there you can see them in the video. im putting the front end on when i finally get the brakes on it. i ran all the lines and when i went to put in the brake booster, the brackets were too short it hit the steering column and the tranny shifter. when you buy a power brake booster be sure you get the correct bracket. all the kits you see on ebay says its for your year car but if you look have they all have the same small brackets. but once thats on the front end is going on :yes:

again thanks guys, its very exciting it runs now. time to get the chrome done on it


----------



## gabendacutlass

Sound great good job coming along very nice


----------



## Erik64SS

First time is always excited. You check everything and everthing, not ones, but twice or meaby more :biggrin:

Did you get goosebumps??

Congratz Reyes with this step along the way :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Damn i cant wait to see this beauty done and put togather, this whole thread has got me hella motivated to get my first build.


----------



## Caballo

Gallo, I read every page. Your documentation of your project ride over the many months has been inspirational to lots of us, including me. It's nice to see the good tips you discovered as you went along. I'm picking up a 1962 Impala convertible project in just a few days, and hope to follow in your footsteps. Thanks man.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Damm its ALIVEEEE now :run:

:thumbsup: coming along nice


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68




----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, i hope it inspires some of you. as you can see its not easy because its work, but not impossible to get alot of the work done on your own. im not a big shop, or shop at all. im a regular guy that works off his driveway and i never went to wyotech or uei i learned on my own. just when to take something apart, take pictures or remember how it came off and it goes back on the same way. the tools i used the most is a standard set of sockets and a wratchet, phillips and flathead screwdriver. you can tear down and build back up a whole car with just that and any tools youll need like pullers and coil spring compressors you can borrow from autozone. same way i did my 59 you can do the same for other years, alot of stuff on cars are general so you can do the work the same way. i just know how it is to want, but cant do or afford, and it dont feel good to just sit on the sidelines cause you cant progress. thats why im showing how to get down on your own. 

heres another video from that nite that shows it starts up on first hit, it dont stall

NMPsI_vJzDs


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## Erik64SS

You also have one shot by daylight? Now it's just hearing and less to see. Visual with that sweet horny noise is soo much better.
It's like sex....lights on or off........I prefer on :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks erik, yea it sounds good you defenitely have to hear it in person to appreciate the sound. it was turned on during the day the first time it started when it was filmed for the documentary. those videos are at night when my other friends saw it turn on. i know i waked up all my neighbors thats for sure. 

ok on this car i pretty much went all performance and better than factory specs and parts when it comes to drivetrain and mechanics because i want it to run and drive like a new car and be at its best without worrying about worn parts so it was all swapped out. so i had planned to switch out the steering shaft for a nice nickel plated DD shaft and universal u joints instead of the rubber rag joint just to top off the upgrades. well i just got off the phone with CPP and they said they dont recommend me switching it out because the point of the rubber is to dampen the road vibration, that if i switch out even tho i have new undercarriage and suspension even tho the ride might be smooth illl still feel the bumpy road on the steering wheel and its going to wear out the bearings in the steering column. but worst part is itll be an uncomfortable drive feeling it all throught the steering column and wheel that itll feel like im driving a skateboard. makes sence, i can see the rubber dampening some of the vibration and impact. but if they actually sell the shaft and u joints and they tell me no i wouldnt recommend installing, then ill take theyre word for it since they cared about telling me the truth instead of selling me theyre shit. so im keeping the rag joint, i wont be posting the upgrade but so you guys know as well. if anything just get the og shaft chromed


----------



## GALLO 59

so now i saved 180 bucks it would have costed me for the pair of u joints and the shaft, now ill go buy my pair of rear antennas or my ports and stars for my skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Makin fast progress homie can't wait to see this car with all the chrome put back on and make a first drive video


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, im rushing to get to that point, got this today so i can get going on getting the front end in










remember i said the brackets these boosters come with are too small, look at the new 59 impala ones compared to old ones. now itll clear the steering column and shifter



















got a question, see if anyone knows. the brackets came with rose end clevis joint instead of standard clevis joint. thats actually pretty cool because it rotates so seems like a better application




























heres next to an og style clevis that uses a rod and cotter pin to hold it to the brake pedal










lets say this thing is the brake pedal, this is what the original style would go on the brake pedal 










and this is the rose end, would have to be bolted to the side of it instead of around in on both sides like og clevis










have any of you used the rose end clevis to hook up the master cylinder to the brake pedal? seems cool but not as secure as the og style clevis. have any of you used the rose end one? if not would you trust it compared to og? :dunno:


----------



## GALLO 59

sorry its called a heim joint, rose joint is the name of it in the u.k.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Its lookin good, engine sounds super healthy, thanks for the visors again homie :thumbsup: cant wait till we see the first drive video :drama:


----------



## MILGON

i used the clevis, like the original. dont try and line it up with the original hole. where ever that clevis lines up with the pedal, drill your hole. if the rod you have is too short, move your pedal forward. hope this helps.


----------



## GALLO 59

MILGON said:


> i used the clevis, like the original. dont try and line it up with the original hole. where ever that clevis lines up with the pedal, drill your hole. if the rod you have is too short, move your pedal forward. hope this helps.


thanks bro, that was going to be my next question since im going to put it in today. the original hole makes the rod go at an angle a bit to the master cylinder and wasnt sure if that was ok. so it has to go straight in then now i know. my brake pedal has two holes, one lower but smaller. ill see right now if thats the one that will line up straight. 

and no problem westcoast, ill take care of the other little things it needs too


----------



## caddyking

Did you have any issue getting that alternator belt?


----------



## GALLO 59

caddyking said:


> Did you have any issue getting that alternator belt?


yea bro, i got it the first time i went for it. it was a 49 inch belt, the closest to yours that you gave me the part number so we got it yea

started my day tightening up the rag joint to the column since im not going u joints so now it steers










and popped this in, brackets were perfect




























ok so you see the brackets are longer










so it makes the distance from the actual booster to the brake pedal and the mounting holes farther










so the extended brackets SHOULD have come with a longer connecting push rod, but it didnt 










and theres no way thall work, its way too short, here it is with the clevis as far as it will extend out










that wont work, but this will










now its actually too long










so cut almost 2 inches off with a dremel










now because the brackets are at an angle up, means you have to use the lower hole thats already there










i had to hone it out alittle with the dremel and a sanding tip, but went in perfect










bend the cotter pin up, and its done. here it is put in and sitting










here it is pressed










now i have pedal pressure and that part of the brake unit installation is done. now just connect the lines to the proportioning valve and bleed it then adjust the rear brakes and the whole brake job is done completely with all new brakes, lines and master cylinder and booster like a new car. i went with the og clevis instead of the heim joint because i didnt like it that it bolts on to the side, just seemed unsafe and it threw out the way the rod lined up from straight in to off to the right a bit. and the og style one pushed in straight and was secure on both sides of the pedal not just on one side. tomorrow i plumb in the lines and start the bleeding process


----------



## Sangre Latina

checking out your thread, keep up the good work, like the details


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Yes details are great homie!! I'm taking notes!! Nice work on ur build.


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Looking good bro, haven't seen your thread lately, but I see tons of progress. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## fullsize67

Looks good bro, got a question tho, isnt that rod from your pedel to master cyl suppose to be smooth? looks like yours is threaded all the way. any worrys about that wearing on the diaphram seal and loosing break pedel pressure?


----------



## Vatolocos

Looks really good, do you ever look back and wish you would've powder coated the frame? You've got a lot of work into the car and it shows.


----------



## GALLO 59

fullsize67 said:


> Looks good bro, got a question tho, isnt that rod from your pedel to master cyl suppose to be smooth? looks like yours is threaded all the way. any worrys about that wearing on the diaphram seal and loosing break pedel pressure?


it is smooth on the part where it screws on to the stud where it mounts to the brake booster. when i press the pedal in all the way it still shows some of the smooth part so it wont do any damage. ill take pics and show you what i mean later. and yea eventually ill powdercoat the frame, that and more. over the years i plan to repaint it candy, do the whole bottom chrome like the motor, play around with the trunk, spokes on it, put patterns in the paint, i have alot of ideas with this car that i want to do to it and change over the years but im fine like this now tho i just want to get it on the road and enjoy it. this car will be finished as a street cruiser and im going to drive it everywhere, but im sure over the years ill keep upgrading and eventually will be a full show car that i wont be able to drive as much or just anywhere so im good like this for now =)


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> it is smooth on the part where it screws on to the stud where it mounts to the brake booster. when i press the pedal in all the way it still shows some of the smooth part so it wont do any damage. ill take pics and show you what i mean later. and yea eventually ill powdercoat the frame, that and more. over the years i plan to repaint it candy, do the whole bottom chrome like the motor, play around with the trunk, spokes on it, put patterns in the paint, i have alot of ideas with this car that i want to do to it and change over the years but im fine like this now tho i just want to get it on the road and enjoy it. this car will be finished as a street cruiser and im going to drive it everywhere, but im sure over the years ill keep upgrading and eventually will be a full show car that i wont be able to drive as much or just anywhere so im good like this for now =)



It's kinda like drinkin "once you pop, you can't stop!" It never ends, always new things to do.. That's good though right? :dunno:


----------



## Leanin Low

dam i just went through all 43 pages. cant believe it went by so quick. still cant wait how itl turn out. keep it up:thumbsup:
comming from lowriders scene in hawaii


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> It's kinda like drinkin "once you pop, you can't stop!" It never ends, always new things to do.. That's good though right? :dunno:


yea, its like that. alot of rides i seen looked finished to me but then they go redo something else on it. its a good thing tho if you have the means to do it, i always love to see things new and different and creative. if it makes you happy yea its a good thing :thumbsup: and thanks leanin low, it would have gone by alot quicker if it wasnt at the paint and body for 10 months. most of the work done has been since easter this year so yea its coming along steady. where i work now tho i been going in more than my last job, trust me im not complaining but not much progress especially this last week. thursday friday i worked, sat i went to my buddies bday party, sunday monday was hung over as shit i even missed the LA car show, and today i worked. so couldnt get anything done at all, by now i should have had the whole front end on and started putting on some of the trims but no, nothing. tomorrow is my day off and can work on the car since im feeling better, in the morning going to truck and car shop for some parts, then get home and finally wrap up the brake system and transmission. things that should have been done since last week :thumbsdown: i just feel bad im trying to fit filming in davids schedule and have stuff ready but i keep getting hung up on things, even tonite i thought i was off at 8, got off at midnite. tomorrow im focused to be ready tho. im bleeding the brakes tomorrow, whole system since it has new lines and cylinder so if any of you want to see how its done let me know and ill document it not just show finished pics. but you have to make sure you get all the air out


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

just got back from truck and car shop, got everything i needed to complete all the mechanical on the 59 =) after this goes in, just put the driveshaft in and you know what time it is :run:

got this










new visor brackets and coat hooks










new pedals










radiator core support bushings, it has rubber bushings like on the rag joint and the grease boot for the upper steering column that mine was ripped and leaking old ass grease










sway bar bushings finally










and my transmission cooling lines fit for 59 since 59 never came with transmissions with cooling lines










ok now i got these two, you need both to make your powerglide 2 speed column shift work with your new 350 transmission since it has different gears and shift different























































ill post sat or sunday how that goes in when i put it in, but you need it if you go from powerglide to 350 tranny. doesnt look like much, but still took a bite out of me, $315 for what you see. but worth every penny, i needed it to get me going and on the road :h5:










i work tomorrow and friday, saturday i might go to the beach so no work that day but back to it sunday, ill post pics then


----------



## GALLO 59

o and thanks to matt from truck and car shop for schooling me on tranny upgrades :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

turns out i might not need both kits for the tranny shifter, anyone do this before? i went outside and looks like i only need to use the lever not the kit. thats cool if so, i get 50 bucks back but not sure yet. anyone know and done this before?


----------



## MILGON

GALLO 59 said:


> turns out i might not need both kits for the tranny shifter, anyone do this before? i went outside and looks like i only need to use the lever not the kit. thats cool if so, i get 50 bucks back but not sure yet. anyone know and done this before?


yea, you don't need both. i used the kugel kit, it worked great for me.


----------



## GALLO 59

MILGON said:


> yea, you don't need both. i used the kugel kit, it worked great for me.


yea, i know now for sure i dont use both. either one or the other but not both. is the shifter lever that the kugel connects to on your column on the top by the firewall or on the bottom of the column?


----------



## GALLO 59

that kugel kit is bad ass tho, you can polish it to look like chrome its all stainless steel


----------



## MILGON

GALLO 59 said:


> yea, i know now for sure i dont use both. either one or the other but not both. is the shifter lever that the kugel connects to on your column on the top by the firewall or on the bottom of the column?


its about 2 or 3 inches from firewall. in other words, do not bend the rod. if it touches the firewall. use the other one. i have a tilt in my car, might be different for a stock column.


----------



## king debo

Are you polishing all of your stainless with white rouge?


----------



## Nenin64

bro this thing is coming out sweet...More power to you bro youve put in some serious work....


----------



## npazzin

i have the same column issue with my car, although its a 64. I am changing from a three speed on the column to a 350th, ive never done a conversion like this so i will be watchin to see how your intall goes!!! Nice car by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> i have the same column issue with my car, although its a 64. I am changing from a three speed on the column to a 350th, ive never done a conversion like this so i will be watchin to see how your intall goes!!! Nice car by the way :thumbsup:


thanks =) yea bro keep checking in this weekend, sunday nite the latest ill have it figured out and installed and working. its good i got both kits, i can play with both and see what works best. here they are in the catalog, i got both to make sure i had it down this weekend and take back one of them if i only used one. i got both because they both say theyre needed for converting 350 tranny



















but keep checking in this weekend for sure to see how it turns out, ill have it done for sure. this is one thing tho you do have to work on when putting in a 350 tranny and have original column shift designed for 2 speed power glide. but ill get this figured out by sunday the latest 

i have a homeboy 2 houses from me that has a 64 impala, ill crawl under his car too and post pics of the kits mocked up to see which will work best for 64 incase the shifter is different than 59. 

and yea white rouge if the piece doesnt have deep scratches you have to sand out. i used black, then brown, then green each color with theyre own polishing wheel but realized white will do the same job but you just have to hit it alittle longer on the polishing wheel as long as you dont have to sand out deep scratches. 

and again, thanks. im trying my best, showing too anyone can do it from home :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

sorry, dont know why that came out upside down


----------



## GALLO 59

didnt get too much done this weekend, alot of things came up but i got some things figured out about the tranny shifter issue

on this i got the upper steering link boot changed and repacked with new grease instead of that old ass grease it had since the 50s that stains your skin and looks like milk chocolate




























the homeboys stopped by to help me with that, jose and rusty helped me figure it out and had a hand in helping me with changing the boot










took me a while to get that shit off, couldnt figure out how it was done. turns out you take that bottom clip off and hold the bottom shaft part with pliers and just twist the housing like if you were unscrewing it and itll slide up. when it does you pull the lower shaft off and itll have two square pegs it rides along that pop right off and you can get the housing off and change the boot. to put back on its the same process in reverse. if any of you need pictures ill take it apart and show you just let me know. 

ok so far this is what i figured out. the kit you use is the kugel kit only, you dont need the bar one. here is what the link from the column looks like with the original shifter linkage bar










that wraps down to the tranny link










and is supposed to connect to this to change the gears










well the bar lever i posted pictures of will and wont work. from the column when you hit the park dial it stops so it wont go any farther. just like when you hit the last gear it stops too so it doesnt go farther either. on the outside it has two stops thats shaped like a C and the tab that comes out from the column to the bar has a tooth that rides on the inside of that C. so when its put in park the tooth hits the top part of the C, when its in the last gear the tooth hits the bottom of the C. well with the bar which i put on first to see if it works, it cant be adjusted the hole on the tab that connects to the tranny link is too far out. what that means is when its put on, the shifter will only do PARK REVERSE NEUTRAL then DRIVE. the bottom of the C i was talking about the tooth hits and stops it there, and wont shift into the 1 or 2 gears. yes it will work since it hits drive and you never really use 1 or 2. but i would rather know the shifter works the way its supposed to even tho i wont use those gears. now with the kugel kit, the link that connects the bar to the transmission lever IS adjustable. the closer you tighten the bar to the center of the link, the shorter the stroke when you change gears. the farther out you put it on that link, the longer the stroke when you change gears. so if you put it really close to the center of the link, all P R N D 1 2 gears will shift within an inch both inside that C and on your shifter dial on your column inside your car. if you put it out all the way on the end, itll do the P R N D 1 2 gears withinn 2 1/2 inches inside that C and on the shifter dial, so thats too much and wont work but adjusted to the inch will :thumbsup: if this is all confusing, tuesday ill post pictures that will be very easy to explain and youll understand exactly what i mean. i have to go back to truck and car shop tuesday since theyre closed mondays to take the bar and the kugel kit i got and exchange it for the same kugel kit but the LONG bar. the one i have the bar is 3 inches too short. but once i get it it goes in in under 30 min and its ready to go. but with it ill post pictures of every single step of the installation and adjusting and what im talking about the C and the tooth. so tuesday this will all be done finally and its ready to go. tomorrow i bleed the brakes and finish that off.


----------



## GALLO 59

ay rusty, heres the link

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm


----------



## Erik64SS

Looking good homie....keep up da good work :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


> ay rusty, heres the link
> 
> http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser03.htm


:thumbsup: THAT IS GOING TO BE A FIRME VIDEO!!! THANKS RAY...


----------



## GALLO 59

did just a few small things today, had to go buy more parts and fittings for things going in the car. didnt have time to bleed the brakes like i wanted to but tomorrow finally ill do it. 




























got pedals now




























cleaned up my battery tray




























grinded





































tomorrow primer then spray it black to match the core support. im only painting them for now, eventually ill chrome them soon i just want to get it on the road

some of you might be thinking of replacing your brake lines, especially if theyre reall old or worse if theyre leaking. the brake system is the last thing you want to go out on you or cut corners on. most kits you buy unless theyre pre bent come with extra lines and longer than theyre supposed to be. thats because its better to be longer and cut them than too short. if theyr really long like how my back brake lines were where i had to loop them around the differential to pick up the slack 



















had to loop it around the back and to the front just to take the slack off. would have worked but looked ugly so today i decided to cut and flare the lines. this is how its done

go to auto zone and borrow this thing, its 30 bucks



















it double flares these size lines



















i need to cut right here where my finger is so it goes straight into the link










you get this thing, it cuts lines really good










you unscrew it to open it, put the line in and screw it down as tight as you can. it has two rollers on the bottom and a pizza cutter looking thing on the top and the line will crade between the three










when its tightened, you spin it by hand around the line. itll get really loose after about 3 turns then you tighten it some more and spin it a few times again till it gets loose again and tighten it again and spin it. you can see it cut a line as you turn it










after about 3 times you do it itll just fall off


----------



## GALLO 59

now you see its the length its supposed to be










the piece i cut off, this is how the double flare is supposed to be










now you put the screw part in the line threads toward the cut end. if you dont youll have to cut it again to put it on to screw it to the link










now you take this thing and put the line you have to its size hole and tighten the butterfly screws till its nice and tight










you have to leave about 1/4 of an inch at the most coming out the top










you take the size adapter and you put it in the hole and then put the small vice thing on the flare bar




























tighten it pretty tight, the adapter is supposed to make the top of the line bubble out like this 










when it gets hard it bottomed out so take it off and the top of the line will be bubbled out



















then you take the same vice thing and without the adapter you screw it down again so the point flattens out the bubble making the flare














































take the flaring bar off and this is what itll look like. ugly cause of the teeth on the flaring bar that holds it in place but double flared. doesnt matter, the screw covers that part










now just bend and line it up how you want the line and bolt it in the link and youre done. line is perfect length




























thats how you cut and flare brake lines


----------



## GALLO 59

was done early with that, so i popped in my transmission cooling lines










theyre pre bent so self explanitory which goes where



















wraps under the tranny along the side and between the oil pan and frame crossmemeber



















right up to the transmission cooling line ports










next, put in my driveshaft. i had mine redone and made it telescoping and new carrier bearing so its ready to go it just needed the transmission yoke end to have the u joint put in










take the caps off two opposite ends and slide it inside the holes on one side of the driveshaft










be careful with the caps they have little roller bearings that if one falls out you can just pop back in but if it falls out when youre hammering in the caps youre fucked










came in was tired so im going to sleep. 2am is now my last call for working on my car ill just be up earlier now to work on it, no more 4am work under a dim shop light. tomorrow i wrap up and connect my driveshaft and put gear oil in the rear end and bleed and adjust my rear brakes and put in the kugel transmission link im going to go get in the morning from truck and car shop. brakes, check. tranny and driveline, check. starts up, check. you know what time it is :run: will be ready for thurdsay to get filmed drive off for the first time in years :cheesy:


----------



## jbrazy

One of the best detailed builds I have ever seen on LIL. Very impressive all the work you have done on your own, and the fact that you were willing to post all the details for us to learn from. Thanks Ray and the car looks great bro.


----------



## JOHNER

Congrats!!! great build thread...


----------



## J B

Glad we were able to give you a hand on your ride, looking good! Pick me up once it's rolling.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, i try to show as much as i can so others can do it themselves. sometimes i cant take as many detailed pictures of what im doing because im either cramped tight under the car or im too greasy to use my camera or need both hands to do what im doing but i try to explain as good as i can. getting alot done tho, its getting there =)

put in the battery tray i cleaned up. painted for now, will chrome later. 





































put in the radiator core support bushings. the complete bolt kit and even the body mount kit i bought didnt come with any rubber bushings i thought it needed so i got this kit and put it in










old ones i mikey moused up



















replaced




























my brakes now. when you put in the master cylinder for the first time, you have to "bench bleed" it. that means you put it on a vice and put fluid in it and put bleeding hoses in it. you put the two adapters in the holes on the bottom, put the hoses on them and with the clip it comes with you run the hoses back in the bowls














































i have a vice, but didnt feel like running way back there so i bench bled it right there where i took that last picture. what you do is fill it with fluid and you take a rod or screwdriver and pump the cylinder all the way in to get the fluid flowing thru the internals of the master cylinder. you keep pumping till no more big bubbles come out and flows clean. youll see it in the hoses when the bubbles stop but remember to keep the hoses inside the bowls and not let them come out and suck up any air. you cant tell it was too high but im pushing the cylinder in with a screwdriver






well its bled, here it is all completely hooked up and ran and everything tightened. tomorrow ill bleed it and thats easy just takes a bit of time but my brakes will be 100% done all the way around and dont have to mess with that anymore. theres no manual for how brake lines go since 59 never had disc brakes, so you pretty much form them yourself. the lines that drop from the master cylinder you have to bend and make a circle. its so they dont snap if theres vibration if you shot it straight down and is better for the pedal pressure. 




























this is the kit i bought, its good because its very easy to bend. comes straight but you bend it easy by hand

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-me...1959|Model:Impala&hash=item5895af3477&vxp=mtr

its very easy to bend by hand like they say and it look good. see just by hand i made some tiddys










tomorrow i finally get the shifter issue fixed and drop the driveshaft in


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Damm Ray its all coming together now :thumbsup: hit me up when your ready to get everything chromed so i can let my chrome guy know


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

gallo what is the wire for on top of the porpoising valve?


----------



## 67impalaSS

Pressure differential switch to light the brake warning lamp on the dash in case you loose pressure


----------



## ol e

keep up the good work homeboy. hope to see the ride in vegas.


----------



## GALLO 59

BOSS HOGIN said:


> gallo what is the wire for on top of the porpoising valve?


67impalaSS got it, its like a pressure sensor, lights up the light that says brakes like on new cars if the pressure drops low. alot of old cars dont have the brake light but you dont really need it, youll feel the pressure drop in the pedal when you press if it ever does drop itll feel different, youll notice it. i dont think my dash has that im not sure. but its just to light up your brakes light on your dash.


----------



## GALLO 59

westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm Ray its all coming together now :thumbsup: hit me up when your ready to get everything chromed so i can let my chrome guy know


its getting there, alot of progress and fast these last couple of days :sprint:


----------



## GALLO 59

just got back from truck and car shop, changin now to jump out there and hook up the new shifter lever i got and finally solve the tranny/shifter lever problem. ill post plenty of pics so you can see how its installed tonite










and i can never walk in there with just one thing in mind, so i bought some goodies










flywheel cover










air cleaner










my door handles










rear view mirror










adaptors for the tranny cooling lines. ill post pics so you can see what i mean










brake line clips i needed










air breather for the rear differential










and the clips that will hold the back end of the driveshaft to the differential



















back to work. will post pics around 9pm tonite


----------



## ART LOKS

awesome build bro,,,just went tru every page,,,,and dammit to hell if this isnt a dope ass build bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO MUCH INFO,,,, THIS CAR IS GONNA COMMAND RESPECT JUST CAUSE OF THE LOVE U HAVE GIVIN HER!!!!

TTT!!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, im trying my best. yea alot of info, the point of that is so you can be like if that guy can do it, i can do it. im not a shop, im just a guy with a compressor, sewing machine, grinder, floor jack, wratchet and wrench set doing it off my driveway. about 80% of the work done so far i just used a standard wratchet and wrench set, phillips and flathead set. a dremel comes in handy to cut things here and there. again thanks for the compliment bro

here we go. i got those fittings for the transmission cooling lines. if you have an aftermarket aluminum radiator, the lines are female connection port, means you need to screw in the line coming in. well the lines were also female connection, so i needed a double male fitting to connect them





































cooling lines are all ran and connected. thats all done. 

FIGURED OUT THE SHIFTING ISSUE :facepalm:

you use the kugel kit only! spend the extra 20 bucks and save yourself the headache. this is a must when you go from the powerglide transmission and original shifter to 350 or 400 transmission with original shifter. and the one you need for all impalas is the LONG bar










yes it is too long, i had to cut off about 3 inches on each side to make it work. the measurement from pivot to pivot is 19 inches, the short kit is too short, the long kit is too long but not if you cut 3 inches off each end of the long kit. 

now here it is, its adjustable so once you get the pivots to the lenght theyre supposed to be for your car (for 59 is 19 inches, other years may be different. just put the shifter to park and the tranny setting to park and measure the distance from about an inch to the left of the tranny link bolt to the center of the shifter lever on the column). the closer you bolt the bar to the center of the lever, the shorter the distance between the gears when you shift










here it is up in park










here it is down in second gear










up in park



















down in second gear



















its better if you see it. if i sound funny its cause im cramped under my car while trying to sqeeze in more room to film it






shifting problem solved, thats how its fixed. now going back out to finish bleeding the brakes


----------



## ART LOKS

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro, im trying my best. yea alot of info, the point of that is so you can be like if that guy can do it, i can do it. im not a shop, im just a guy with a compressor, sewing machine, grinder, floor jack, wratchet and wrench set doing it off my driveway. about 80% of the work done so far i just used a standard wratchet and wrench set, phillips and flathead set. a dremel comes in handy to cut things here and there. again thanks for the compliment bro
> 
> here we go. i got those fittings for the transmission cooling lines. if you have an aftermarket aluminum radiator, the lines are female connection port, means you need to screw in the line coming in. well the lines were also female connection, so i needed a double male fitting to connect them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooling lines are all ran and connected. thats all done.
> 
> FIGURED OUT THE SHIFTING ISSUE :facepalm:
> 
> you use the kugel kit only! spend the extra 20 bucks and save yourself the headache. this is a must when you go from the powerglide transmission and original shifter to 350 or 400 transmission with original shifter. and the one you need for all impalas is the LONG bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is too long, i had to cut off about 3 inches on each side to make it work. the measurement from pivot to pivot is 19 inches, the short kit is too short, the long kit is too long but not if you cut 3 inches off each end of the long kit.
> 
> now here it is, its adjustable so once you get the pivots to the lenght theyre supposed to be for your car (for 59 is 19 inches, other years may be different. just put the shifter to park and the tranny setting to park and measure the distance from about an inch to the left of the tranny link bolt to the center of the shifter lever on the column). the closer you bolt the bar to the center of the lever, the shorter the distance between the gears when you shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is up in park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is down in second gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up in park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down in second gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its better if you see it. if i sound funny its cause im cramped under my car while trying to sqeeze in more room to film it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shifting problem solved, thats how its fixed. now going back out to finish bleeding the brakes


thiis is really good info right here... i seen dudes do some work and then not be able to figure out why it wont shift right,,,, simple fix..... one time my mom had a 82 cutlass and she got stranded on the freeway..... at the time no tools,,, just a hanger.... somehow the shifter bolt came off when she put in park,,, when she went to restart it just slid back and fourth(shifter) good thing she had that hanger.... got it home and fixt it right..
:cheesy:
this will be a daily thread read for me bro!!!!:thumbsup:

ttt


----------



## ART LOKS

oh ya this is why i came here to post this pic..
this is nice but i really cant wait to see urz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin

man, that video of the shifter linkage helped me a lot!! i bought a kit just like that one from CPP, an they all look like the same parts just a diff brand, hopefully puttin it in my 64 will be the same as yours!!! just thought id say thanks, an NICE FUCKIN CAR MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks art loks, hope my 59 looks as good as that one when its done 

and yea npazzin all the links are pretty much the same if theyre the adjustable ones. fuck that bar one you cant adjust it and if you put it on youll only get P R N D no 1 and 2. itll go in the same way, adjust the same way. let me know if you get stuck somewhere, ill message you my # and walk you thru it

nothing done today, was online all day looking up and pricing different setups and prices for my lifts. checked out airbags and hydraulics and got some good quotes for both. i want this lifted next since motor and mechanicals are pretty much all done. all thats left seriously is me to bolt in the driveshaft and wire the gauges and all the mechanical work is all done. all thats left after that is put in the interior which is already done and i can do in an hour, put the front end back on thats a days work, and trims back on which i do in a day. then i can step back and say its done im sooo close. but im ready to lift thats for sure. the last thing thats going on it and is my unicorn for this car is the bumper kit. i know its not hard to find, but is 3gs for a repop which im fine with. i love this car and showing it alot of love, but dont think im putting in trailmasters. its not the money, ive spent around 24gs on this car so far even tho it doesnt look like it but piecing a car together bolt for bolt with everything new adds up so an extra 2500 from my guy i was getting my 48 accessories in the east coast for a pair isnt a big deal, just dont need them that bad ill be fine without them. i want this done cause i got my eye on my next project 

tomorrow i work, so no progress. saturday im going to be at route 66 in san bernardino but back to work on it sunday i plan to pop in the driveshaft and start to put the front end together so check in sunday nite. ill post pics of route 66 saturday


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Damm Ray its almost finished, much props to the homie puttin in all this work to BUILD this ride, back from the dead, and definitely go with hydros instead of airbags IMO, everyone i know who got airbags have later regretted it and got hydros after. :h5:


----------



## Erik64SS

westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm Ray its almost finished, much props to the homie puttin in all this work to BUILD this ride, back from the dead, and definitely go with hydros instead of airbags IMO, everyone i know who got airbags have later regretted it and got hydros after. :h5:



Why is that? I hear people say they prefer bags over hydro's cause of the maintenance that hydro's have allot


----------



## Erik64SS

Yo Ray....make a DVD video...'' How 2 restore ur Impala in the driveway '' with just a compressor, a screwdriver and a welding machine. :lol:

With all that explaining and telling....people get more and more enthousiastic to start or buy there project and follow ur footsteps.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks westcoast. yea almost done, not alot left to do mostly putting together now which if i hit it hard will take me less than an week  and im unsure about the airbags or hydros more because i want to have the most of my trunk available, thats the only reason im not sure which to go. and thanks erik, yea i should huh  erik did you find any cruiser skirts from homeboy?


----------



## BIG E 602

i agree with westcoast, i make tons of $ from puttin in bag setups, then they get clowned by someone with hydros, then they come back & we take the bags out & put in hydros! go for hydros! much props car looks great!


----------



## Erik64SS

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks westcoast. yea almost done, not alot left to do mostly putting together now which if i hit it hard will take me less than an week  and im unsure about the airbags or hydros more because i want to have the most of my trunk available, thats the only reason im not sure which to go. and thanks erik, yea i should huh  erik did you find any cruiser skirts from homeboy?


Just got some info first..like U did. I know what I need...but in time. Thanks for the link though. Got my 59 whole rear end inn.

Also did a offer on the black 348...no low ballin...but the owner
refused


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Now this is a build thread ! lots of great info ,real lowrider right here .:thumbsup: Im not sure if i missed it but where did u pick of the tranny shifter linkage ray?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Now this is a build thread ! lots of great info ,real lowrider right here .:thumbsup: Im not sure if i missed it but where did u pick of the tranny shifter linkage ray?


 never mind just found it and I bought the kit with the long rod


----------



## GALLO 59

cool mike. yea make sure you get the long rod. youre going to have to trim it like i did because the short rod is too short and the long rod is too long, and the pivot ends arent open end so it will have to be cut on both ends. just put it on the tranny and shifter both on park or 2nd gear the last gear and put the lever on the tranny. measure from the inside closest end of the lever where it adjusts and measure the length from that to the middle of the hole on the lever on the column. for example, mine was 19 inches, so i found the center of the bar and measured 9 1/2 inches out towards each end of the center and marked it, making the marks an exact 19 inches apart. after that its a process. cut there and put the pivot ends on. the pivot points are going to be still about an half an inch. this is the process, take the ends off and with a hacksaw or dremel, cut off on each end 1/4 inch, and put the ends back on and measure. keep doing it till when you put the ends on that the pivot points on the ends are exactly the distance you measured for your car, again mine was 19, yours might be more or less. you should only have to do this once, maybe twice. if you go about 1/4 too far, dont worry it adjusts out from that point but still dont try to go to far. also when you cut, have a nut screwed in, so when you cut you unscrew it out and chase the thread if the saw or demel kinked it and itll be easy to put the end on it. if this is confusing let me know ill explain it with pictures or drawings

and yea erik, i saw they put the 59 on ebay so im sure thats why he didnt take your offer. back to work now, late but time to get on it


----------



## GALLO 59

not too much work done today, just put in my spark plug wire holders and my transmission dipstick. thats one of the reasons i wanted to have most of the work done by now, its football season and sundays are now for drinking beer and watching the game at the bar or home. 

yesterday went to route 66, was cool. only took a few pictures




























i swear, my 65 will hit this high one day. this one was bad























































tomorrow back to work, see what i can get done :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

today

had to get help with the driveshaft from my homie herminio, i ended up hammering in the caps on the u joints with the pins falling out while i was doing it. i even told you guys to be careful with that and it happened to me, so i had to have them busted back out and put a new one in. the hole process i ended up putting in dings on the yoke. if its the part that the tranny oil seal rides on then youre going to leak so to fix that you get some of this or jb weld










smooth it out and let it get hard after 5 min and file smooth










steel strong, like nothing every happened










prepping do drop in














































rear end extended out










and put in










and installed. its really easy just u joint clips and bolt it in




























center bearing installed




























and tranny end put in




























thats all it is to installing a driveshaft. slip in in the hole if you have an x frame, slip the yoke end on the tranny tail, bolt down the center bearing, and bolt the rear of the driveshaft u joint to the differential with u joint clips. you might have to jack up the car from the differential to be able to spin the tires and rotate the u joint seat on the differental to line it up. thats it, all needed to install the driveshaft. then you drain the differential by taking out the lower bolt on the case










put it back in and take the side bolt out and fill with gear oil till it leaks out the side hole










thats it for today. not much because that cut 2 liter bottle i used to drain the old gear oil i knocked when i was tightening the differential bolt and it got on the right side of my face and in my eye and ear. fucken burns and is red but im not seeing blurry out of it anymore but im pretty sure its going to get infected, i can feel it irritated still and i feel like im getting a cold cause of it since your nose and eyes are connected so irritation travels from one to another :angry: im still going to work on the car tomorrow, but not getting under the car


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GALLO 59 said:


> not too much work done today, just put in my spark plug wire holders and my transmission dipstick. thats one of the reasons i wanted to have most of the work done by now, its football season and sundays are now for drinking beer and watching the game at the bar or home.
> 
> yesterday went to route 66, was cool. only took a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear, my 65 will hit this high one day. this one was bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow back to work, see what i can get done :thumbsup:


that 59 is hard:wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GALLO 59 said:


> cool mike. yea make sure you get the long rod. youre going to have to trim it like i did because the short rod is too short and the long rod is too long, and the pivot ends arent open end so it will have to be cut on both ends. just put it on the tranny and shifter both on park or 2nd gear the last gear and put the lever on the tranny. measure from the inside closest end of the lever where it adjusts and measure the length from that to the middle of the hole on the lever on the column. for example, mine was 19 inches, so i found the center of the bar and measured 9 1/2 inches out towards each end of the center and marked it, making the marks an exact 19 inches apart. after that its a process. cut there and put the pivot ends on. the pivot points are going to be still about an half an inch. this is the process, take the ends off and with a hacksaw or dremel, cut off on each end 1/4 inch, and put the ends back on and measure. keep doing it till when you put the ends on that the pivot points on the ends are exactly the distance you measured for your car, again mine was 19, yours might be more or less. you should only have to do this once, maybe twice. if you go about 1/4 too far, dont worry it adjusts out from that point but still dont try to go to far. also when you cut, have a nut screwed in, so when you cut you unscrew it out and chase the thread if the saw or demel kinked it and itll be easy to put the end on it. if this is confusing let me know ill explain it with pictures or drawings
> 
> and yea erik, i saw they put the 59 on ebay so im sure thats why he didnt take your offer. back to work now, late but time to get on it


Thanks for taking the time out to reply ray . I bought the kit from Kugel's website and hopefully It will come with instructions just as it gave on their webpage. If not I know who to contactuffin:. keep up the good work that 9's almost out there:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> today
> 
> had to get help with the driveshaft from my homie herminio, i ended up hammering in the caps on the u joints with the pins falling out while i was doing it. i even told you guys to be careful with that and it happened to me, so i had to have them busted back out and put a new one in. the hole process i ended up putting in dings on the yoke. if its the part that the tranny oil seal rides on then youre going to leak so to fix that you get some of this or jb weld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smooth it out and let it get hard after 5 min and file smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel strong, like nothing every happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prepping do drop in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear end extended out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and installed. its really easy just u joint clips and bolt it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> center bearing installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tranny end put in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all it is to installing a driveshaft. slip in in the hole if you have an x frame, slip the yoke end on the tranny tail, bolt down the center bearing, and bolt the rear of the driveshaft u joint to the differential with u joint clips. you might have to jack up the car from the differential to be able to spin the tires and rotate the u joint seat on the differental to line it up. thats it, all needed to install the driveshaft. then you drain the differential by taking out the lower bolt on the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put it back in and take the side bolt out and fill with gear oil till it leaks out the side hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for today. not much because that cut 2 liter bottle i used to drain the old gear oil i knocked when i was tightening the differential bolt and it got on the right side of my face and in my eye and ear. fucken burns and is red but im not seeing blurry out of it anymore but im pretty sure its going to get infected, i can feel it irritated still and i feel like im getting a cold cause of it since your nose and eyes are connected so irritation travels from one to another :angry: im still going to work on the car tomorrow, but not getting under the car


Damm ray your makin good progrees, if you need an extra hand w/anything let me know bro :thumbsup: keep pushin the light at the end of the tunnel is really close.


----------



## GALLO 59

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Thanks for taking the time out to reply ray . I bought the kit from Kugel's website and hopefully It will come with instructions just as it gave on their webpage. If not I know who to contactuffin:. keep up the good work that 9's almost out there:thumbsup:


no problem. and yea its almost out there


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, yes very VERY close. got more done today

i bled my brakes today finally. used that one man bleeder kit. the way it works is you take the cap off your master cylinder. you tighten up all the bleeders on the wheels and you go to the back passenger side wheel and put the hose on the bleeder screw and connect it to the bleeder bottle. it has a magnet so you stick it anywhere higher than the bleeder screw. you loosen the bleeder screw one turn and get inside and pump away at the brake pedal. after every 5 pumps, check the fluid in the master cylinder so it doesnt go low and suck in air, and check on the bottle. when you see the bottle get about 1/4 fluid in it, pump it 5 more times. the clear hose should be solid fluid in it, no bubbles. after that tighten the bleeder screw and go to the next rear wheel and do the same process. then the passenger front wheel then the driver side front wheel. always make sure you have fluid in the master cylinder. thats it, and your brakes are bled like mine :thumbsup:

took me 30 min to bleed the whole car with that bottle, and did it on my own so it really is a one man kit. took a break after that to go eat since i planned to be bleeding my car for a few hours. after that had some time to wash it off and wash off my driveway. looked nice and clean so i took some shots of it



















put my air cleaner on



















bought 2 bottles of brake fluid but turns out i only needed 3/4 of just one bottle




























had to take this pci, its the first time i ever put gas in my car, first time in years im sure this car had gas










even kept the receipt, again cause its the first time i put gas in my 59










why did i need gas? the brakes are bled so theyre done 100%, driveshaft is in, flywheel is bolted to the torque converter, gas line is ran, fluids are topped, transmission shifter is put in and shifts perfect, new complete front end and everything is bolted down tight, all this means its ready to drive :run:


----------



## FLA813DOVER

fuck yea man u must be super happy TTT


----------



## fullsize67

Congrats bro. major accomlishments made. you take it for a late night roll around your neighborhood?


----------



## npazzin

shit id be rollin right now if i was as close to bein done!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

FIRST DRIVE VIDEO HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

westcoastlowrider said:


> FIRST DRIVE VIDEO HOMIE :thumbsup:


X2 :yes: SIMON HOME.


----------



## Santosc8198

:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:


----------



## 8t4mc

hell yea man keep it going!!


----------



## king debo

Good stuff


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

)))


----------



## GALLO 59

All the long nights, all the blood and sweat and hard work, the frustrations, the sacrifices, all my hopes and wishes, led to this one single moment...






i brought my dream to life, my 59 is alive. Thank you God, and again, I owe you one :tears:


----------



## fullsize67

:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


> All the long nights, all the blood and sweat and hard work, the frustrations, the sacrifices, all my hopes and wishes, led to this one single moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i brought my dream to life, my 59 is alive. Thank you God, and again, I owe you one :tears:


:worship:THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Dammm homie rippin the streets on ur block in a 59 crazy feeling knowing u brought that car back from the dead good job ray it's gonna be all easy downhill from here hit me up when u want the chrome done for ur bumpers and other trim


----------



## Wizzard

GALLO 59 said:


> All the long nights, all the blood and sweat and hard work, the frustrations, the sacrifices, all my hopes and wishes, led to this one single moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i brought my dream to life, my 59 is alive. Thank you God, and again, I owe you one :tears:


Damn! You have come a long way with your 59! Congratulations, I can imagine the feeling was something extra driving a car that you put together yourself like that.


----------



## GALLO 59

yea bro, all down hill from here. its all just putting it together now which i already have all the pieces ready to pop on inside and out. i was ripping it up, when i got comfortable with the way the car felt and how the brakes felt and got a feel for the car i really let it have it, dont have a speedometer hooked up but i know i blew past 85mph easy. brakes were my biggest concern, turned out perfect and breaks like a new car and i dont even have the booster vaccum line hooked up yet. and let me tell you, my baby is FAST! Good job herminio :sprint::h5:

and thanks wizzard, rusty, and fullsize. i have come a long way, all leading up to this one moment. and yes the feeling was great, even downright emotional. the neighbors seen me banging this car out for months in the heat and late at night. a few of them came out and gave me a thumbs up as i passed by, they heard me going up and down the street. what makes this build extra special is im an underdog, im not a shop or have alot of connections, im a home builder building his car on his driveway just like alot of the guys on here. so i face the same problems and issues they do. but ive been told ive inspired others and motivated them about theyre cars, and thats what i wanted all along because for years i sat on the sidelines wanting and wishing but couldnt get anywhere and i know the feeling. then realized you have to get down and dirty and put in work and itll get done. if you feel stuck because you dont know how? well i showed you guys how. well tried the best i can anyways. today i am happy, as i type this im smiling. ive been waiting for this moment since the day it came off the shipping truck 










and that day finally came today, the day drive it for the very first time and it comes alive

i set up everything last night when i put gas in it. today wasnt much to get there, just charge the battery










once its charged just hook up the ignition switch and connect the battery. then put my driver seat in










and i was ready to go. and incase you guys didnt recognize it, thats the extremely rare factory option bucket seat for 59. to this day i havent seen anyone else have it, but would let it go for a pair of trailmasters, MAYBE. 

here it is when i brought it back home and got it ready to put back in the back yard. first time theres pics of it actually facing the other way 



















uploading a better quality video of the drive, that one looks grainy cause i edited it. but its almost loaded ill post it in an hour. its the same video but better quality and the parts cut out where nothing is happening cause im on the next street


----------



## rollindeep408

GALLO 59 said:


> All the long nights, all the blood and sweat and hard work, the frustrations, the sacrifices, all my hopes and wishes, led to this one single moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i brought my dream to life, my 59 is alive. Thank you God, and again, I owe you one :tears:


Congrats homie and lol at that van pulling over like wtf is this guy doing hauling ass down the street in half a car . I'm almost back to that point too lucky I drive mine before I ripped it apart can't wait to see more


----------



## 67impalaSS

that engine sounds sweet !!! i thought you were going to hit the side door at first when you pulled up at 2.08 !! then when you back up it almost looked like you had switches on !!!


----------



## GALLO 59

again thanks guys. shorter better video than the first


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking

Damn work computer won't load youtube. I'll check it out at home...Congrats homie


----------



## npazzin

bet that felt like :fool2:


----------



## GALLO 59

hell yea it did. ok video fixed. on 1:40 i captured the infamous ghost car that haunts my street. story tells it drives down my street playing ice cream man music and when you run outside to get ice cream it vanishes in thin air


----------



## 8t4mc

bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin

shit, i think the mofo round here knows im wantin one of em lucas limon when i hear that fuckin music an then avoids my street. MOFO! 



GALLO 59 said:


> hell yea it did. ok video fixed. on 1:40 i captured the infamous ghost car that haunts my street. story tells it drives down my street playing ice cream man music and when you run outside to get ice cream it vanishes in thin air


----------



## GALLO 59

whats up npazzin. was checking your build, thats cool it still ran after so long. i see you got your shift link kit, same concept as mine so will work and adjust just like mine. just see how mine is put on and yours goes on the same way. if you get stuck somewhere hit me up and ill walk you thru it :thumbsup:

relaxed today, but drove everywhere looking for molding clips at lowes and home depot. didnt find shit, just got to get them from truck and car shop. just got home, put these on, much better now. cat eyes 














































i work tomorrow, and saturday celebrating a girls bday from work. if i get the trim clips i need early enough sat morning then sunday ill put the front end on if i dont end up going to the beach


----------



## npazzin

man the tail lights make a 59 what it is, an fuck the beach! you need to get back to work LOL


----------



## ART LOKS

GALLO 59 said:


> All the long nights, all the blood and sweat and hard work, the frustrations, the sacrifices, all my hopes and wishes, led to this one single moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i brought my dream to life, my 59 is alive. Thank you God, and again, I owe you one :tears:


:worship::tears:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> whats up npazzin. was checking your build, thats cool it still ran after so long. i see you got your shift link kit, same concept as mine so will work and adjust just like mine. just see how mine is put on and yours goes on the same way. if you get stuck somewhere hit me up and ill walk you thru it :thumbsup:
> 
> relaxed today, but drove everywhere looking for molding clips at lowes and home depot. didnt find shit, just got to get them from truck and car shop. just got home, put these on, much better now. cat eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i work tomorrow, and saturday celebrating a girls bday from work. if i get the trim clips i need early enough sat morning then sunday ill put the front end on if i dont end up going to the beach


gawdddd dammmmmmm :nicoderm:


----------



## MYERS60

:run:I REMEMBER DRIVING MY 64 SS AFTER 5 YRS IN THE MAKING. ITS A NICE FEELING.........................CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks myers, thanks guys. yea the tail lights set it off, cant wait to put the trims on then itll really pop. o and by the way this is myers60s 60, with nu vues. looks really good, bidding on a pair right now 




























no work today, maybe just get my steering wheel started. it has cracks i didnt get to earlier so ill show how to restore them and paint it. tomorrow going to try to get the headliner in and put the front end together if i see i can still get the moldings on with the front end on, if not till tuesday cause truck and car shop closed till then


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GALLO 59 said:


> again thanks guys. shorter better video than the first


HELLA NICE,GOOD FEELIN JUST HITTIN THE GAS,


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks, hell yea felt good, alittle too good i was hitting it alittle too hard but i know for sure now the brakes are good and everything bolted on right


----------



## big C

I bet them cats in the van were like wtf is that coming up behind us lmao


----------



## fiftythree

GALLO 59 said:


> again thanks guys. shorter better video than the first


looks good,but damn gallo you where going pretty damn fast.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69

nicenice:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, and yea im loving that motor. took a ride again this morning went to home depot in it for some bolts i needed. i parked in the contractor parking spots right outside the doors and when i came out there was a little crowd around the car :thumbsup:

tomorrow i go to finally get the complete molding clips i need from truck and car shop and drop off some parts in covina finally if possible. all i did today was just tighten and double check alot of the bolts after its drives. and looks like thursday it drives to the homies tire shop to get the exhaust done. 

this ends tomorrow, my max bid is $250 but it would be cool if i get it for 125, theyd be like 60 bucks each since i seem to be the only bidder, just hope nobody bids it up 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280971300103?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## npazzin

am i missing something or did you drive it with no front end to the store? lols ive done shit like that before, drove my 76 monte to the beer store with no interior once, was sittin on some phone books duct taped together!!!


----------



## npazzin

good luck on them spots, you should'nt have told everyone bout the auction an your "max bid" though lol


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> am i missing something or did you drive it with no front end to the store? lols ive done shit like that before, drove my 76 monte to the beer store with no interior once, was sittin on some phone books duct taped together!!!


yea bro like that, just like in the pictures and with that lawn chair. its cool because everyone can see my motor it tripps people out. but by the end of the week itll have the fenders and front end on so its just for now. and i dont think anyone will outbid the spotlights over my max bid, everyone wants trailmasters they dont really look at these but i like them. going to work on the headliner today when i get home from training, it hasnt been easy but i hope i get it down this time


----------



## npazzin

right on homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Damm almost there homie keep pushin :h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## GALLO 59

Got this in the mail today, its the 2.2 tip to spray metal flake out of my gun. Having second thoughts about the white, been thinking of going metalflake white pearl on the trunk and roof and stripe, what do you guys think?










Also, this was all sent out testerday, triple Chrome, get it back next Friday. Bumpers, arm rest caps, rear view mirror bracket, hood hinges, hood latch, heater cover, super bases, wing Windows, dash heater control face, ignition bezel and roof scallop molding thing 










Met Mr. Impala, real cool guy, good people  Saw in person his Chrome work, show quality. Showed me what he's working with, real lowrider putting in serious work. See you next week, will drop off bumper guard when I pick up parts, forgot to throw that in


----------



## GALLO 59

Not super bases, wiper bases


----------



## npazzin

"testerday" lol!


----------



## GALLO 59

yea sorry, typing from my phone isnt as easy as on my laptop :facepalm:

and i lost the nu vues. i found a set for 100 bucks shipped in better condition on craigslist after i made my first bid for $125. i didnt want them anymore thats why i posted my max bid was $250, cause i knew someone would want to be an asshole and bid me up, now theyre stuck with them at $127 plus the crazy $38 shipping cost and i dont have to get them anymore :biggrin: they average needing to be chromed $100 shipped for the pair tops, no more. defenitely not the $165 bucks that auction totaled. seems dirty and not my style, but i knew there would be someone that would want to make me pay more and someone who would bid you up more to be an asshole seems more dirty :nosad:


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> Got this in the mail today, its the 2.2 tip to spray metal flake out of my gun. Having second thoughts about the white, been thinking of going metalflake white pearl on the trunk and roof and stripe, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this was all sent out testerday, triple Chrome, get it back next Friday. Bumpers, arm rest caps, rear view mirror bracket, hood hinges, hood latch, heater cover, super bases, wing Windows, dash heater control face, ignition bezel and roof scallop molding thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met Mr. Impala, real cool guy, good people  Saw in person his Chrome work, show quality. Showed me what he's working with, real lowrider putting in serious work. See you next week, will drop off bumper guard when I pick up parts, forgot to throw that in



Mr.Impala has that wet chrome, parts are gonna be high powered when you get them back! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> Mr.Impala has that wet chrome, parts are gonna be high powered when you get them back! :thumbsup:


yea, i saw in person and pictures dont do it justice. excited to get them back but feel now im going to be bit by the chrome bug uffin:


----------



## GALLO 59

had to order this, truck and car shop only had the quarter panel clips, this one has the doors and fenders

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350589502998

my chrome doesnt come back alittle over a week so cant put the front end on without the hood hinges. its fine tho, taking a break, i needed it. tomorrow ill work on the headliner and polish up some trims. ill post pics by 9pm


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> yea, i saw in person and pictures dont do it justice. excited to get them back but feel now im going to be bit by the chrome bug uffin:


:yes: it happens to everyone


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

westcoastlowrider said:


> :yes: it happens to everyone


x2 ray:happysad: I'm a victim .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GALLO 59 said:


> Got this in the mail today, its the 2.2 tip to spray metal flake out of my gun. Having second thoughts about the white, been thinking of going metalflake white pearl on the trunk and roof and stripe, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this was all sent out testerday, triple Chrome, get it back next Friday. Bumpers, arm rest caps, rear view mirror bracket, hood hinges, hood latch, heater cover, super bases, wing Windows, dash heater control face, ignition bezel and roof scallop molding thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met Mr. Impala, real cool guy, good people  Saw in person his Chrome work, show quality. Showed me what he's working with, real lowrider putting in serious work. See you next week, will drop off bumper guard when I pick up parts, forgot to throw that in


 yup your getting qaulity chrome and triple at that:yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

taking him these things this week, forgot to throw them in but these too. before pic on the heater control plate


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Ray i think the metalflake white pearl would really set it off :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

you think? ive had it on my mind since after i sprayed it. a small custom touch so its alittle different from the other blue and white 59s


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> you think? ive had it on my mind since after i sprayed it. a small custom touch so its alittle different from the other blue and white 59s


I say go for it, try different shades on other stuff and when you get the color exactly how you want it just spray it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

nothing done, had to work the last few days, working tomorrow too but its cool since i love my job :thumbsup: 

got this in the mail finally, needed it for the front fenders now it can start to come together on tuesday. truck and car shop only had the quarter panel clips, online i found the complete kit





































also, if any of you might have one or know where i can get one, i need one of these brackets, its a rear bumper bracket that holds the little chrome bracket piece under the bumper. i need to replace the bent one. if anyone has one hit me up




























right now running through all my receipts and numbers to see how much ive spent so far. every time i go to truck and car shop they make sure i get a new catalog, every time i pop in there im around 400 to 500 bucks in on it. my totals with just them so far are around $3500 and thats for little odds and ends and pieces. ebay, online shopping with suppliers and private sellers are where most of the money goes. 










but its all worth it, not saying i have alot of money but i love this car so getting my wallet out for it never hurt or did i think twice. neither does all the long nights and labor, its not work to me even tho alot of times im all busted up, bleeding and grimey. will get back to work on tuesday, will get on it till thursay unless i have to cover for work. but the next post tuesday will be very good


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Ray trying banging the brackets straight with a hammer, i had the same problem with my old 59 that the brackets where all bent and i banged it all out with just a normal hammer.


----------



## ShakeRoks

GALLO 59 said:


> every time i go to truck and car shop they make sure i get a new catalog


I wish we had a place local we could go to. It sure would help with shipping cost!


----------



## Fleet_47

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ray trying banging the brackets straight with a hammer, i had the same problem with my old 59 that the brackets where all bent and i banged it all out with just a normal hammer.


That's what I'm saying Ray, bang those brackets straight; vice, torch, hammer, and probably a bigger hammer


----------



## GALLO 59

There's no place by you, shakerocks? And I complain about driving 30 min to get there 

And fleet 47 and westcoast, shit ill try that if I knew how. It's thick metal, vice didn't work, hammer just puts sings in it without straightening it. So you guys say a torch will do it? How is that done, where do I heat it? And hammer when its hot right? The brackets don't really hold the bumper on, just the crime little brackets on so I'm not worried of weakening the metal


----------



## FLA813DOVER

torch it in a vice and use the vice as a press while heating it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I straightened mine out without a torch, just a hammer and about 15 minutes worth of bangin on it


----------



## GALLO 59

My laptop cord took a shit. Tried to fix it myself and made the cord short and made the lighter go up in s little fireball flash










Didnt work so now I have to wait a week before I can use my laptop and post good pictures so by then there will be a lot of good ones ill post up. Here's one last one till then, so u get an idea what's next


----------



## blue57

TTT homie. Ur the man!


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

GALLO 59 said:


> My laptop cord took a shit. Tried to fix it myself and made the cord short and made the lighter go up in s little fireball flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt work so now I have to wait a week before I can use my laptop and post good pictures so by then there will be a lot of good ones ill post up. Here's one last one till then, so u get an idea what's next


 nice cant wait:thumbsup:but dont blow up the pad or anything homie


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea I know  MAN I got some good pictures,but they're on my digital camera and laptop cord isn't here yet


----------



## GALLO 59

awesome thing happened. no front end, no plates, no grille, no seats, open headers, no lights, speeding, fuck it. cop sees me pull into my neighborhood hauling ass, gets behind me. follows me to my street where i live, on the corner pulls up next to me so i start to pull over cause im sure hes going to get my ass, stares at me for a min, just gives me a knod like whats up, and goes left down the street when i pull right. fucken cool =)

neighbor let me borrow her computer to upload pictures since my laptop cord hasnt arrived. here you go


























































































































































filming


----------



## GALLO 59

first time at the gas station, in a fucken years im sure. no lights, no seats, no plates and open headers. again fuck it im rolling


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Dammmmm rayyyy fuckin lookin badass get the seats and trim on and ur ready to rolllllllll


----------



## npazzin

nice pics, how much is gasoline out there? was $3.38 here this morning but it seems to be different every time i get gas


----------



## GALLO 59

Hell yea shy  

And thanks npazzin, gas out here is 4.15


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

hell ya homie not to much longer!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mr Impala

I got a complete new 59 ht wiring harness with custom engine harness for alternator and heiif u need it


----------



## Loco 61

GALLO 59 said:


> awesome thing happened. no front end, no plates, no grille, no seats, open headers, no lights, speeding, fuck it. cop sees me pull into my neighborhood hauling ass, gets behind me. follows me to my street where i live, on the corner pulls up next to me so i start to pull over cause im sure hes going to get my ass, stares at me for a min, just gives me a knod like whats up, and goes left down the street when i pull right. fucken cool =)
> 
> neighbor let me borrow her computer to upload pictures since my laptop cord hasnt arrived. here you go



:h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

Mr Impala said:


> I got a complete new 59 ht wiring harness with custom engine harness for alternator and heiif u need it


How much? And can't wait to pick up my parts bro, and drop off more


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Ray is this even the same car??? LOL :run: Goodjob homie on the work you put into this car


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala

GALLO 59 said:


> How much? And can't wait to pick up my parts bro, and drop off more


400 I paid 500 it does whole car


----------



## Wizzard

ShakeRoks said:


> I wish we had a place local we could go to. *It sure would help with shipping cost!*


I hear you lol!


----------



## JOHNER

GALLO 59 said:


> first time at the gas station, in a fucken years im sure. no lights, no seats, no plates and open headers. again fuck it im rolling


:rofl: Your wild bro!! to funny,what the hell are you using for a seat?? 59 looks awesome!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Good luck.


----------



## GALLO 59

got my chrome back from mr impala, feels like christmas to me unwrapping my gifts :run:























































what i snacked on while i unwrapped 


















































































im very happy how they turned out, thanks mr impala :thumbsup:










some of this stuff going back on tomorrow if i dont work, and when i picked these up i dropped off the front bumper/grille guard


----------



## fullsize67

GALLO 59 said:


> got my chrome back from mr impala, feels like christmas to me unwrapping my gifts :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i snacked on while i unwrapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im very happy how they turned out, thanks mr impala :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of this stuff going back on tomorrow if i dont work, and when i picked these up i dropped off the front bumper/grille guard


Looks good. Cant go wrong with Brents chrome. Ive had some of my 58 pieces done by him also. Now you just gotta get to work putting it together. cant wait to see pics with fresh chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> got my chrome back from mr impala, feels like christmas to me unwrapping my gifts :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i snacked on while i unwrapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im very happy how they turned out, thanks mr impala :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of this stuff going back on tomorrow if i dont work, and when i picked these up i dropped off the front bumper/grille guard


Lookin Good homie cant wait to see them back on the car :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> got my chrome back from mr impala, feels like christmas to me unwrapping my gifts :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i snacked on while i unwrapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im very happy how they turned out, thanks mr impala :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of this stuff going back on tomorrow if i dont work, and when i picked these up i dropped off the front bumper/grille guard



Looking good homie! Now your gonna have a chrome addiction like the rest of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> Looking good homie! Now your gonna have a chrome addiction like the rest of us. :thumbsup:


Thanks guys. And yea I'm addicted now, already putting together the next pile. Work is too good and turn around is too convenient to resist more


----------



## ART LOKS

GALLO 59 said:


> first time at the gas station, in a fucken years im sure. no lights, no seats, no plates and open headers. again fuck it im rolling


see i wudda been like ur homie,,, "i wanna go" aint no seats.... "so",,,,,funny how we turn back into a lil kid when it comes to our rides!


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> Thanks guys. And yea I'm addicted now, already putting together the next pile. Work is too good and turn around is too convenient to resist more



I know, I wish I lived closer..I'd be chromed out..Plus he has a frame I want, but too far. I want to get another frame to work on this winter and wrap up..But there's not anything in Ohio..


----------



## GALLO 59

Hell yea, this car is my toy  and yea debo, he's 20 min away from my house so when they're ready and done I'm there, saw his frames too. I'm sure it'll ship less than a car, any shipper can just lay it on its side skins with other stuff and won't really get in the way


----------



## GALLO 59

Along not skins


----------



## npazzin

any progress?


----------



## GALLO 59

Putting the front bumper on he brackets as we speak then pop it on after. Then going to try to get the headliner in tonite. I'll post pics tonite


----------



## npazzin

cool


----------



## GALLO 59

took longer than i thought, but everything came together just right no struggling :biggrin:

putting the bumper on the brackets. grinded them and painted them yesterday


----------



## GALLO 59

all new bolts



















and chrome bumper bolts










one package of bolts from my kit all gone



















all new bolts, lower valances put on, and brackets painted










lets go put it on


















































































and wrap them back up so they dont get scratched during the rest of the build


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Looking good bro, ur lucky you didnt have to deal with the bullshit one piece front bumpers LOL :banghead:


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, i bolted it together from the middle first and it wouldnt go on the brackets but when i took it apart again it all went on just fine. i didnt worry about it not being a one piece front bumper cause the bumper guard center piece covers the part between the two, and the back bumper i only did the ends cause the middle part id just throw away when i get my bumper kit :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

already at the drawing table designing and sketching how im going to do my trunk. since originally it was just a mat and cardboard side panels, i dont have guidelines or go original on it so i am able to go completely custom on it and let my imagination and talent go free. i have my sketch done up, have the boards and vinyl ready so tomorrow i start drawing, cutting and sewing. not going to say exactly what im doing or itll look like till its done and itll be a surprise, but trust me its going to be good and you guys will like it 

i will give you this, it doesnt have a light back there, but will light up. im using this



















its 12v power so hooks up to any of the cars hot wires, i held them to the dome light in my truck










and this happens















its super thin, but lights up very bright and is flexible and can be bent to any shape 



















and this one little roll is 16ft, more than enough for what i want it for 










but no pics till its completely done :shh:


----------



## GALLO 59

and no im not going to fast and furious out the trunk, im not an idiot and after following this thread you guys know me better than that. there was neon in the 50s so go with that


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Trunk is gonna look fuckin badass, cant wait to see the finished product :drama:


----------



## 67impalaSS

man that chrome is something :fool2:


----------



## GALLO 59

put in alittle work today. turns out it wasnt getting the tug on the back it needed to go on because the headliner needed some hook wires that pull it snug from the back. so i made some










works perfect, now it snugs the back part




























nice and tight now, ill wrap up the rest tomorrow


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> already at the drawing table designing and sketching how im going to do my trunk. since originally it was just a mat and cardboard side panels, i dont have guidelines or go original on it so i am able to go completely custom on it and let my imagination and talent go free. i have my sketch done up, have the boards and vinyl ready so tomorrow i start drawing, cutting and sewing. not going to say exactly what im doing or itll look like till its done and itll be a surprise, but trust me its going to be good and you guys will like it
> 
> i will give you this, it doesnt have a light back there, but will light up. im using this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its 12v power so hooks up to any of the cars hot wires, i held them to the dome light in my truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its super thin, but lights up very bright and is flexible and can be bent to any shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one little roll is 16ft, more than enough for what i want it for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no pics till its completely done :shh:


I could totally use some off this on my F150 :0 mind telling me where u found it homie! :happysad:


----------



## GALLO 59

only 13 bucks, a roll is 16 feet i dont know how much you need but its long. its shipped from china so takes 2 weeks delivery

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...46732.m570.l1313&_nkw=dc12&_sacat=0&_from=R40

he has other colors, make sure it has the dc12 converter so you can run it off your trucks power


----------



## Wizzard

Youre doing a real good job with this 59! 
I remember how it looked when you first bought it.


----------



## tko_818

Thanks alot for the info homie!  cant wait to see what u do with it!


----------



## LURCH63

You work fast, car is looking good!


----------



## npazzin

need a link for that glow shit, the one you posted didn't work


----------



## GALLO 59

Wizzard said:


> Youre doing a real good job with this 59!
> I remember how it looked when you first bought it.


yea, its come a long way. i look back at the earlier pics and just remember doing all the work. seeing the first pictures makes me feel like damn i hope i dont have to take on something that far along for a while 



tko_818 said:


> Thanks alot for the info homie!  cant wait to see what u do with it!


o itll be cool, did the link work for you? supposedly it doesnt



*FRANCISCO* said:


> You work fast, car is looking good!


thanks bro, once i get past putting in the headliner itll go alot smoother and faster, more interesting too



npazzin said:


> need a link for that glow shit, the one you posted didn't work


i clicked on it again and it worked. on the ebay search bar put neon rope dc12 and youll see alot of them. the best one is the 13 dollar one shipped, its the longest one its 16 feet. 

these are cool too, but too much for what i want them for but if you get some like this make sure you get the 12v one its in his items for sale listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-LED-CRA.../390465562230?pt=Lamps_US&hash=item5ae98fa676

OyT8cEnaK7U#!


----------



## JOHNER

Your putting in some serious work! details always take the longest,your getting them done quick! love the new chrome.


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## dj kurse 1

ese gallo, that L.E.D. rope glow worm looking thing.....I saw them at auto zone for $3.00


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

dj kurse 1 said:


> ese gallo, that L.E.D. rope glow worm looking thing.....I saw them at auto zone for $3.00


really? was it 16 feet? i need a red one and it takes 2 weeks to ship from china i need it sooner :facepalm:


----------



## dj kurse 1

GALLO 59 said:


> really? was it 16 feet? i need a red one and it takes 2 weeks to ship from china i need it sooner :facepalm:


Not sure homie, it was rolled up in a bundle. it could have been 16ft. check 'em out. they have some cool L.E.D. lights.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT can't wait to see the trunk


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:h5:


----------



## dj kurse 1

Ttt


----------



## GALLO 59

been working alot but still working on it. will post pics tonite. also got the word from sand1 that the original owner (im the 2nd owner), she died a week ago, rip :angel: . wish she would have seen pictures of it done. also found out the car died in the early 70s, so its been about 40 years the car was dead. glad it found me


----------



## ART LOKS

GALLO 59 said:


> been working alot but still working on it. will post pics tonite. also got the word from sand1 that the original owner (im the 2nd owner), she died a week ago, rip :angel: . wish she would have seen pictures of it done. also found out the car died in the early 70s, so its been about 40 years the car was dead. glad it found me


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

know what you mean, last time my car was registered much less ran was 85' !!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> been working alot but still working on it. will post pics tonite. also got the word from sand1 that the original owner (im the 2nd owner), she died a week ago, rip :angel: . wish she would have seen pictures of it done. also found out the car died in the early 70s, so its been about 40 years the car was dead. glad it found me


:thumbsup: you reseructed that 59 from the dead for a second chance, Ray are all the lights and electrical all working already on the car?


----------



## GALLO 59

all hooked up from the dash back, but not the gauges or engine compartment yet


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

been working alot, trust me i dont mind it at all, but still putting in work. yesterday was filmed for the last time, enjoyed every minuite of it and am very glad i was a part such an awesome film thanks david :thumbsup:























































setting up for an audio clip. david brought his buddy from germany










started on my side moldings. before










after, just one of them





































headliner is in, im going to airbrush something on it 



















build is coming to an end soon, itll be done before i know it its so close. was alot of fun, loved every minuite of it


----------



## caddyking

I would give airbrushing the headliner a long second thought homie. Just sayin. I guess it depends on whos painting and whats getting painted. Cant wait to see the rest bro


----------



## film_david

Thank so much Rey for being a great help with everything. I had a lot of fun myself filming your build. 

When this baby is done I need to join you for a cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:h5: Lookin good bro, now that the wrenching and gettin dirty is almost over, now comes the best part, hop in that nine and CRUISE :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

defenitely david, i will be keeping in touch. right now im undecided, get the bumper kit or the lifts, i was going to get myself one of the two for myself for xmas. but which one of the two....


----------



## dj kurse 1

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

If it was with me i wud Go with the hydros for xmas bro


----------



## npazzin

man, if you ain't gonna wrap a frame for the hydraulics i would deffinately just go with the bumper kit for now! IMO


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> man, if you ain't gonna wrap a frame for the hydraulics i would deffinately just go with the bumper kit for now! IMO


im more tempted now, i found out a homeboy of mine that works for big rigs uses his boss dealer account to get airbag setups since the same companies that put out diesel air systems. they put out the same systems that make the viair car airbag setups that go for around 1400 bucks, and gets them wholesale complete for 500 to 600 bucks and thats for everything. tanks, 2 compressors, hoses, valves, switch box, fittings and hose. i can now get the bumper kit AND the airbag setup for xmas =D 

did alot today, but by the time i was done it was too dark to take pictures outside since it gets darker now early. but tomorrow ill post pictures of the car and what i did, and its alot 

this is the only picture i was able to take since i took them inside. its the other side spear i finally finished polishing along with the top spear and rocket




























im going to get up early tomorrow to start something thatll take me all day, just hope i finish by tomorrow night so i can post pictures. its going to be cool you guys will like it


----------



## GALLO 59

almost done with my work from yesterday, but not posting pics till thursday night when im done with both that, and what im getting ready to do right now










heres a hit of what im prepping all this for



















that gas tank was nothing, watch this  going to be a long day and night, wont be done till thursday night thats when ill post pics


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:


----------



## king debo

AHHH BUDDY! Broke the guns and the Husky out....and some leaf! This should be interesting


----------



## GALLO 59

thought i was going to be working on this all night, forgot i have to wait for the paint to dry and in in this cloudy weather it takes longer to dry. so i have to wait till tomorrow to keep going. well atleast i have the background color done


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Like how ur building this exactly how u want it bro With ur own custom touches don't let no one tell u otherwise it's lookin great


----------



## GALLO 59

hey shy, can you do me a favor? can you take a pic of one of your cars on this part. i cant figure out how this thing goes on, and i dont remember from when i took it off. these are new, but how do they go on?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> hey shy, can you do me a favor? can you take a pic of one of your cars on this part. i cant figure out how this thing goes on, and i dont remember from when i took it off. these are new, but how do they go on?


forsure homie i will be going to the shop tommorow and will txt you the pics


----------



## sand1

lookin awesome ray!


----------



## scrappin68

Looking good bro


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> AHHH BUDDY! Broke the guns and the Husky out....and some leaf! This should be interesting


o it will be, wont be super bad ass im not an airbrush artist, but will be pretty cool and interesting  

prepped last night










wont be done tonight, still sketching and cutting. i work tomorrow and this weekend is halloween weekend i probly wont be done till monday night. it will be cool tho, its going to take up more than whats just taped off it ll take up the whole bottom of the hood. 

another sneek peek










check in monday night, i should be done


----------



## GALLO 59

no gold leaf, silver leaf. youll see why


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> o it will be, wont be super bad ass im not an airbrush artist, but will be pretty cool and interesting
> 
> prepped last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont be done tonight, still sketching and cutting. i work tomorrow and this weekend is halloween weekend i probly wont be done till monday night. it will be cool tho, its going to take up more than whats just taped off it ll take up the whole bottom of the hood.
> 
> another sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check in monday night, i should be done


:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:chuck:


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## MYERS60

:shh:....................................................:shh:...................................:shh:............................................:wow:


----------



## GALLO 59

the masking is all done and cut ready to airbrush, but its too damn windy here right now i cant today =( and tomorrow i only have till 7pm cause of my works halloween party. then i MIGHT work monday day. yea i know, hopefully ill be able to finish it tomorrow before i go to work but its looking good so far


----------



## fullsize67

GALLO 59 said:


> defenitely david, i will be keeping in touch. right now im undecided, get the bumper kit or the lifts, i was going to get myself one of the two for myself for xmas. but which one of the two....


I just ordered my continental kit the other day, but lucky for me i already got my lift set up, your 59 is still turning out real nice man. keep up the great work.


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

no more wind, im on it now. started airbrushing, not showing what so i scribbled over the work  i should be done by tonight or tomorrow morning =)


----------



## westcoastlowrider

here ya go homie, my phone was trippin and kept turning off so i didnt know if you got these pics or not


----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## GALLO 59

still painting, but went shopping today

dual exhaust hanging kit































































cant wait to get these on










what i got hit with today from shopping, $814


----------



## 8t4mc

hey man do you remember what page your driveshaft info was on??


----------



## ShakeRoks

GALLO 59 said:


>


How many catalogs you got now?


----------



## Boone

:worship:


----------



## JOHNER

Damn,im loving this build!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> still painting, but went shopping today
> 
> dual exhaust hanging kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get these on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i got hit with today from shopping, $814


:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:GET DOWN HOME BOY!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

Car looking good homie!


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, STILL working on that hood as we speak. A lot of measuring and painting but I'm 90% done. I might be done tonight, or tomorrow morning. It's the waiting for paint to dry to move on that's taking a while


----------



## king debo

[h=3]:inout:[/h]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GALLO 59 said:


> o it will be, wont be super bad ass im not an airbrush artist, but will be pretty cool and interesting
> 
> prepped last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont be done tonight, still sketching and cutting. i work tomorrow and this weekend is halloween weekend i probly wont be done till monday night. it will be cool tho, its going to take up more than whats just taped off it ll take up the whole bottom of the hood.
> 
> another sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check in monday night, i should be done


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

NICE I LOVE HARDTOPS:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GALLO 59 said:


> still painting, but went shopping today
> 
> dual exhaust hanging kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get these on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i got hit with today from shopping, $814


 IT FEELS GOOD TO FORK OVER CASH ON IT. ADMIT IT LOL!! SUP RAY LOOKING GOOD IN HERE MAN


----------



## ShakeRoks

GALLO 59 said:


> no more wind, im on it now. started airbrushing, not showing what so i scribbled over the work  i should be done by tonight or tomorrow morning =)


I hate teaser pics! Let's see what you have done.


----------



## GALLO 59

hood will be done by today, check in around 6pm =)


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:............................................:around:


----------



## jbrazy

:drama:2nd that ................ until then:banghead:


----------



## caddyking

Its 6pm. :inout:


----------



## GALLO 59

not done with what i wanted to do, but ill wrap it up here since its taking too long and i want to put the hood on it already so its only half done of what i really wanted to put on it but its good enough. agian, im not danny d or mike lamberson so dont knock me for it not being perfect but the way i see it its wayyy better than having it all fucked up and grimey looking under hood with a nice engine compartment, so im not complaining. but again its not perfect or fancy, im not an airbrush artist

here you go, felix the cat on a film still, silver leafed stars and numbers









































































again its not perfect or fancy but id rather look at that than a dirty ass underhood so im happy

the process































































































































im done for today, fumes from all that paint got to me. tomorrow i work and saturday i relax but back on it sunday morning. check in sunday night, some really cool pictures going up sunday night


----------



## LURCH63

Creative. Felix on the film reel:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, there was more i wanted to put on it but i wanted to get going on my car and just get done with this. i was going to put a burn on the corner like if the film got burned a bit from the bulb while on the projector, more stars and the background was going to have a big chevy sign and put in smoke along the edges. but i would have been on this thing another week so it came out really plain and so its not as impressive as i wanted it and you guys thought it would be. but the next pictures will be better :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks

It came out nice! Very creative too.


----------



## J B

It's looking Firme homie keep it up!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## Boone

Don't sweat it homie it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Hell fuckin yea looks dope


----------



## jbrazy

Worth the wait homie. Not too many people who would be willing to even attempt what you have with this car. :worship: Looks real clean Ray!


----------



## caddyking

:thumbsup:


----------



## leon1959

nice!!!


----------



## 67impalaSS

:drama:


----------



## MYERS60

....................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....................................:cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

thats a prettty fuckin cool idea!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

this right here is thinking out the box and doing something no one else has done instead of doing the usual painting the underside of the hood the same color of the car. I think shit came out looking great, the felix came out soo nice when i saw the pictures at a first glance i thought it was a decal since it looked too damm perfect, props to the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks

westcoastlowrider said:


> this right here is thinking out the box and doing something no one else has done instead of doing the usual painting the underside of the hood the same color of the car. I think shit came out looking great, the felix came out soo nice when i saw the pictures at a first glance i thought it was a decal since it looked too damm perfect, props to the homie :thumbsup:


X1959


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, no no decal. with all the bends and curves a decal would never work itll warp. agian thanks guys. its not exactly how i wanted it to come out there was more i was planning to put on it but to be honest it would have taken me a week more and i wanted to get going on my car. so its not as nice as i was planning to make it but is still cool, id rather see that than an ugly faded black underhood. im doing the same to the underside of the trunk that will be alot cooler, but after im done with the whole car so i can take my time with that. this sunday ill gold leaf something small on my inner wheel wells in my engine compartment like a small 59 or something so you guys can see how gold leafing is done. its really simple actually, you buy the stuff at michaels all for under 20 bucks. also tomorrow ill post cool pics there is progress you guys will see tomorrow since today i might work =( again thanks guys. o and this week coming up it gets the sound system and i take the car to get the exhaust done =)


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, no no decal. with all the bends and curves a decal would never work itll warp. agian thanks guys. its not exactly how i wanted it to come out there was more i was planning to put on it but to be honest it would have taken me a week more and i wanted to get going on my car. so its not as nice as i was planning to make it but is still cool, id rather see that than an ugly faded black underhood. im doing the same to the underside of the trunk that will be alot cooler, but after im done with the whole car so i can take my time with that. this sunday ill gold leaf something small on my inner wheel wells in my engine compartment like a small 59 or something so you guys can see how gold leafing is done. its really simple actually, you buy the stuff at michaels all for under 20 bucks. also tomorrow ill post cool pics there is progress you guys will see tomorrow since today i might work =( again thanks guys. o and this week coming up it gets the sound system and i take the car to get the exhaust done =)


,Send me the info on the leafing ~ is there somewhere online I can order it..I'd like to do some silver with a aqua candy over it..Plus, I'd like to see the method you use to put it on..Good work homie, Alot of pride in doing these cars ourselves...Makes them mean a whole lot more to us, plus we're all preserving history in our own fashion..:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

yea debo, leafing is actually way easier than people think. its the pinstriping the edges that might get hard, but practice with a mack brush and one shot paint before on a piece of cardboard and im sure youll get it down. or mask off again after you gold leafed about a 1/16th of an inch out past the gold leaf along the edges then a 1/16th in past it and airbrush or spray the edge to get the same effect as the pin striping. get what im saying? this is where i learned






that thing hes using to put the swirls/turns on the leaf is velvet ( i use a piece of crown royal bag, works perfect ) and is wrapped on a power drill bit or dremel bit i put a lipstick cap on it, then a sock, then the velvet. when doing the swirls, you dont have to press hard or long cause its already very delicate without the clearcoat sealing it. not delicate that itll flake off after the glue stuff dried but delicate that it scuffs and scratches easy. you can almost do the swirls with your thumb but its better to use a velvet tip. 






the stuff i tried to look up on michaels.com but isnt coming up but they all have it just walk in and ask for it. 

the glue stuff is MONA LISA SiZE about 5 bucks 










and the leaf is any brand GOLD LEAF about 6 bucks you can get it loose for a gold nugget effect or a sheet to make swirls on. one pack has 25 sheets of 6x6 inches. real gold yet still under 10 bucks a pack



















and a brush to brush the size/glue on and a bigger softer brush to brush off the extra leaf, both about 3 bucks










everything is available at michaels or any arts and crafts place cause they use them alot for crafts and projects so its not hard to find if theres no michaels in your city but for everything is under 20 bucks. tomorrow ill make a video how i do it. the guy mentions something about time for the glue, the way i do it itll work without testing drying times. ill show you guys tomorrow

if you just want to order it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mona-Lisa-M...7-/180891547695?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mona-Lisa-M...9-/180891547771?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true

100 sheets

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-2-x-...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a22ade4ff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-LEAF-L...543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20baaa58f7

or find one you like

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw..._odkw=mona+lisa+gold+leaf&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## GALLO 59

Again, custom touches


----------



## GALLO 59

few pics, more tomorrow since today i took it easy

ready for the bumper kit























































i got bullets










chrome striker










chrome wiper bezel










wrapped up till i get my bumper kit










heres what that thing on my fender does, its just spinning with the wind






it sounds louder than it really is, my camera is like that thats why with just alittle wind it makes all that muffled noise. but with the motor just idling not even reving you wont hear it


----------



## 67impalaSS

that chrome came out good !!! :boink:


----------



## GALLO 59

picking up another bundle this week, and dropping off more 

you know whats funny, when i got my 65 i got quotes on front and rear bumper to rechrome and at the time i got quotes of 250 bucks to do the front and 250 to do back bumper. and at the time i thought fuck that shit. 250 bucks is what a bumper itself costs, who pays 250 bucks to get bumpers chromed that shits ridiculous im not paying that much these guys are crazy. NOW, im in on my chrome almost as much as paid for my whole 65 :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

its official homie youve got the chrome addiction lol :biggrin:


----------



## king debo

What oil did you use to break in your motor?


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> What oil did you use to break in your motor?


rotella t DIESEL motor oil. its not recommended using standard but you can just go easy on it for the first 50 miles. the best is royal purple, but youre going to spend about 80 bucks for 6 quarts. rotella t is designed for diesels, which are made to go over i million miles so the oil is better designed to last over 5000 miles before it needs to be changed. if the motor is rebuilt, change the oil and filter after 500 miles cause itll have metal shavings that if they collect can clog oil ports. the rotella t jug is like 18 bucks. also, if you dont have it yet get the tall filter not the short one like i did. it just filters and flows alot better, but if you have the short one itll do fine. and NEVER use dura lube or those other oil additives. lucas oil is the only one id trust, but no other ones. google dura lube and slick 50, theyre getting sued by the government cause they do more damage than good. when the additives mix with the carbon, it turns to acid and theres been cases where the acid was so strong it ate through an oil pan and piston rings and cylinder walls. this goes for both new and old cars


----------



## GALLO 59

some people use 8 balls or beer taps as shifters for theyre cars. my car is true 50s car, when people think 1950s they think marilyn monroe and elvis. this is my shifter, top this  drove all the way to pasadena for it, original working 1955 shure microphone, the elvis microphone. its threaded on the bottom for the stand so i can adapt a thread to the shifter and itll screw right on


----------



## jbrazy

Originality homie!!!!! Your ride is a fresh breath of air for lowriding homie. Love the personal touches keep it going homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, i got more up my sleeve  its defenitely going to be different, thats my goal. now that the mechanical and trim stuff is getting out of the way i can get to personalizing this car and giving it my own personal touches but will still be within what i consider acceptable limits like im not going to chop it or put trims from other years on it. just some mild customizing to make it unique and different 

this was yesterday, small pieces but damn did it take a long time

nasty ass headlight buckets. just looking at them you can get an eye infection










turn signals too










grinded, cleaned, painted, and new headlight adjuster screws





































polished my headlight rings










and buckets in










ok with buckets, they do go in an order and are marked. L goes on the outside thats your low beam, L2 goes on inside thats your low/high beam. same for the right R on the outside, R2 on the inside





































finally get to bust out my bulb kit



















new bulb in housing










and new screws. buying a complete car bolt kit made my build 100X easier










with new bulb in, put in new lens and gasket





































rewire them, ready to pop in. more pics tonite


----------



## LaidbackLuis

looking good man.


----------



## npazzin

nice progress, im wondering how that mic is gonna look !


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, i already bought a piece of threaded pipe that screws into the mic. now i just have to drill it out so itll slide over the shifter and use another threaded hole with a screw going in toward the center to make it tight. but its defenitely going to work. at first i thought it wasnt going to because its heavy and itll pull the lever down to another gear while im driving. but i figured out my first problem with the shifter is the answer to this problem. remember when my problem was that my shifter after i put the adapter only went down and shifted to drive, not the other gears cause it bottomed out? well thatll fix that problem ill just adjust the lever out to that again and no matter how heavy it is, itll stop on drive gear not the others. get what im saying? this weekend no progress, im going to vegas :run:

next week ill wrap up alot, youll see. went out to get this today, going to set it up now. i have all the cables ran and was ready for the amps. got them now and that cable so i run the whole system off my ipod, no head unit. got the speakers ready too but theyre mounted already 










while i was out buying this stuff, i ran into my dream house. id give up everything to have a house like this. but in LA county like pasadena not riverside


----------



## dj kurse 1

GALLO 59 said:


> while i was out buying this stuff, i ran into my dream house. id give up everything to have a house like this. but in LA county like pasadena not riverside


I don't know homie. That house looks creepy, spooky and evil. Looks like something out of an old horror film or from an episode of Ghost Adventures.
Imagine the termite damage and cost to renovate...
A Victorian type house, right?


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, i already bought a piece of threaded pipe that screws into the mic. now i just have to drill it out so itll slide over the shifter and use another threaded hole with a screw going in toward the center to make it tight. but its defenitely going to work. at first i thought it wasnt going to because its heavy and itll pull the lever down to another gear while im driving. but i figured out my first problem with the shifter is the answer to this problem. remember when my problem was that my shifter after i put the adapter only went down and shifted to drive, not the other gears cause it bottomed out? well thatll fix that problem ill just adjust the lever out to that again and no matter how heavy it is, itll stop on drive gear not the others. get what im saying? this weekend no progress, im going to vegas :run:
> 
> next week ill wrap up alot, youll see. went out to get this today, going to set it up now. i have all the cables ran and was ready for the amps. got them now and that cable so i run the whole system off my ipod, no head unit. got the speakers ready too but theyre mounted already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while i was out buying this stuff, i ran into my dream house. id give up everything to have a house like this. but in LA county like pasadena not riverside


use to live in a house like this when i was in high skool in dallas. pretty much everthing is the same, color and wrap arounf pourch. next time i go. i'll try to remember to get a pic


----------



## 8t4mc

Coca Pearl said:


> use to live in a house like this when i was in high skool in dallas. pretty much everthing is the same, color and wrap arounf pourch. next time i go. i'll try to remember to get a pic



east dallas??


----------



## jbrazy

Anticipation grows :drama: ! I like the house. It does look like something from a horror film, but once its restored it will be as nice as the 59! I cant imagine the price of that house in Cali.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: lookin good and the house does look like from a horror movie but looks like its got some space for a couple lowriders :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl

8t4mc said:


> east dallas??


you got it right homie. show you know the house i'm talking about.....


----------



## GALLO 59

as of 4pm today i placed my order, 4 week delivery right on time for xmas. this is my xmas present to me, now my 59 is complete and dont need anything else =D


----------



## fullsize67

GALLO 59 said:


> as of 4pm today i placed my order, 4 week delivery right on time for xmas. this is my xmas present to me, now my 59 is complete and dont need anything else =D


So that means mine and your kit are both being built there together. I considered it a xmas present to myself to.


----------



## GALLO 59

fullsize67 said:


> So that means mine and your kit are both being built there together. I considered it a xmas present to myself to.


o shit you ordered one too? from them? for what year? through them were saving about 1G, thats how much theyre everywhere else cause we cut out the middle man and went straight to the maker. congrats too you too, will be a nice christmas this year for both of us :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67

GALLO 59 said:


> o shit you ordered one too? from them? for what year? through them were saving about 1G, thats how much theyre everywhere else cause we cut out the middle man and went straight to the maker. congrats too you too, will be a nice christmas this year for both of us :thumbsup:


Yeah i ordered thru Sam a few weeks ago for my 58. cant wait to get it i got by bumper ends getting redone right now.


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

The kit will set it off


----------



## MYERS60

:nicoderm:NICE......


GALLO 59 said:


> as of 4pm today i placed my order, 4 week delivery right on time for xmas. this is my xmas present to me, now my 59 is complete and dont need anything else =D


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, yea this kit is what makes the car so im glad im getting it. talked to the guy today, it arrives in 5 weeks not 3 :facepalm: thats cool tho, as long as it gets here before xmas cause i plan to wrap it and open it xmas day  

well im back from vegas, man that was fun! we stayed at treasure island, that place is nice. took just a few pics, was busy drinking and partying  














































stopped by this place, but didnt see any of the guys there




























the only thing that caught my eye there














































then went inside the venitian for the first time, damn that place is fancy









































































im back now, home now so back to work


----------



## GALLO 59

ok so i went to lowes and got an oval hose, the softest one i found










cut it in half



















my skirts came with dried out gasket, and i knew using it was going to scratch up my paint. so i used the hose. its really soft, and left it loose but will still not show over the skirt. so if it moves or shifts here and there during me driving, the skirt will move but the gasket wont so it wont scratch my paint. screwed alot of holes, popped some rivets, now its ready to mount









































































its just all dirty cause i left it out and it rained. but works perfect and wont scratch my paint. and only cost 5 bucks 

now this, ONLY place that had my headlights was napa, not autozone or kragen


----------



## GALLO 59

starting this now. beat to shit trims




























deanodizing right now in the tub. almost ready but time to restore them. going to be a long night. pics tomorrow i have to bust these out now


----------



## Wizzard

Nice progress!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> ok so i went to lowes and got an oval hose, the softest one i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut it in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my skirts came with dried out gasket, and i knew using it was going to scratch up my paint. so i used the hose. its really soft, and left it loose but will still not show over the skirt. so if it moves or shifts here and there during me driving, the skirt will move but the gasket wont so it wont scratch my paint. screwed alot of holes, popped some rivets, now its ready to mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just all dirty cause i left it out and it rained. but works perfect and wont scratch my paint. and only cost 5 bucks
> 
> now this, ONLY place that had my headlights was napa, not autozone or kragen


comin together nicely bro, i thought pep-boys also has those headlights as well


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Any pics of the interior Ray? :drama::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

good idea on the skirts


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> good idea on the skirts


yea, like that my paint wont get scratched. softer and better than the repop gasket

this is going in the 59, they all work and will be working in the car. whats cool is theyre all blue so itll match the car. the sony tv works, how im going to use it i never seen before and will blow your minds, trust me its going to be cool as fuck


----------



## GALLO 59

did my interior moldings, the long ones cause the side windshield and side rear window ones have been done since a long time ago. took a bunch of pictures to show how they came out, they came out super clean, look better in person




































































































work tomorrow, saturday too. so more pics till sunday


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: LOOKING FIRME RAY!!!


----------



## ART LOKS

Qvole Gallo!!!! she still lookin good!!!!!!!!!!! still waitin,.,,,,,da kit is gonna set her off!!!!!!!!!!!!!:fool2:


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> ok so i went to lowes and got an oval hose, the softest one i found
> 
> 
> 
> cut it in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my skirts came with dried out gasket, and i knew using it was going to scratch up my paint. so i used the hose. its really soft, and left it loose but will still not show over the skirt. so if it moves or shifts here and there during me driving, the skirt will move but the gasket wont so it wont scratch my paint. screwed alot of holes, popped some rivets, now its ready to mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just all dirty cause i left it out and it rained. but works perfect and wont scratch my paint. and only cost 5 bucks
> 
> now this, ONLY place that had my headlights was napa, not autozone or kragen


you know you can buy the skirt rubber right?


----------



## film_david

Looking good Rey! Cant wait bro.... hey make sure to check out the new teaser I have posted for LA VIDA LOW. There's some footage of you and your 59 build in it just as you'll be featured in the documentary :thumbsup:

Hope you enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/53700191

http://www.davidreimers.com/lowteaser04.htm


----------



## westsidehydros

GALLO 59 said:


> as of 4pm today i placed my order, 4 week delivery right on time for xmas. this is my xmas present to me, now my 59 is complete and dont need anything else =D


If your waitin on sam...i wouldnt plan on it as a xmas gift... but they worth it


----------



## GALLO 59

fuck yea, wow david thats bad ass!!! again, am very proud to be a part of it


----------



## GALLO 59

Westside, yea I know I heard now to expect it by january =\


----------



## GALLO 59

and perry yea, i bought it but when i put it on just mocking it up to see how it looked made little scuffs on my paint and could tell after a while itll scuff even more and worse. i know i dont plan to drive it without the skirts, theyll never come off but the way i made this it wont do it as bad cause it stays still even when i wiggle the skirt


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> and perry yea, i bought it but when i put it on just mocking it up to see how it looked made little scuffs on my paint and could tell after a while itll scuff even more and worse. i know i dont plan to drive it without the skirts, theyll never come off but the way i made this it wont do it as bad cause it stays still even when i wiggle the skirt


got it, i think it will scuff the paint over time


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

Fuck did this take me a long time, all day today sunday









































































again one of my personal touches for my car, theyre going in the 59 in the back seat by the window

before


----------



## GALLO 59

hand sanded and polished, hand painted










still has scratches i didnt want to sand off, gives them character, a life and a story






















































































































original and real, Projected Sound company










will be working, will have sound and will play off my amps and sound system. thats why i said i was putting them in the back seat by the back window. will have a long speaker wire connecting to it so i can postition them anywhere else inside the car or outside the car :thumbsup:





































my 59 im trying to do different. not many 59s out there, but those that are have theyre own personal touch, this one will have mine


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good


----------



## edward61

GALLO 59 said:


> hand sanded and polished, hand painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still has scratches i didnt want to sand off, gives them character, a life and a story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original and real, Projected Sound company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be working, will have sound and will play off my amps and sound system. thats why i said i was putting them in the back seat by the back window. will have a long speaker wire connecting to it so i can postition them anywhere else inside the car or outside the car :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 59 im trying to do different. not many 59s out there, but those that are have theyre own personal touch, this one will have mine


That's a great idea look's good .:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

edward61 said:


> That's a great idea look's good .:thumbsup:


thanks guys, and yea being its a 50s car its going to have alot of original 50s stuff in it, theres more than that going in it youll see =). ive never seen anyone use the microphone or speakers like this in a car, but these speakers are defenitely car related thats for sure. they were either going to be this, speakers for my car or i was going to run some extra wires tapped off a color bar into some color bulbs and make them into drive in speaker color bars if you know what i mean. might still do it, but with another pair in the trunk  

back to work today, pics tonite =)


----------



## king debo

Liking the creativity, lights in the speakers would really set them off!


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> Liking the creativity, lights in the speakers would really set them off!


yea i had that in mind at first for my trunk, but thought it would work perfect when i was trying to figure out where the speakers in the car were going to go so theyre going in side the car instead. but ill still put a pair in the corners of the trunk with wires tapped and ran from a color bar so theyll dance with the music. also might throw this in the trunk if i win it, in back in the center with another light wired to a color bar but i plan to get the paint off and polish it. if its too much ill still get it but just put it in my garage instead. still playing with the idea in my head, with the trunk i can let my ideas go free since theres no real guideline how trunks go unless you go with the mat and side cardboards but thats too plain

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-LE...861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23254c6895


----------



## MILGON

Ray, your car is a must see!! need to check out all of your cool nic nacs. if your car is finished before the new year, are you taking it to the Majestics picnic?


----------



## GALLO 59

MILGON said:


> Ray, your car is a must see!! need to check out all of your cool nic nacs. if your car is finished before the new year, are you taking it to the Majestics picnic?


Thanks, defenitely will be interesting and different but still within good taste. chicken later tonight I'm going to post something cool. and absolutely that's my target date


----------



## MYERS60

LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD!!!!!! SHIT! I NEED TO START WORKING ON MY 60 SAP. BY THE WAY, WHAT DID YOU STRIP THA ALUMINUM WITH!!!!!?????? THANKS.


----------



## GALLO 59

MYERS60 said:


> LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD!!!!!! SHIT! I NEED TO START WORKING ON MY 60 SAP. BY THE WAY, WHAT DID YOU STRIP THA ALUMINUM WITH!!!!!?????? THANKS.


thanks bro, its not perfect, but will have alot of little surprises. your 60 looks done to me bro, what else does it need? to strip the aluminum, you need hair and grease remover, small black bottle with red letters in the plumbing aisle at home depot. that or anything with the same ingredients. i heard oven cleaner does it too. go to page 9 i think it is, i show it step by step. right now im working on another little accessory going in the car, almost done


----------



## dj kurse 1

GALLO 59 said:


> Thanks, defenitely will be interesting and different but still within good taste. *chicken* later tonight I'm going to post something cool. and absolutely that's my target date


LOL....I knew what you meant but I read it again and it says chicken instead of check in....:roflmao:


----------



## GALLO 59

dj kurse 1 said:


> LOL....I knew what you meant but I read it again and it says chicken instead of check in....:roflmao:


yea, auto text on my phone did that =b


----------



## Wizzard

Page 59! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

=D I have to make this page extra special, I won't dissapoint


----------



## GALLO 59

I'm so close to finishing it, this might be the page it happens


----------



## dj kurse 1

Looking de aquellas homie. One fine Fifty-Nine.
Likes the sound of that. what you think....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

LET'S SEE THIS BADASS 59 COME TOGETHER ON THIS PAGE RIGHT HERE


----------



## MILGON

QUOTE=GALLO 59;16150013]I'm so close to finishing it, this might be the page it happens [/QUOTE] 
I hope so. I'm crossing my fingers.hno:


----------



## MYERS60

GRACIAS!! 


GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro, its not perfect, but will have alot of little surprises. your 60 looks done to me bro, what else does it need? to strip the aluminum, you need hair and grease remover, small black bottle with red letters in the plumbing aisle at home depot. that or anything with the same ingredients. i heard oven cleaner does it too. go to page 9 i think it is, i show it step by step. right now im working on another little accessory going in the car, almost done


----------



## GALLO 59

what ive been playing with the last few days, finally got it figured out and working. will be mounted on the inside of the 59 next to the record player under the dash, or maybe sit on the transmission hump on the floorboard under the dash. whats really cool is that its originally light blue, same color as interior. 

here it is, set up with special, just watch. enjoy :drama:






at shows ill have it playing and running like how you see, with 1959 Impala commercials playing. always see them, but never working. mines does and it plays dvds and flash drive movies, shit even my xbox. or i can run a rear view camera set up ontop of it so people can see themselves on it as they pop theyre head in to have a look. 



























































































have something similar up my sleeve as well which you guys will see when i start showing it at shows.


----------



## GALLO 59

if its freezing on you guys like its on my computer, click on this link to see it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aa6y-WvYCA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## GALLO 59

if its freezing on you guys like its on my computer, click on this link to see it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aa6y-WvYCA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> if its freezing on you guys like its on my computer, click on this link to see it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aa6y-WvYCA&feature=player_embedded


Happy Thanksgiving Ray and IM lovin that idea bro with the OG tv ive never seen that done before :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:run:PAGE *59 *TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

getting alot done so next pics will be really good  not done tho, ill post in a few more days =)

just got off the phone with sam, SOMEONES kit is done and hes getting ready to ship out. told me he started mine this morning so someone will get theyre kit early =D


----------



## 57chevyguy

GALLO 59 said:


> hand sanded and polished, hand painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still has scratches i didnt want to sand off, gives them character, a life and a story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original and real, Projected Sound company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be working, will have sound and will play off my amps and sound system. thats why i said i was putting them in the back seat by the back window. will have a long speaker wire connecting to it so i can postition them anywhere else inside the car or outside the car :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 59 im trying to do different. not many 59s out there, but those that are have theyre own personal touch, this one will have mine



Looking good man. :thumbsup: That's what I call talent. :worship: Check out my thread "59 HARD TOP PROJECT"


----------



## npazzin

LOL looks like we were both born in the wrong decade!!!! lil tv is cool as hell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

nice build!!

check out my homies Ron's build!

http://www.cbforum.net/forum/index.php?topic=5713.0


----------



## 57chevyguy

GALLO 59 said:


> not done with what i wanted to do, but ill wrap it up here since its taking too long and i want to put the hood on it already so its only half done of what i really wanted to put on it but its good enough. agian, im not danny d or mike lamberson so dont knock me for it not being perfect but the way i see it its wayyy better than having it all fucked up and grimey looking under hood with a nice engine compartment, so im not complaining. but again its not perfect or fancy, im not an airbrush artist
> 
> here you go, felix the cat on a film still, silver leafed stars and numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again its not perfect or fancy but id rather look at that than a dirty ass underhood so im happy
> 
> the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done for today, fumes from all that paint got to me. tomorrow i work and saturday i relax but back on it sunday morning. check in sunday night, some really cool pictures going up sunday night



BAD ASS PAINT WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, cant wait for it to be done, working on it now. came up on this im glad i got my hands on it. not for the 59 but you know im going to make it cool, will be for sale when im done with it. will be perfect for a 20s to 40s car
































































watch how this will look in a few days, again not for 59, will be for sale but im glad i got my hands on it its cool and going to make it cooler


----------



## 57chevyguy

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, cant wait for it to be done, working on it now. came up on this im glad i got my hands on it. not for the 59 but you know im going to make it cool, will be for sale when im done with it. will be perfect for a 20s to 40s car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch how this will look in a few days, again not for 59, will be for sale but im glad i got my hands on it its cool and going to make it cooler


Nice seat, what are your plans for it? any recent pics of Christine?


----------



## GALLO 59

worked on it all day today, workin on it tomorrow all day too. have alot of progress, didnt get to make it on page 59 but ill try to get ti done on this page :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::h5:TTMFT FOR CHRISTINE cant wait to see the next set of pics :run:


----------



## RUSTY 36

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama: THE FANS WANNA SEE A FINAL FINISHED CRUISE VIDEO BIG HOMIE Lol :yes:


----------



## gabendacutlass

X2


----------



## GALLO 59

still workin on it, will post pics soon getting alot done


----------



## film_david

cant wait to see more... been editing on your piece Rey and it'S coming along really nice


----------



## GALLO 59

o shit! nice! i went to work today, on that same part of the street earlier i got a speeding ticket going 57 supposedly. glad they didnt see me that day (80+)


----------



## 57chevyguy

film_david said:


> cant wait to see more... been editing on your piece Rey and it'S coming along really nice
> 
> View attachment 577815


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks

GALLO 59 said:


> still workin on it, will post pics soon getting alot done


Sweet!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for the homie Rey :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

getting there, working on it bro. i want to post pics of alot done not just little by little so its getting there :thumbsup: how much did you pay for your exhaust done


----------



## GALLO 59

just got off the phone with sam, the bumper kit is fully paid but still isnt done but said im getting it in 2 to 3 weeks. anyone else get theyre kit from him? how long did shipping take?


----------



## ART LOKS

GALLO 59 said:


> just got off the phone with sam, the bumper kit is fully paid but still isnt done but said im getting it in 2 to 3 weeks. anyone else get theyre kit from him? how long did shipping take?


----------



## J B

Rey got some parts for sale if you know anyone with a 72 Impala or caprice


http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/3470104921.html


----------



## GALLO 59

still putting in work, not sleeping on it. just want to post pics of alot of progress not small steps but almost there  sunday night check in, ill post the first of a few pics ive taken so far










felicidades a la virgen de guadalupe en tu dia, 12/12/2012. pic was taken at placita olvera, el pueblo de los angeles


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin: TTMFT


----------



## GALLO 59

Getting there guys, damn weather is bad so I was put on hold but its getting there, pics soon trust me


----------



## caddyking

You're becoming unreliable...


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea I know  I used to post pictures daily, I bet people think I got lazy or gave up but I haven't have been working a lot even through the rain  I just want the next pictures to have a lot of progress not step by step. pictures soon I promise and when they are posted there going to be good  almost there


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> Yea I know  I used to post pictures daily, I bet people think I got lazy or gave up but I haven't have been working a lot even through the rain  I just want the next pictures to have a lot of progress not step by step. pictures soon I promise and when they are posted there going to be good  almost there


:drama::h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


> Yea I know  I used to post pictures daily, I bet people think I got lazy or gave up but I haven't have been working a lot even through the rain  I just want the next pictures to have a lot of progress not step by step. pictures soon I promise and when they are posted there going to be good  almost there


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## king debo

Yawn.. lol


----------



## GALLO 59

I know guys, sorry, seems like I stopped but I didn't. A lot of progress, pics soon you'll see. I know every day was posts of progress but no posts for days. Pics coming, and when they do you guys are going to trip out  almost there, trust me


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama::drama::run::thumbsup::run::chuck::drama::drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

still have progress done, today spent more time on the trunk. so far i have over 1g invested in the trunk thats out of my pocket, not including labor and not including the lifts or bumper kit. its coming out cool, and ive never seen another trunk done like this. will still have lifts, but making compartments where itll all be hidden. almost there guys


----------



## LURCH63

:drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

anticipation :drama:


----------



## king debo

Pffft post pics!


----------



## 59WETDREAMS

Does anyone know if I can use a four door frame for my two door


----------



## Texas 61 Impala




----------



## westcoastlowrider

Hope u had a great xmas Rey, now lets see some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT :drama:


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## Reckless

Dope build! :h5:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

:drama:


----------



## MILGON

Ray, hope you make it to the new years picnic.:x:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Rey this car needs to be at the LA supershow in July at the convention center next to my whip :thumbsup: PICS HOMIE WE NEED PICSSSS lol :run:


----------



## caddyking

not sure how this topic made it to PAGE 3 but there better be some pics posted soon or i'm shutting the server down...and I DO know how to do it.:werd::ninja::drama:lol


----------



## GALLO 59

Nooo, there IS progress  holidays kept me busy but I'm back on track. Pics on Sunday


----------



## GALLO 59

and there is a lot of progress I just didn't want to post pictures of a bunch of little steps I'd rather post pictures of one huge leap


----------



## GALLO 59

As we speak I'm putting in my interior trim moldings. check it out too, I was supposed to get my bumper kit for the New Years, I get a hold of Sam he tells me it's going to be a few weeks it's barely getting stamped, whatever the hell that means =\


----------



## GALLO 59

done for the night, got too damn cold ill keep going tomorrow. by the way, ALMOST bought a 59 impala visor, well sort of. me and westcoast tried to get one off some guy, was the wrong one wouldnt have worked but i was going to pay few hundred cause its stainless steel and thats hard to weld and work with to have it modified to fit a 59 hard top. guy gave too much of a run around so i gave up he can sell it to someone else but will have to get it modified and brackets made. ill just spend the $1100 plus the $400 i was going to spend on making it work on something else for it like lifts :thumbsup:

no visor, will have to go with this










like i said, work being done, pics up soon itll be worth the wait =)


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> done for the night, got too damn cold ill keep going tomorrow. by the way, ALMOST bought a 59 impala visor, well sort of. me and westcoast tried to get one off some guy, was the wrong one wouldnt have worked but i was going to pay few hundred cause its stainless steel and thats hard to weld and work with to have it modified to fit a 59 hard top. guy gave too much of a run around so i gave up he can sell it to someone else but will have to get it modified and brackets made. ill just spend the $1100 plus the $400 i was going to spend on making it work on something else for it like lifts :thumbsup:
> 
> no visor, will have to go with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said, work being done, pics up soon itll be worth the wait =)


Wudve looked bad ass homie on ur 59. Post pics soon homie :thumbsup: make a final drive video too


----------



## film_david

happy new year Rey. looking forward to some new pics!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

Q-VO HOMIE. MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, and yea happy new year david =) posting new pics soon, working on it alot lately hopefully by sunday  

came up on some dealer plates, only need one so 4 available, 12 bucks shipped each anyone interested just pm me










ALSOOOOOOOOOOO...........................

i contacted a trim guy, sent him pics of the visor i would have bought, said that because the pictures are good from all sides...





































... that for 800 bucks hell bust me out a fresh repop of one that he can get exact cause its too simple, and after that 600 each repop. said he can have them stamped out and can use the side windshield/vent window molding to get the curve down which would be the hard part, the rest he can eyeball and remake. so it wont be hard to get anymore or pay 1800+ bucks for them, you can just buy from him. said they can legally do it because theyre not gm stamped :cheesy:

its these guys

http://www.billionsandtrillionsinc.com/trim/

and these guys, said they can make anything just seeing which one of the two is cheaper waiting on these to call me back

http://www.hoosiertrim.com/stainless-steel-fabrication.htm

ill keep you guys posted on this, done for the night, going to sleep and back to work tomorrow


----------



## king debo

Dont let us down on Saturday now!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TIME FOR PICS HOMIE :x:


----------



## caddyking

:drama:


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## caddyking

hno:


----------



## caddyking

:inout:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:inout::inout:


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## dj kurse 1




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## GALLO 59

I know I know, sorry guys, I went since Saturday to sell in pomona then went to work at night and caught up on my sleep today. I'll take pics tomorrow when the sun is up, tonite pics of stuff I came up on


----------



## GALLO 59

sorry guys again, been busy this whole weekend. that and its cold as fuck here in so cal right now, kinda hard to work on it when my hands hurt and i got a big ass coat on. ended up going to pomona at around 1230am sunday morning to set up to sell, was fucken cold till the sun came up. saw this there



































one of these two i want next









































































and i know it aint a chevy or lowrider but i like 59 ford retractable tops. but when i see these i like them but all i see is money someones going to have to throw at it since its going to have to be pieced like mine. and every single piece of it needs to be replaced and aint cheap =(



















saw this on another forum. guy said its one of his treasures and will never let it go its not for sale






its the record to this






these red records were dealer and radio station record also known as jam handy records, it was played in the dealership and radio stations played it as commercials. not for sale and never let it go? everything is for sale and everything has a price :twak:


----------



## GALLO 59

that record is rare and cool, i have a lighter even more rare than that that when you open it it plays that song too. ill post a video tomorrow. 

i know its not related to my car, but came up on this too. i was born in LA and its my city and i love everything about it especially old and historic things about it. i was very young in the late 80s, still a kid under 10 but i remember going to downtown LA with my parents to see movies. this was before the big 30 screen cinemas were around so movie theaters only had one screen and played two movies a night. and the movie theaters that were in downtown LA that were still showing have been around since the teens and 1920s so they all had a victorian look, elegant and very decorated. i remember going to all of them and while the movie was playing my parents would be watching the movie and id be running around the lobby and basement of the theaters playing with other kids. guess there wasnt that many kidnappers and molesters back then we could do shit like that not today. but i been to all the theaters, and remember then even tho it was back then and the United Artist theaters was one of them














































i ran into a guy that does construction and turns out the United Artist theater thats been opened and around since 1927 is being turned into an ace hotel, a super fancy 5 star hotel with a pool and a club. when his construction company bidded and won the job, alot of the theater was torn out and thrown away, some kept. some things he knew were historic and couldnt throw out and took home. when i found this out i had him sell me some of the stuff he took home

in the earlier pictures and in the marquee you can see the original marquee letters




























then they ripped them off at the start of the construction










and i was able to buy my pick of the actual letters


----------



## FLA813DOVER

ttt


----------



## GALLO 59

and when they were tearing down the walls in the storage room, they found this bottle one of the workers left between the walls when they built it. its a Nu Grape bottle from the los angeles bottling company and the bottle style is the original bottle that was from 1920














































the outside and inside of the theater was really decorated, just like most of the historic theaters in downtown LA


----------



## GALLO 59

now look at the chaneliere, its the original it had since 1927 when it opened. i got a piece of the chandeliere in the main lobby that had some of the pieces replaced because they were damaged









































































and in these youtube videos

1:52 and 2:06 you can see the crystals on the base of the chandalier 






and in 1:39 on this one






this video shows the theater how i remember it before it got shut down and all fucked up






and in 8:43 of that video when the curtain starts to fall, this was the lever in the projector room that raised and lowered it



















it was ripped out when the construction crew put new wiring, switches and breakers in the theater. not car related, but thought id share


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Thats why i dont care to go to Pomona no more, look at the prices, $650 for a grill and 900 for a grill guard that needs rechrmoing :around:


----------



## 67impalaSS

that movie theater is amazing, i wish they would have reused the stuff for the new hotel. hey can we play frisbee with that red record


----------



## GALLO 59

yea it WAS amazing, now its going to be flashy but modern. theyre turning the theater part into a club. they did that with club 740 which used to be the luxurious globe theater from back then too, now is a complete dump they ruined it. i worked there as the doorman the first day they opened it as a club and was excited to get to work there cause of its history, till i got there and saw how they butchered the inside. i only worked there for a month till i started seeing crack head homeless girls blowing some of the drunk guys coming out the club drunk in the alley where the entrance is. the best of all the theaters in downtown LA that was restored was the los angeles theater, its absolutely beautiful and has alot of history. 

and yea, no frisbee with that record, i only seen it once and when i did i bought it so now its mine  

came up on this today, needed a new dresser cause i bought a bunch of new clothes but fuck ikea this is more me










been nervous about drilling out my wings to install the antennas, doing that tomorrow tho so ill post pictures =)


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> and when they were tearing down the walls in the storage room, they found this bottle one of the workers left between the walls when they built it. its a Nu Grape bottle from the los angeles bottling company and the bottle style is the original bottle that was from 1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the outside and inside of the theater was really decorated, just like most of the historic theaters in downtown LA


badass rey :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

Nice score .. that theater is dope


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. worked on the car today, ran into this. does anyone know where it goes? cant figure out where it goes to


----------



## GALLO 59

not sure if i asked about these before. i know the other pieces were for 61 but dont remember these


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Those pieces dont belong to a 59 homie.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> Those pieces dont belong to a 59 homie.


x59


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GALLO 59 said:


> sorry guys again, been busy this whole weekend. that and its cold as fuck here in so cal right now, kinda hard to work on it when my hands hurt and i got a big ass coat on. ended up going to pomona at around 1230am sunday morning to set up to sell, was fucken cold till the sun came up. saw this there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these two i want next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i know it aint a chevy or lowrider but i like 59 ford retractable tops. but when i see these i like them but all i see is money someones going to have to throw at it since its going to have to be pieced like mine. and every single piece of it needs to be replaced and aint cheap =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this on another forum. guy said its one of his treasures and will never let it go its not for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the record to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these red records were dealer and radio station record also known as jam handy records, it was played in the dealership and radio stations played it as commercials. not for sale and never let it go? everything is for sale and everything has a price :twak:


:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> Those pieces dont belong to a 59 homie.


thanks guys, this was the last piece i was like what the fuck does this go to :twak: ill put them up on ebay, someone will recognize them and buy them. seem to look like vent window moldings. again thanks guys


----------



## caddyking

:inout:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I THINK I GOT THESAME PEICES THAT WAS THROWN IN MY TRUNK BUT DONT KNOW WHERE THE HELL THEY GO????


----------



## king debo

Post some 59 pics


----------



## GALLO 59

tomorrow ill post pics, been working alot. im getting paid so trust me i dont mind but been busy. ill post pics tomorrow of some of the things done and putting in it. this time for sure too. got this in today, 2 1/2 inches so its going to sound good










check in tomorrow nite for sure


----------



## npazzin

bump


----------



## dj kurse 1

GALLO 59 said:


> *tomorrow ill post pics*, been working alot. im getting paid so trust me i dont mind but been busy. ill post pics tomorrow of some of the things done and putting in it. this time for sure too. got this in today, 2 1/2 inches so its going to sound good
> 
> 
> 
> *check in tomorrow nite for sure*


Well....it's tonight and no pics...:facepalm:


----------



## king debo

2 weeks ...I want to see these lifts


----------



## westcoastlowrider

king debo said:


> 2 weeks ...I want to see these lifts



:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

still working on that, hit a bump today, a leak and cant find from where and ran out of daylight cause i spent the day watching the game. but im determined to install and fix this on my own thats why its taking me so long. cope with me guys, its not easy but will be done very soon and ill post pics, its cause im on my own here and its the first time i do this but almost there. when i post pics you guys wont be disappointed. im off all week till friday so every min im awake till then is going to be to work on this 

for now this, came up on it














































and remember my record?



















heres the lighter that plays the same song


----------



## GALLO 59

record, album and lighter were dealer only so not many around out there :nicoderm:


----------



## dj kurse 1

liking the dealer books. I have *ALL* of mine for my 80 Cadillac Coupe.


----------



## GALLO 59

dj kurse 1 said:


> liking the dealer books. I have *ALL* of mine for my 80 Cadillac Coupe.


thats really cool, never seen caddy dealer items so im sure theyre rare and up there in price so hold on to them. its cool you can not just have them but display them. i seen what those grille badges go for so i can imagine the dealer stuff

getting ready to get on this car, back to work =)


----------



## GALLO 59

and i know you guys aint going to be happy, but going with this. no cutting no welding no extra weight on the 59s frame and now i still have my whole trunk to play with. all bolt on even the brackets. i know, im a lowrider at heart and i feel like im , but i already have a car with hydraulics my 65 and this its not the money i dont care about that but its the work i put in on it that i want to protect even tho with bolt on airbags it doesnt drop the value at all on the car. defenitely going mufflers on the airbags you wont hear it drop, so yea airbags, but will still do the job fbss with no problems or charging batteries


----------



## caddyking

:loco: lol. Can't wait to see progress


----------



## npazzin

bags!!!!! oh no!!!!!! lol


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT!!!


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> and i know you guys aint going to be happy, but going with this. no cutting no welding no extra weight on the 59s frame and now i still have my whole trunk to play with. all bolt on even the brackets. i know, im a lowrider at heart and i feel like im , but i already have a car with hydraulics my 65 and this its not the money i dont care about that but its the work i put in on it that i want to protect even tho with bolt on airbags it doesnt drop the value at all on the car. defenitely going mufflers on the airbags you wont hear it drop, so yea airbags, but will still do the job fbss with no problems or charging batteries



Either way its going to look badass. I can't wait to see it


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, i know guys. its like, its going to be lifted and will fbss, but not really. feel that way cause my 65 has hydraulics and i know how it was when others would pull up on me trying to clown and id hear theyre bags. wouldnt even have to clown back or swing it, just hit the switch and raise the back or front and all they had to do was hear that swoooop and that was it i had them and they knew it. and the way it rides, the sway and bounce of being fully dropped or locked up. and im a lowrider at heart, so this isnt an easy transition for me i feel more like if im heating the springs instead or using those air shocks you fill up with a home compressor to raise up, half stepping if you know what i mean so i feel you guys on this. people would hear cars with bags and be like o ok hes got bags in it. but when theyd hear me hit the switch and hear the hydraulic motors screaming theyd be like o shit! what it do! hit those switches swing that shit! 2 totally different reactions even tho theyre both doing the same thing. not knocking airbags tho, if so i wouldnt have gone in that direction with my 59. theyre convenient since no charging, maintenance free and dont put stress and weight on your frame and body and i still get to keep my trunk. but i feel you guys, alot of you are like what the fuck. but i spent a shitload of money and hours under that car and getting the complete suspension, drivetrain and front end done and want to keep it riding and feeling like new. but what the car will be lacking on hydraulics will be made up on other things getting done on the car, you guys will see soon :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59

1:35 thats what im going to miss with this one


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> record, album and lighter were dealer only so not many around out there :nicoderm:


you start collecting that stuff, it`s like a sickness,,,,,,,,,,,
i have almost every year from 1937 to 1948 and 1958 to 1964 then 1976 glass house
plus all the dealer posters from the impalas 58 thu 64
it`s a hoarding issue :tears:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

GALLO 59 said:


> yea, i know guys. its like, its going to be lifted and will fbss, but not really. feel that way cause my 65 has hydraulics and i know how it was when others would pull up on me trying to clown and id hear theyre bags. wouldnt even have to clown back or swing it, just hit the switch and raise the back or front and all they had to do was hear that swoooop and that was it i had them and they knew it. and the way it rides, the sway and bounce of being fully dropped or locked up. and im a lowrider at heart, so this isnt an easy transition for me i feel more like if im heating the springs instead or using those air shocks you fill up with a home compressor to raise up, half stepping if you know what i mean so i feel you guys on this. people would hear cars with bags and be like o ok hes got bags in it. but when theyd hear me hit the switch and hear the hydraulic motors screaming theyd be like o shit! what it do! hit those switches swing that shit! 2 totally different reactions even tho theyre both doing the same thing. not knocking airbags tho, if so i wouldnt have gone in that direction with my 59. theyre convenient since no charging, maintenance free and dont put stress and weight on your frame and body and i still get to keep my trunk. but i feel you guys, alot of you are like what the fuck. but i spent a shitload of money and hours under that car and getting the complete suspension, drivetrain and front end done and want to keep it riding and feeling like new. but what the car will be lacking on hydraulics will be made up on other things getting done on the car, you guys will see soon :yes:


Well said homie!! Love that jam u had going in ur vid also.


----------



## GALLO 59

MR.59 said:


> you start collecting that stuff, it`s like a sickness,,,,,,,,,,,
> i have almost every year from 1937 to 1948 and 1958 to 1964 then 1976 glass house
> plus all the dealer posters from the impalas 58 thu 64
> it`s a hoarding issue :tears:


yea, i collect because that stuff is more rare than the car accessoriess because they were dealer only not for the public which means extremely rare and limited supply because when the new year model came out the stuff was thrown away. on ebay i look under chevrolet rare, chevrolet showroom, chevrolet promotional, chevrolet dealer, chevrolet advertising, and chevrolet albums then dig through the 100s of stuff to find the one thing thats worth getting. and the shit isnt cheap, most dont want to sell if its not online so you have to give them offer they cant refuse. 

and yea im only interested in those years too, 37 to 48 and 57 to 64 only and 65 because i have a 65. not too interested in other years like 49 to 56

what i look for is things like

1. dealer albums
2. banners
3. smalls like paper plates and lighters and napkins
4. LOBBY CARDS
5. red jam handy records
6. dealer seller COMPLETE kits
7. calendars hung in dealerships
8. license plate frames
9. WIFE AND KIDS DEALER HANDOUTS. these are extremely rare, toys with chevrolet on them and perfumes and makeup kits with chevrolet on them. theres one womens makeup compact that when you open it it plays the chevrolet jingle like my lighter does
10. chevrolet dealer employee and mechanic patches

so any of these things come up 37 to 48 and 57 to 64, im on it. yea its addictive, and problably as expensive as a drug habit :420:


----------



## GALLO 59

One thing, that's just my opinion on dealer items, not cars themselves. I plan to get a 70s Monte Carlo next or 78 79 Lincoln and a cutlass again like my first car


----------



## GALLO 59

there you go you big babies




























thats right low quality grainy low light pics, cause the good pics will come when its done, im not to far behind. all glass in including the vent windows rechromed, just need to adjust driver door glass. front end completely bolted on for good, every single piece and bolt and panel. car has been complete and now one piece for a while now, this is just so you see there is progress and i didnt quit or sell the car or anything. be patient, almost there :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david

oh heck yeah... this baby looks clean! cant wait to see high resolution noise free daylight pictures 

it is going to be beautiful Rey! dont forget, you need to give me a ride in it :thumbsup:

wow, even the chrome in the dark is blinging like crazy


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TTT!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> there you go you big babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right low quality grainy low light pics, cause the good pics will come when its done, im not to far behind. all glass in including the vent windows rechromed, just need to adjust driver door glass. front end completely bolted on for good, every single piece and bolt and panel. car has been complete and now one piece for a while now, this is just so you see there is progress and i didnt quit or sell the car or anything. be patient, almost there :thumbsup:


:nicoderm::worship:


----------



## tko_818

Looking good homie.. im still itching to see whats with that top secret trunk :wow:


----------



## GALLO 59

of course david, almost there ill let you know when its done  and thanks shy, getting there, home stretch if you know what i mean. this is going to be a good summer :biggrin:

a little dealer giveaway i found when cleaning today




























i seen one of these with the chevrolet "popeye" on it, wish i jumped on it, never saw it again after that


----------



## GALLO 59

tko_818 said:


> Looking good homie.. im still itching to see whats with that top secret trunk :wow:


itll be worth the wait, defenitely different but really cool you guys will like it


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> itll be worth the wait, defenitely different but really cool you guys will like it


If theres 2 things im all about, its DIY building and different.. so trust me, I've had my eye on this thread constantly from the get go my brotha


----------



## film_david

tko_818 said:


> If theres 2 things im all about, its DIY building and different.. so trust me, I've had my eye on this thread constantly from the get go my brotha


co-sign :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

the view from my window when i wake up


----------



## GALLO 59

and yes thats a real rooster in the bottom right =b


----------



## J B

You think you will have the ride ready for this.... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/356725-cruise-van-buren-drive.html


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> the view from my window when i wake up


Lookin good homie doesnt look like much is left till your ready to hit the blvd uffin:


----------



## J B

GALLO 59 said:


> still working on that, hit a bump today, a leak and cant find from where and ran out of daylight cause i spent the day watching the game. but im determined to install and fix this on my own thats why its taking me so long. cope with me guys, its not easy but will be done very soon and ill post pics, its cause im on my own here and its the first time i do this but almost there. when i post pics you guys wont be disappointed. im off all week till friday so every min im awake till then is going to be to work on this
> 
> for now this, came up on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and remember my record?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the lighter that plays the same song


The lighter is sick


----------



## Caballo

This looks like a perfect thread for this type of video. Bringing back the days the impala was originally designed


----------



## dj kurse 1

Caballo said:


> This looks like a perfect thread for this type of video. Bringing back the days the impala was originally designed


They honestly thought cars would look like that in the future back [email protected] 9:49
It's almost 2015 and I am still waiting for the Hover board, automatic shoelaces, self drying jacket and most of all flying cars...
Cool video. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Caballo said:


> This looks like a perfect thread for this type of video. Bringing back the days the impala was originally designed


:thumbsup: i have a few videos like that one that im going to use for my car, trying to upload a few to download off the internet for the people that been asking me for the videos. and thanks tko_818, thats my thing too, diy and different. theres things im doing to this car i never seen done, this car will defenitely be an expression of myself. and yea guys, the car should be ready very very soon like i said, in the pics it looks there already


----------



## GALLO 59

ready for small update?


----------



## npazzin

na, it can wait lol


----------



## GALLO 59

almost home, in a few min ill post small update


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> na, it can wait lol


o ok, it can wait another few weeks?


----------



## GALLO 59

its just a small update, you guys seen this already but alittle closer with more detail. 5 more min


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> ready for small update?


Lets see it homie :h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


>


*OOOOOOOOOWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *:worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

NOW STEP BACK AND THINK BACK OF ALL THE PAIN, SWEAT, AND TEARS IT TOOK TO GET THIS CAR TO THIS SHAPE IT IS NOW. AND LOOKIN AT THE FINISHED PRODUCT MAKE IT ALL WORTH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

posted. o and the bumper looks alittle droopy cause i havent tightened it yet


----------



## GALLO 59

westcoastlowrider said:


> NOW STEP BACK AND THINK BACK OF ALL THE PAIN, SWEAT, AND TEARS IT TOOK TO GET THIS CAR TO THIS SHAPE IT IS NOW. AND LOOKIN AT THE FINISHED PRODUCT MAKE IT ALL WORTH IT :thumbsup:


not done yet bro, its about 85% done but almost there. it rained today, so im hitting it hard starting sunday when im off so hopefully in about 2 weeks its fully done


----------



## film_david

wow! just wow! loving every single pic... :thumbsup: Awesome job Rey! Keep pushing. I wanna see this thing on the Blvd.


----------



## GALLO 59

o and the wiring in the motor isnt cleaned up yet, thats getting done sunday its still a spiderweb right now


----------



## GALLO 59

film_david said:


> wow! just wow! loving every single pic... :thumbsup: Awesome job Rey! Keep pushing. I wanna see this thing on the Blvd.


thanks david, after sunday ill know its just from the doors back i have to wrap up which is just get the interior in (its all done), wire up the gauges, install sound system, put the last of the trims, but the bumper kit on it, airbags, and finish up my trunk  sounds like alot, but i can bust out each in a single day


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Its lookin great bro are you keepin the rims red or going blue or black???


----------



## film_david

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks david, after sunday ill know its just from the doors back i have to wrap up which is just get the interior in (its all done), wire up the gauges, install sound system, put the last of the trims, but the bumper kit on it, airbags, and finish up my trunk  sounds like alot, but i can bust out each in a single day


I'm truly excited for u man... it's been a pleasure to follow you and your build bro  cant wait for new updates.

yeah what about the tires? sticking with these for now?


----------



## GALLO 59

westcoastlowrider said:


> Its lookin great bro are you keepin the rims red or going blue or black???


doing something with hubcaps with those rims, but on the market right now for spokes. saw some in pomona for 1800 with 59 cap and all


----------



## GALLO 59

check out full size image of chrome, it sparkles


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> doing something with hubcaps with those rims, but on the market right now for spokes. saw some in pomona for 1800 with 59 cap and all


Cant wait to see homie, thats one thing i really love about this build, the creativity and thinking outside the box that went into this 59. Individuality at its finest in this car much props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

GALLO 59 said:


> check out full size image of chrome, it sparkles


click on the picture then click on it agian after its open to make it bigger. mr impala gets down with his chrome, thanks brent


----------



## film_david

gotta say the idea with the felix cat under hood presenting the engine and all that chrome was a great idea!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks david. might redo the felix, youll see what i mean if i do it but after the car is done. well technically the car wont be done but done for now. im going to have it as is for a few weeks and enjoy my car, then off to repaint again with flakes so its going to be done FOR NOW


----------



## dj kurse 1

GALLO 59 said:


> check out full size image of chrome, it sparkles


damn thats so bright i had to wear my shades...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

westcoastlowrider said:


> NOW STEP BACK AND THINK BACK OF ALL THE PAIN, SWEAT, AND TEARS IT TOOK TO GET THIS CAR TO THIS SHAPE IT IS NOW. AND LOOKIN AT THE FINISHED PRODUCT MAKE IT ALL WORTH IT :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## scanless

GALLO 59 said:


> click on the picture then click on it agian after its open to make it bigger. mr impala gets down with his chrome, thanks brent


:thumbsup::worship::h5:


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


>


too sick homie! :worship: you earned this shit! :thumbsup: i cant wait to get to this point brotha. keep the momentum going!


----------



## 67impalaSS

cant wait to see what you have in store for the trunk and page 67 heck yeah !!!!


----------



## MILGON

GALLO 59 said:


> what a difference. good job ray. hey, you ever get your continental kit?


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro. no not yet. i called sam on monday and he said the stuff went out to chromers and will be back and ready to ship in 10 days, so now itll ship out next friday SUPPOSEDLY. i say that since he said id get it before new years. im not mad tho, no rush. but when i first emailed him about it back in the first week of november, he told me he had one in stock so i said ill take it. then i sent him payment $2400 in full for it plus shipping and was he was like o ok wow, told me oh youre serious about this, well ill get on it and start making it. he thought i was bullshitting and window shopping or do a lay away thing and have it paid off by the time i paid it off. so its barely getting done now, now if it is shipped next friday, i have no idea how long itll take to get here but same day it gets here the cover is getting painted blue and hopefully i have the spare tire for it ready too. someone posted the size i needed to put in there but i dont remember where they posted it and the size


----------



## MILGON

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro. no not yet. i called sam on monday and he said the stuff went out to chromers and will be back and ready to ship in 10 days, so now itll ship out next friday SUPPOSEDLY. i say that since he said id get it before new years. im not mad tho, no rush. but when i first emailed him about it back in the first week of november, he told me he had one in stock so i said ill take it. then i sent him payment $2400 in full for it plus shipping and was he was like o ok wow, told me oh youre serious about this, well ill get on it and start making it. he thought i was bullshitting and window shopping or do a lay away thing and have it paid off by the time i paid it off. so its barely getting done now, now if it is shipped next friday, i have no idea how long itll take to get here but same day it gets here the cover is getting painted blue and hopefully i have the spare tire for it ready too. someone posted the size i needed to put in there but i dont remember where they posted it and the size


yea, i remember mine took awhile too. i think the tire size is 7.50-14. double check with sam. car looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS

MILGON said:


> GALLO 59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing job you did there, Rey!!! It is hardly to believe its the same car! Respect!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin: BUMP!!!


----------



## dj kurse 1

:worship:
that says it all...


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, but again like i said its not perfect, but im fine with it. why? because i really enjoyed this build so far, and been playing around lately with my spray guns and flake and im painting my 65 and 48 flaked after im done with this, but i love building and creating its what makes me happy. since during the build it has some flaws now, but im fine with it because i decided every year after the summer im going to repaint the 59. wont be hard to scuff and spray, and i can remove all the trim and put back on in about a day so thats no problem. but every year im going to bust out with a new look. sounds like alot of work but im fine with it, the bodywork is done so its all now scuff back down to primer and spray, and trims i can take off and put back on in a few hours. so every summer itll have a completely new look, so when its put away for a few weeks after summer, keep an eye out for it cause itll be something new


----------



## westsidehydros

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks bro. no not yet. i called sam on monday and he said the stuff went out to chromers and will be back and ready to ship in 10 days, so now itll ship out next friday SUPPOSEDLY. i say that since he said id get it before new years. im not mad tho, no rush. but when i first emailed him about it back in the first week of november, he told me he had one in stock so i said ill take it. then i sent him payment $2400 in full for it plus shipping and was he was like o ok wow, told me oh youre serious about this, well ill get on it and start making it. he thought i was bullshitting and window shopping or do a lay away thing and have it paid off by the time i paid it off. so its barely getting done now, now if it is shipped next friday, i have no idea how long itll take to get here but same day it gets here the cover is getting painted blue and hopefully i have the spare tire for it ready too. someone posted the size i needed to put in there but i dont remember where they posted it and the size


lol...thats text book sam...told me same story. "oh, I have one here that customer backed out on, ready to go"....send him the $, (in full of coarse) and than wait and wait. If dude would just say, send me half, I'll make it, than send other half when done, itd be cool. But for some reason he drags it out. no worries though, when you get it, it'll be bad ass !!!


----------



## MR.59

westsidehydros said:


> lol...thats text book sam...told me same story. "oh, I have one here that customer backed out on, ready to go"....send him the $, (in full of coarse) and than wait and wait. If dude would just say, send me half, I'll make it, than send other half when done, itd be cool. But for some reason he drags it out. no worries though, when you get it, it'll be bad ass !!!


need to ask for pics of it , so you can see it`s "READY TO SHIP"


----------



## Boone

dam homie u got a sexy ass car! good work bro...


----------



## tko_818

TTT for a true BUILT NOT BOUGHT 59 :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks alot guys, glad you guys like the build so far. were almost there :nicoderm: yea defenitely built not bought. taught myself alot along the way since it was my first attempt at some of the things i did with the car. it was a project that turned into a love affair and thats what drove me to put in work along with the passion i already had for classic cars. hopefully it helped some of you because i know how it feels needing help with something and feeling stuck. there was plenty of times that i wanted to throw my wrench through the windshield id get so frustrated, wanted to say man fuck this and go have a drink but i didnt i kept at it. and its very hard to stay motivated to do something when its just you doing it, its me by myself in my back yard doing this. and alot of my friends and people out there with projects know what i mean, you put things off because something good is on tv or its too hot or too cold or everyone else is enjoying themselves so you want to too and before you know it you have a project sitting for weeks with no progress and thats dangerous because a few weeks can turn into a few months then a few years. thats why for some its hard to stick with things like the gym or trying to diet, go back to school, stop smoking or drinking. when its just you trying on your own you lose focus and motivation and to get back on it is harder than when you started because odds are you tried it and are lazy now. so no it wasnt easy but i kept at it and motivated myself by looking at finished cars on here on the 59 impala fest and am almost done now so im happy 

no cool pics today, and i know alot of you hate airbags so arent happy with me going with this on my 59. but i went out to get 2 more valves to make it side to side too so it wont be just front and back










i got all my stuff from air ride equipment in san bernardino. its funny, when i went in i was like i need a setup for a 59 impala, and they were like "a real one?", and the guy they called to make the brackets said over the phone too "a real one?". i guess they came across alot of 4 doors or posts and maybe the brackets are different. and when i showed them pictures the guy told me if i could send him a pic of it to his phone and told other guys that came in that they have to see my car, to show them the pictures. felt good :cheesy: 

picked this up too, og coke bottle










because of the lettering, color and top, its 1915 to 1957 










and the bottle itself says dec 25 1923










you will see soon what part this bottle will play


----------



## GALLO 59

and noo its not going to be the washer fluid bottle, i got something more cool planned for it, never seen it done before


----------



## GALLO 59

hops everyone had a nice superbowl sunday holiday. mine wasnt good, ended up losing about $1600 total in a collection of bets but fuck it. no work done today, trying to sober up now so i can go to sleep without waking up hung over but tomorrow ill be donee with my little project im working on so youll guys will see it tomorrow, check in around 9pm


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> hops everyone had a nice superbowl sunday holiday. mine wasnt good, ended up losing about $1600 total in a collection of bets but fuck it. no work done today, trying to sober up now so i can go to sleep without waking up hung over but tomorrow ill be donee with my little project im working on so youll guys will see it tomorrow, check in around 9pm


:drama::drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

well my idea backfired. this










was supposed to be my switch box housing 4 switches, front back side to side. so i went and bought a diamond tip drill, dunked the bottle in water and started the drilling




























well it didnt work because of the angle of the curve inside the bottle, it wont mount the switch on the inside because the base of it is too wide and square. it would have been really cool if it had worked, never seen a coke bottle switch box. but tried it, wont work. no worries, have to try something else now but trust me ill figure out something cool 

got this, what features and detalis does it have and does it look like?



























































































was thinking of making this my switch box, but dont know...










so right now looking through all of my stuff to find the right thing to use. really wish the bottle would have worked. a sqare flat bottle would work like a jack daniels or patron bottle, but theyre not 50s so no go on that. ill figure something out. tomorrow morning i get to work on it again, but what im doing will take a few days but ill post pics by the weekend


----------



## tko_818

what about something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-NOS-1940S-1950S-ACCESSORY-LUCKY-STRIKE-DASHBOARD-ASHTRAY-/130843822013?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AChevrolet&hash=item1e76e647bd&vxp=mtr

Nothing says 50's like cigarettes man. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

tko_818 said:


> what about something like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-NOS-1940S-1950S-ACCESSORY-LUCKY-STRIKE-DASHBOARD-ASHTRAY-/130843822013?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AChevrolet&hash=item1e76e647bd&vxp=mtr
> 
> Nothing says 50's like cigarettes man. :thumbsup:


hmmm, didnt think about that :thumbsup: all i had in mind was coca cola and drive in stuff, forgot about that thanks bro


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> hmmm, didnt think about that :thumbsup: all i had in mind was coca cola and drive in stuff, forgot about that thanks bro


Well, most people in the 50s went to drive ins while drinking Coca Cola with a cigarette :biggrin: see if u can work with it!


----------



## GALLO 59

boogie time. started today, will be done by thurs nite, up and down side to side and on the road by friday night. post a video when im done


----------



## Caballo

How about using a piece off an old electric guitar? Like the body or the neck? Reminds me of Elvis, Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens....... Might go well with your 50's microphone.


----------



## GALLO 59

hmm, didnt think of that either =) 

anyone else thats bagging a 59-64 x frame impala, the new kits they have are exactly what they claim, all bolt on










picture looks bad cause its from my cell phone and its dark, but my whole rear is now done and bagged and is all bolt on. no cutting no welding just cut a 3/8 hole to run the hose. front wheels tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59

to do the rear alone took me about an hour, it was easy. what was irritating is when i bought the kit, like i anything else i do i want it complete. i dont want to drive halfway through the job back to buy parts and any other shit i need to finish it. i want to just start, have everything i need and finish it at once. these "complete" kits you still have to go out and buy the switches, 9 wire switch cord, switch plate/box, bracket bolts, power wire, fuse box, hose clips, teflon tape, and wire end tips. not exactly a complete fucken kit and i had to make 2 trips to get all this shit right in the middle of doing it


----------



## tko_818

traitor!  haha jp homie, its coming together nicely.. to be straight up with you, i dont think i could put hydros on a 59 or 57.. i love em too much.. but things change :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

o yea =b i figured id lose alot of you watching this with the airbags. but i put thousands and days of work under the car to over stress it and tweek it. being this kit is bolt on my car will be a virgin car and hold its complete value. the kit is completely bolt on and in a few hours can pull it all out and put springs and shocks back in and its stock again. the big thing was putting all the weight in the trunk and welding on the frame. 57 to 59 i wouldnt and didnt, personally too valuable and i know it because how much i have invested in it but im not knocking any other 59 with hydraulics because im sure its better than mine, i seen whats out there. but any other year its on, thats why i had no problem putting hydraulics in my 65 and would never bag it. if someone clows me in my bags, i just go home and get my 65 

before i got this 59, i was experimenting with locks and clips. what i mean by that is with my 48 i went all original just like my 65. original is cool, and clean. but felt like once in a while it could use a change, alittle more custom. well a paint job is pretty much permanent till you repaint it, but technically interior isnt because its all screwed and bolted down. remember that scene where cheech and chong were in the van and were getting clowned and cheech said "were not dressed right"? well i thought it could be cool if it could be done that easy. well it can and thats where i left off before the 59 came along. im really crafty with shit like that, figuring out stuff and when you see my trunk youll see what i mean. but im handy with my tools and making and creating stuff and where i left off was door and rear side panels that came off and on with clips and buttons i made and modified. not just the fabric but the whole panel itself. as for locks, thats what i was trying to figure out for the front seat, but nothing i found was secure enough to hold it down so i decided the stock bolts would take alittle longer but would be fine. 

heres my idea with all this. my 65 is all stock original interior. with the new clips i put on them without tools by hand i can pop off the door and side panels and rear armrest. the back seat naturally just pulls right out, and the front seat i unbolt and pull out and since the back and front seat are out i pull out the carpet too. then i snap on a new set of door and rear side panels and rear armrest that are done tuck and roll. i pop in a biscuit tuck carpet, push back in another back seat thats tuck and rolled and bolt down another front seat thats tuck and rolled too. i timed myself after i made the clips, took me 8 min to completely take out my interior and put it back in. so thats how long it would take me if i had the extra set thats custom sitting on the side. so imagine being able to swap out your whole interior to have a whole new look in under 10 min. youll have both looks, best of both worlds. only thing is youre going to need two sets of everything, including seats and carpet. and enough room to store the extra set of interior. but if you buy it all needing to be redone you can get it cheap. thats where i left off, and in just alittle bit longer when im done with this car ill pick up where i left off on the 65 and finish pulling this off. also repainting the 65 flake mint green. just give me some time, few weeks and youll see this


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Lookin good bro, i think the cigeratte box is a great idea


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ray what about some old school liqour bottle?? Jack daniels?


----------



## GALLO 59

couldnt get much done today, it got fucken cold. but ended up doing all the plumbing and ran all the lines. 
































































done with these, tossed to the side now










the bottom and back is all done all thats left is to do the front and bolt down the tank, valves and compressor and its done. will do the front on saturday, bolt everything down in trunk on sunday and im done with the suspension. took me alittle longer to finish, i have to stop around this time instead of being able to bust all nighters cause its too cold. sunday ill have a video posted, fbss :h5:


----------



## tko_818

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

talked to sam today, bumper kit ships out 8am tomorrow morning fuck yea! :run:


----------



## GALLO 59

whats amazing is when i opened it, it smelled like acutal budweiser but had a whiskey smell to it like it fermented more into liquor, and still had bubbles in it




























and here it is, gave it a second life and purpose














































told you guys id figure out my switch box problem. right now im wiring it up and drilling a hole in the bottom of the can for the switch cable then jb weld or silicone the bottom back on


----------



## FLA813DOVER

TTT


----------



## Caballo

I hope you got a tetanus shot before you messed with that can 

Unique ideas like that make a car stand out in my mind.


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


> whats amazing is when i opened it, it smelled like acutal budweiser but had a whiskey smell to it like it fermented more into liquor, and still had bubbles in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is, gave it a second life and purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told you guys id figure out my switch box problem. right now im wiring it up and drilling a hole in the bottom of the can for the switch cable then jb weld or silicone the bottom back on


:thumbsup: TTT!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HELLA NICE


----------



## J B

GALLO 59 said:


> whats amazing is when i opened it, it smelled like acutal budweiser but had a whiskey smell to it like it fermented more into liquor, and still had bubbles in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is, gave it a second life and purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told you guys id figure out my switch box problem. right now im wiring it up and drilling a hole in the bottom of the can for the switch cable then jb weld or silicone the bottom back on



Looks good homeboy you could invite us over for some drinks instead of pouring it down the drain.:drama::run:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, and id rather smoke a sherm stick some butt naked shit than drink that shit, lets see you drink it jb


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> well my idea backfired. this
> 
> 
> 
> was supposed to be my switch box housing 4 switches, front back side to side. so i went and bought a diamond tip drill, dunked the bottle in water and started the drilling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it didnt work because of the angle of the curve inside the bottle, it wont mount the switch on the inside because the base of it is too wide and square. it would have been really cool if it had worked, never seen a coke bottle switch box. but tried it, wont work. no worries, have to try something else now but trust me ill figure out something cool
> 
> got this, what features and detalis does it have and does it look like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking of making this my switch box, but dont know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so right now looking through all of my stuff to find the right thing to use. really wish the bottle would have worked. a sqare flat bottle would work like a jack daniels or patron bottle, but theyre not 50s so no go on that. ill figure something out. tomorrow morning i get to work on it again, but what im doing will take a few days but ill post pics by the weekend


SWITCH BOX


----------



## GALLO 59

MR.59 said:


> SWITCH BOX


o shit, for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Nice switch box


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, and id rather smoke a sherm stick some butt naked shit than drink that shit, lets see you drink it jb


:roflmao::roflmao:you would have to go straight to the hospital if anyone drank that shit :barf:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, working on it as we speak. doing up the front, just hope i can finish cause its not going to rain but if it gets too cold ill have to stop. if i finish up the front today, tomorrow morning i put in the wiring, tank and pumps and were done, front back side to side  check in tomorrow night for a video, tonight if im done with front wheels a pic of what the bolt on bags look like in the front


----------



## GALLO 59

got cold, done for the day but im not done with front so ill get up early and finish up tomorrow. going to 5 guys for a burger now and chill for the night. o and YES im putting in mufflers on the airbags, you are not going to hear it drop its going to be whisper quiet


----------



## Barba

GALLO 59 said:


>


LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

Barba said:


> LOOKING GOOD!!!


thanks bro, i been watching your build yours is bad ass. what i didnt do is what i asked you, how you pulled it off the frame. i still want to do it, but after summer to do the red oxide like how you are and powdercoat the frame. when i did lift it off the frame it was just a few inches to swap out all the body mounts but was scared of tweaking the body to lift it any higher to roll the frame out. now i know unless its a convertible id be ok so now ill attempt it. i saw a video of the assembly line where they lowered the body on the frame with the glass in it, so i guess breaking the windshield or back glass isnt really an issue to worry about so now im more confident to do it and will, after the summer. on your 59 frame are you powdercoating or painting? when i do get on mine i dont know if i want to powdercoat because it lasts longest but also like matching paint and gold leafed and flaked frames


----------



## GALLO 59

put in work on the front end today, was pretty easy its all bolt on










the driver side spring i forgot to put a jack under the ball joint when i took the castle nut off and tapped it with a hammer, the spring didnt just drop the lower a arm but flew out and hit me in the chest. could have been really ugly if it had hit me in the face, would have broke my nose or knocked all my teeth out. those of you that have taken the front springs off know what im talking about. but i got it done





































inch and a half off the ground














































get this shit out of here










heres a side by side, you cant really tell how low the back is because the skirts arent on it but when i put them on youll barely be able to see the back wheel. you can tell from the front wheel and rockers to floor how much it dropped










my camera is taking green pictures now, it took a beating along with the build but im getting a new camera tomorrow so my pictures will look better. done for tonight, going to pick up some parts in LA and stopping at king taco =9


----------



## sobayduece

GALLO 59 said:


> put in work on the front end today, was pretty easy its all bolt on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the driver side spring i forgot to put a jack under the ball joint when i took the castle nut off and tapped it with a hammer, the spring didnt just drop the lower a arm but flew out and hit me in the chest. could have been really ugly if it had hit me in the face, would have broke my nose or knocked all my teeth out. those of you that have taken the front springs off know what im talking about. but i got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inch and a half off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get this shit out of here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a side by side, you cant really tell how low the back is because the skirts arent on it but when i put them on youll barely be able to see the back wheel. you can tell from the front wheel and rockers to floor how much it dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camera is taking green pictures now, it took a beating along with the build but im getting a new camera tomorrow so my pictures will look better. done for tonight, going to pick up some parts in LA and stopping at king taco =9


 looks nice cant wait to get mine to this point :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> put in work on the front end today, was pretty easy its all bolt on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the driver side spring i forgot to put a jack under the ball joint when i took the castle nut off and tapped it with a hammer, the spring didnt just drop the lower a arm but flew out and hit me in the chest. could have been really ugly if it had hit me in the face, would have broke my nose or knocked all my teeth out. those of you that have taken the front springs off know what im talking about. but i got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inch and a half off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get this shit out of here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a side by side, you cant really tell how low the back is because the skirts arent on it but when i put them on youll barely be able to see the back wheel. you can tell from the front wheel and rockers to floor how much it dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camera is taking green pictures now, it took a beating along with the build but im getting a new camera tomorrow so my pictures will look better. done for tonight, going to pick up some parts in LA and stopping at king taco =9


looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys, they make a lot of kits bolt on now. If anyone wants me to post step by step the processes I did airbagging it let me know and ill post it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NEED A FRONT UP ASS DROPPED PIC


----------



## GALLO 59

64 CRAWLING said:


> NEED A FRONT UP ASS DROPPED PIC


tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl

the five nine is looking good dropped. i hope that you are ok getting hit with a spring is no joke. i lowered my bomb over the weekend and didn't have the jack stand under the rear spring an my had slammed to the ground when that last bolt came off......:banghead::run:


----------



## GALLO 59

yea it was more of a shock that it hit me than the impact, but hit me hard enough that it would have knocked teeth out if it hit me in the mouth. i wasnt expecting it to fly but slam down like it happened to you, but it flew out because i had it high as fuck in the air so it gave it all that play for the lower a arm to swing all the way down. never thought it would fly out but it did, did a bounce off the ball joint and hit me. thats nothing now though, im used to bleeding, busted knuckles and smashed fingers. i got scars from this build that i have for life now, you can see them when im holding things to take pictures. 

ay coca tomorrow im running the switch wires along with the sound system and amps, so ill show you the way im doing my sound system, check in tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> yea it was more of a shock that it hit me than the impact, but hit me hard enough that it would have knocked teeth out if it hit me in the mouth. i wasnt expecting it to fly but slam down like it happened to you, but it flew out because i had it high as fuck in the air so it gave it all that play for the lower a arm to swing all the way down. never thought it would fly out but it did, did a bounce off the ball joint and hit me. thats nothing now though, im used to bleeding, busted knuckles and smashed fingers. i got scars from this build that i have for life now, you can see them when im holding things to take pictures.
> 
> ay coca tomorrow im running the switch wires along with the sound system and amps, so ill show you the way im doing my sound system, check in tomorrow


Yeah I understand on the bleeding an scars. Thats something that comes along with the build. Just have to be care when working on the.

I will stay turn for when you start the work on the sound system. I haven't picked up anything else. Just been. Check for which speakers I'm going to use. Either a 6x9, 5.25, or 4x6


----------



## GALLO 59

yea im going to go out and work on it now. im using a pair of 2 1/2s for the dash, pair of 6x9 for the rear deck and rear seat speaker housing, and a pair of 3 inch speakers i have for the inside of the drive in speakers. im throwing in a pair of tweeters somewhere, those are easy to hide. but the only speakers youll be able to see are the drive in speakers, everything else is going to be hidden


----------



## GALLO 59

hey coca, youre going to need one of these

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk..._nkw=rca+headphone+adapter&_sacat=0&_from=R40

one side goes into your phone or ipod, the other goes out to the amps. you control the volume off the phone or ipod. working on it now youll see what i mean when im done. and youre going to need an on off toggle switch that you hook up to your cigarette lighter and remote wire off the amps


----------



## GALLO 59

got a new camera now. the car is dirty cause it rained but you can now see the drop with the skirts on, back wheel is gone =)























































back to finishing this up today


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> yea im going to go out and work on it now. im using a pair of 2 1/2s for the dash, pair of 6x9 for the rear deck and rear seat speaker housing, and a pair of 3 inch speakers i have for the inside of the drive in speakers. im throwing in a pair of tweeters somewhere, those are easy to hide. but the only speakers youll be able to see are the drive in speakers, everything else is going to be hidden


i'm just going to go the one speak that fits inside the radio.The one that is in there now is a 6x9. looking to upgrade it or I have a old kenwood hq 5.25 speaker in the storage some where or get a pair of 4x6's


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> hey coca, youre going to need one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk..._nkw=rca+headphone+adapter&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> one side goes into your phone or ipod, the other goes out to the amps. you control the volume off the phone or ipod. working on it now youll see what i mean when im done. and youre going to need an on off toggle switch that you hook up to your cigarette lighter and remote wire off the amps


cool. I was think of going with something like this and wiring the volume to use from the og radio. and using different speakers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Hi-Fi-...6165201?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item33762fa1d1


----------



## film_david

looking good Rey!!! cant wait. bad ass bro!


----------



## GALLO 59

Coca Pearl said:


> cool. I was think of going with something like this and wiring the volume to use from the og radio. and using different speakers.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Hi-Fi-...6165201?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item33762fa1d1


yea thatll work. its like a mini amp with speakers and the cable im talking about. with classic cars, you arent really bumping like if it was a new car or suv, so baisic will do. wasnt able to finish today but will finish tomorrow. went out to home depot to buy more supplies



















later youll see what its for but its getting there


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> yea thatll work. its like a mini amp with speakers and the cable im talking about. with classic cars, you arent really bumping like if it was a new car or suv, so baisic will do. wasnt able to finish today but will finish tomorrow. went out to home depot to buy more supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> later youll see what its for but its getting there


trunk?! nice truck btw, yours?.. i drive a 2012 F150.. my classics are strictly Chevys, but i wont fuck with any truck besides a Ford. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

tko_818 said:


> trunk?! nice truck btw, yours?.. i drive a 2012 F150.. my classics are strictly Chevys, but i wont fuck with any truck besides a Ford. :thumbsup:


yea, trunk. im going to make replaceable panels with clips so i can swap out the look of the trunk like how im going to do the interior of my 65. trunk has one look now, but have other ideas too so ill be able to change it up once in a while. and yea my truck my daily driver, its all dirty cause of rain but cleans up nice. and yea trucks i like fords, like the look and design on them from 2004 to now, mine is a 05. the inside and dash has more detail too. i want another, a newer one 2010 and up. only other truck i like is tundra, but ill always buy american


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> yea thatll work. its like a mini amp with speakers and the cable im talking about. with classic cars, you arent really bumping like if it was a new car or suv, so baisic will do. wasnt able to finish today but will finish tomorrow. went out to home depot to buy more supplies
> 
> later youll see what its for but its getting there


cool. i'll go ahead and by it. i figured with the speaker upgrade the amp would help. I have the cable that you referring to in my daily hooked up to an aux input on the radio.


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> yea, trunk. im going to make replaceable panels with clips so i can swap out the look of the trunk like how im going to do the interior of my 65. trunk has one look now, but have other ideas too so ill be able to change it up once in a while. and yea my truck my daily driver, its all dirty cause of rain but cleans up nice. and yea trucks i like fords, like the look and design on them from 2004 to now, mine is a 05. the inside and dash has more detail too. i want another, a newer one 2010 and up. only other truck i like is tundra, but ill always buy american


that trunk will be sweet man. and yeah im the same way, American all the way. That twin turbo engine sealed the deal for me on my truck.. its fast as hell and the torque is out of this world


----------



## GALLO 59

yea coca with that you wont have to get the big amps like i have to get, youll see tomorrow the pictures how much space they take up. and yea, with my truck i can pull a car hauler with a car on it, thats why i bought it too, and thats with the standard engine not the bigger upgrade so im happy with it. but thats why i want a newer one, the twin turbo you can pull a boat or travel trailer with that easy, and im planning to buy a travel trailer for the summer to take to havasu and huntington beach on the holidays


----------



## westcoastlowrider

tko_818 said:


> trunk?! nice truck btw, yours?.. i drive a 2012 F150.. my classics are strictly Chevys, but i wont fuck with any truck besides a Ford. :thumbsup:


Fords make good trucks but ive only owned silverados and they have been great trucks too, i had a 98 silverado with close to 250k miles and was running perfect and would tow trailers with an impala in the back and it never once let me down and it still ran perfect when i sold it :yes: American trucks all the way


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> got a new camera now. the car is dirty cause it rained but you can now see the drop with the skirts on, back wheel is gone =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to finishing this up today


the best look with the ass laid out on a 5-9


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> yea coca with that you wont have to get the big amps like i have to get, youll see tomorrow the pictures how much space they take up. and yea, with my truck i can pull a car hauler with a car on it, thats why i bought it too, and thats with the standard engine not the bigger upgrade so im happy with it. but thats why i want a newer one, the twin turbo you can pull a boat or travel trailer with that easy, and im planning to buy a travel trailer for the summer to take to havasu and huntington beach on the holidays


:thumbsup::thumbsup: still going to keep watch gallo. thisis something new that i' wanting to try and get working instead of footing a bill on. while on the subject of tow rigs. i'm going to use my caprice coupe to tow bomb........:rofl::rofl:


----------



## tko_818

westcoastlowrider said:


> Fords make good trucks but ive only owned silverados and they have been great trucks too, i had a 98 silverado with close to 250k miles and was running perfect and would tow trailers with an impala in the back and it never once let me down and it still ran perfect when i sold it :yes: American trucks all the way


The silverado is definitely a work horse.. the looks of the F150s always get me though. Plus chevy is really lagging on keeping up with the newer technology and updated engines.. maybe for the 2014 year theyll release something cool.. now back to the homies 59 :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: still going to keep watch gallo. thisis something new that i' wanting to try and get working instead of footing a bill on. while on the subject of tow rigs. i'm going to use my caprice coupe to tow bomb........:rofl::rofl:


It might just do the job  isn't it the same engine as in the silverado?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ray have you polished all the roof rail trim i wanna watch to see how you put them on cuz ive heard they are a pain in the ass so i wanna see for myself on my own 59


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> It might just do the job  isn't it the same engine as in the silverado?


i did an engine swap on my caprice. it came with an 305 and upgraded to a 355 race motor. surprised as it seems. i out run a lot of these new sports cars american and foreign


----------



## GALLO 59

Coca Pearl said:


> i did an engine swap on my caprice. it came with an 305 and upgraded to a 355 race motor. surprised as it seems. i out run a lot of these new sports cars american and foreign


i believe you, i know how those, arent they bored over like .030 stock? and yea shy theyre polished, im putting them in on sunday


----------



## GALLO 59

100,000 views :cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 59

throwing these on too, will shoot white sparks from the ass when i drag it. theyre bolt on so i can swap out when they wear down and only 20 bucks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titanium-Dr...Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a82bdc9b&vxp=mtr


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> throwing these on too, will shoot white sparks from the ass when i drag it. theyre bolt on so i can swap out when they wear down and only 20 bucks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titanium-Dr...Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a82bdc9b&vxp=mtr


how you planning on attaching these ray?


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> i believe you, i know how those, arent they bored over like .030 stock? and yea shy theyre polished, im putting them in on sunday[/QUOT
> 
> yep with some other upgrades done to it


----------



## GALLO 59

damn, are the motor mounts the same as 350? i wouldnt mind having an engine like that. and no im not putting in those drag plates anymore, only works if your gas tank spout is on the side of the car not on the end, will catch fire fuck that. i just thought theyd be cool cause theyre cheap but not worth the risk so no not anymore. working on my car right now, wiring up some stuff. took me longer because i had to go buy wire tips, those fork looking things. i wont have pics up till thursday night or satruday night depending on how fast i get this done


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> damn, are the motor mounts the same as 350? i wouldnt mind having an engine like that. and no im not putting in those drag plates anymore, only works if your gas tank spout is on the side of the car not on the end, will catch fire fuck that. i just thought theyd be cool cause theyre cheap but not worth the risk so no not anymore. working on my car right now, wiring up some stuff. took me longer because i had to go buy wire tips, those fork looking things. i wont have pics up till thursday night or satruday night depending on how fast i get this done


yep they are the same motor mount. Cool. Take your to get it right. The parts that i need to do my radio doesnt come in for another week......:banghead:


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## Hardtop6459

looking good .looks classy


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. weather is going to be shit all this week here in so cal, so i wont be able to work on my car and finish up the airbags. ill have to do bench work on some things and upholstery work which is fine. looks like my 48 is going to a new home in LA, just waiting on my friend to get his taxes in. interior is all done just needs paint and body but its not going to be easy because i grew attatched to that car. i dont make it a habit of selling my old cars, thats why i still have all of them. after a while especially after youve had it for a while and worked on it cars become like part of the family and isnt easy to let go. but it will be going to a better home where it will be finished and thats a good thing. im not cutting down, that money plus my taxes and some i have saved up are just going into another project. ill buy another 48 later on thats no problem, right now im going to focus on 57 to 59 only so its more like the 48 will just be replaced so having a spot for one in my back yard isnt an issue. next project wont be as bad as the 59 when i got it, going to take my time to find a running project for a good deal not just jump on a complete project because its cheaper. i want to be able to drive it as i build it, not get it and drive it months later. i would even save up for longer and buy a finished one even though itll be a car i didnt build. like if this guy still has this by the end of summer ill have enough to buy it cash

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3541041308.html

ill post pics tomorrow, a sort of a sneak peek of what im doing now


----------



## GALLO 59

fuck yea, won this for my 59 =D





































http://www.ebay.com/itm/130847588218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

my max bid was 300, but it ended at half that im happy =) will look good on the 59 antenna, car already looks like a spaceship

i wanted to put on fulton aerials, but theyre 40s, for bombs not impalas, so im glad i got this one its 50s 60s

also, has anyone swapped out the gears on the differential to posi trac gears? mine is og but after i dropped it with the airbags i guess the seal broke and leaked out all the oil in the differential case. anyone ever swapped the gears or changed the seal? thanks guys


----------



## dj kurse 1

Sorry but had to let it out, first thing that came to mind was a 50s dildo, lol. Sorry brotha. 
Anyhow, car is coming along real nice. What a big difference from page 1 to now....very nice.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

dj kurse 1 said:


> Sorry but had to let it out, first thing that came to mind was a 50s dildo, lol. Sorry brotha.
> Anyhow, car is coming along real nice. What a big difference from page 1 to now....very nice.


Lol


----------



## GALLO 59

dj kurse 1 said:


> Sorry but had to let it out, first thing that came to mind was a 50s dildo, lol. Sorry brotha.
> Anyhow, car is coming along real nice. What a big difference from page 1 to now....very nice.


 o yea, if you saw the other two i would have used but were too old, those look like dildos. picture this one, but fat like a pickle. cant use them cause theyre too old for this car so im going to just put them in my display case. i had to get this, thats why i was willing to go up to 300. ive never seen this one, and its things like this that im all over. whats cool to me isnt what everybody has, its what everybody doesnt have cause being different makes you stand out and makes your car more unique. this is just something small, but to me valuable. one thing i lost because i fell asleep on the auction was vent window outside temperature gauge. it was a thermometer in a plastic case that mounted on your vent window and sat outside the car. cant forget what it ended at but when i saw it was over i was pissed off cause i would have bidded more than that for it. ill try to see if i can find the picture i saved of it but damn that thing was cool. with this one, i am going to see if i can put a light in it since its see through plastic


----------



## dj kurse 1

GALLO 59 said:


> o yea, if you saw the other two i would have used but were too old, those look like dildos. picture this one, but fat like a pickle. cant use them cause theyre too old for this car so im going to just put them in my display case. i had to get this, thats why i was willing to go up to 300. ive never seen this one, and its things like this that im all over. whats cool to me isnt what everybody has, its what everybody doesnt have cause being different makes you stand out and makes your car more unique. this is just something small, but to me valuable. one thing i lost because i fell asleep on the auction was vent window outside temperature gauge. it was a thermometer in a plastic case that mounted on your vent window and sat outside the car. cant forget what it ended at but when i saw it was over i was pissed off cause i would have bidded more than that for it. ill try to see if i can find the picture i saved of it but damn that thing was cool. with this one, i am going to see if i can put a light in it since its see through plastic


I hear ya. Its those little extra things to make car stand apart from the rest. Like me and my 80 coupe, any little knick knack related to my car, I would buy. Mine is mostly literature from dealerships, like the exterior brochure, interior brochure, merchandising guide brochure. What would really make mine stand out here locally would be to install my skirts but I haven't used the caddy since October. And now I'm offerring them up for sale but guess no one wants something different that you hardly see, especially on these coupes..


----------



## Hardtop6459

nice rocket loluffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


> o yea, if you saw the other two i would have used but were too old, those look like dildos. picture this one, but fat like a pickle. cant use them cause theyre too old for this car so im going to just put them in my display case. i had to get this, thats why i was willing to go up to 300. ive never seen this one, and its things like this that im all over. whats cool to me isnt what everybody has, its what everybody doesnt have cause being different makes you stand out and makes your car more unique. this is just something small, but to me valuable. one thing i lost because i fell asleep on the auction was vent window outside temperature gauge. it was a thermometer in a plastic case that mounted on your vent window and sat outside the car. cant forget what it ended at but when i saw it was over i was pissed off cause i would have bidded more than that for it. ill try to see if i can find the picture i saved of it but damn that thing was cool. with this one, i am going to see if i can put a light in it since its see through plastic


:thumbsup:THATS RIGHT HOME BOY..


----------



## GALLO 59

dj kurse 1 said:


> I hear ya. Its those little extra things to make car stand apart from the rest. Like me and my 80 coupe, any little knick knack related to my car, I would buy. Mine is mostly literature from dealerships, like the exterior brochure, interior brochure, merchandising guide brochure. What would really make mine stand out here locally would be to install my skirts but I haven't used the caddy since October. And now I'm offerring them up for sale but guess no one wants something different that you hardly see, especially on these coupes..


id keep them, theres stuff i let go for my 48 that i should have kept and even though i got paid good for them i know im going to regret because ill never find again. sometimes you have to let things go for the better. right now im sad, letting something in my life i love go, but its for the better and love enough to let go give the opportunity to someone that will love and appreciate more than i can. im just glad i have this car to keep my mind occupied and busy or else id lose my mind. sad of what im losing, but happy its for the best and will be better off even if its not with me. 

wired up my switches today, took longer than i thought because i had to cut and strip the wires and put spade ends on it. its very easy to wire up, this wiring is front back side to side and works for both hydraulics or airbags










Front left up – white
Front left down – white stripe
Front right up – gray
Front right down – gray stripe
Rear left up – purple
Rear left down – purple stripe
Rear right up – green
Rear right down – green stripe 
Power - blue

it wires up that way on the valves, so now its just about running the cable and connecting them to the valves and its done. going to rain the rest of the week so ill work on sewing stuff up. ill post pics of work when its done


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Been a while since i checked on this thread, 59's looking great homie.


----------



## npazzin

bump


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

look what im getting friday! :run:


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## dj kurse 1

Es todo homie, bout time que no...


----------



## GALLO 59

dj kurse 1 said:


> Es todo homie, bout time que no...


hell yea, look when i got his email, it was same day i made the payment










in the email said he had one in stock, paid and then was like oh ok ill have it started. 3 months and 2 weeks it took. dont mind the wait now, ill have it by friday =D others told me thats his average time to get a kit made and out, 3 1/2 months. i seen sams work, worth the wait its show quality so im happy


----------



## GALLO 59

and yea that was him emailing me back at 2:37 am. defenitely goes after his money no matter what time it is


----------



## GALLO 59

these are the brochures he attatched


----------



## dj kurse 1

will it come already painted to match your color or you still have to get it painted...
like they say
good things come to those who wait
definitely worth the wait homie...


----------



## GALLO 59

have to get it painted but it comes bare metal so it's ready to primer and spray I can have it painted and ready to put on in 1 day


----------



## GALLO 59

ok which one of you beat me to this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVROLET-IMPALA-SPORT-COUPE-DEALER-LARGE-SIZE-LOBBY-CARDS-/140916913001

who ends an auction at 730 am? seller fucked up, i was going to bid up to $400 for it i wanted it. someone scored on it

and im back here again










bad weather means more sewing, so im working on something cool. 2 more days to get my late xmas present from ups =)


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> ok which one of you beat me to this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVROLET-IMPALA-SPORT-COUPE-DEALER-LARGE-SIZE-LOBBY-CARDS-/140916913001
> 
> who ends an auction at 730 am? seller fucked up, i was going to bid up to $400 for it i wanted it. someone scored on it
> 
> and im back here again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad weather means more sewing, so im working on something cool. 2 more days to get my late xmas present from ups =)


Dammmm that 59 sign looked bad ass and big too 23x18


----------



## westcoastlowrider

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-nos...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr 

this would look badass too


----------



## westsidehydros

GALLO 59 said:


> id keep them, theres stuff i let go for my 48 that i should have kept and even though i got paid good for them i know im going to regret because ill never find again. sometimes you have to let things go for the better. right now im sad, letting something in my life i love go, but its for the better and love enough to let go give the opportunity to someone that will love and appreciate more than i can. im just glad i have this car to keep my mind occupied and busy or else id lose my mind. sad of what im losing, but happy its for the best and will be better off even if its not with me.
> 
> wired up my switches today, took longer than i thought because i had to cut and strip the wires and put spade ends on it. its very easy to wire up, this wiring is front back side to side and works for both hydraulics or airbags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front left up – white
> Front left down – white stripe
> Front right up – gray
> Front right down – gray stripe
> Rear left up – purple
> Rear left down – purple stripe
> Rear right up – green
> Rear right down – green stripe
> Power - blue
> 
> it wires up that way on the valves, so now its just about running the cable and connecting them to the valves and its done. going to rain the rest of the week so ill work on sewing stuff up. ill post pics of work when its done



I think your gunna have to do more wiring for those to work...its hard to see, but looks like some wires are missing. when you run you power wire to the middle terminal on those switches, it needs to go to each terminal, or both center terminals on each switch. on the last one on right, i can see the power wire on the left side of switch, but not right side. those 6 prong switches are basically like 2 3 prongs in the same casing, but the center terminal DOES NOT connect on the inside. the way you have it wired would only fire one side of the switch. (one side meaning top/center/bottom...not all top or all bottom)

ya follow me?


----------



## westsidehydros

u need to make little U's of wire to connect all the center terminals


----------



## GALLO 59

o i know, you cant tell but they are you can see them connected here










you can see them in the can the middle is connected all together




























the first switch is front left and right up and front left and right down. the second swithc is rear left and right up and rear left and right down. the middle is all connected by the little u's. then the third switch had tapped the front left and rear left up and down, and the last is the front right and rear right up and down. you can follow the wiring if you look at it good how its tapped from one to another, its set up for fbss


----------



## GALLO 59

yea i went out to look at they hydraulic switches on my 65, theyre all connected in the middle like how you say youre right. and theyre set up for fbss. rewiring right now


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> ok which one of you beat me to this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-CHEVROLET-IMPALA-SPORT-COUPE-DEALER-LARGE-SIZE-LOBBY-CARDS-/140916913001
> 
> who ends an auction at 730 am? seller fucked up, i was going to bid up to $400 for it i wanted it. someone scored on it
> 
> and im back here again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad weather means more sewing, so im working on something cool. 2 more days to get my late xmas present from ups =)


that would have made a nice display piece at the show. i decided on a color for my ride, but i'm going to do the interior first then paint.


----------



## GALLO 59

done 










and yea i wanted it to display. lobby cards are og dealer and showroom item. yea do paint last, i learned the hard way  havent been able to work on the car the weather is shit right now, and cold when it does stop raining. so right now im doing some upholstery


----------



## dj kurse 1

Sorry homie, told you I buy literature, oh wait....for a Caddy..lol
That would have been a nice display. Maybe there's others...


----------



## westsidehydros

yeah, you got it now... that'll work !!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

westsidehydros said:


> yeah, you got it now... that'll work !!:thumbsup:


yea i had the idea that they connected in the middle, they dont. wasnt till i saw how the hydraulic switches are on my 65 that i saw how they really are and those switches i got from the same place hoppos and are wired for fbss. glad you had me catch that, would have sucked to be ready to hit the switch the first time and only the front corner work


----------



## npazzin

i always figure interior last, overspay an shit, but then again i cant stich up my oun shit either!!! lol


----------



## westsidehydros

GALLO 59 said:


> yea i had the idea that they connected in the middle, they dont. wasnt till i saw how the hydraulic switches are on my 65 that i saw how they really are and those switches i got from the same place hoppos and are wired for fbss. glad you had me catch that, would have sucked to be ready to hit the switch the first time and only the front corner work


fo sho...that'd suck


----------



## Coca Pearl

npazzin said:


> i always figure interior last, overspay an shit, but then again i cant stich up my oun shit either!!! lol


interior can be taken back out when going to paint.


----------



## GALLO 59

Coca Pearl said:


> interior can be taken back out when going to paint.


yea interior all comes out, panels too. if you know how to do it, and its easy, you can strip the inside of an impala in under 10 min if you have the sockets and screwdriver ready. just as quick to pop all back in. 

got my rocket


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn bro, just went though your whole build up... bad ass, plus its gonna be on la vida low, no...??? i cant wait to see it then...


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks ralph dogg. yea, alot of pages, alot of work and progress. and yea going to be on la vida low too. he got the first time i drove it out on film, and alot of other cool stuff. that film is going to be bad ass. hey do you have a link of your 67? i have a homie with a 67 too that thought of going black too


----------



## Coca Pearl

In my car the interior is easy to take out. Just screws and nails. Looking @ doing the interior first then paint after april


----------



## GALLO 59

checked at work, delivered!










and came home to this



















lets get this shit open!


----------



## GALLO 59

damn did that feel like christmas to me :run::run::run:


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Nice Kit Homie!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, was only 2400 from the source, sam from continental industries in canada. everywhere else its hundreds more, classic industries sells it shipped for about 1G more than what i paid. mr impala is the one that told me about this guy. now my car is complete, its what ive been waiting for and now im done buying its complete just need to finish up now. its built and put together really well, doesnt look like a china repop it looks NOS even though its not its all steel and you can see why it took him 3 months to make. im one happy guy right now, bolting it all together right now =)


----------



## GALLO 59

i will have this installed by today, but painted by monday when the paint shop is open. got the spare already so its ready to put on. need the space, the parts room i threw it in is already overflowing, had layed out what i was drawing up and sewing up that will have to wait till the week to finish up  and by thursday have the airbags set up and working


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> damn did that feel like christmas to me :run::run::run:


that bumper kit looks good. them guys did some good work. going to look good all painted up and on the five nine


----------



## 57chevyguy

GALLO 59 said:


>





Very nice! :thumbsup: Can't wait to get to this stage.


----------



## MR.59

westcoastlowrider said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-nos...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
> 
> this would look badass too


THOSE FACTORY DEALER POSTERS ARE VERY RARE, AND THAT 59 WAS CLEAN! I DIDN`T SEE IT
I SOMETIMES SELL MY EXTRAS. ............JUST RECENTLY SOLD THE 58 RAG POSTER THAT WAS DISPLAYED AT L.A SHOW LAST SUMMER. ON JOES CLEAN 58 DROP


----------



## GALLO 59

MR.59 said:


> THOSE FACTORY DEALER POSTERS ARE VERY RARE, AND THAT 59 WAS CLEAN! I DIDN`T SEE IT
> I SOMETIMES SELL MY EXTRAS. ............JUST RECENTLY SOLD THE 58 RAG POSTER THAT WAS DISPLAYED AT L.A SHOW LAST SUMMER. ON JOES CLEAN 58 DROP


thanks guys, yea almost there. this was the missing piece, got it now. was looking through the parts and instructions, damn it looks complicated. that or the instructions arent too clear. i can tell this is going to take me a while. 

and yea remember we were just talking about dealer cards, ive been waiting for this one to pop up and when it did i knew i was going to own it and wouldnt be outbid. didnt count on it ending so damn early in the morning. just got home from work about 3 hours before that and i was drinking at work, 7 am i was knocked the fuck out. lucky winner tho, had i been awake, either i would have won it or he would have paid top dollar for it i guarantee you that. how high would you have bidded on it? i would have atleast bidded 400, but in the moment would have gone higher. right now he has the 4 door bel air one up, but if you look at the poster, he has a stack behind it, has more just dont know if he has more 59 impala ones


----------



## GALLO 59

if my 65 was a convertible id be all over this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-196...anuals_Literature&hash=item3ccec7977b&vxp=mtr


----------



## Barba

GALLO 59 said:


>



LOOKS GOOD GALLO!!!....POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU INSTALL IT :h5:


----------



## black1962impala

are your skirts 14x60 if so i got scuff pads for sale if interested $100 shipped to ur door


----------



## GALLO 59

yea barba, thats going to be you in a few weeks, come home to those 3 boxes :thumbsup: yours will be sooner than how long it took mine. you ordered yours while he was still making mine, so he problably just made doubles of everything he was doing already. shipping is quick too, 3 days. when you unbox it, be careful you dont throw out some of the parts along with all the paper its wrapped in, some are really small like the chrome links on the basket theyre super small and will need new made if you lose them. also the directions are taped to the box, i almost missed it. im going to do a step by step how i install it, the instructions arent too clear, one pic shows like 5 things being put on and together at once and looks clustered and complicated. what im not sure about is the stuff behind the wheel, the mechanicals and levers are bare metal and i dont know if theyre painted white like the dish face, or blue like the body or just black. 

and yea 62 impala, i already have the scuff pads, hockey sticks too. just missing the stars and ports, 2 of each on each side.

what im looking for but cant find is a pair of hubcaps, want aftermarket as well as the ogs, but only need 2 not 4 since with the skirts you only see a little bit of the rear wheel, barely see the whitewall only. want the naked lady hubcaps but only 2, 14s if not 2 spiders 14s


----------



## GALLO 59

i like these cause theyre not common, but are they worth that much?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-Four...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ccf0d8d3e&vxp=mtr


----------



## GALLO 59

check it out guys, long story but ill try to make it short but defenitely worth reading. going to look in on it thats for sure

went to lowes to look for a d.a. sander. worker comes up and asks what i need it for and hell tell me which one i should get. tell him automotive paint and body. says cool, what are you working on. tell him 48 chevy, 65 impala and 59 impala. want the d.a. sander to last me a long time i plan to repaint all 3. we start talking cars, says his dad owns some convertible 60s lincolns and grew up around old cars. asked me how much im in on the cars i told him on the 59 alone now im in the 30s after the bumper kit and airbags and trunk. said his dads builds didnt cost him nothing. i was like shit, how was that? i got time and i want to hear this

said his dad had knowledge about business, went to school for it but what he did you dont need to go to school for. has a job with some water pipe and valve company and its his main job. back in 02 he got a business license, small limousine and transport business he would run from home. with a car he already had, a 62 lincoln convertible, he went and got it completely restored. he did this now as a business, so... paint and body, tax write off. interior, tax write off. engine, tax write off. chrome, trim and glass, tax write off. everything he did to the car, kept the receipt and at the end of the year was a tax write off. at the end of the year he did the long form, claimed it all. claimed his business only made about $6000 which is still too low to pay taxes for your business, government thinks your business isnt doing good, so you get money back instead of pay. so you get money back, plus all the money you put in on building your car. said he actually did make $6000 on paper, claimed payments and showed receipts of jobs he acutally did like weddings in the convertible, but did more under the table obvioulsy without claiming it. said its all worth it because cost of business licence for small business is thousands less than what youd pay for building the car, plus you profit from doing it ("limo" jobs with your car), and you get the money back from the build cause its business expenses and tax write offs. so not only did they pay to build his car, but he profits and owns his own business. he said it works as long as you dont claim you made too much and it doesnt add up with your other income youre filing for doesnt go over the line where instead of getting money you pay taxes. youd have to figure it out with your main income and dependants. now he has 3 of them, a 62 63 and 60 that he uses for the business and showed me pictures

going to look into this tomorrow when my friends that know about stuff like this are off work. if so, i got some money i can invest in a business license thats for sure


----------



## GALLO 59

bolting and wiring this up, this board will be mounted on the back of the back seat in the trunk










right now here, going to drill the holes


----------



## GALLO 59

it is going to be a 8 speaker setup, two in dash, two in drive in speaker boxes in back seat, 6x9 in rear speaker grille and in rear deck and two tweeters in kick panels. controlled by an ipod and an under dash record player


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> i like these cause theyre not common, but are they worth that much?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-Four...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3ccf0d8d3e&vxp=mtr


$1500 :wow: i dont know homie seems crazy high for a set of caps, id rather spend that on a set of clean Ds instead just my .02 cents :dunno:


----------



## npazzin

X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


westcoastlowrider said:


> $1500 :wow: i dont know homie seems crazy high for a set of caps, id rather spend that on a set of clean Ds instead just my .02 cents :dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> check it out guys, long story but ill try to make it short but defenitely worth reading. going to look in on it thats for sure
> 
> went to lowes to look for a d.a. sander. worker comes up and asks what i need it for and hell tell me which one i should get. tell him automotive paint and body. says cool, what are you working on. tell him 48 chevy, 65 impala and 59 impala. want the d.a. sander to last me a long time i plan to repaint all 3. we start talking cars, says his dad owns some convertible 60s lincolns and grew up around old cars. asked me how much im in on the cars i told him on the 59 alone now im in the 30s after the bumper kit and airbags and trunk. said his dads builds didnt cost him nothing. i was like shit, how was that? i got time and i want to hear this
> 
> said his dad had knowledge about business, went to school for it but what he did you dont need to go to school for. has a job with some water pipe and valve company and its his main job. back in 02 he got a business license, small limousine and transport business he would run from home. with a car he already had, a 62 lincoln convertible, he went and got it completely restored. he did this now as a business, so... paint and body, tax write off. interior, tax write off. engine, tax write off. chrome, trim and glass, tax write off. everything he did to the car, kept the receipt and at the end of the year was a tax write off. at the end of the year he did the long form, claimed it all. claimed his business only made about $6000 which is still too low to pay taxes for your business, government thinks your business isnt doing good, so you get money back instead of pay. so you get money back, plus all the money you put in on building your car. said he actually did make $6000 on paper, claimed payments and showed receipts of jobs he acutally did like weddings in the convertible, but did more under the table obvioulsy without claiming it. said its all worth it because cost of business licence for small business is thousands less than what youd pay for building the car, plus you profit from doing it ("limo" jobs with your car), and you get the money back from the build cause its business expenses and tax write offs. so not only did they pay to build his car, but he profits and owns his own business. he said it works as long as you dont claim you made too much and it doesnt add up with your other income youre filing for doesnt go over the line where instead of getting money you pay taxes. youd have to figure it out with your main income and dependants. now he has 3 of them, a 62 63 and 60 that he uses for the business and showed me pictures
> 
> going to look into this tomorrow when my friends that know about stuff like this are off work. if so, i got some money i can invest in a business license thats for sure


And id be real carefull and really look into it with that homie, the IRS is not something you wanna have audit you cuz them motherfuckers will find something, sometimes they will let people think they are "getting away" with what they are doing and they will watch certain individuals for a long time then come down on them hard after years pass after guys think they are in the clear.


----------



## GALLO 59

yea i got ahold of a girl this morning that studies all that in school, says its 100% possible and not really a risk, but if its all worth it just to build a car because its alot of paperwork and legwork. not really the price of what the license cost, but all the work and time to get it. would be the same getting the business license for a small limo business as getting a license to opening up a store or a bar or a restaurant, alot of legal hoops you have to jump through but she said yes its its possible and would cost less than what it costs to build a car. only thing, you have to paint the business/license number on your car in big white numbers like how the black limos have painted on theyre bumpers. im already like fuck that, especially with that. so yea ill pass, too much trouble to get done.

and as for hubcaps, yea its alot but in my eyes if i get them its worth it. its not a money thing, its having something no one else really has and being different. thats just my view, how i see it. thats why with this build im doing alot of oddball stuff. and the wires im putting on are tru's. i know im going to get alot of heat for this from the die hard spoke guys but i wouldnt get d's or zeniths because thats all you see. id rather fly these hubcaps than d's thats for sure. yea theyre clean and nice and og im not knocking them and thats why i have some on my 65 and i wouldnt put anything else on it, but i dont want to park next to myself at a car show if you know what i mean. 99% of all cars at shows are spokes, the rest are stock hubcaps. thats why i like seeing painted, engraved and airbrushed spoke rims cause its different and something unique and new, gets your attention and the car sitting next to it doesnt have the same as you. youre expressing yourself with your car not just coloring by numbers if you know what i mean. thats why im repainting this after the summer, alittle more custom with flakes, not too wild yet tasteful. the only thing id never change is the interior, always og because the detail and design is a work of art on 59. that and id never chop, cut or shave its against my religeon on impalas. the 59 impala was Harley Earl's goodbye from car designing and said goodbye with style when he retired, and i wouldnt change a thing on his last design just paint. 

right now im going out to buy the 4 gauge i need to run from battery to trunk, and buying white paint for the continental kit dish face. then in the afternoon finish up sketching and sewing what i started on thursday. ill have pics tonite


----------



## GALLO 59

went out and finally got the power wire i needed to finish the airbags, 25ft 4 gauge wire with a 80 amp circuit breaker










and got the materials i need to paint the face and backplate on the bumper kit










primer and thinner










its a 50/50 mix of each










ill be the first to review this on here i guess. ive seen hoods and fenders painted with this and looked good. ready to spray no mixing or prepping just pour in the paint gun and spray










was only 24 bucks and is more than i need, but will work since it only needs to last me till the end of summer when i repaint it so itll do. no point in buying high end if in a few months its only going to come off. i plan to repaint the hood, roof and bumper kit faceplate flaked white. 

the clearcoat. 4 parts 5180 to 1 part 5182










before that, scuff the bare metal with 600 grit and clean with this










then hit it with a tack cloth










after the clearcoat, wet sand with 1000 then 1500 then 2000, then get a dewalt polisher and polish with this










this cup helps you measure the 4:1 or 1:1 mixes










when i paint ill be using the eastwood concourse. i like this gun because it only uses 5 cfm of air, any home compressor will push it and it still sprays like a 12cfm gun










it has the 1.2 tip on it, which is the basecoat tip. the 1.4 tip is the clearcoat tip, the 1.8 is the primer tip, and the 2.2 tip is the flake and heavy primer tip










tomorrow morning i tape off the windows in the back room to keep the materials from painting the glass. will prep, primer, spray, clearcoat tomorrow then ill let it sit in the sun for 2 days then wet sand and polish thursday night and itll be done. ill post pics of process tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59

sorry, this is the picture of the 4 gauge cable for the airbag compressors


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, yea almost there. this was the missing piece, got it now. was looking through the parts and instructions, damn it looks complicated. that or the instructions arent too clear. i can tell this is going to take me a while.
> 
> and yea remember we were just talking about dealer cards, ive been waiting for this one to pop up and when it did i knew i was going to own it and wouldnt be outbid. didnt count on it ending so damn early in the morning. just got home from work about 3 hours before that and i was drinking at work, 7 am i was knocked the fuck out. lucky winner tho, had i been awake, either i would have won it or he would have paid top dollar for it i guarantee you that. how high would you have bidded on it? i would have atleast bidded 400, but in the moment would have gone higher. right now he has the 4 door bel air one up, but if you look at the poster, he has a stack behind it, has more just dont know if he has more 59 impala ones


did you messagethe seller to see if they hd another to sell?


----------



## GALLO 59

Coca Pearl said:


> did you messagethe seller to see if they hd another to sell?


no, only had that one =/


----------



## king debo

westcoastlowrider said:


> $1500 :wow: i dont know homie seems crazy high for a set of caps, id rather spend that on a set of clean Ds instead just my .02 cents :dunno:


I'll sponsor that!!! Get some genuine Daytons


----------



## RUSTY 36

GALLO 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:ANOTHER STEP CLOSER!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> I'll sponsor that!!! Get some genuine Daytons


What do they go for, and how can I tell they're genuine? I've been shown "genuine" 100 spoke 13s but heard Dayton never made 100 spoke 13s


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> What do they go for, and how can I tell they're genuine? I've been shown "genuine" 100 spoke 13s but heard Dayton never made 100 spoke 13s


Real d's are stamped either on the hub or the backside


----------



## npazzin

Stamped 225 right?


----------



## npazzin

On the inside of the hub, or was it 275? Most knockoffs are stamped "dayton"


----------



## GALLO 59

The ones a guy tried to sell me at first looked clean and had Dayton knockoff and chip, but were 100 spoke 13. From what I've been told only 100 spoke is 14s. That's y I was like is rather look for tru's or buy the new true spokes that are exact as originals, they're only 1800. Zeniths ill pass unless there's something cool on them like cross lace. I also want a set of astra supremes to change it up once in a while. Id get 13 100 spoke ching changs with blue spokes too if I found a good price.


----------



## npazzin

Huns im not sure bout but mine were stamped likec that bout 15 yrs ago


----------



## GALLO 59

i got my eye on some tru classics and the new true spokes if i do get spokes. id have them by now if i handnt lost so much money on the superbowl. lost enough to buy them cash. i see this sunday the guy i met last pomona at this pomona coming up about some rims, so well see. ill be there selling some extra 59 and 48 stuff i got

so i have all the stuff i need to paint my bumper kit, but i dont like to borrow tools so i went this morning to sears to look at theyre polishers for after wet sanding i can polish out the clearcoat like glass. the guy at sears told me theyres are always returned and i wont be happy because theyre too strong, baisically theyre craftsman angle grinders with a polishing plate. i went online on my phone and looked them up and its true, plus the internet is full of bad reviews of them on different forums. 

so i went home and did my research, turns out the good ones are makita and dewalt, go between 220 and 300 bucks. but on all forums, one kept coming up on all of them. even on hot rod fourms, the hamb, and auto body forums everyone kept saying its one of the best they used. the harbor freight drill master 7 inch polisher. i still was like fuck that, harbor freight is only good for sockets and screws and things non electrial. but i kept reading and yea every site said theyd never recommend harbor freight for anything BUT the polisher. guys were on there talking about theyve had it for years with no problems and some prefer it over theyre other better polishers. there was one guy that posted pictures of a camaro he did with it and gave him a showroom shine after wet sanding. so i went to harbor freight to look at it and i got it










was ony 39 bucks with 9 bucks for a 2 year warranty, 54 bucks out the door. i got home and plugged it in and ran it and tried to stop it with my hand to see if itll bog down and it didnt, stayed strong and torqued when i tried to stop it. im sure later on ill buy a dewalt, it wasnt about money, i was going to pay 189 for the sears one but this will do for now. prepping for paint, going to be really busy tomorrow


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> i got my eye on some tru classics and the new true spokes if i do get spokes. id have them by now if i handnt lost so much money on the superbowl. lost enough to buy them cash. i see this sunday the guy i met last pomona at this pomona coming up about some rims, so well see. ill be there selling some extra 59 and 48 stuff i got
> 
> so i have all the stuff i need to paint my bumper kit, but i dont like to borrow tools so i went this morning to sears to look at theyre polishers for after wet sanding i can polish out the clearcoat like glass. the guy at sears told me theyres are always returned and i wont be happy because theyre too strong, baisically theyre craftsman angle grinders with a polishing plate. i went online on my phone and looked them up and its true, plus the internet is full of bad reviews of them on different forums.
> 
> so i went home and did my research, turns out the good ones are makita and dewalt, go between 220 and 300 bucks. but on all forums, one kept coming up on all of them. even on hot rod fourms, the hamb, and auto body forums everyone kept saying its one of the best they used. the harbor freight drill master 7 inch polisher. i still was like fuck that, harbor freight is only good for sockets and screws and things non electrial. but i kept reading and yea every site said theyd never recommend harbor freight for anything BUT the polisher. guys were on there talking about theyve had it for years with no problems and some prefer it over theyre other better polishers. there was one guy that posted pictures of a camaro he did with it and gave him a showroom shine after wet sanding. so i went to harbor freight to look at it and i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was ony 39 bucks with 9 bucks for a 2 year warranty, 54 bucks out the door. i got home and plugged it in and ran it and tried to stop it with my hand to see if itll bog down and it didnt, stayed strong and torqued when i tried to stop it. im sure later on ill buy a dewalt, it wasnt about money, i was going to pay 189 for the sears one but this will do for now. prepping for paint, going to be really busy tomorrow


I have the same polisher and i love it.. i produce the same results the big money ones do. more important than the polisher is the pads you use.. a wool bad is good for the first polish, but you will definitely need foam pads and finishing glaze to get the glassy look in the end.. i use the black as my final and its top notch


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, i hit up my homie from chihuahua paint and body in LA and he uses this one. said it works perfect because the better brands are stronger but this one at its strongest speed is still too fast and youll burn the clearcoat, you need less than half of the power and rpms this one hits and thats why everyone likes this one. he said the same thing the forums said, change the backing plate so im on ebay right now looking at some plates. the plates isnt what im stuck on, its the pads. after done wet sanding the clearcoat and the orange peel is off, do you hit it once with one type of pad then another? or is it one job with one pad? i already have the glazes, just need the pads but dont know which to get. is it any of these? one or more than one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170841613189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170939949147?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330771737073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and on the foam pads, you buff with the pads itself or do you use those bonnets that go over it like shower caps? thanks bro, or anyone else that knows


----------



## tko_818

I always finish my wet sanding with 2000 grit and the start with a wool pad and a medium cutting compound.. Then I hit it with a black foam pad and a finishing compound.. Some people like to do a medium/fine/finer set up with 3 pads but its not really necessary. Foam pads are like sandpaper, they have different cutting power and are used directly on the clear. Think of each pad and compound as a step. Each pad is used with only ONE type of compound, don't mix and match. Bonnets aren't used on a cutting and buffing job, that's more for polishing or applying a wax. Here's links to what I use so u get an idea

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-Perfect-..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item35a661f998&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Meguiars-So..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item53ed30f9a8&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-Rubbing-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1a934aaf&vxp=mtr


http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-Single-S..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item20c5585b20&vxp=mtr


----------



## tko_818




----------



## GALLO 59

o shit, bad ass :thumbsup: thats right, thanks bro, bought them


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Give the paint that mirror like finish big homie :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> i got my eye on some tru classics and the new true spokes if i do get spokes. id have them by now if i handnt lost so much money on the superbowl. lost enough to buy them cash. i see this sunday the guy i met last pomona at this pomona coming up about some rims, so well see. ill be there selling some extra 59 and 48 stuff i got
> 
> so i have all the stuff i need to paint my bumper kit, but i dont like to borrow tools so i went this morning to sears to look at theyre polishers for after wet sanding i can polish out the clearcoat like glass. the guy at sears told me theyres are always returned and i wont be happy because theyre too strong, baisically theyre craftsman angle grinders with a polishing plate. i went online on my phone and looked them up and its true, plus the internet is full of bad reviews of them on different forums.
> 
> so i went home and did my research, turns out the good ones are makita and dewalt, go between 220 and 300 bucks. but on all forums, one kept coming up on all of them. even on hot rod fourms, the hamb, and auto body forums everyone kept saying its one of the best they used. the harbor freight drill master 7 inch polisher. i still was like fuck that, harbor freight is only good for sockets and screws and things non electrial. but i kept reading and yea every site said theyd never recommend harbor freight for anything BUT the polisher. guys were on there talking about theyve had it for years with no problems and some prefer it over theyre other better polishers. there was one guy that posted pictures of a camaro he did with it and gave him a showroom shine after wet sanding. so i went to harbor freight to look at it and i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was ony 39 bucks with 9 bucks for a 2 year warranty, 54 bucks out the door. i got home and plugged it in and ran it and tried to stop it with my hand to see if itll bog down and it didnt, stayed strong and torqued when i tried to stop it. im sure later on ill buy a dewalt, it wasnt about money, i was going to pay 189 for the sears one but this will do for now. prepping for paint, going to be really busy tomorrow


THAT POLISHER IS MAYBE THE SAME QUAILTY AS THE SEARS,
SOME OF THAT HARBOR FREIGHT STUFF IS OKAY FOR HOME USE, I BOUGHT THE SMALL ANGLE GRINDER FROM THEM YEARS AGO, AND I CAN`T KILL IT, I`VE TRIED TOO, WON`T DIE.


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, if you google it, its one of the recommended polishers to get. ive always been skeptical with theyre electric tools so i never bought any but seems theyre getting theyre shit together. i know theyre 9 dollar hvlp spray gun works excellent for primer, was scared to try it with clearcoat and basecoat but for what i did use it for iti didnt disappoint. i kept the polisher, but bought a dewalt 849x on ebay JUST incase something were to happen to this one mid job. but been playing with this one, am very happy with it. the one most rated is the porter cable da polisher. was going to get it but its more for removing swirls not after wetsanding the orange peel so i got the dewalt and this one instead. tomorrow in pomona im buying the pads and 3m stuff and a few mack brushes. going to sell in pomona tomorrow. i go to sell, make money, but i leave with less money than i walked in with but alot of cool stuff. also getting my stars and ports and the bumper kit 348 and chevrolet script moldings. do any of you know if theres a guy in pomona selling cool hubcaps?


----------



## GALLO 59

went to pomona sunday morning, there was alot of cool shit there



















this was cool




























saw there was plates for sale with the sequence i would have needed










and i walked the whole swapmeet, look what i saw sitting in someones post, they wanted 700 bucks 










came home with this, cant go wrong for 15 bucks and it goes deeper than the regular assembly manual





































got these for 2 bucks, you dont know how many times when im under the car and something falls in my eye, i have to stop and about an hour is gone trying to get that shit out of there










and i got the correct buffing pads for my polisher that youre supposed to use after wet sanding the clearcoat for the first time to get the orange peel off and make it shine


----------



## GALLO 59

good buys, bought these little things when i saw them with the change i had left over




































































































was $360 for the plates, $700 for the rocker moldings, $50 for the buffing pads, $15 for the manual, $2 for the goggles, and $8 bucks to go in. i set my limit and walked in wanting to spend only$150, ended up spending $1035. had alot of fun, worth every penny. met a few cool guys too


----------



## dj kurse 1

$1035....damn.


----------



## GALLO 59

yea i know, i went in just trying to spend 100 on the moldings for the bumper kit and 50 on the polishing pads. but i still saved money, check this out

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-1960-Chevy-Impala-NOS-Rocker-Panel-Trim-59-60-Convertible-348-283-Nomad-/150791211198?ViewItem&item=150791211198&nma=true&si=OqVoKVw1%252BifVSL48N8GmxQF9V94%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

thats nothing tho, ive spent more on a single visit to truck and car shop and ive made like 6 big visits like that since i got this car. other guys there spent way more than i did, theyd be like "is that all?" cleaned out my wallet but not my bank so im still good. just felt good before i spent it all that i had the money to buy something cool if i found it, and i did just didnt think itd be that much and id still atleast have enough to eat after. it was fun tho, i spotted those moldings from a few spots down. the excitement of the hunt and find is fun and makes it worth it. its defenitely a good thing but too bad that completes my list and now i have nothing to hunt down now when i go to pomona or online unless i see some trailmasters at a really good deal. other than that im done that was it. i made this list on my cell phone when i got there

continental kit moldings
polishing pads
cards from license plates and 59 tab vendors to buy later (but ended up bought on the spot)
felix the cat frames (still looking if any of you have some) but some that dont say cadillac
big floor jack
ANY LEADS ON ROCKER MOLDINGS (and was looking for leads, not expecting to find the moldings themselves espesially og ones)

but i got everything except the felix frames, and a big used or new professional floor jack

im stuck somewhere, hope someone on here can help me out. im trying to put on my bumper kit, put it together before trying to mount it. this is the bolts that came with the kit










now on the instructions it doesnt say how to put the chrome pieces together, just show how to install it



















so i figure the big bolts go here because of the size and lenght theyre perfect and its the size hole thats there










now the little links, theyre the same size hole, but the bolts are too long and wont go in at an angle



















those same bolts, but the shorter ones, they fit, but are too short










now these 4 skinnier ones 










work, but dont feel right, too skinny and alot of play within the hole, and doesnt hold the center link just right, has alot of play










this is the only part im stuck on, does anyone know what im supposed to do, or if something is missing? can someone with a bumper kit take a picture of just this one bolt and how it holds the center link on? thanks guys


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:.........:inout:


----------



## westsidehydros

GALLO 59 said:


> yea i know, i went in just trying to spend 100 on the moldings for the bumper kit and 50 on the polishing pads. but i still saved money, check this out
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-1960-Chevy-Impala-NOS-Rocker-Panel-Trim-59-60-Convertible-348-283-Nomad-/150791211198?ViewItem&item=150791211198&nma=true&si=OqVoKVw1%2BifVSL48N8GmxQF9V94%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thats nothing tho, ive spent more on a single visit to truck and car shop and ive made like 6 big visits like that since i got this car. other guys there spent way more than i did, theyd be like "is that all?" cleaned out my wallet but not my bank so im still good. just felt good before i spent it all that i had the money to buy something cool if i found it, and i did just didnt think itd be that much and id still atleast have enough to eat after. it was fun tho, i spotted those moldings from a few spots down. the excitement of the hunt and find is fun and makes it worth it. its defenitely a good thing but too bad that completes my list and now i have nothing to hunt down now when i go to pomona or online unless i see some trailmasters at a really good deal. other than that im done that was it. i made this list on my cell phone when i got there
> 
> continental kit moldings
> polishing pads
> cards from license plates and 59 tab vendors to buy later (but ended up bought on the spot)
> felix the cat frames (still looking if any of you have some) but some that dont say cadillac
> big floor jack
> ANY LEADS ON ROCKER MOLDINGS (and was looking for leads, not expecting to find the moldings themselves espesially og ones)
> 
> but i got everything except the felix frames, and a big used or new professional floor jack
> 
> im stuck somewhere, hope someone on here can help me out. im trying to put on my bumper kit, put it together before trying to mount it. this is the bolts that came with the kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now on the instructions it doesnt say how to put the chrome pieces together, just show how to install it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i figure the big bolts go here because of the size and lenght theyre perfect and its the size hole thats there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the little links, theyre the same size hole, but the bolts are too long and wont go in at an angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those same bolts, but the shorter ones, they fit, but are too short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now these 4 skinnier ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work, but dont feel right, too skinny and alot of play within the hole, and doesnt hold the center link just right, has alot of play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only part im stuck on, does anyone know what im supposed to do, or if something is missing? can someone with a bumper kit take a picture of just this one bolt and how it holds the center link on? thanks guys




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...trailmaster-spotlights-complete-3800-obo.html





...and be very carefull if your going to polish those rockers. the stainless is very very thin, (thats why there is a metal backer) and if yu push too hard, you'll warp them and if there is rust behind them, it'll "pop" up and you'll see it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> yea i know, i went in just trying to spend 100 on the moldings for the bumper kit and 50 on the polishing pads. but i still saved money, check this out
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-1960-C...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thats nothing tho, ive spent more on a single visit to truck and car shop and ive made like 6 big visits like that since i got this car. other guys there spent way more than i did, theyd be like "is that all?" cleaned out my wallet but not my bank so im still good. just felt good before i spent it all that i had the money to buy something cool if i found it, and i did just didnt think itd be that much and id still atleast have enough to eat after. it was fun tho, i spotted those moldings from a few spots down. the excitement of the hunt and find is fun and makes it worth it. its defenitely a good thing but too bad that completes my list and now i have nothing to hunt down now when i go to pomona or online unless i see some trailmasters at a really good deal. other than that im done that was it. i made this list on my cell phone when i got there
> 
> continental kit moldings
> polishing pads
> cards from license plates and 59 tab vendors to buy later (but ended up bought on the spot)
> felix the cat frames (still looking if any of you have some) but some that dont say cadillac
> big floor jack
> ANY LEADS ON ROCKER MOLDINGS (and was looking for leads, not expecting to find the moldings themselves espesially og ones)
> 
> but i got everything except the felix frames, and a big used or new professional floor jack
> 
> im stuck somewhere, hope someone on here can help me out. im trying to put on my bumper kit, put it together before trying to mount it. this is the bolts that came with the kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now on the instructions it doesnt say how to put the chrome pieces together, just show how to install it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i figure the big bolts go here because of the size and lenght theyre perfect and its the size hole thats there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the little links, theyre the same size hole, but the bolts are too long and wont go in at an angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those same bolts, but the shorter ones, they fit, but are too short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now these 4 skinnier ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work, but dont feel right, too skinny and alot of play within the hole, and doesnt hold the center link just right, has alot of play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only part im stuck on, does anyone know what im supposed to do, or if something is missing? can someone with a bumper kit take a picture of just this one bolt and how it holds the center link on? thanks guys


With the bolts i usually just go to ACE or home depot and get exactly the sizes i need with washers and nuts and put it all together. Maybe you can get a size a littler bigger than the skinny ones and washers and put it all together.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

and i got a pair of felix plates homie if your still looking, OR you can stop by at the parts department at felix chevrolet and buy a pair i think its like 25 bucks for a pair with the paper backs.


----------



## GALLO 59

westcoastlowrider said:


> and i got a pair of felix plates homie if your still looking, OR you can stop by at the parts department at felix chevrolet and buy a pair i think its like 25 bucks for a pair with the paper backs.


do you have a picture of them? and yea today im going to take the backing off the rockers to hammer the dings out and grind the rust off the backing so it doesnt pop up again. im also going to see if theres a way to reinforce them a bit like with fiberglass


----------



## westsidehydros

be carefull...they are thin thin


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> do you have a picture of them? and yea today im going to take the backing off the rockers to hammer the dings out and grind the rust off the backing so it doesnt pop up again. im also going to see if theres a way to reinforce them a bit like with fiberglass


TAKE PICS! 
NEED TO SEE HOW THEY COME APART


----------



## GALLO 59

MR.59 said:


> TAKE PICS!
> NEED TO SEE HOW THEY COME APART


yea, i will. they pry back from the square end and slide out by tapping with a small hammer. putting them back you use trim hammers to mold the end back but isnt hard because the backing already has that shape. but yea ill take pics


----------



## film_david

when u gettin the tru spokes bro??? i wanna see this thing on those wheels!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

film_david said:


> when u gettin the tru spokes bro??? i wanna see this thing on those wheels!!!


3 weeks, i talked to the guy sunday but right now also looking for some straight spoke 13s for the traditional look too. also some supreme rims if anyone knows of a set out there

got the backing plate off the rocker moldings, turned out to be very interesting  give me a min, im uploading a video to show


----------



## GALLO 59

ok so i bought some 59-60 rocker moldings, one was good, one had a few waves and what i thought were dings so i decided im going to straighten it and polish them. only way to do that since it has the backing plate is to take the backing plate off. the molding hugs around the plate so the edges i had to pry up























































the molding ontop of the backing plate is super thin, i felt like i was unwrapping one of those oven pies with the aluminum lining plate. ok when i pry up the sides, it popped off easy on one end, but struggled on the other end. the edges came off, but middle i had to twist a bit. and the reason was because the face is glued to the back plate, and that part hadnt unglued yet. thought it was strange, but got it off. then i started to grind off the dirt, rust and glue off the back plate




























ok, back plate grinded and cleane up. you guys notice something?



















the back plate is an exact of the actual molding, the face that i took off to hammer the dings out, straighten and polish. except its hard like a molding is supposed to be, like the door moldings and fender spears. and its straight, the reason the molding with the face on the backing plate was wavy wasnt because it had dings, but because it came unglued on some parts, so the back plate is straight no dings and hard










and with or without the molding face, itll still take the mounting clips










everything is exact, down to the last curve, dip, screw hole and edges










here it is next to the other side molding with the face still on it just not polished yet. looks exact just one is raw steel, other is unpolished stainless, but exact










can you tell which one is back plate and which is complete molding?









































































what that means is if you have moldings that are wavy because the came unglued, or are dinged, or are worried of them getting wavy later if they unglue, then chrome plate the back plate which will look better than polished stainless and will last longer and wont ding or go wavy. get what im saying? and if it is wavy, its because it came unglued and you can glue back on to straighten the face, heres a video that shows what im talking about. the camera is shaky because i just got done using the grinder and had me shaking still, but youll see what i mean about the waves


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Chrome that shit homie your gonna start the new trend next thing everybodys gonna be doing this LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

Do you know if the 62 rocker trim is like that as well? ,thought bout seeing how the would look on my 64


----------



## GALLO 59

does the 62 rocker trim have a skin on it like this one? do you have pictures of a set?


----------



## npazzin

Dont know, havent got any yet


----------



## westsidehydros

no, the 62,3,4 trim is just aluminium, no steel backer


----------



## npazzin

westsidehydros said:


> no, the 62,3,4 trim is just aluminium, no steel backer


 did 63/64 come with rocker trim? Or are you just talkin bout side trim?


----------



## westsidehydros

people put the 62 rocker trim, which is only aluminium on 3s and 4s too


----------



## Hardtop6459

nice work bro.


----------



## npazzin

Ttt


----------



## GALLO 59

if its aluminum you can chrome it since its just a molding not a skin and backplate. or polish it and itll come out almost chrome. go back to page 9 on here to see how thats done its easy.

where im at so far. anyone thats put one of these together knows, man is just putting this together a pain in the ass. the instructions are horrible and worthless, and every bolt is in a tight spot and hard to tighten





































and if youre going to build your car completely like i did this one, do yourself a favor and get the SUPPLEMENT manual for your year. i picked mine up last weekend in pomona for 15 bucks and got it just to have it. but when i flipped through it i realized i could have used alot of the information it has for most of the work i did on mine instead of figuring it out myself and would have saved me alot of time














































this is the assembly manual index










and the supplement manual goes into more detail


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Damn ese, u doing some serious work, but great!! I've been reading and seeing ur progress. I'll keep posted homeboy so keep all the pics coming!:thumbsup:
Subscribed


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks  as long as no problems or issues come up, 3 hours to lift off


----------



## GALLO 59

Still at it, very nice night perfect for an all nighter. It's getting there


----------



## Coca Pearl

Yep. This weekend whether was good for working on the ride


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, good weather is back and im more motivated to work on the 59. still at it, turns out the plumbing on airbags is harder because of leaks, plumbing hydraulics is way easier. i have the harbor freight polisher, ups brought me this today. played with both, have the same power needed to polish except the dewalt has higher rpm settings but you never go that high to buff and polish cause youll burn throught the clearcoat and paint. but is good to have both










hopefully i can finish up what i was doing today


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> yea, good weather is back and im more motivated to work on the 59. still at it, turns out the plumbing on airbags is harder because of leaks, plumbing hydraulics is way easier. i have the harbor freight polisher, ups brought me this today. played with both, have the same power needed to polish except the dewalt has higher rpm settings but you never go that high to buff and polish cause youll burn throught the clearcoat and paint. but is good to have both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully i can finish up what i was doing today


LIKE THAT HANDLE ON THAT DEWALT. WHEN YOU GET USED TO BUFFING A FEW HUNDRED CARS, YOU`LL SEE THE SPEED WILL COME IN HANDY. THAT HANDLE ON TOP WILL ALLOW YOU PUSH DOWN ON THAT THING, AND GET IN TIGHTER SPOTS, WITHOUT THAT SIDE HANDLE GETTING IN THE WAY


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, i ordered it with that handle not just the broom stick, looks like you can hold it in different angles. the company that sold it to me they guy over the phone said the same thing, once i get a true feeling for it ill be using the highest rpm and ill do whole cars in 1/3 of the time. but yea id have to get a real feel, work my way up to that. 

damn airbags are a pain in the ass, isuue after issue. even though its almost the same aspect, valves are dumps, bags are cylinders, hoses are hoses, motors are motors and tank is tank. only difference is the solenoids and batteries. but even tho theres more to hydraulics, fuck are they easier to work with than airbags =( will wrap up tomorrow, i had enough of that shit for today


----------



## westcoastlowrider

any new updates homie


----------



## black1962impala

there is a guy that is making 59 rockers stainless steal thick gauge so it wont get waive $700 brand new also making for 61... and has foxcraft trim he makes just ordered 59 rockers myself


----------



## GALLO 59

black1962impala said:


> there is a guy that is making 59 rockers stainless steal thick gauge so it wont get waive $700 brand new also making for 61... and has foxcraft trim he makes just ordered 59 rockers myself


i know who youre talking about, and yea they look good. i was going to buy them from him before i found mine. when i found mine i wasnt even looking for a set to buy because of what price of og ones are, and cause i talked to they guy and was going to get a set. but i got lucky and found my set before. and when i was paying for the rockers, another guy was there and said he was going to repop them too, and sell for 800. its a good thing that even tho theyre not og, they are available and not stuck hunting down like the 59 visor. the rockers are bad ass, i mocked them up on my 59, makes the car look longer 

and thanks westcoast, got my set in the mail today


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good


----------



## GALLO 59

went to the invasion de corridos concert at the gibson ampitheater at universal studios citywalk, damn was it fun. back to work tomorrow. im frustrated with these fucken airbags, im just one day away from just going hydraulics, atleast i know what im doing there not like these fucken airbags


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> i know who youre talking about, and yea they look good. i was going to buy them from him before i found mine. when i found mine i wasnt even looking for a set to buy because of what price of og ones are, and cause i talked to they guy and was going to get a set. but i got lucky and found my set before. and when i was paying for the rockers, another guy was there and said he was going to repop them too, and sell for 800. its a good thing that even tho theyre not og, they are available and not stuck hunting down like the 59 visor. the rockers are bad ass, i mocked them up on my 59, makes the car look longer
> 
> and thanks westcoast, got my set in the mail today


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> went to the invasion de corridos concert at the gibson ampitheater at universal studios citywalk, damn was it fun. back to work tomorrow. im frustrated with these fucken airbags, im just one day away from just going hydraulics, atleast i know what im doing there not like these fucken airbags


just my opnion i would do partial reinforcements with a lay n play set up, 2 pump 6 batteries set up homie but thats just me :yes:


----------



## GALLO 59

and of course it has mufflers, no noise. the car is dirty because of last time it rained. and the compressors sound lound because theyre mocked up in the trunk not put down all the way so when i tighten them down theyll get quieter. besides, theyre getting boxed in so will be even quieter. the problem i was having was i didnt wait long enough for the compressors to fill the tank, so i thought something was wrong when it wouldnt go up. im good now, from here its all just clean up the wiring


----------



## black1962impala

i got theses for sale $80


----------



## sobayduece

GALLO 59 said:


> and of course it has mufflers, no noise. the car is dirty because of last time it rained. and the compressors sound lound because theyre mocked up in the trunk not put down all the way so when i tighten them down theyll get quieter. besides, theyre getting boxed in so will be even quieter. the problem i was having was i didnt wait long enough for the compressors to fill the tank, so i thought something was wrong when it wouldnt go up. im good now, from here its all just clean up the wiring


Nice to see you got that issue with the air ride taken care of thats what i am doing on mine


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, it was just waiting alittle longer to let the tank build pressure. but its set. im happy with it, locks up pretty high acutally for bags. best part is that its all bolt on and no extra weight and supposedly rides better, but i really like the sway of hydraulics when you turn and dip


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## bondogeo

That 59 shop manual is a supplement to the 58 shop manual. Only things that were changed from 58 to 59 are in it. Fantastic thread! I'm helping build a friends 59 impala that neither of us took apart. Lots of challenges but this thread and all of your pictures are helping a lot. Will have questions for you later!


----------



## GALLO 59

bondogeo said:


> That 59 shop manual is a supplement to the 58 shop manual. Only things that were changed from 58 to 59 are in it. Fantastic thread! I'm helping build a friends 59 impala that neither of us took apart. Lots of challenges but this thread and all of your pictures are helping a lot. Will have questions for you later!


yea hit me up, i know every single nut, bolt, part, wire and trim on this car since i changed them all out and put it together. if you get stuck anywhere just message me no problem. 

working on the car today, finishing up the airbags. was playing with it this morning now it does front back side to side perfect. locks up pretty high, front and back and lays low. but honestly not the same as my 10 inch stroke and lockup i get from my 65 impalas hydraulics where im REALLY locked up, not even close


----------



## GALLO 59

black1962impala said:


> i got theses for sale $80
> View attachment 620918


do those fit 56 plates or pre 56


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:


----------



## GALLO 59

car is dirty, but got antennas now


----------



## npazzin

Fuckin sick laid out!


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> car is dirty, but got antennas now


a good bath doesn't hurt........:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GALLO 59

yea i plan to when i get the weatherstripping put on next week. got this put on. its put on right but i can see pumping gas wont be easy


----------



## Barba

GALLO 59 said:


> yea i plan to when i get the weatherstripping put on next week. got this put on. its put on right but i can see pumping gas wont be easy


LOOKN GOOD


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> yea i plan to when i get the weatherstripping put on next week. got this put on. its put on right but i can see pumping gas wont be easy


when you tilt the wheel it would be easy....


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. on other forums i read its a pain in the ass with 59s to pump gas, that even with the wheel tilted its the angle that the gas neck is that makes the pump not go in good because it wont fit in all the way the bottom of the pump handle and hose hits the bumper kit. so they all say you have to pump gas with the gas pump handle upside down which i can see working. they say the gas pumps with those shut off/wont pump gas tips unless its in all the way wont work you have to turn the pump handle upside down and pull back the sleeve to get it to pump. you get what im saying? ill figure it out, ill see soon and wont be impossible but even if its hard itll be worth it even if i have to pump gas into a can first i dont care

still working on my trunk, its taking me alittle bit longer because its alittle more complicated than other trunks i seen. youll see really soon but it looks cool


----------



## Coca Pearl

I'm sure your work your manic to get gas in your ride so you can roll......


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:h5:


----------



## black1962impala




----------



## GALLO 59

black1962impala said:


> View attachment 627122


cool, its cause i heard some are for bombs only. i got a set from westcoast and like how they look, but like having more that one thing to switch up once in a while. 

yesterday was a year that i brought back my 59 from the paint shop, i remember it was on easter. a year later and its almost done. was busy doing family things for the holidays, but havent slept on it. still working in the trunk, and also kept alittle busy getting back on my 48









































































im only primering it and spraying it to get that out of the way. was supposed to spray it to trade it for a 78 harley, but after i worked on it again i decided im keeping it, i love this car. but im just spraying it now, going to be gangster gray primer on body, flat black on roof and fenders. not really hitting it hard till the 59 is done and the 65 is repainted green. still working in trunk, pics soon


----------



## RUSTY 36

:h5: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

new pics up tomorrow nite of the 59. check out where I went earlier today. I went when I found out theyre tearing it down















































Looks familiar? its the house and this spot


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## dj kurse 1

That's cool. I like it when they do that on some shows I've watched. They show you the exact scenes from the movies. Like did you know all the house scenes for back to the future were all shot on the same street? Young Lorraine's house, marty's house and biff's grandmas house in the second part..
Why they tearing it down?
Here locally, this Saturday they are tearing down two smoke stacks that had been around for more than 100 years and city hall to make way for a new triple a stadium...


----------



## GALLO 59

yea I have homeboys in el sereno that I deal car parts to that told me, theyre tearing it down because its honestly useless, the bridge causes traffic and to go one way or another you have to go around a whole block. so theyre tearing it down to just make the street straight and flat. its a bridge that goes over one street but for no reason. yea usually theres one neighborhood that they film a lot in. across the street from this house there was this one







there was a girl jogging by that told me this house was in the movie national treasure with Nicholas cage, the one around the corner was in space jams with Michael Jordan and bugs bunny and up the street the house from father of the bride, the hangover, Michael Meyers house and twilight movie. all on the same street. she was like wanna go by and see them, I was like no im ok, don't really give a shit about those movies but she can show me the Michael Meyers house from Halloween so im going next week shes going to show me where since I don't know where it is but its a few streets away. the one that's cool is the changeling house off the 15 fwy off limonite in alta loma where those 20 kids were killed. the house is still up


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> yea I have homeboys in el sereno that I deal car parts to that told me, theyre tearing it down because its honestly useless, the bridge causes traffic and to go one way or another you have to go around a whole block. so theyre tearing it down to just make the street straight and flat. its a bridge that goes over one street but for no reason. yea usually theres one neighborhood that they film a lot in. across the street from this house there was this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was a girl jogging by that told me this house was in the movie national treasure with Nicholas cage, the one around the corner was in space jams with Michael Jordan and bugs bunny and up the street the house from father of the bride, the hangover, Michael Meyers house and twilight movie. all on the same street. she was like wanna go by and see them, I was like no im ok, don't really give a shit about those movies but she can show me the Michael Meyers house from Halloween so im going next week shes going to show me where since I don't know where it is but its a few streets away. the one that's cool is the changeling house off the 15 fwy off limonite in alta loma where those 20 kids were killed. the house is still up


She was trying to spend more time with u foo! :facepalm: u just passed up some company :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

no, im going next week cause she saw I really wanted to see the Halloween house so she asked me for my number to call me when shes available on Saturday. I kinda had a feeling she wsa getting at me because she acted stupid like she was messing with her ipod when she ran up behind me and saw me taking pictures. she saw me taking pictures and said some joke about me moving into the neighborhood that it was a bad neighborhood and I was like yea right. I kept up the conversation cause I didn't want to look like I was scoping a house to rob or cause I looked weird a stranger taking pictures in her neighborhood so I told her why I was there and atleast people driving by would have seen me with someone that lives there. she said it was common so I didn't feel bad anymore but still I know some stranger taking pictures in a nice ass neighborhood gets attention. and I couldn't go right then and there cause I had my friends girl and her cousin in the truck waiting around the corner. I had to drop them off in Huntington park but the reason I had shitty pictures is because they didn't want to get off the car and get theyre heels dirty so I had to put the camera on the ground. the only good pic was under the bridge where some guy with a brown bag 40oz was walking by and I asked him. I was worried him running with my camera


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> no, im going next week cause she saw I really wanted to see the Halloween house so she asked me for my number to call me when shes available on Saturday. I kinda had a feeling she wsa getting at me because she acted stupid like she was messing with her ipod when she ran up behind me and saw me taking pictures. she saw me taking pictures and said some joke about me moving into the neighborhood that it was a bad neighborhood and I was like yea right. I kept up the conversation cause I didn't want to look like I was scoping a house to rob or cause I looked weird a stranger taking pictures in her neighborhood so I told her why I was there and atleast people driving by would have seen me with someone that lives there. she said it was common so I didn't feel bad anymore but still I know some stranger taking pictures in a nice ass neighborhood gets attention. and I couldn't go right then and there cause I had my friends girl and her cousin in the truck waiting around the corner. I had to drop them off in Huntington park but the reason I had shitty pictures is because they didn't want to get off the car and get theyre heels dirty so I had to put the camera on the ground. the only good pic was under the bridge where some guy with a brown bag 40oz was walking by and I asked him. I was worried him running with my camera


well its all good foo, least you got them digits! and yeah if i saw some pelon in my hood taking pictures of houses id be out there with the shotty like "whatcha looking at foo?" ha thats cool that u were able to snap some cool flicks homie. I saw that crazy ass crib in pasadena with the wrap around porch and was tripping out cuz i remembered seeing it in this topic!


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## aztecsef1

Badass 59 homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT :h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, spent the weekend in vegas so no work done but im finishing up the bumper kit tomorrow when I wake up ill post pictures. saw this the other day, knew I was going to own it. wonder who I was bidding against, but I max bidded in the last 10 seconds $500 and got it for $200. plan to display it with my red Chevrolet see the usa in your Chevrolet commercial song record http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Chevro...k3wQ0OoUQ6iqznJPTYGaVIY=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## GALLO 59

motherfuck did that take a long time, its getting old already. sanded down my wing moldings to polish out tomorrow and put on. each piece got sanded by hand with grits 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000, then 1500. in that order and by hand each piece







also does anyone know where these go?


----------



## mrocha1964

GALLO 59 said:


> motherfuck did that take a long time, its getting old already. sanded down my wing moldings to polish out tomorrow and put on. each piece got sanded by hand with grits 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000, then 1500. in that order and by hand each piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also does anyone know where these go?



Roof moldings ,for the door glass ....


----------



## king debo

Post some trunk pics..


----------



## GALLO 59

mrocha1964 said:


> Roof moldings ,for the door glass ....


 cool, thanks bro. thought I had another set of moldings that don't go on the car. so the weatherstripping goes glued on this?


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> Post some trunk pics..


 need a few more days, waiting on some things to come in the mail and its done but cant put it in till I put the moldings on it. that's why I started to polish them. without them the water would get in and ruin some of the things going in the trunk but very soon


----------



## GALLO 59

done polishing the wing moldings. just need to put them on now then do the long quarter moldings. this shit took a long ass time, I need a break


----------



## caddyking

Do u need to spray them with a clear once done? I heard u were suppose to or they'll lose their shine. The stuff I polished isn't as shiny as it was initially and I didn't clear them. Do u use anything on yours after polishing?


----------



## Hardtop6459

build is looking real good bro .


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> done polishing the wing moldings. just need to put them on now then do the long quarter moldings. this shit took a long ass time, I need a break


Keep up the good work homie


----------



## RUSTY 36

:wave: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

caddyking said:


> Do u need to spray them with a clear once done? I heard u were suppose to or they'll lose their shine. The stuff I polished isn't as shiny as it was initially and I didn't clear them. Do u use anything on yours after polishing?


 thanks guys, and no with stainless steel no its stainless steel theyre pretty much undestructable to the environment and weather that's why see cars completely rotted away but all that's left is the stainless. but not dings and hard scratches. if you polish them and are careful when you wash the car and hand buff them time to time they stay looking like new they don't dull out with time unless you let dirty build up and never wash it. theyll never rust or dull out that's why theyre called "stainless". and because of how stainless is, its non porous, which means if you look at it with a microscope its solid doesn't have little pits or cracks like other metals and that's why it doesn't rot, rust cant get in it. that's why surgery tools and surgery tables are made of stainless steel, because its sold, no little holes so rust and germs/bacteria/viruses stick to it and is cleaned easy and nothing sneaks in or hides in it. but because its solid, means nothing can cling to it, including paint and clear coat. itll DRY on it, but will flake off easy cause its not grabbing to anything. what youre thinking is aluminum trim, you can polish it like chrome but that will fade and you have to keep polishing, because its porus (has holes) and the moisture gets to it and makes a film on it. what you do there is get it anodized. that's what youre thinking though, with aluminum not stainless. get what im saying


----------



## GALLO 59

a good example is the deloreans, the back to the future cars. the body skin is brushed stainless steel. brushed to make them not blinding when the sun is out. this is what a "rotting out" delorean looks like. body is still there







now ive seen rust film ontop of stainless trims, but because it rusted off the metal on the body and dripped on the stainless and since theres rusted away metal on the moisture that got in the stainless it continues to rust but ontop of the stainless not on it or in it and light sanding gets it off when its dried on


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, and no with stainless steel no its stainless steel theyre pretty much undestructable to the environment and weather that's why see cars completely rotted away but all that's left is the stainless. but not dings and hard scratches. if you polish them and are careful when you wash the car and hand buff them time to time they stay looking like new they don't dull out with time unless you let dirty build up and never wash it. theyll never rust or dull out that's why theyre called "stainless". and because of how stainless is, its non porous, which means if you look at it with a microscope its solid doesn't have little pits or cracks like other metals and that's why it doesn't rot, rust cant get in it. that's why surgery tools and surgery tables are made of stainless steel, because its sold, no little holes so rust and germs/bacteria/viruses stick to it and is cleaned easy and nothing sneaks in or hides in it. but because its solid, means nothing can cling to it, including paint and clear coat. itll DRY on it, but will flake off easy cause its not grabbing to anything. what youre thinking is aluminum trim, you can polish it like chrome but that will fade and you have to keep polishing, because its porus (has holes) and the moisture gets to it and makes a film on it. what you do there is get it anodized. that's what youre thinking though, with aluminum not stainless. get what im saying


So in theory, do u think u can polish the hell out of a stainless gas tank and its going to keep that shine under there? i've been thinking about doing it.. but i dont know if its better just to chrome one


----------



## caddyking

Thx for the info bro. It's clear now


----------



## GALLO 59

tko_818 said:


> So in theory, do u think u can polish the hell out of a stainless gas tank and its going to keep that shine under there? i've been thinking about doing it.. but i dont know if its better just to chrome one


 if its going to be drove a lot, its going to build grime, whether its stainless or chrome. youd be cleaning it often problably as much as youd wash your car. your gas tank is stainless? i wouldn't mind a stainless tank id shine the shit out of it. all the shiny tanks ive seen were chrome. and one thing ive heard about stainless, if you chrome it it flakes off sometimes in a few months, sometimes in a few years. because again its non porous and has nothing to grab to. ive seen chromed stainless flake on other cars, but don't know how long they had it for because even with regular bumpers chrome will flake. but ive always been told not to it wont last. but again i don't know, for that youd have to ask mr impala he knows it all about that and i know all his stainless is chromed and looks good. when i try to research it i don't get much answers but its what ive always been told, even one of the chromers at the Pomona swapmeet didn't want to do the stainless on my 48 because he said id be back complaining that its flaking


----------



## GALLO 59

got this in the mail today, was pieced together now the set Is complete


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> if its going to be drove a lot, its going to build grime, whether its stainless or chrome. youd be cleaning it often problably as much as youd wash your car. your gas tank is stainless? i wouldn't mind a stainless tank id shine the shit out of it. all the shiny tanks ive seen were chrome. and one thing ive heard about stainless, if you chrome it it flakes off sometimes in a few months, sometimes in a few years. because again its non porous and has nothing to grab to. ive seen chromed stainless flake on other cars, but don't know how long they had it for because even with regular bumpers chrome will flake. but ive always been told not to it wont last. but again i don't know, for that youd have to ask mr impala he knows it all about that and i know all his stainless is chromed and looks good. when i try to research it i don't get much answers but its what ive always been told, even one of the chromers at the Pomona swapmeet didn't want to do the stainless on my 48 because he said id be back complaining that its flaking


naw, i have a couple tanks but neither one is stainles. i noticed on ebay the stainless ones sell for like 200 bones.. so i figured maybe it was something to look into. it will only be a sunday cruiser.. my whole undercarriage is chrome n paint so im already so im already fucked on maintaining it :rofl: So i figured its either paint it and throw some chrome straps on it, chrome it., or buy a stainless on and polish it out.. i dont think ive seen anyone do it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin: TTMFT


----------



## GALLO 59

id get it stainless polished or chrome, they look bad ass like that. I know im going to end up chroming mine or getting a stainless. plan to piece by piece have the undercarriage chromed out or after the summer do it all at once and get my frame powder coated for sure. im still alittle side tracked, but almost done with the 48 and then im back on the 59. ill tell you guys the reason why im trying to finish the 48 as soon as possible

















































when im done with primering the 48 im putting together then you guys will see.


----------



## GALLO 59

where its blotchy its cause I sprayed extra primer to seal and block in some pitting, other than that the primer layed down really nice


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

was playing with it today, finished the airbags since I been busy with the other car. its all dirty but here it is fully locked up on bags


----------



## GALLO 59

im very happy with the way the ass locks up and the front


----------



## GALLO 59

clean ass craigslist find, got these yesterday. can spin and move a car with one hand. now I have a new workspace for the other car I moved them around no problem


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:NICE


----------



## bengiXxer1000

GALLO 59 said:


> got this in the mail today, was pieced together now the set Is complete


Nice!!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks. took me a while to track them down. i got a thing for chevy dealer items and promotional for my year cars. i need to get back on this car, just so close to finishing the other but ill be back on this car hard in about 2 weeks when im done with the other


----------



## SamWheat

Thats what I call top of the line theft security.


----------



## GALLO 59

SamWheat said:


> Thats what I call top of the line theft security.


 what do you mean, I don't get it


----------



## RUSTY 36

:scrutinize:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

SamWheat said:


> Thats what I call top of the line theft security.


:dunno: wtf LOL 

Keep the momentum going homie on all 3 of your rides :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

SamWheat said:


> Thats what I call top of the line theft security.


 o ok I get it now. no im not worried at all, something about the view from my window to my 59 makes me sleep good at night. don't know what it is but Im not worried. I hear any noise and just have to pick my head and its right there you can see it there. I have insurance my policy number is 7.62x39, pretty good insurance. jump that wall and see how effective my insurance is, its better than all state


----------



## GALLO 59

plus when im at work during the day I got homeboys that don't work that are out on my street and got eachothers backs. on my street is some homeboys of mine from the harbor area and down the street some other homeboys from the flats, flat bed or driven none of my cars will make it off my street without me we got this :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking

I seen you posted to your topic, so I clicked it. I expected to see pics of the 59 but all I seen was a 47....the wait continues.

Lol. :drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

yea bro that's why Im trying to finish the 48 quick so I can get back on the 59, its so close but this got in the way. but a week and the 48 is done and back on the 59. I will have all 3 of my cars done for the summer. I was just answering that guys post, I didn't understand what he meant. just one more week and im back on this don't worry


----------



## caddyking

:werd:


----------



## GALLO 59

heres my problem right now, well not a problem but I have a decision to make. on the 48, turns out it costs about the same for the materials and paint to paint my 48 flat black and gray as it would be to buy and paint my car a nice two tone (chocolate brown roof and fenders, buckskin tan body) and clearcoat so itll be shiny. the grille and bumpers aren't chromed but all the trims are and it wont look good with new paint but with flat paint itll be fine cause itll be a driver and a roller, hood car if you know what I mean but a clean one. so baisically I can have it nice but look bad with unchromed grille and bumpers OR flat two tone (good flat black and gray not cheap stuff thatll flake) gangster looking but wont have finished looking shiny paint. I don't plan to chrome the grille and bumpers, im going to roll it like that or itll be up to the guy that trades me for it. and if I chrome the grille and bumpers, itll be a finished car and all the cars ive been offered to trade are running cars but still need things to be finished. get what im saying? and it wouldn't be to my benefit to trade a fully finished car for a car I still need to paint or do the interior or chrome and little mechanical things even though mine is good to go as is either way I paint it. so that's why I don't know, shiny or flat? if I go shiny, bumpers and grille wont look good. if I paint flat, it wont look shiny and new but WILL still look clean as hell and bad ass cause its going to be good flat paint not flaky ashy paint. I don't know what to do but I need to decide by Friday to order the paint.


----------



## dj kurse 1

I'd go for the hood car.


----------



## npazzin

If you decide to trade it or sell, you'd get a better return on your work an money if you stayed away from the flat shit IMO


----------



## GALLO 59

that's what I was thinking, worth more but the cars ive been offered need one thing or another but not a complete restoration. nothing big, as long as it runs Im happy. but don't want to trade a fully done car for one that still needs alittle work. and all the cars offered need atleast one thing. for flat paint to paint the whole car is $280 bucks for all the paint. for gloss 2 stage paint its $291 total. im painting it so labor isn't included. so it comes out to the same, just that too if I paint the car gloss, the grille and bumpers wont look good and before I drop $1200 on chroming them id rather put it to get my next project to buy, im not done here guys im going to be at it for a while  right now I have in mind 2 stage shiny body and flat fenders and hood, but ill see im still thinking about it. its cause I want to appeal to alof of potential trades I might want not limit myself to whats done cause theres not many cars that are done that people want to let go of


----------



## npazzin

sounds to me like if you paint it up an do the chrome, maybe you wont want to get rid of it at all lol


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> sounds to me like if you paint it up an do the chrome, maybe you wont want to get rid of it at all lol


 nope, im sure ill keep it that's why too =b 30s 40s bombs are bad ass, built like tanks and those fat fenders and body on it are sexy. people that know me are saying they know its not going anywhere. but if I keep it I want it g looking ill be happy with it flat, but the inside will be like new and show quality. but if I do trade it for that 65ss convertible that will be really cool too :biggrin: when its done the guy will see it and make the decision if yes or no. check out the thread on the 48 to see what options I have for flat, let me know which you yould go with


----------



## GALLO 59

a week from now im back on this. check it out, just a few minuites ago on mecum auctions. a 1958 impala convertible all options with 348 sold for 66gs


----------



## GALLO 59

but a hardtop 59 impala with all the options and a 348 sold for $117,500





















wow, I thought it would be the other way around. I don't have a 348 but don't feel better about all the money ive dropped so far


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> but a hardtop 59 impala with all the options and a 348 sold for $117,500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I thought it would be the other way around. I don't have a 348 but don't feel better about all the money ive dropped so far


 that's why I laugh at fools that are trying to sell their 58s projects for 40gs n shit. the 58 is not worth as much as people in the lowrider community feel it is


----------



## GALLO 59

tko_818 said:


> that's why I laugh at fools that are trying to sell their 58s projects for 40gs n shit. the 58 is not worth as much as people in the lowrider community feel it is


 you would think there itll sell for top dollar since its where the buyers with the most money are and its not the first time I saw one sell for so low. I still plan to get one, but know now where to get it from when im ready that's for sure. let me just get this 59 out of the way. im thinking of repainting it already but more custom, same color but flakes. it would just be a scuff and spray since the body is done. ill see once I get back on it in a few days when im done with my 48


----------



## GALLO 59

this is the one that tripped me out the most, frame off 64 ss with ac and 327, sold for 13gs


----------



## 310~SFCC

GALLO 59 said:


> plus when im at work during the day I got homeboys that don't work that are out on my street and got eachothers backs. on my street is some homeboys of mine from the *harbor area* and down the street some other homeboys from the flats, flat bed or driven none of my cars will make it off my street without me we got this :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider

GALLO 59 said:


> plus when im at work during the day I got homeboys that don't work that are out on my street and got eachothers backs. on my street is some homeboys of mine from the harbor area and down the street some other homeboys from the flats, flat bed or driven none of my cars will make it off my street without me we got this :thumbsup:


Would be a ticket to an early grave :guns: and i would cruise it for a little while during summer to enjoy some of the hard work and after summer respray it just my opinion.


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> this is the one that tripped me out the most, frame off 64 ss with ac and 327, sold for 13gs


looks cheaper to buy one done, then to build one


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> o ok I get it now. no im not worried at all, something about the view from my window to my 59 makes me sleep good at night. don't know what it is but Im not worried. I hear any noise and just have to pick my head and its right there you can see it there. I have insurance my policy number is 7.62x39, pretty good insurance. jump that wall and see how effective my insurance is, its better than all state


 here`s my original security system


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> you would think there itll sell for top dollar since its where the buyers with the most money are and its not the first time I saw one sell for so low. I still plan to get one, but know now where to get it from when im ready that's for sure. let me just get this 59 out of the way. im thinking of repainting it already but more custom, same color but flakes. it would just be a scuff and spray since the body is done. ill see once I get back on it in a few days when im done with my 48


 Ive seen plenty sell for around 60-75k.. it all depends who you buy it from. people in the lowriding game spend 100K on engraving and gold plating and all that flashy shit and then expect to get that back with a sale.. but the car is worth what it is.. and that's good man, I would definitely do a scuff n shoot.. maybe you should just scuff it and shoot some matching color flakes from Detonator over it to give it that pop with only a couple hundred bucks in materials.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:h5: TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## MYERS60

:run:.........................:tears:.................


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## Jake07

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## GALLO 59

thats nothing, just watch the ones im saving for when this car is done that ive been holding in my pocket just for this car  never modeled for cars before but are model friends of mine


----------



## GALLO 59

dirty pics, but here it is with the front lifted






































































almost done with my 48, will get back on this really soon and finish it


----------



## westcoastlowrider

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


i will take the one in the green :biggrin: LOL when you gonna finish this 59 up homie this is a badass build that is so dam close to being completed :run:


----------



## MYERS60

WHAT?!!!! WE CANT WAITS NO MORE, MORE PICS OF THE FINR LADIES!! 


GALLO 59 said:


> thats nothing, just watch the ones im saving for when this car is done that ive been holding in my pocket just for this car  never modeled for cars before but are model friends of mine


----------



## GALLO 59

itll get there, almost done with the 48 then I jump back on this 59  and yea the ones I have I been holding on to for a while but are fucken bad! youll see, almost there


----------



## MYERS60

:drama:


GALLO 59 said:


> itll get there, almost done with the 48 then I jump back on this 59  and yea the ones I have I been holding on to for a while but are fucken bad! youll see, almost there


----------



## GALLO 59

got my bad front plate restored, got it in this week. 

how it looked before the back one














































im painting my 48 this week, by wed im back on the 59 while the 48 dries I plan to have the bumper kit installed


----------



## Mixteco

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


*Im digging that Asian chick on the far left...which gets me wondering why I dont see enough asian chicks in the lowrider scene? Ima sucka for them asian girls*


----------



## MalibuLou

Ttt...for Rey


----------



## Farmboy25

Nice work gallo 59. I'm currently restoring my 60 bel air. You have inspired me on my build. 

Thank



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GALLO 59

im glad I am, and thanks lou. im almost done with my 48 and ill get back on this, im on a roll so ill be on it in a few days


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> got my bad front plate restored, got it in this week.
> 
> how it looked before the back one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im painting my 48 this week, by wed im back on the 59 while the 48 dries I plan to have the bumper kit installed


nice work on the plates. Did you do them yourself or sent them out? I have a set that i want to have reatored for my car but they are in rough shape and i want to pant them of the color of the car


----------



## GALLO 59

hey coca pearl. I got them done, 100 bucks each plate just needed one done the guy is on ebay. finally got around to doing something to the 59, got the faceplate and backplate painted and now I want to see it put on so after I clear coat it and sand/polish it its going on.
















































and backs too
















I know I haven't done shit on this car because I been busting out my 48, but the 48 is almost done so when I am im hitting this hard and finishing it. give me just a few more days its almost done, I just wanted more than one car out and done, ill have all 3 done


----------



## Caballo

I just finished watching "La Vida Low" and saw you in it. I'd better ask for your autograph now, before it gets too expensive later.


----------



## GALLO 59

o yea =b its a good film huh, I was honored for this car and me to be in it. thanks david


----------



## Farmboy25

Gallo 59, here is my build. I said a few posts back you inspired me. I check daily on updates on both projects. Keep up the good work on the builds.


----------



## GALLO 59

o shit! good job farmboy, looking like mine a few months ago. keep it up, keep moving forward before you know it youll be on the road =D glad I inspired, keep it up


----------



## jdfx1

I like ur topic been looking at for a while I give props u do alot of the shit urself trial and error big X motivation will be starting 58 rag soon hopefully can be a success like ur 59


----------



## GALLO 59

wrapping up final things on 48 and its done. and in 2 weeks when it is, 59 will finally get back on track and get finished. going to hit it full force again starting with new paint job, and flakes =D 



























2 weeks, repaint starts and build continues, just have to wrap up final things on 48 and this is back on, and better than before =)


----------



## GALLO 59

it with one of these










http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLAKE-BUSTE..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item5af3d13980&vxp=mtr

or this one 










http://www.limebug.net/product/view/202/ed-roth-bazooka-flake-paint-gun

that one calculated to dollars is 160 bucks. and theres this one too which is the cheapest at 85 bucks shipped










it sprays it dry on wet intercoat clear, so you have more control over how much flake is in the paint and get an even coverage. and this way you wont worry about drips or runs ruining it all. a bigger version of this 





 
so you can get one for about 160 bucks. or if you take a good look at the pictures, just get this 



















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Astro-Pneum..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item4d0642b37b&vxp=mtr

for 15 bucks. just buy a regulator to screw on the base and set the regulator at about 10psi and play with it till you get the spray you want, but its about 10psi. then just mikey mouse a jar at the bottom and youre set. I already started to prep the 59 for its repaint, will start really soon


----------



## king debo

This will be interesting, that's one of things I like about your builds...You like to improvise, with cost effective thinking..I like that you do your homework..


----------



## GALLO 59

yea debo, that's ridiculous huh. I actually bought the flake buster and returned it when I realized it was just a fancy undercoating gun. now I got this one that has 3 uses, metal flake gun/undercoat gun/bedliner gun. and I WILL use it for all 3. only thing is get the regulator and set it around 10psi. if its too low, flake wont blow. if its too high itll make the area youre working in look like it just turned new years. like im improvising but not cutting corners, but being smart. and cost effective, the money I saved about 145 bucks now I can buy something else for the car and yet still do the job right with what I improvised. 145 doesn't seem like much, but these days can get you like 4 6x9s, a cool ass radio to put in the glove box, new gas lines and brake lines, missing moldings/trims, weatherstripping, shit a brake booster if you don't have one. im not missing much but if I were id have that to get what I need. looks like these 145 I saved will get me an extra gallon of house of color clear coat to make the paint job extra wet


----------



## GALLO 59

again improvising, not cutting corners because it still does the job just the same but if you need a last min flake gun, this will do too


----------



## GALLO 59

forgot to mention, when spraying clear or base don't do it without a mask. a canister filter mask not a dust mask. I learned the hard way with my 48, sprayed flat urethane paint with no mask and it fucked me up pretty bad. not only bad like I got high, bad like I was sick and had headaches for a few days. after the first 10 min I knew something wasn't right but I kept going cause I mixed the hardener with the paint already. it was a fucked up feeling, chest pains, a high, and throat burned. and with the clear coat was worse but that one made my eyes burn. and that was me painting outside in the open


----------



## king debo

I always keep a new ,ask around the shop..I painted my first car when I was 17, and didn't wear a mask..I was soo high, nostrils were sticky, felt kind of sick. I learned the hard way, so I always keep one around.. What clear are you going to use? UC35 or USC01


----------



## GALLO 59

im thinking house of color intercoat sg100 for the flake and house of color clear, I am not sure, which looks better or is better? whats the difference from the two? and is it worth getting the house of color clear over the xtreme?


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> forgot to mention, when spraying clear or base don't do it without a mask. a canister filter mask not a dust mask. I learned the hard way with my 48, sprayed flat urethane paint with no mask and it fucked me up pretty bad. not only bad like I got high, bad like I was sick and had headaches for a few days. after the first 10 min I knew something wasn't right but I kept going cause I mixed the hardener with the paint already. it was a fucked up feeling, chest pains, a high, and throat burned. and with the clear coat was worse but that one made my eyes burn. and that was me painting outside in the open


DAMN!
I STARTED COUGHING JUST READING THIS


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice build!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!
> I STARTED COUGHING JUST READING THIS


 I know this has happened to you, you build cars too. if you read up on iso-cyanides youll really start coughing. not nice stuff, had no idea


----------



## king debo

I cant wait to see how this flake gun works..


----------



## king debo

As for the clear, Alot of people use UC35 and it looks great...The other is a show clear, I personally haven't used it


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks for the info debo, ill go with that clear and see how it turns out. the clear I used on my 48 is good but ive seen better im sure its the uc35. well see how it turns out on this when I get there. and yea the flake gun will be interesting, ill record when im laying the flake


----------



## king debo

How long til you think you'll be respraying it? Or are you just going to scuff & spray the flake/clear? I'd do a test piece first if your going that route just to make sure you like it..


----------



## MR.59

GALLO 59 said:


> I know this has happened to you, you build cars too. if you read up on iso-cyanides youll really start coughing. not nice stuff, had no idea


I PAINTED CLASSIC CARS FOR 25 YEARS, AND ALWAYS WORE A MASK..... IF I GOT A WIFF OF ANYTHING WITH A HARDNER IN IT, I CAN`T BREATH AT ALL. AND ALOT OF THAT SHIT BACK THEN HAD LEAD IN IT, HAD TO PROTECT YOUR SELF.
GOING AT IT WITH NOTHING ON,,,,,,MAN! HEY, BUT THAT`S HOW YOU LEARN RIGHT? 
I KNOW YOU`LL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN


----------



## GALLO 59

king debo said:


> How long til you think you'll be respraying it? Or are you just going to scuff & spray the flake/clear? I'd do a test piece first if your going that route just to make sure you like it..


 scuff and spray. bodywork is all done so a scuff and spray job should take me a week to do by the time I scuff it all, spray it, flake it and clear it. then 2 weeks later wet sand and polish. so because I say im respraying it doesn't mean its going to be hung up a few weeks or months like if it went to a paint shop. the reason I might respray the basecoat is because I don't think the flakes match the color it has now. I might look for something inbetween the two colors, or go a two tone blues the og blue and flaked patterns. but when I do redo the car, itll take less than a month to do, a weeks labor and the rest is time to let the stuff cure its a waiting game with paint. but it will look good, better. will match all the chrome and engine bay because it wont be too stock anymore itll be alittle more flashy and show type. but the white roof and trunk will definitely be flaked out I just don't know how much flake ill need for that its too big of a surface


----------



## GALLO 59

MR.59 said:


> I PAINTED CLASSIC CARS FOR 25 YEARS, AND ALWAYS WORE A MASK..... IF I GOT A WIFF OF ANYTHING WITH A HARDNER IN IT, I CAN`T BREATH AT ALL. AND ALOT OF THAT SHIT BACK THEN HAD LEAD IN IT, HAD TO PROTECT YOUR SELF.
> GOING AT IT WITH NOTHING ON,,,,,,MAN! HEY, BUT THAT`S HOW YOU LEARN RIGHT?
> I KNOW YOU`LL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN


 yea, I hear you. a lot of things now I learned the hard way. I think the thing that scares me the most is the asbestos brakes, on this and my 48, I think I can deal with being intoxicated by any chemicals but that is what scares me. dust mask for that that's for sure. I just hope the insides didn't have any asbestos lining or anything and that I left any in it


----------



## 56ponchopiano

Yea, at least wear a dust mask, if you go in without some sort of protection (yea yea, that's what she said lol) you are gonna get screwed up. When I was refinishing my piano, I never wore any type of face mask. That was during the stripping process which uses some NASTY chemicals, then power sanding it, and putting on a new finish. I think sometimes that is what caused me to have bed-confining migraines for a whole year. Breathing in wood dust, lead probably, chemical fumes, finish and shellac fumes, etc. 
Some gloves are smart as well....lol. Painting my car was sort of the same, had to wear a mask while sanding the body just to scuff up the fading paint for primer, and wore a mask while spray painting as well. Really does make a lot of a difference.


----------



## GALLO 59

im putting in the bumper kit this week, have a lot of free time now my 48 is 99% done


----------



## GALLO 59

looks like this build will be back on track starting Thursday, i have to now i have 20 days to finish it. its now mandatory I get this car done, and my other ones. 

its now mandatory I get this car done, and my other ones. I screwed myself going to the dmv to check on the total to register the 59 and 48 and renew the tags on the 65. well its good and bad news. good news is the girl saw pictures of the cars on my phone and wanted to see them in person so she set me up to have all of them verified there at the dmv not at the chp even though I had already started the registration on the 48 back when I first got it and was sent mandatory chp referral verification. i heard theyre very strict, you take it to get the vin checked and sometimes if you have a tail light out or your gauges not working yet they wont verify you till its fixed. so now i get to avoid any of that bs and just go straight to the dmv where shell verify it =D 

that's the good news, bad news is since i started the registration, i have 20 days to get them verified and pay the fees to complete the registration and also get the original plates issued to each










20 days i can do it, but will be long days and nights. i need to pay $317 for the 59










$221 for the 48










and $180 for the 65. now im pressed for time. got 20 days to have the timing set on the 48 so i can have it finished and drive it there, and also to have the 59 done and drive it there which means finish putting in the interior, put in the bumper kit and all the moldings and finish the rewiring. that's all they need, will repaint the 59 but after i drive it for a bit a few weeks to enjoy it. 

so i guess its bad news because of time, but good news because they'll be done by then in 20 days. being forced now but its a good thing now i can go full force with no breaks and get them done. i start tomorrow 8am. if i fail the 20 days i get fined by the dmv, don't know how much but girl said it was a lot so im on it


----------



## Mr.X

I'd call up a Licensed Vehicle Verifier sometimes for a extra charge they will go to where the car is. I have this lady down in SD that I call when I need VIN verification and for $10 extra she'll meet me at my pad.


----------



## Levoloveusa

Good Job. And i want to own 59 impala, not yet  i have 63 bonoville convertible


----------



## caddyking

:inout:


----------



## mabeg

Damn this was an AWESOME build it was nice to see the progress over time,.... Good Job..... by the way... would you know where to buy the Nu vue Mirrors and bulbs for the Mirror light combo?


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks mabeg. almost there, almost there =) yea the mirror and lights you can find on ebay they pop up pretty often. worst case is take the one you already have whether its broken or not as long as its complete and take to a trophy and plaque shop and have them make you some for a few bucks each. those shops are everywhere because of local baseball and soccer teams. or anywhere they have mirrors like lowes or home depot they can cut you some but youre not stuck its just mirrors. ill see what I can find on ebay tho ill check.


----------



## GALLO 59

more than enough time to get mine ready, 59 60 chevys only this is going to be bad ass! guarantee this car will be in this show I have enough time to finish and make it. 48 is done im motivated again to finish mine up, the 65 can wait


----------



## FLA813DOVER

any updates :dunno:


----------



## GALLO 59

yea I know I neglected the car since I started my 48. 48 is done, put it off to the side now im prepping to completely repaint the 59. I just have to wait till next paycheck to buy the paint and clear coat. still going to be blue and white, but alittle more custom. want to have it ready for wing fest. but the 48 kept me away from this car for 8 months but that one is done


----------



## Coca Pearl

Is you going to add some pearl or flake together og color?


----------



## GALLO 59

white flake to the roof and trunk and side stripe, solid blue on the body but thanks for the pearl idea might use it for the body


----------



## king debo

...............................??


----------



## GALLO 59

so I get my car verified so I can finish up the registration before the 28th, guy tells me hey the title says 2dsd as in two door sedan like a bel air or Biscayne










but the f on the vin makes it an 1800 series impala or nomad










and the cowl tag narrows it down to an impala sport hardtop










18 is for 1800 series v8 and 37 is 2 door hardtop sport impala. so I looked it up online on alot of different websites and printed all that up and took it to the dmv along with the original dealer album so they can see in the album the f vin series and 1837 body style is impala HARDTOP



















no way do I want it registered as a sedan when its a hardtop, that affects the value either they'll assume its converted or changed vin and cowl tag but its got the original dimpled spot welds and rivets on the cowl. but the error is only on the title, f vin is impala hardtop not sedan and the cowl tag narrows it to impala not nomad so the error was in the title not the car itself. so the girl took a quick look at everything and said yea these mistakes happen and made it to a 2T, hardtop










now its all done, and got the original plates registered along with it. so now 59 registered and street legal in my name, 48 registered street legal in my name and 65 retagged and registered back on the road. going to be a good summer all 3 cars out =)


----------



## GALLO 59

heres all the stuff I showed her, she said had I not shown her the proof it would have stayed a sedan unless Id want it verified by chp


----------



## 56ponchopiano

They have my four door hardtop labeled as sedan too! I didn't worry about it though, already had enough trouble getting it registered...took almost 10 visits. hard to register without an original title (New York didn't mandate them until 1973 I think)


----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

sunday I start this back up again. registered, got my tags today and it came with those tabs to put the stickers in










48 is done, back on this


----------



## rudeerude

Gallo can't wait to see you finish this up been lurking in the background following all your threads.Thought you would like to see some factory fresh 59's
















[/URL][/IMG]
These images are from Life *Chevrolet Factory In Tarrytown, N.Y.* here is a link for more assembly line 59's

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tar...ry+Tarrytown+ny+source:life&tbm=isch&imgdii=_


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Hope your going red to stay true to christine


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> sunday I start this back up again. registered, got my tags today and it came with those tabs to put the stickers in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 is done, back on this


I like the little tabs they give you for the stickers. In Texas it would be two stickers in the window instead of the sticker on the tabs for the plate. I have some og plates for my bomb that I want to get register for it


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. and I like those factor pictures that's cool=) hated, yea I wanted It red just like Christine in the movie but was talked into blue and went with blue when I got the blue insert fabric. but how I am, in a year or two ill end up painting it red watch. 

the tabs yea I saw they go over the license plate. don't have the bumper kit on yet but I hope ill be able to mount them under the plate I want to put license plate toppers on my license plates. I was thinking that to put them inside the car on those tabs in the back window in the corner. check it out they do make them in the prison










had a busy last few days. been goin out a lot, took a break I needed it i needed to really get out and away from working on any cars. 

did some furniture



















went to port o call in san pedro that was cool got drunk there





























then went to a concert at LA live with family the invasion de corridos concert that shit was bad ass




























then this weekend went to the vineland drive in, going to be taking my cars there this summer when they are done i love that place










opened her up, almost a year later










it was last year almost in just one more week that I last worked on this car. april 1 last year was the last day i worked on it and started my 48. 48 is done took a year exactly 










now back on this one. opened her up and was dusty and was a mess with the wiring. felix was happy to see me










so first thing was to do all the wiring under the hood to clean all that shit up. so i did and now its all done but you cant tell in the pictures. i needed a 80 amp fuse to put from the battery to the fuse box. auto zone said they had one for 35 bucks with one fuse in it. fuck that the indoor swapmeet had one with 5 fuses for 10 bucks and it matches my car



















after a year i worried the airbags were going to pop or leak, i needed to raise the car to work on the bottom. the car dropped is so low i cant fit the jack under there, its about half an inch from the floor to the frame and belly. hooked up the battery, worked like the day i first put them in lifted it fine



















and up it all goes



















was playing with it, has a nice snap to it when the tank is full











going to be a double build, half day one 59, other half on 65. want to spray both of them on same week, moved it back to take it down to bare metal. you can tell this one hasn't been moved in a while too. but i plan to have both ready to paint on same week










blue metal flake paint job on 65, same color solid blue body on 59 but better paint and glossier clear, white metal flake roof and trunk. its on im back on this bitch


----------



## GALLO 59

video of 59 going up, guess it was bad in first link


----------



## fltotheo

just read you whole thread! really nice build and cool to see that you did everything on your own! but whats up with that ipod trick?


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks fltotheo, Ill post the ipod thing this weekend when the amps go in, its really easy you just need the cable and switch for the remote wire


----------



## fltotheo

ok, i´ll keep reading this one! can´t wait to see progress!


----------



## tko_818

Glad to see u back on the 59 homie


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys yea im on this hard now, put in 10 hours just today doing up all the wiring. its 90% rewired now, just stopped here. turn signal and headlight switch. I got the og clips to just clip on the harness on the switch. but stuck, I can see the colors of each wire, but I don't know what goes where? on the wiring diagram it don't tell you where it goes or is labeled it just tells you the color, which I already know. anyone know what each wire hooks up to? 59 - 62 is the same switch and harness.using a painless wiring kit










everything else including the ignition switch clipped right in. this too the dimmer switch the harness came with the clip that goes right to it. was nice I didn't have to go under the car to do this one


----------



## GALLO 59

redid my bulb housings last night. the plastic on them is really hard and brittle so I wrapped them in shrink wrap to seal them









































































also made the ignition wires, its a universal kit so I had to cut them to size and put the ends on them


----------



## GALLO 59

fuck now im REALLY motivated. got the hook up from the homie from sparkle fx, one pound white flake. not coke but I get just as excited! white metal flake for the roof, trunk and side stripe. will be laying this in a week fuck I cant wait to see it





































sparkle fx came through before, came through again thanks bro. really cool guy, not only sells you the flake but helps you out and tells you what else youd need, how to do it and where to get it. anyone else that's dealed with him knows what im talking about. thanks bro I owe you one. here is his page if anyone else needs flake

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/263852-flake-sale.html


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> fuck now im REALLY motivated. got the hook up from the homie from sparkle fx, one pound white flake. not coke but I get just as excited! white metal flake for the roof, trunk and side stripe. will be laying this in a week fuck I cant wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparkle fx came through before, came through again thanks bro. really cool guy, not only sells you the flake but helps you out and tells you what else youd need, how to do it and where to get it. anyone else that's dealed with him knows what im talking about. thanks bro I owe you one. here is his page if anyone else needs flake
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/263852-flake-sale.html


 Did you rub the flake into your gums after taking the last picture? :biggrin: Looks cool homie, cant wait to see what it looks like under the sun!


----------



## payfred

tko_818 said:


> Did you rub the flake into your gums after taking the last picture? :biggrin: Looks cool homie, cant wait to see what it looks like under the sun!


:roflmao:

59 lookin good homie!


----------



## king debo

tko_818 said:


> Did you rub the flake into your gums after taking the last picture? :biggrin: Looks cool homie, cant wait to see what it looks like under the sun!



I about fell out the chair after reading that and scrolling up..


----------



## GALLO 59

O yea =b man I cant wait to see how it lays, monday im getting the intercoat and top clear, spraying the face on my bumper kit as a test panel. I I know exactly what clear I'm going to use but having some trouble figuring out what intercoat to use for the flake. what does everyone use? SG 100 or what else is out there


----------



## king debo

Im pretty sure its SG100


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> O yea =b man I cant wait to see how it lays, monday im getting the intercoat and top clear, spraying the face on my bumper kit as a test panel. I I know exactly what clear I'm going to use but having some trouble figuring out what intercoat to use for the flake. what does everyone use? SG 100 or what else is out there


SG100 or just regular clearcoat. Either way you'll be fine. And that's advice given to me by Kandy and Khrome so I think it's pretty sound haha


----------



## GALLO 59

sg100 thanks guys. for a trunk, roof, bumper kit face, side stripe and half of the steering wheel im not going to need a whole gallon right? I figured quarts but how many? I never sprayed flake so I got no clue


----------



## tko_818

GALLO 59 said:


> sg100 thanks guys. for a trunk, roof, bumper kit face, side stripe and half of the steering wheel im not going to need a whole gallon right? I figured quarts but how many? I never sprayed flake so I got no clue


It really depends on how much flake you're going to drop onto those parts. Some people shoot one heavy coat of flakes, and others want to make sure that the whole surface is just flakes on flakes. If you want to go heavy on the flake, I think u can easily go through 2 quarts. Idk how it's priced, but sometimes buying 2 quarts is damn near the same as buying the gallon. So that's something to look into, the cost vs. Total material


----------



## GALLO 59

no progress the last two days, rained off and on, sometimes heavy sometimes light. but not off enough to allow me to work on the car. definitely not good weather for any body and paint work I have to wait till Monday when the weather is back up in the high 80s. for now what I can do is prep and spray primer to the small pieces like dash pieces and the lower bumper valances and steering wheel. 

did some shopping =D feels good knowing I got this out of the way










1 gallon gm 59 impala frost blue with reducer



















1 quart white with reducer



















1 quart shimrin sg100 intercoat clear for the metal flake










1 gallon body filler for any dings and scratches










1 gallon primer and thinner for small pieces and skirts










1 quart clearcoat and activator for dash










mixing cups, strainer and mixing sticks

took them this, so was able to match the color exactly














































still need a gallon of euro clear coat that im getting on Monday and one gallon direct to metal primer. im spraying the inside and small pieces and skirts first along with the steering wheel. then im spraying the door jambs and under hood and trunk (im redoing the felix image under the hood better), then the doors and hood. after that im not sure if im spraying the roof, trunk and wings first or the body first. I figure itll be easier to mask off the roof and trunk than the whole body. 

but for now, still raining so im relaxing inside. because of my work hours in the past I never got to see a show called breaking bad but always heard about it so yesterday I watched the first trailer on Netflix and now im hooked, cant stop watching it I got as far as the beginning of season 3. got a new tv hero I like walter white aka heisenberg =b no progress till sunday, so no updates till then but the next updates will be good, same colors but better so big changes


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

didn't get much one last few days, went to dodgers tailgate and opening day they lost but it was bad ass elysian park was packed























































got back on track today. thougt first thing I repaint is the dashboard. so got all the pieces out and spraying the dash inside the car




























no turning back now, going to be a busy and dirty next few days again










o and the wiring Is now completely done bumper to bumper, engine all lights and dash. It took longer because I was following a diagram for all the switches I found online that was completely wrong. to get it right you need to use the wiring kit diagram AND the original wiring diagram. 

goal for this week is to have the dash and all these pieces painted and clearcoated by next sunday. then spend the next week on the trunk and roof and have that painted, metal flaked and clear coated. then after that start the body. if no issues come up like bad weather then I should have the car done in under a month


----------



## 56ponchopiano

I'm beginning to clear coat my car, piece by piece and panel by panel...i'm still an amateur, and i'm getting very crinkled paint sometimes. Are my coats too heavy? Too close to the object? 
good to see that you're back to finishing this one up.


----------



## GALLO 59

that don't sound right, either youre spraying and its drying too fast, or youre dripping. not really sure what it could be but that don't sound right

focused on this today, steering wheel. had a bunch of cracks, no good. if I were to just have the primer creep into the cracks and I paint it it would come back to haunt me later and I really don't feel like doing the steering wheel twice. I don't know what its make of but sanding it is messy and dirty. felt like I was sanding a tire. heres where I got my info for the steering wheel. click on the picture if its too small, then when it opens up in the new window on the bottom right will be a + to make the pic bigger click on the pic to see it full page size and readable










http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/reyes213/65/new build/001k_zps9e71a36b.jpg










http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/reyes213/65/new build/002k_zps745a8b62.jpg










http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/reyes213/65/new build/003k_zpseefc79e8.jpg



and here is my wheel, see the cracks. look horrible














































took my D/A sander to it and my dremel, here it is ready for filler. im not using epoxy im using bondo as the article suggests
































































I went in deep with my dremel, want it firm and solid not shallow where the crack will split the bondo and the wheel. in a few min going to mix up the bondo and ill shape it and sand it in the morning. hopefully by the afternoon ill have that and all my other pieces primered


----------



## LOPEZWERKS

Have you considered trying epoxy as a filler on the deep areas and body filler to smooth and finish prior to primer and paint? i just wonder if the body filler is strong enough. I'm going to have to do the same on my wheel so thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## GALLO 59

well ive heard you use epoxy, but the article I posted said body filler and says it kept up for 7 years. I have both but going to use body filler because its easier to work with mold and sanding. body filler is strong enough, especially it going in that deep. its getting the the feather edging just right to keep I from splitting off the steering wheel. ill post pictures tomorrow but its pretty easy. you have to take care of the cracks this way, if you try to jamb filler in the cracks itll just crack again and crack the base/clear coat and soon. I was going to leave It but honestly those cracks look shitty


----------



## king debo

I used epoxy on mine


----------



## GALLO 59

still working on that damn steering wheel, because of the curves and angles its not easy to shape. but ill be done by tomorrow

got this in the mail, registered all my cars but forgot i had to have liability insurance on each. anyone know a good insurance company that will insure my cars? need my 3 cars insured its a 65 impala, 48 chevy fleetmaster and 59 impala. looking for liability on the 65, full coverage including liability to shut the dmv up on the 48 and 65. thanks guys


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GALLO 59 said:


> that don't sound right, either youre spraying and its drying too fast, or youre dripping. not really sure what it could be but that don't sound right
> 
> focused on this today, steering wheel. had a bunch of cracks, no good. if I were to just have the primer creep into the cracks and I paint it it would come back to haunt me later and I really don't feel like doing the steering wheel twice. I don't know what its make of but sanding it is messy and dirty. felt like I was sanding a tire. heres where I got my info for the steering wheel. click on the picture if its too small, then when it opens up in the new window on the bottom right will be a + to make the pic bigger click on the pic to see it full page size and readable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/reyes213/65/new build/001k_zps9e71a36b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/reyes213/65/new build/002k_zps745a8b62.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/reyes213/65/new build/003k_zpseefc79e8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my wheel, see the cracks. look horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my D/A sander to it and my dremel, here it is ready for filler. im not using epoxy im using bondo as the article suggests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went in deep with my dremel, want it firm and solid not shallow where the crack will split the bondo and the wheel. in a few min going to mix up the bondo and ill shape it and sand it in the morning. hopefully by the afternoon ill have that and all my other pieces primered


:thumbsup:


----------



## josebdz

I recommend using the epoxy I used filler before to and it didnt last it ended up cracking again


----------



## EastLosRider

Who is ur regular car insurance with geico? Allstate? State Farm? They also provide classic car insurance also I personally didn't have good experience with Hagerty just to get a simple insurance they ask you a million detailed questions about everyone who lives in that house and all all kinds of uneccesary bullshit.59 lookin good by the way homie I'm taking notes


----------



## GALLO 59

man talk about pain in the ass, 3 days of filling and sanding over and over. imagine trying to use pancake syrup to fill the holes, when it doesn't go on flat it runs fast. debo and jose I see why people use epoxy PUTTY
























































I work tomorrow and Saturday so ill primer this and all the other pieces by sunday. then Monday basecoat, Tuesday clear coat

as for the insurance, I got a guy from AAA coming next week, see how that goes.


----------



## GALLO 59

didn't do anything sunday like I was supposed to, was too hot so I decided to go to the range and try out another sks I bought off my friend. 











I don't know if its the sight or what but wasn't very accurate. and no it wasn't my aim we were shooting an ar15 and my other sks as well and was on target but the sks i was all over the place. some shots were way off and were off in the hill. id have to unload the whole clip to make sure i hit the threat atleast once. anyone here have an sks and know whats the deal with the sight? 


before i went to the range, the night before i heard on the radio the Pomona swapmeet was the next day so i went to sleep early just to go, got there at 8am not early but not late. went only looking for this and i found it 










really really good and thick direct to metal primer and if you thin it its also a sealer. the primer i had i heard not to use on the parts that's metal its not a direct to metal primer and can shrink so i went and got this one, along with some euro clear. the clear i was told to get was the transtar euro clear but the guy i got this clear from said its the exact same clear but id like this one better because its thick, i shake the can and its like shaking a can of honey and lays great and since it lays thick it gives it depth and is easier to wet sand. for the clear i paid 160 and for the primer i paid 120. there was a vendor selling house of kolor uc35 clear coat but even he said id like the one i bought better. so now i have all the materials i need to paint, so it all starts now =)

also found the lens for my back up lights at Pomona














































i didn't take any pictures at Pomona swapmeet, actually went straight to row 26 where i knew the paint vendors are and just bought what i was looking for. didn't want to walk around cause i would have bought a bunch of stuff i don't need or extras for the car that can really wait. not on a budget but i realized i can be very careless there, even when i left my girl screamed from inside the house as i was running out "don't come back with another car". next thing im buying is the aftermarket radio, same one i installed in my 48 and another pair of speakers for the car. 

found these in the bucket of parts i got when i got the 59, look familiar? have no clue where they go if they do go to this car


----------



## 56ponchopiano

Are those light blub sockets and wiring coming out of those things in the bottom picture? Maybe hood and trunk lights, if I had to guess.
Think you can maybe wire wheel them and clean them up and take a few more snap shots?


----------



## GALLO 59

couldn't do anything these last two days, had to go get my truck smogged yesterday and today the weather was muggy but I was ready to spray primer today























































as you can see, I filled small dings and dents and I took the bumper kit backing and face plate back down to metal so I can repaint and spray the metal flake =)

really wish I had atleast sprayed the primer on the parts today but the weather was humid yet muggy. so when I realized I couldn't do anything today I went out to buy materials I needed to start the body and paint on the car itself. materials can add up, so I looked up online any deals on sand paper and found this guy

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/mat/4425183091.html

cool guy, got all this, over 1000 sanding discs for my d/a sander and a few 100 sanding sheets and some extras for ONLY 30 BUCKS





































grits from 60 all the way to 500 are in there. don't know what the value of them are retail but I felt I got a good deal. anyone in so cal that need sand paper give him a call, has warehouse full of them, literally a warehouse full top to bottom. he also has these im going to try out, some kind of plastic sand paper with Velcro backing. has different grits but I brought some to try out. anyone have any info on these? they seem cool, and not sand but odd type of grit I cant see flaking off as easy










here Is the guys number anyone interested in getting paper 

818 274 8241


----------



## tko_818

Check out American Collectors Insurance.. I faxed over some pics of the car and the paperwork, and got like 25k in coverage for a few hundred bucks a year.. you can declare your car's worth however u want to, and pay accordingly. im sure they''ll give u a special rate for the 3 cars


----------



## ted147

Hello,
How are you doing? am interested in buying your 1959 Impala "Christine please i'll like to know the present condition and the last asking price you want to sale it,kindly get back to me on [email protected] if its still available Ted


----------



## tko_818

:uh: This foo ^^^ :twak:


----------



## caddyking

How's the weather in Nigeria??? :guns:


----------



## GALLO 59

how do scams work when they try to get your car ive heard of it happening. I figure before youd let your car go the cash would have cleared and in your account im guessing. for me to let my car go, youd have to show up at my house with cash in hand or a few postal money orders nothing paypal. 

as of this morning










theres no going back now...




























brought it in into the back room so mist/dew don't give it that rust haze. no turning back now, new paint, full metal flake and euro clear DAY 1. you cant tell in the pictures but the paint on the roof is gone too its bare metal. should have roof, trunk and wings primered by Thursday, sprayed white sunday, Monday white paint, Tuesday metal flake, wed euro clear then wait 2 weeks to cure. while its curing, work on the body and dash, repaint blue. here we go..


----------



## scrappin68

Looking good bro


----------



## MILGON

glad to see your back working on it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys yea, I should have never stopped. atleast I didn't stop to do nothing and got lazy and lost motivation. It was to finish my 48 but was a good thing because I got more hands on experience on things like paint and wiring and other things I needed more experience to hit this one a lot better. that's why I stepped back and am repainting it because I know I can do a better job now. I naturally have the motivation, I want this car done. also because I want to finish my 65 too I want to repaint it and redo the interior and also repainting my truck my F150 with flakes in dodger colors. but this time not jumping from one to another im finishing one then the next. right now filling and prepping the trunk lid














dirty ass work, by the end of the day I got shit all over me in my eyes and in my ears nothing but bondo and rust and dirt. but no matter how dirty im never like fuck this shit, keep pushing forward all I can think of is when im finally buffing it out and ready to put the trim back on. without doing this, I wont get to that so lets get that out of the way. get what im saying? got this in the mail, one of the toppers im using for the back license plate. the cat, and the wiggler. its cool it wiggles left and right with just alittle shaking of the plate so when im driving its going to be going nuts



































if I cant polish up that reflector and making it look nice im going to get a mobil Pegasus license plate topper, cut off the bracket that bolts it to the plate and bolt the wiggler arm to the center of the horse, so instead of that reflector swinging itll be the mobil Pegasus horse. going to finish this up today, hopefully by tomorrow night ill have the wings, roof and trunk ready for primer


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

old filter on the right, new filter on the left. been waiting for this, 3 stage air line oil, particle and water filter and desiccant dryer. ready to spray its on now 

_







_

_I didn't even want to shoot the primer on the metal till I got this filter so its on now no more sitting and waiting _


----------



## 56ponchopiano

How is the steering wheel coming along?


----------



## caddyking

This thread was page 3...20 days with no update!!! We're u at Gallo?:dunno:

Bump for the homie


----------



## GALLO 59

getting there caddy, weather was bad if it wasn't raining it was too windy or I had plans. back on track, called my paint booth was open and available today so I jumped on the chance























































sand and basecoat tomorrow, metal flake white Thursday


----------



## GALLO 59

im going to use house of kolor shimrin sg100 to spray the metal flake. have a question though, if I spray it on Thursday do I have to lay the clear coat the same day or can it wait till Saturday or sunday when im free again? anyone know? thanks guys. also if I spray the sg100 early in the day, will it be ready for clear coat and flashed the same day?

and yea I used a trash can as a panel stand, almost gave out its really flimsy but held on till I was done


----------



## GALLO 59

did a bit of painting today, was too windy to do the trunk lid but got this done the face and back plate to my bumper kit. will metalflake them next


----------



## 56ponchopiano

Good to see you're back
Keep up the good work


----------



## GALLO 59

picked up a new skill, here is a teaser, bumper kit only, no pics of the roof, wings and trunk till its done

and here is what I picked up






















































































































































































NNQJrFYy4Z4



so put down metal flake paint job down on my list of skills, its on now going to have fun with this  flake sprayed in clear coat not dry flake buster. and buried in almost 1/8 euro clear. wings, trunk and roof are next to match bumper kit


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## Coca Pearl

Paint work came out nice Gallo.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks coca, I can now paint metal flake its on now. watch what im going to do with that, my 65 is going to get fully done up inside and out


----------



## scrappin68

Looks nice brother


----------



## GALLO 59

thank scrappin, cant wait to see the roof and trunk flaked. did the trunk today, cant tell because its white but its painted white now but looks primer, its white though and ready for metal flake =)


----------



## Mixteco

*Dang man all that paint n flake done outside in your paint booth and still coming out looking clean...gives me inspiration to get back to work on my monte*


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks mixteco, ready to hit the roof, wings and trunk now


----------



## GALLO 59

materials for todays work, moving along just fine hoping to get a lot done in the next week


----------



## GALLO 59

let my trunk sit all day today to dry, temp was in the 90s so im sure after today its ready to wet sand and polish






















was too damn hot to work in the sun so I got this thing back out












now ready to flake the next part of the car












ok for a while now I was asked by many different members on here about putting the rain gutter trim/molding along the top of the side windows, I guess they don't go back on so easy. well the thing is, the gutter is packed with some kind of bondo or stucco type stuff that sealed the gutter when the trim molding was put on, maybe it held it on tight as well. but when you pull the moldings off the stuff is still in there. so I took a hammer and flathead screw driver and chiseled out as much as I could out












if you get the right angle, tapping it lightly will break off big pieces and will get it out fast
































then I blew it out and wiped it down with paint thinner and sprayed it with rust inhibitor and sealer






















now when I put the molding on it goes on perfect it actually has alittle bit of play so I will have to replace the stuff I took off with some silicone to seal even better the gutter and hold and keep the molding on better. but that's the problem with trying to put the molding back on without taking that stuff off it keeps it from going back on and its already dry so it wont help hold it on. if you look at mine now, when you take the stuff off its supposed to look nice and square like the trunk rain gutter and once done youll be able to put your moldings on just fine just use silicone to hold it tight and seal


tomorrow I spray primer then white, then wed I spray flake and clear coat,then Thursday start the wings


----------



## GALLO 59

wrapped up some things today. continued from Tuesday


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

looks better in person, just wait now to wet sand and polish. working on the wings now. got a question, going metal flake paint instead of stock white. took the in line sander and noticed the wings were high on the ends and low in the center. wings on a 59 are perfectly flat like a board or table





















































question is, is it possible to sand down the center down past the paint to the primer or existing 2 year old filler and fill with new filler, will it bond good? I just don't want to sand off existing filler and create more work when I can just use that one. 

second question, car was painted 2 years ago and sat in the hot sun and rain since. but a few months after it was painted it got a crack, small one out of the whole 2 sides of the wings. I was planning if it is possible to use the same filler to hone out a little valley to the metal along the cracks and refill with filler. possible? 










also, on the parts I went down to bare metal it looked reddish brown





















should I worry? would it have broke throught he filler after this long if it was going to be a problem?

thanks in advance guys, any help/advice highly appreciated


----------



## BigvicQ

GALLO 59 said:


> looks better in person, just wait now to wet sand and polish. working on the wings now. got a question, going metal flake paint instead of stock white. took the in line sander and noticed the wings were high on the ends and low in the center. wings on a 59 are perfectly flat like a board or table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question is, is it possible to sand down the center down past the paint to the primer or existing 2 year old filler and fill with new filler, will it bond good? I just don't want to sand off existing filler and create more work when I can just use that one.
> 
> second question, car was painted 2 years ago and sat in the hot sun and rain since. but a few months after it was painted it got a crack, small one out of the whole 2 sides of the wings. I was planning if it is possible to use the same filler to hone out a little valley to the metal along the cracks and refill with filler. possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, on the parts I went down to bare metal it looked reddish brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I worry? would it have broke throught he filler after this long if it was going to be a problem?
> 
> thanks in advance guys, any help/advice highly appreciated


Take it down to metal and then there is no guessing


----------



## GALLO 59

yea that's what im just going to end up doing so it doesn't come back to haunt me later. meanwhile I started to tear down the front end a bit to start the body repaint today










I was playing with the wiring on my switches, wired it now does front back side to side, its loud because the compressors aren't bolted down right I have them loose in the trunk since I haven't decided where im mounting them


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

GALLO 59 said:


> yea that's what im just going to end up doing so it doesn't come back to haunt me later. meanwhile I started to tear down the front end a bit to start the body repaint today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing with the wiring on my switches, wired it now does front back side to side, its loud because the compressors aren't bolted down right I have them loose in the trunk since I haven't decided where im mounting them



Looking Good Homie!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks walt, it looks messy and dirty because of the paint and filler I sanded off but in about 2 weeks ill be freshly painted and buffed nice and shiny will look totally different and all the trim will be polished and put back on. after that put the interior back in and car is done. ill be able to work upholstering the trunk while im driving it. it looks like shit now but give me 2 more weeks and youll see but thanks walt im trying =) I saw that interior kit you sent out for that 59 wagon with the hounds tooth inserts, man it looked good was that his idea or yours? do you sell the 59 inserts by the yard, I got some ideas for other things I want to upholster. if so how much for 2 yards?

well I figured i don't want any surprises later and have to redo it so down to bare metal and start to get the metal as straight as possible. wasn't pretty so its not going to be perfectly straight but as straight as i can get it so its not just caked with filler
































plan is to have it filled, blocked and primered by tomorrow, then painted white, flaked and clear coated by tomorrow. if im done early with the filling and blocking the wings out by 4pm, ill have them also painted and flaked and clearcoated by tomorrow night and i can get on the body a day early


----------



## 56ponchopiano

What are those little rods that are on the tail fin and why did you put them there? Does it have something to do with seeing if the body is flat or something?
I've been working on learning how to buff mine..unfortunately i burned through the paint on the hood, I pressed too hard  Could also be because i'm trying to buff out rattle can clear coat which will never be as strong or good as a proper clear with cutting and hardener and all that. So maybe buffing it with an electric buffer is out of the question, and I should just buff and polish by hand perhaps? 
You have more experience with this stuff so let me know what you think.


----------



## GALLO 59

rattle can clear coat is super thin, even if you spray it in a lot of layers its very thin and brittle. real clear coat sprays like honey and dries hard so if you try to buff it out with a buffer/polisher you are just going to burn and rip right through it. your best bet is to polish by hand, will take you days but you wont ruin it but it is possible. 

back to work today, getting those wings flat took way too long but finally sealed them




























































thank god for that in line sander, I can only imagine how long it would have taken to do the work without it. worth the 39 bucks I paid at harbor freight




























































































thick direct to metal high build primer. pain in the ass to clean out of your gun but its like shooting filler so itll make the wings extra flat after sanding. sat or sunday I sand, paint flake then clear. then Monday I can start on the body spraying the blue


----------



## king debo

Makin moves homie! Looking good!


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks debo, slowly but surely itll get there not stopping not giving up. It was already painted but trust me repainting was a good decision. This was the first car I ever painted, do it wasnt exactly how I wanted it but im better now so now it will. Im just go ad after the weekend I can finally start the blue on the body then put together and finish


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

waiting few days to wet sand flat, polish/buff. for now, time for the body


----------



## king debo

Looking good


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks debo, glad its out of the way but now on to the bigger part the body so im going to be busy for the next few days. im not going to wet sand and buff till its all painted incase I get overspray on the white ill just sand it off along with the orange peel. right now trying to figure out if im doing my radiator core, firewall and wheel wells inside the engine compartment black or same color of body


----------



## king debo

What flake is going on the body?


----------



## GALLO 59

no flake on the body except for the white stripe. but the blue paint im using is correct color code for 59 impala and is a metallic. reason is because I couldn't find a flake that matches the original color. but thinking about it all flaked out it would look bad ass. I plan to every year or every other year after the summer scuff it and respray the body and redo the interior but the top and roof will always be white, after a year im spraying it red so might go flake on that


----------



## Coca Pearl

The flake looks good on the white sections


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## GALLO 59

might as well do it right the second time around. dog house off, time for the body. took them off like this because im shooting the inner wheel wells same time as the fenders in same shot and in one piece. wheel wells, radiator core support and firewall will be same color as body


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks coca, in person it looks better. I bought a gopro camera im going to record the car when its done youll see how it looks all polished up


----------



## npazzin

bump


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks coca, in person it looks better. I bought a gopro camera im going to record the car when its done youll see how it looks all polished up


I'm sure that it does pictures don't always do justice to paint work. But from the pix it does looks good


----------



## GALLO 59

o it does coca, ill post a video with the gopro camera I just got it looks clean. 
was my birthday last weekend, took me a few days to recover but just when im back on track today, I have to stop after today tomorrow is the 4th of july and were celebrating here all weekend =) this is where im leaving off till Monday, paint and body overhaul, back down to bare metal to block, repaint and clear. I know it looks like im going backards but will look 100x better than before
































body is very good, looks like im backtracking and created a serious project but in reality its only about 2 weeks work, in 2 weeks itll be blocked, painted, cleared, and buffed then all the trim goes back on. 


happy 4th of july guys


----------



## EastLosRider

Lookin good brother keep the momentum going :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro,yea I know It looks like im going backwards but I going forward trust me, will be better =)


----------



## Coca Pearl

Happy belated birthday homie. I wouldn't call it back tracking. I would call it getting the results you want


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks coca. but no work this week, or next week. and on a very sad note to me, my best and closest friend passed this week Monday. he was a brother to me, knew him for atleast half my life and the best times ive had in my life with friends were with him. he was crazy but had a huge heart, going to miss him so much and even though im being strong a piece of my heart died this week. Going to miss my brother, rest in peace Eddie "shrek" Torres, see you soon buddy
































for those curious, it was sleep apnea. a breathing disorder when youre sleeping that can happen to anyone. you either go too long between breaths, or your snores get too heavy and you choke and gasp for air and you slip away in your sleep. he was only 29 so its not an age issue and is not uncommon. i wont get back on anything or even go back to work till after the funeral so no updates till after that and some time for myself


----------



## npazzin

Sorry for your loss


----------



## king debo

Prayers and blessings go out to you and his family.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks npazzin, thanks debo. don't know if you guys ever lost someone very close to you, I hope to god you haven't but it doesn't feel good. I had this guy as my partner in crime and best friend for about half my life, longer than guys I went to school with. fucked up feeling, want to wake up and think it was just a nightmare but its not. all the crazy times ive had in my life, my best memories he was in it, and in the past during hard times he let me stay with him for months and half the food off his plate. If you have anyone down with you like that and a real homeboy, appreciate every moment with him, you never know when they wont be there anymore


----------



## Coca Pearl

king debo said:


> Prayers and blessings go out to you and his family.


X2 :angel:


----------



## DUB562

:thumbsup:


----------



## 56ponchopiano

So sorry about your friend. Being young, I haven't experienced many deaths of close friends or families...except the few times I as well as a few family members had near death experiences due to health complications and just being in the wrong place at the wrong time, as well as losing a man that was like a grandfather to me. 
Just hold your head up, it will pass. Everything will pass sooner or later. He may not be here physically, but spiritually you two will always be together. Home boys for life, right? EVen after life. It's that tight bond you share with someone, that you don't have to be together physically to show how close you are. Even mentally and as I said, spiritually. 
The memory lives on, keep on keeping on bro. Who knows, maybe he will come back as another future project car, like Christine  RIP


----------



## Caballo

Gallo, I saw this on ebay and immediately thought you gave up and were selling your car!













Then I saw the location as Reno NV, and the wheels weren't the same as yours. It looks like the guy is asking $37K and already has a bunch of people watching the auction. To me it looks similar to Christine.


----------



## GALLO 59

o no caballo, i plan to keep my 59 for me to let it go it has to be a really nice number since im attatched to the car and it being my dream car. that one is nice though, hope mines looks that good when its done. except mine has the metal flake roof and trunk. right now waiting on some things i painted to dry so meanwhile im starting my 65


----------



## DjGhadi

impalalover64 said:


> Man I love how this bulid is going.....DIY.....Keep up the good work and I'm staying tuned. You are one of the guys that inspired me to start back polishing stuff, I started off by hand then went and spent some money on a polisher and now I polish everything from car parts to swords.:thumbsup:


Not to topic jack but lets see a sword! :ninja:


----------



## DjGhadi

peeped your build from start to now and its amazing homie. I love this build because of all the information shared step by step. Ive bookmarked this thread as a reference guide! :h5:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks dj, most of It actually will work for 58-70s impala the mechanical, technical and diy stuff. working on this today again finally. what happened is you know when you try to download movies or music, when you are downloading a movie or song its done quick, but when you download at the same time two more it slows down. they are being downloaded and will eventually be done, just taking a while its slow. that's what happened here, I tried building 3 cars at once so it took a long ass time. well one is done, two left so itll be quicker. I just don't want to get distracted by the 65 and put this off its what happened with the 48 and became a one year distraction. but I really want this done so I can start on my 65 so im on it. doing more bodywork and paint today im feeling good about this week no distractions nobody to get in the way want to get done as much as I can from here to Thursday night, ill post pics either tonight or Thursday of a lot of shit done. am motivated because I drove my 65 and want it done now but not before this one is and I have a lot of plans to flake and redo the inside of the 65 full 70s so im anxious


----------



## Mixteco

*Bro it was that 48 of yours that motivated me to get off the couch and start handling the business on my Monte carlo...after I finish the monte carlo this year Im gonna start on my 48 next year its going to need new floor pans but I guess theres always a first time to learn something new...much respects homie*


----------



## GALLO 59

im glad it got you going mixteco, keep that motivation going bro

been working on 59, quick pic whats going on my goal is to have whole body ready for paint by wed 










yesterday sunday, I go to the Pomona swapmeet














































Let me paint the scene for you, I was walking THE TOY aisle at the Pomona swapmeet looking for vintage toys before I hit the car parts aisles. I walk the second row in at the swapmeet, its all toys so everyone kinda stays out of it unless you have kids. there is a vendor that must have been his first time there he was set up with a bunch of junky parts no toys. I spot something out the corner of my eye, was like is that what what I think it is? I get closer and pick it up, had this price on it










guy tells me "that was picked off a 50s buick, not chevy but you can have It for $100. Bring me a car battery ill wire it up youll see it work and light up"

I pulled my wallet out quick and gave him a 100 dollar bill, and walked away to get a better look without him seeing i really wanted it. went a few spots down before i took a better look. this is what he sold me for $100 teling me its a 50s buick part





































what the fuck! i never held one so im thining it was too good to be true, then i got a feeling because of the bracket its not for 59 that it might not even be a trailmaster for chevy its problably a ford spotlight since i never held one in my hand and i was like fuck im out 100 bucks with a part i cant use and probly sell for half that. so i walked to the parts aisle thing i fucked up and saw these on the floor so figured this guy would know










i walk up to his table and had the exact same ones on his table for sale he had a pair so i asked how much for the pair he said $3900 and said they were trailmasters 58 59 correct and that's when it finally sunk in and i realized i scored =D i pulled mine out to show him and compare to his, yea i got a trailmaster and the bracket it has is for a 58 impala










he looked at mine and said i scored big time, couldn't believe it and offered me a trade on the spot for a correct dinsmore compass for my 59 and $200 on top and an autronic eye sensor for my 59. i had already sent pics to my friend when i was walking and he told me to not make any trades or deals till he sees it so i held on to it. i walked out into the aisle and some guy sees it and asks what i paid i tell him $100 bucks and he says ill give you $150 for it ill make 50 bucks on top ill profit i was like o no no way come on now. i am still looking around for parts so every spot i stop to look get asked how much for the spotlight and when id tell them what i paid theyd try to talk me into letting it go saying they'll give me $200 right there on the spot, $300 on the spot i was still like fuck that just cause i got it cheap doesn't mean ill let it go cheap yea right im not a sucker i let it go for that and they put it right on the table asking hundreds more for it fuck that im not obamacare i don't give handouts they thought they could pull a fast one on me im not that stupid, only guy offered me a real deal and was honest and straight up was the guy selling the spotlights and offered me the dinsmore and autronic eye

but all day im getting asked how much for it and that i got the best score in Pomona swapmeet and when i posted on facebook i got people texting me how much i want for it. i had two chrome guys look at i and got prices between 180 and 225 to rechrome so im going to have it redone. for now took it home and cleaned it up


----------



## GALLO 59

incase youre wondering what some people get for these and if its a good score, this is a 58 59 trailmaster spotlight that is factory correct for 58 and 59 impala dealer option. this guy was asking $4500 for a pair and i see them sell average $3500, not that they ask but that they actually sell for that much

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/218060-trailmaster-spotlights-sale.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/533098-1959-trailmaster-spotlights.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...trailmaster-spotlights-complete-3800-obo.html

i was told by a few different guys i could have sold it in that condition easy for about $1g, more if i rechrome it

I always leave Pomona happy, who wouldn't when you have new parts you needed and have now now you can go home and put them on. but this time I left super happy, not always do the car gods smile on us but for me, for today, they smiled on me. I am rechroming its only 200 to redo it all, i can sell it and profit or finally fly trailmasters on my 59 a single redone and ready to fly there is a guy selling them for 1600 each id just need on more id be in 1900 total for a pair of trailmasters that id be paying 3500 for them average. not sure what im doing but for the 100 bucks I paid im on top =)


----------



## GALLO 59

I got a package in the mail today. you know how cars have a display piece where it says the name of the car, this will be mine im going to metal flake it and paint it same colors as the car and put "Christine" in gold leaf or flake along the side and display on the front of it at shows





































huge, over 25 pounds and 4 feet tall














































not a repop its a WW2 100 pound practice bomb, exact to its live version



















grinding it down today im going to have some fun with this. got airbrush paint to airbrush a pinup girl on it and I already have the flake


----------



## edward61

GALLO 59 said:


> I got a package in the mail today. you know how cars have a display piece where it says the name of the car, this will be mine im going to metal flake it and paint it same colors as the car and put "Christine" in gold leaf or flake along the side and display on the front of it at shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huge, over 25 pounds and 4 feet tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a repop its a WW2 100 pound practice bomb, exact to its live version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grinding it down today im going to have some fun with this. got airbrush paint to airbrush a pinup girl on it and I already have the flake


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake07

:thumbsup:


----------



## brixs63

Good come up !!! 59 is coming together one piece at a time .


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, and thanks brixs yea it was a come up. doubt thatll ever happen again a trailmaster spotlight for 100 bucks I never thought id have any because they are so much in Pomona and on here are averaging 3500 to 4000 the pair redone. but man it feels good to have one but now im screwed I got the spotligt bug, now I want the pair so now I have to save 1500 for one and a few 100 for the correct 59 brackets but now I feel like I want the pair. im still sleeping on it, someone asked if id sell it and if I do hell get it maybe we can work a deal for a discount on one of the interior kits he sells from his company in Arizona I want to pick up a 62 and it needs interior. I can make it but id want that car on the road asap so that will save me half the time to finish ill just have to paint it

got to work today, keep lagging cause its so damn hot but finally got one side primered and sealed














































my rockers are perfect, guy that sold me the car wasn't lying when he said all the metal was good. used as little bondo as possible, mostly skin coats. treated the metal with metal prep and shot the high build primer























































lays like mud, its a new primer im using that's 70% solids. mixes 4:1 for high build primer, 4:1:1 for regular primer and 4:1:2 for sealer. its supposedly really good, I asked the guy whats the best stuff he has and said he sells this one more than the 5 star which I thought was the best




























now ill let it sit over the weekend and Monday start the other side. hopefully by this time next week have both sides, the back, door jambs and firewall primered and ready to spray saturday


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

Bad ass build, I read the whole thread :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, and thanks brixs yea it was a come up. doubt thatll ever happen again a trailmaster spotlight for 100 bucks I never thought id have any because they are so much in Pomona and on here are averaging 3500 to 4000 the pair redone. but man it feels good to have one but now im screwed I got the spotligt bug, now I want the pair so now I have to save 1500 for one and a few 100 for the correct 59 brackets but now I feel like I want the pair. im still sleeping on it, someone asked if id sell it and if I do hell get it maybe we can work a deal for a discount on one of the interior kits he sells from his company in Arizona I want to pick up a 62 and it needs interior. I can make it but id want that car on the road asap so that will save me half the time to finish ill just have to paint it
> 
> got to work today, keep lagging cause its so damn hot but finally got one side primered and sealed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## GALLO 59

thank walt, gonna get with you this week see if we can work something out just been really busy im back in training and im hitting this car hard every spare min I get. haven't posted anything but haven't been sleeping on it I put some work in 

it rained pretty hard one day last week










so I had to sand back down hard the metal to make sure I got all the moisture off then let it sit in the hot sun the days after then sand again. then metal prep and sprayed









































































will block out good, some drips but its going to be sanded flat so its no problem. it dripped because I wanted to make sure it went on thick. took these in to get rechromed


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good and nice score on the spot!!


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks gee, i doubt thatll ever happen again. what I realized and I screwed up was not asking him if he had the other side cause when I walked up there we're still getting stuff out of plastic bins I just grabbed it and ran because as soon as I picked it up I was getting people's attention


----------



## Caballo

GALLO 59 said:


> I got a package in the mail today.



Christine will be the first Lay it Low thread the NSA subscribed to. :h5:


----------



## Skim

GALLO 59 said:


> im glad it got you going mixteco, keep that motivation going bro
> 
> been working on 59, quick pic whats going on my goal is to have whole body ready for paint by wed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday sunday, I go to the Pomona swapmeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me paint the scene for you, I was walking THE TOY aisle at the Pomona swapmeet looking for vintage toys before I hit the car parts aisles. I walk the second row in at the swapmeet, its all toys so everyone kinda stays out of it unless you have kids. there is a vendor that must have been his first time there he was set up with a bunch of junky parts no toys. I spot something out the corner of my eye, was like is that what what I think it is? I get closer and pick it up, had this price on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy tells me "that was picked off a 50s buick, not chevy but you can have It for $100. Bring me a car battery ill wire it up youll see it work and light up"
> 
> I pulled my wallet out quick and gave him a 100 dollar bill, and walked away to get a better look without him seeing i really wanted it. went a few spots down before i took a better look. this is what he sold me for $100 teling me its a 50s buick part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck! i never held one so im thining it was too good to be true, then i got a feeling because of the bracket its not for 59 that it might not even be a trailmaster for chevy its problably a ford spotlight since i never held one in my hand and i was like fuck im out 100 bucks with a part i cant use and probly sell for half that. so i walked to the parts aisle thing i fucked up and saw these on the floor so figured this guy would know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i walk up to his table and had the exact same ones on his table for sale he had a pair so i asked how much for the pair he said $3900 and said they were trailmasters 58 59 correct and that's when it finally sunk in and i realized i scored =D i pulled mine out to show him and compare to his, yea i got a trailmaster and the bracket it has is for a 58 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looked at mine and said i scored big time, couldn't believe it and offered me a trade on the spot for a correct dinsmore compass for my 59 and $200 on top and an autronic eye sensor for my 59. i had already sent pics to my friend when i was walking and he told me to not make any trades or deals till he sees it so i held on to it. i walked out into the aisle and some guy sees it and asks what i paid i tell him $100 bucks and he says ill give you $150 for it ill make 50 bucks on top ill profit i was like o no no way come on now. i am still looking around for parts so every spot i stop to look get asked how much for the spotlight and when id tell them what i paid theyd try to talk me into letting it go saying they'll give me $200 right there on the spot, $300 on the spot i was still like fuck that just cause i got it cheap doesn't mean ill let it go cheap yea right im not a sucker i let it go for that and they put it right on the table asking hundreds more for it fuck that im not obamacare i don't give handouts they thought they could pull a fast one on me im not that stupid, only guy offered me a real deal and was honest and straight up was the guy selling the spotlights and offered me the dinsmore and autronic eye
> 
> but all day im getting asked how much for it and that i got the best score in Pomona swapmeet and when i posted on facebook i got people texting me how much i want for it. i had two chrome guys look at i and got prices between 180 and 225 to rechrome so im going to have it redone. for now took it home and cleaned it up



Hell yeah you scored on that one. I love reading stories like this.


----------



## KERRBSS

A trailmaster for $100. Wow :thumbsup: good score brother


----------



## GALLO 59

Caballo said:


> Christine will be the first Lay it Low thread the NSA subscribed to. :h5:


Oh yea, for real. I thought that when I was texting and calling the guy over the phone about buying it he was a ww2 vet in the east coast "im interested in buying a bomb" and "bomb is at post office bomb is in the mail". I know their screening caught that those fuckers are everywhere and their nose in everything but sure they caught on it was a relic an inert bomb from our messaging


----------



## GALLO 59

Skim, kerbs, thanks yea good story but will never happen again not to me anyways. Didnt help me much I found the other to make a pair but not sure about paying 1500 for it (its redone) plus still go out and find the 59 brackets. I was actually thinking about flying nu vues I seen them on 58s and 60s they look really cool but haven't got them because I'm not sure if they'll fit on a 59 the base is flat but the door panel on the 59 is curved that's why for trailmaster it has its own bracket for 59 it's at a different angle. 

Ive came up on other things before like og rear window blinds nos for 60 bucks, dinsmore for 35 bucks, new complete set of whitewalls for 175, my old gm compass for my 48 for 300, but never a score like that. since I never held one even when I first handed them the hundred bucks and walked away I felt like fuck this might not even be the actual one its probably for a Ford who the hell would sell a trailmaster for a hundred bucks something's wrong with it or wrond one and I wanted my money back but I wanted to have it checked out first. I felt I was out 100 bucks it was going to sell on ebay for half, fucken dodge spotlight just felt that why would it still be sitting there it and nobody wanted it wasnt 5am opening it was like 8am. Then I just remember I was in the TOY aisle nobody goes in there. But thats the thing, same way I found those other finds, look where nobody is looking both online and at swapmeets and shops. I never found any of those things where everyone checked in on. And if you do look where everyone looks like ebay, still look where they dont like "unknown part" and "rare car part" or "art deco part" "50s 60s unknown"


----------



## GALLO 59

been busy haven't worked on the car I got some things going but busted this out. I got a thing for og dealer and promotional shit, accessories too. but had nowhere to display them I just had a cabinet I threw them in. so I found this on craigslist










got it home, wasn't looking pretty





































fuck that. 2 days of work here it is now. tried to take pics as best I could damn glare off the glass made it hard


----------



## GALLO 59

put wheels on it I can push it around with my finger




























and has a big light to show whats inside when its dark














































rolls around just fine


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## MILGON

Came out really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

I can dig it!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, looks like im going to be selling these, got a lot of people asking to sell or make them one or make them the panels for the ones they already have. this one I was going to use to sell my stuff at the Pomona swapmeet and slap a for sale sign on the side of it, now ill have about 3 more ill be selling there. didn't think there would be an interest in them but yea


----------



## GALLO 59

heres some more pictures, sun went down a bit so the glare off the glass isn't as bad


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice work on the inside of the case.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Been a while since i followed this topic, 59 is looking killer with that white flake top, gives me an idea what to go with for my ride.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. been out of it last week, had a hang over so bad it lasted few days. was worth it, was up last weekend in Oakland for the raiders season kickoff. it was bad ass, never been up north. the raiders lost but was a cool ass trip were going to be going more often. from my house to there was a 6 hour drive. we got there Saturday around 3, checked in here at the continental lodge in east Oakland, felt like I was checking in at a momo in east LA, only difference was the style of the houses there

































went to rickys raiders sports bar to see the fight, didn't take pictures but was pretty cool to sit and drink around former raiders players

went back to the room to sleep, got up at 5am to go buy meat and beer and tailgating shit, then went to wait in line to get into the raiders stadium parking lot



















the tailgating was more fun than the game, raiders lost but was still coo























































I never been up north didn't know what to expect, wasn't sure if we were going to be the one of the only ones up there from so cal but felt maybe even though I wasnt there for that I just wanted to have fun up there there would be people starting shit so I drank but stayed on my toes, again I never been up there. when we were walking around it was all good, real good actually nobody cared where you were from it was all just raider nation, even the tatted up ones didn't care they gave us beer and food it was actually really cool. didn't know but they said they go down to san diego for the chargers game and are treated good down there cause its all raider nation. I wasn't expecting that but was cool. only ones that had it bad was if you were wearing the other teams jersey, they had cop escort. some of the guys up there gave us a beer bong me and my brother, puro cotorreo everyone drunk, shit talking and desmadre actin a fool it was fun cant wait to go back




















where we had our seats, right off the end zone
































































full house, already planning the next trip up there. 









got so drunk I fell asleep after halftime in my seat people were taking pictures of me. was hung over for days so didn't get any work done on the car but was worth it. now Monday im back to work, prepping body for paint


----------



## GALLO 59

this was today. with my car, there was something missing I needed to put on in the engine compartment, the last piece I needed. was missing the shroud





































that was before I took it apart to repaint. but you can see its missing the fan shroud. had this piece of shit I was going to put in, got it for 40 bucks but thought it would do, just paint it the same color as the car or black



















so i was looking and it and thought fuck that and looked up on my cell phone fan shroud and saw this listing










he emailed me back, 60 bucks for it










asked him if it fit 59 for sure, if the metal was good, he said yea










was asking because in the picture it looks like a pitted faded piece of shit. but i wanted it to redo and put in my car










so i told him i was on my way with it, lived 10 min away from me. i remember being quoted 300-350 to rechrome a fan shroud like this one depending on the condition once when i was going to buy the one from the truck and car shop, they have them for 140 bucks i think in stock flat black. and on ebay they start at 100 bucks shipped for rotted out ones to 350 for nos ones. so i figured 60 for this, and 300 for the rechrome or i paint the same color as the body and im good


----------



## GALLO 59

pull up and call to tell him im there, walks out with this in his hand. i don't even lowball him i give him the 60 bucks and took it quick. told me he cleaned it up a bit for me, heres what he sold me for 60 bucks





















































































































































































scored. shit is ready to fly will go perfect with my motor. surprised it wasn't picked up earlier it fits 59-63. saved me bunch of money i was going to spend to restore it, just waiting to get my rocker panels back from mr impala and all the chrome is done on the car


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:That was a deal on the shroud!


----------



## 56ponchopiano

Damn nice! That was cool of him to clean it up for you, most people don't even bother dusting something off when they go to sell it.


----------



## EastLosRider

DAM Bro u be gettin all the good deals haha good work homie keep it up


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. yea I was out of town but im back so back on this. this week I hope to have the whole car with the doors off an whole shell primered and ready to paint by the weekend. looks like itll happen, ill post pics.


----------



## GALLO 59

also right now working on some trailmaster pieces, nothing metal the plastic pieces im trying to reproduce im using thermo plastic mold and fiberglass. ill post pictures when im done I am making a set for me and a homie been busy with that too but when im done making them if anyone else has them broken on their trailmasters I can make more


----------



## GALLO 59

got a package today, the homie hooked me up now right now im working on hooking him back up and taking care of him










didn't think it would happen anytime soon and would just let mine go but it did, got a pair now going to fly them 





































never thought id have a pair, this went up a few days ago so I thought it would be really hard to have a pair










and these ended this weekend










I figured yea I could pull it off and get one, but not right now id make it hard for me at the moment so it was either put it off for a few weeks or months to try to complete the set or just let mine go. but my homie took care of me now its time for me to take care of him and wrap up my part of the deal, working on them right now waiting to dry and cure hope they can be ready by sunday if he goes to Pomona. hell be happy though, I know I am thanks bro. back to work now


----------



## bluedreamz

this 59 is coming out clean!!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks blue, few more days will look better when its painted its up in the air right now getting ready, doors come off today but not working on it till tomorrow after Pomona going to carson to see golovkin fight


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Very inspiring thread! Awesome build!:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks foolish. wasn't able to work on the car much so far im still feeling the hangover from this weekend i even missed the Pomona swapmeet i really wanted to go. went to go see Golovkin fight in carson, shit was bad ass


















 but fucken drank too much, taking advantage i stop drinking after Halloween except for thanksgiving, Christmas and new years taking my training more serious i want to fight again soon. felt better today so i put in some work, took days off but never stop, not till its done.










































doors off, want to hit the door jambs good and right. also to spray whole chassis in one shot







threw the radiator core support along with the fenders and hood, spraying it same color with the wheel wells to match the firewall and body







also, on this, if i hook up the heater core will it still radiate heat inside the car even though the heater is off?







heater fan would be off but the heater radiator is still inside the car with hot water going through it and summers got hot here in so cal i don't need anymore heat in there since it doesn't have a/c. anyone know? guys around my neighborhood see it now, they say damn weren't you almost done with it? why did you go backwards? it looks like i went backwards, but in reality moving forward. better body work, better paint, better color, better coverage, and now painting the inner fenders and core support. mistakes were made at first and i learned and because i learned it wont happen again i gained that so it wasn't nothing bad. 1. don't guess the color, use color code. the blue it had was totally different from what its supposed to be and i got now. it LOOKED the same, but looked and actually being is two different things even if its just a shade off 2. don't neglect the door jambs, yes you can see them and clearly give them the same attention as the body 3. keep an eye on your bodymans work. he did the body even though he gave me the chance to shoot it. i just saw it when it was primered and ready, but because i didn't keep an eye on the work he laid down a lot of body filler. not as bad as the way i got the car, but still not to my standard. skim coat where it needs it my ass it had a full coat all the way around lazy motherfucker. 4. never settle, especially when you can do something about it. if youre going to do something, always give it your best shot and hit it head on. if you miss your mark, it wont feel as bad as having that "what if" haunting you waking up extra early tomorrow, hope to have the whole thing ready for primer if not primered already. once the chassis is painted it will get done really soon. inside is all done and goes in in a day, paint the dash in a day, paint the fenders, hood and other stuff in a week and put all the trim on in a day. see why im on it, the hardest and longest part was the quarters and theyre almost done so im motivated. no pictures till after, will be a few days


----------



## GALLO 59

more bodywork on the 59 today. spent the morning looking who sells replacement trailmaster mirrors and didn't find anyone selling them so when I cant find something I make it. made a few actually, will sell the extras on ebay or here





































just need to sand the edges and theyre done. will work good came out exactly the same. anyone need a set pm me. I also have a homeboy bringing me a nu vue mirror ill make a few of those too if theyre not the same. took a break to eat but going back out now to finish off the bodywork on the 59


----------



## 56ponchopiano

Damn you do glass cutting too? A little bit of everything, and right in the backyard.
you installed flat glass on your 47 Chevrolet by yourself, right? How difficult was it. I'm buying a new set of flat glass in a couple weeks, going to make sure its nice and buffed along the edges so it sits in the frame right, no cheap BS here. However, I want to save 3 or 400 dollars and install the glass myself if I can, while at the same time finishing the rest of the new window felt installations, removing and making new door panels, cleaning and grease door and window regulators, etc.
would you say the flat glass removal and installation is something someone like me could do? Or should I just pop out the 400 bucks and have a shop do it. I have ambition, I may not have all the tools but I can get them...what do you think?


----------



## Coca Pearl

56ponchopiano said:


> Damn you do glass cutting too? A little bit of everything, and right in the backyard.
> you installed flat glass on your 47 Chevrolet by yourself, right? How difficult was it. I'm buying a new set of flat glass in a couple weeks, going to make sure its nice and buffed along the edges so it sits in the frame right, no cheap BS here. However, I want to save 3 or 400 dollars and install the glass myself if I can, while at the same time finishing the rest of the new window felt installations, removing and making new door panels, cleaning and grease door and window regulators, etc.
> would you say the flat glass removal and installation is something someone like me could do? Or should I just pop out the 400 bucks and have a shop do it. I have ambition, I may not have all the tools but I can get them...what do you think?


It all can be done as long as you have time, patience, and determination


----------



## GALLO 59

yea, you can do it. but id buy it instead of make it. correct me if im wrong guys but I think glass even though its flat is "tempered" whatever that means. plus I know its thicker you don't want thin glass trust me. but installing it is easy


----------



## 56ponchopiano

OH hell no i'm not making it lol, I'm getting new safety glass. The real stuff, not that fake stuff like it has from the factory (they got slick and put "safe-T glass" on all the windows but it's not real!) http://www.ebay.com/itm/310766206193?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT this is the link right here. Though now that i research, it seems I should use tempered for the side glass rather than laminated. So may look elsewhere.
In the meantime I'll start studying up in the body manual how to remove the window frames. Even if it's one window a day. Good trade to know, especially because a lot of people around my parts don't do auto glass anymore which is pretty stupid. Seems like the North is no good with any type of car work now.
I'll go ahead and get those window crank and door handle removal tools as well so I can start up on those new door panels and window regulators.


----------



## GALLO 59

been a while, but not asleep. still working on this just rain was a big issue weathers been bad for a while so i spent some time in mexico till it got better its finally clearing up the rains aren't coming as much so I came back. also got side tracked been driving the hell out of my 48 now that I finished it its a daily driver. my schedule changed I train in the mornings now every day and done by 1pm so it cut into the time I had to work on this but im making up for it now just working on it later into the night. hitting it hard again now, today was first full day since I got back

where I left off, front end was off because I need to redo the firewall. when I had them out, wasn't happy with how I was going to fly the engine compartment. with the new paint job its getting and firewall redone this shit wasn't going to do fuck that this is how they looked earlier














































fuck that. looked good first time I painted and threw in but no way am I putting them back in looking like that especially after the repainted body and firewall and all the chrome back on. so today I started to redo them. if you notice the radiator core support looked like shit. took it down to bare metal and saw the top of it was wavy and so was the outer lip. if its getting new paint and clear coat that's going to show off the shine














































not wavy any more. flat as a board, outer lip too. now it will look nice with the new paint itll look smooth























































ready for primer, using etching primer that has some rust inhibitor to seal up some of the the rust that's just baked on on the battery side of the core



















and the wheel wells had very small dings and dents and lines in metal but what looked really bad was the holes I fucked up and drilled to hold the wires and some fuse boxes 










sealed and filled them all up, this is where I left off for tonight



















primer mid day, and if its dry before sun goes down ill spray basecoat and clear


----------



## Coca Pearl

Good to see you back in action on you 59. How you bomb been treating you?


----------



## GALLO 59

yea coca, time to wrap this one up already its taking too long so now im not stopping hitting it every day now that the weather is better. 48 is good, daily driver even to work and runs perfect doesn't even overheat. its actually better on gas than my other cars so I use it for everything. I put in 6x9s so its loud now ill post pictures later but sounds good, has an amp now. right now I prepped for spraying these parts but the wind picked up a bit going to wait an hour or two. I know its primer but don't want shit falling in it anyways especially like a wet piece of leaf or grass


----------



## Coca Pearl

Cool. I finally got around to missing with my bomb again. I got the motor getting rebuilt now, waiting to pick it up to and drop it back it


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

Bad ass work!


----------



## king debo

Good to see your back at it


----------



## GALLO 59

coca I dropped my motor in myself and wasn't hard at all. to be honest with you those motors are so simple It felt like I was working on a go cart motor. let me know when you get it ill walk you through it, the hardest part is lowering it in you need someone to line up the driveshaft to the tranny. thanks cheveres, and yea debo been bullshitting too much I need to finish this. im back on it not jumping on anything else itll its done, no more time off no more distractions so itll progress quick like it was before. right now going to take my fenders down to bare metal see if I can paint them same time I do the core and wheel wells


----------



## GALLO 59

and now my fenders are bare metal. they are pretty straight these wont take long to prep for paint im glad I did it now I can spray it along with the rest of the front end parts. it looks like it has patches, its just traces of primer that was left, when I hit it with my d/a sander itll all come off quick





































hope to have it all ready for primer by tomorrow night, I should be. then by Monday night have base and clear sprayed on


----------



## 56ponchopiano

Good to see you back, nice to hear the 48 is serving well.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks poncho yea everything good

anyone ever fuck with this shit to prep metal and convert pinhole rust? phosphoric acid. I bought it and was told spray it on, leave for 30 min, and get it off the bare metal and its ready for paint










i did it, but got all fucked up and confused i kept getting different answers on how to use it. bottle says spray it on then wipe off with damp rag and let dry then primer. everyone else says get it off the bare metal because primer wont stick to the parts where i left the acid residue leave only where it turned black where the rust converted. bottle says wipe do not spray rinse with hose, but wont come off bare metal with just wiping. so im all fucked up and confused, i sprayed it it wasn't coming off now had a brownish/red film










so i wasted doing that just hitting it with my d/a 80 grit back to shiny gray metal. anyone know how this works? would like it if i could have done it right and left how it should have been and worked

since i went back to bare metal, i cleaned it with wax and grease remover. you have to because the oils from your hand, the rubber gloves touching it when using the acid, any traces of acid left and any adhesive glue from the d/a sanding disc, any of that left behind will later fish eye or cause a reaction in the paint. some happen right when you spray, others few weeks later. stuff to clean it is cheap anyways a few bucks a can



















i know its easier to skim coat everything with filler and block and mold, but i like having as little filler as possible i don't want a bondo car if you know what i mean. i know its more work working with metal than working with filler but i like it better that way. spraying 2K primer, this one is cool is direct to metal high build primer










with primer, you can get the 35 dollar a gallon can, or spend a bit more this one was 80. the 35 dollar a gallon can is mixed with reducer. the more expensive ones with activators. i learned the hard way with other cars in the past. the cheap primer is too thin, doesn't stick and flakes after a year, and the places you used filler it bleeds through which means it turns the base coat color wherever there is filler. if its whites it turns yellow, if its blues it turns green and reds go orange. you can use sealer, but you are then doing two jobs the one better primer does in one. 

so im here now























































doing this on my own, want it documented i painted it myself when it was first painted i had someone do the bodywork but the painter let me paint it but few people didn't believe i did it so here it is, no help not even someone there to keep me company or take pictures. ill post videos when i do the firewall im making a stand for my phone so i can start making videos of work being done. i go train right now but in 2 hours will spray the wheel wells and tomorrow the firewall, all will be primered and Friday morning it gets the base and clear coat


----------



## REYXTC

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

where this shit dripped off my glove and didn't wash it off quick. thought it was in a plastic bottle so it wasn't corrosive. shit I was wrong 3 days and its still burning


----------



## GALLO 59

more work done




















































































































































































getting closer to paint, its what im waiting for


----------



## Caballo

GALLO 59 said:


>



Lucky that wasn't IN the palm of your hand and then you'd have to explain to your woman how it got there...lol


----------



## GALLO 59

=b I been telling people its a crack pipe burn. no work today wanted to paint but got all windy on me hope tomorrow weather is better


----------



## GALLO 59

its a long process, now I see why shops charge so much to do body and paint. its not just sand the metal, prime and shoot paint and that's it. I had to sand the metal, work the metal, prep the metal, primer the metal, block sand the primer, wet sand the primer to get the block sanding scratches out, then paint. that's where it is here, wet sanded primer


----------



## GALLO 59

original blue is a nicer blue =)









































































ofcourse I still need to wet sand and buff to remove the orange peel then will shine like flat glass. off to the fenders now =)


----------



## Coca Pearl

GALLO 59 said:


> original blue is a nicer blue =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jerry this is Michael,
> 
> Sorry to get in touch with you so late in the night. I was checking out the water and it was getting cold again. I came to check the fuse for it and something it tripping the breaker. The fuse is lose when you move it to reset it. And it has a spark coming from the back. Attached is the breaker for the water heater, the one with the red showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse I still need to wet sand and buff to remove the orange peel then will shine like flat glass. off to the fenders now =)


Paint work came out nice


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro, its a light blue, looks like its grayish in person that's why it was so hard to paint because the primer is gray I wasn't able to tell if I got complete coverage so I layed extra coats

now start the fenders, wet sanded and blocked so smooth the primer looks like the paint job




















































fenders have been painted actually since sunday, I just want to post after pics after its buffed and moldings back on. hopefully by tomorrow night


----------



## Wizzard

GALLO 59 said:


> im glad it got you going mixteco, keep that motivation going bro
> 
> been working on 59, quick pic whats going on my goal is to have whole body ready for paint by wed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday sunday, I go to the Pomona swapmeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me paint the scene for you, I was walking THE TOY aisle at the Pomona swapmeet looking for vintage toys before I hit the car parts aisles. I walk the second row in at the swapmeet, its all toys so everyone kinda stays out of it unless you have kids. there is a vendor that must have been his first time there he was set up with a bunch of junky parts no toys. I spot something out the corner of my eye, was like is that what what I think it is? I get closer and pick it up, had this price on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy tells me "that was picked off a 50s buick, not chevy but you can have It for $100. Bring me a car battery ill wire it up youll see it work and light up"
> 
> I pulled my wallet out quick and gave him a 100 dollar bill, and walked away to get a better look without him seeing i really wanted it. went a few spots down before i took a better look. this is what he sold me for $100 teling me its a 50s buick part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck! i never held one so im thining it was too good to be true, then i got a feeling because of the bracket its not for 59 that it might not even be a trailmaster for chevy its problably a ford spotlight since i never held one in my hand and i was like fuck im out 100 bucks with a part i cant use and probly sell for half that. so i walked to the parts aisle thing i fucked up and saw these on the floor so figured this guy would know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i walk up to his table and had the exact same ones on his table for sale he had a pair so i asked how much for the pair he said $3900 and said they were trailmasters 58 59 correct and that's when it finally sunk in and i realized i scored =D i pulled mine out to show him and compare to his, yea i got a trailmaster and the bracket it has is for a 58 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looked at mine and said i scored big time, couldn't believe it and offered me a trade on the spot for a correct dinsmore compass for my 59 and $200 on top and an autronic eye sensor for my 59. i had already sent pics to my friend when i was walking and he told me to not make any trades or deals till he sees it so i held on to it. i walked out into the aisle and some guy sees it and asks what i paid i tell him $100 bucks and he says ill give you $150 for it ill make 50 bucks on top ill profit i was like o no no way come on now. i am still looking around for parts so every spot i stop to look get asked how much for the spotlight and when id tell them what i paid theyd try to talk me into letting it go saying they'll give me $200 right there on the spot, $300 on the spot i was still like fuck that just cause i got it cheap doesn't mean ill let it go cheap yea right im not a sucker i let it go for that and they put it right on the table asking hundreds more for it fuck that im not obamacare i don't give handouts they thought they could pull a fast one on me im not that stupid, only guy offered me a real deal and was honest and straight up was the guy selling the spotlights and offered me the dinsmore and autronic eye
> 
> but all day im getting asked how much for it and that i got the best score in Pomona swapmeet and when i posted on facebook i got people texting me how much i want for it. i had two chrome guys look at i and got prices between 180 and 225 to rechrome so im going to have it redone. for now took it home and cleaned it up


Wow! 
I scooped ebay for about two years before I finally got me a pair, I paid about $1500 for both with correct original 59-Impala brackets.
I was and still is very happy for the deals I got them for, but damn! 100 bucks! That is a real score!!!

Yours could have been sitting on a late 50´s Buick, as far as I know Nelmor did brackets for all different GM-cars.
It looks a bit like the 59-Chevy Bracket on the wide side of the bracket but the other side is different.

Real nice job on the 59 as well!!! Didnt know you were re-doing it!?


----------



## king debo

Looking great man


----------



## GALLO 59

Wizzard said:


> Wow!
> I scooped ebay for about two years before I finally got me a pair, I paid about $1500 for both with correct original 59-Impala brackets.
> I was and still is very happy for the deals I got them for, but damn! 100 bucks! That is a real score!!!
> 
> Yours could have been sitting on a late 50´s Buick, as far as I know Nelmor did brackets for all different GM-cars.
> It looks a bit like the 59-Chevy Bracket on the wide side of the bracket but the other side is different.
> 
> Real nice job on the 59 as well!!! Didnt know you were re-doing it!?


1500 for both is actually pretty good, a pair is now up to around 4600 redone, and a single spotlight undone with the usual buick bracket is averaging 1300 bucks I been watching them so you scored. I have my pair now, but no brackets, but for the pair im in under 1000 bucks but only because I found that one for 100 and I doubt that will ever happen again to me anyways. right now working on remaking the plastic mirror housing and mirror backplate, almost got it i owe a set to the guy that sold me the second spotlight im keeping my word. just taking a while because i keep working on the car itself but the mirrors i already remade. 

but yea i scored for 100 bucks for the one. when i got it in my hand i had mixed feelings. one was get the fuck out of there before someone tells the guy what he sold me. the other was i wasn't sure if it was the actual trailmaster i never held one thought maybe it was an oddball ford spotlight and felt i lost out on 100 bucks. glad i took that chance that's for sure. 

thanks debo, and thanks wizard. yea redoing it color was off and wasn't happy with the clear but looks a lot better now. hopefully i can buff and shine the fenders and post a pic, youll see its coming out way better now it was worth redoing. set me back shit like a year if you count the rainy season and couldn't work on it but like i said its going to be way worth it. fenders, BEFORE the clear went on










again this is before the clear, clear is dry hopefully i can cut and buff tomorrow. one thing i will say, fuck i hate spraying metallics. solid colors go on nice and smooth, any mottling (patchy look) or stripes are corrected in the next coat. shit not metallics they are finicky, unpredictable. all coats can go on smooth and even yet do the next coat alittle off or different and it looks like shit all patchy with darker and lighter spots, dry looking and wet looking spots because the metallic floating in it has to be on even and if you don't keep shaking the gun while youre painting the metallic settles to the bottom and will still spray but when you get to the last part of the paint left in the gun it sprays a different tone. hope this is the last metallic job i do, solid colors shit even metal flake goes on way the hell easier. when i paint my 65 im going to play with candies finally. but fuck metallics if i paint a car and the guy wants a metallic paint job ill paint it solid and he can squint his eyes when he looks at it so itll look metallic

also, picking something up for this car tomorrow. if i like what i see ill get them and post pics but most likely i will. check back in tomorrow afternoon let me know what you guys think


----------



## EastLosRider

Dam rey looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

Looking real clean brother


----------



## 76c10

Hello, i am 19 and dont have money to put into my truck. I have a full time job and school. Please help me build my truck, any amount helps! Thank you! gofundme.com/s2sn74


----------



## Supreme59rag

76c10 said:


> Hello, i am 19 and dont have money to put into my truck. I have a full time job and school. Please help me build my truck, any amount helps! Thank you! gofundme.com/s2sn74


^Like nobody else has this issue on this website gtfoh 

59 is coming along nicely bro! Keep pushing.


----------



## RobLBC

76c10 said:


> Hello, i am 19 and dont have money to put into my truck. I have a full time job and school. Please help me build my truck, any amount helps! Thank you! gofundme.com/s2sn74


Take the bus you worthless POS.


----------



## GALLO 59

fuck the deal didn't go through. kinda irritated but what was supposed to come through was I was going to buy spokes for the 59, not flying the whitewalls on stock rims anymore I want to keep it G more my style. the rims I was going to get, mcleans bolt ons was going to put 59 spinners on them, the guy last min tells me they are 4 lug when hes supposed to bring them to me. fuck it, now im on the hunt for cool ass spokes, I want og true spokes if I don't find some ill look for tru rays or try classics bolt ons. last resort will be 100 spoke knockoffs but the car is getting spokes 



76c10 said:


> Hello, i am 19 and dont have money to put into my truck. I have a full time job and school. Please help me build my truck, any amount helps! Thank you! gofundme.com/s2sn74


oh fuck. seriously? man I like to help but come on now. we ALL need help, how about you send ME some money to get me supplies like more paint or flakes or get me the ports and stars for my skirts. you got a full time job, you can build your truck on your own. everybody here did it on their own, trust me nobody gave anyone money to build their cars. and you building your own car with your own money without handouts and put in your own work will make you respect classic cars and the sport a lot more an appreciate how hard it is to finish your car. like robLBC said make sacrafices nothing is free, take the bus or walk till your shoes are talking I know I made my sacrafices shit I still got the same clothes I had when I started the car and I was eating ramen noodles cause I needed my chrome done. my advice is man up like everyone else on here and put in your own work

put in work today, took my firewall and door jambs on the body down to bare metal to repaint. SHOULD be quick since no bodywork is needed for firewall and jambs, just its not going to be easy with the motor in it and I have to pull the brake booster to get in there better. just glad the fenders are off makes it a lot easier. 

and thanks supreme59rag, oh yea im pushing. MANNN do I want to post pictures of what I just finished but I want to also post pictures of it in the sun so ill do It in the morning. heres a hint of what I did, what I used



















ooo youre going to trip out, when I was done and stepped back I got a hard on, I am one happy motherfucker right now now im reallyyy motivated! check in like at 10am tomorrow ill have pics up =)


----------



## GALLO 59

ok here we go, im about to blow up the page with pictures but its to show exactly how it came out

when I started, wet sanded up to 2000 grit wet sand paper



















and polished the trims, when I finished this is how it turned out


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

and how it looks in the day



































































































































































and a video


----------



## GALLO 59

if you look at the reflections, no orange peel


----------



## EastLosRider

HOLY SHIT BRO YOU CAN NOW SAY YOU BUILT THIS CAR 100%, not many people can say, they did the interior, painted there own car and did the mechanic work but you can bro congrats


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks east los. but yea that was it, that's all i needed to do to say i built this car, i made it. what makes the car, the interior and paint that's on me now. and the mechanical i did the car bumper to bumper mechanically its to how the car rolled off the assembly line everything was fixed or replaced. and the custom touches are on me too the airbags and the things ive started to do to it already youll se later what i mean. but now this car will be my car, more than just owning it i made it. that's the reason i repainted, besides the color being off, it was the first time i sprayed, it was a solid color so it was easy but it was my first time so it didn't come out how i wanted, not for this car. and it wasn't documented i painted it, it is now. obviously i sent the chrome out to the homie brent, but this car is my work now and it wasn't easy but its getting where i want it. watch in a week, you guys are going to like what you see =) and the video looks really fucked up on here, watch it on youtube it looks better


----------



## JustCruisin

GALLO 59 said:


> if you look at the reflections, no orange peel


Lookin damn good! :nicoderm:

Btw, youtube vid is "private".. Can't watch it..


----------



## JOHNER

Great job on the paint!! Looks wet, to bad those wheels turned out to be 4 lug, just means something better is coming.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, yea paint looks really good im really happy how it turned out and how the whole car will turn out. I used really good euro clear, but found out had I used house of kolor clear it would have shined up even more and looked more wet. not too late, once the car is all painted and put together I can scuff the clear coat and lay that house of kolor clear on top an cut and buff that out. I wont do it now, enough taking steps back I want to move forward I want it done. ill do it after, after I enjoyed my car on the road for a while and when I get better at gold leafing to add that under the clear I been experimenting and practicing. 

and yea sucks they were 4 lug but yea decided with better. I got two options, some like in justcruisin's pic. pictures loaded sideways but you get the point










or these and put 59 spinners on it










went to the pomona swapmeet yesterday for more polishing compound and sand paper but was also there to look for wire wheels. the tru spokes are 1450 here on lay it low through tami, the others are from a hydraulics shop in LA I cant remember the name but I have the card ill post later. true spokes are 1450, the others are 650 but add 350 on top for the 59 spinners. which look better? 

also saw this there, had trailmasters so i took pictures























































don't know if ill sell the whitewalls and keep to swap out once in a while because even though they are clean, I know craigslist broke asses will only offer me like 150 bucks id rather keep them. that's why I don't sell on craigslist. once I was selling a complete with brackets clean ready to mount 65 bumper with original acessory bumperettes. the bumperettes alone sell at the truck and car shop for 300. wanted it out of my yard so I posted the bumper for 250. two guys called and said theyd take it, first guy shows up, takes a look and says hell only give me 150 that's all hes got, came from san Fernando, 1 hour away. got mad he wasted my time so I told him that's his problem good luck trying to find one for under 300 and went back inside my house im not a charity some kind of fucken Ronald McDonald house for lowriders. he called me and told me hell give me 250 and I said too late I texted the next guy that hit me up hes on his way. next guy asked whats the lowest id take I said if you don't have the 250 im going inside and he paid up quick. that shit is irritating that's why I don't really sell on craigslist I don't know how you guys put up with that. but because of that i might keep the whitewalls to swap out once in a while, thinking of going with these caps










and this is how they look mounted



















the caps he wanted 150 for all 4 so i might call to pick them up. right now going to hit the firewall again and get it ready for paint


----------



## GALLO 59

I have this 8 track, it works but don't have the plug. anyone know how it wires up or have a pic of the diagram and what color goes to which hole in the plug? If I cant find someone selling the plug I can make it with bullet terminals, I just need to know what color goes to which hole and what each color goes to. thanks in advance




























model number bm 910










what I need figured out










thanks guys


----------



## king debo

IMO 72 spoke Daytons...


----------



## GALLO 59

debo what do they usually go for? the og ones or chinas, I keep seeing both. are the 72 spoke 13s because I hear they didn't make a 13x7 100 spoke


----------



## LWDBO

Og Dayton are 13x7 88 spoke


----------



## EastLosRider

Ray You gonna have this car done and out for wing fest may17th i think it is?


----------



## GALLO 59

no not for that show, more like by the end of may ill be finishing up so right in time for summer but not for that show. im doing the body and firewall now, so its progressing fast and the interior is all done just standing by to throw back in


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice work on the fenders


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> debo what do they usually go for? the og ones or chinas, I keep seeing both. are the 72 spoke 13s because I hear they didn't make a 13x7 100 spoke


I bought some triple stamped 72 spoke 13x7 Daytons for around 2500 new..


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks for the info guys, been looking and shopping around and decided im getting bolt on true spokes from tami on here. 13x7s im going to sell my whitewalls, keeping the rims but taking off those whitewalls and later get wider whitewalls the ones on it now are 2 inch whitewalls I want wider but before that im flying true spokes =) daytons im considering but for my 65, the ones it has sat too long and now look dull. 

been working on this car just haven't posted because im prepping the firewall and door jambs for paint and fuck is it taking a long fucken time. I thought o ill bust this out quick, no bodywork needed since the firewall and door jambs aren't originally flat and smooth it has spot weld dips and metal wrinkled in spots ill just take down to bare metal and spray itll take me a day. fuck no im on my 2nd week, thing is I have to get it all and theres a lot of small areas I cant use sander or grinder I have to do it by hand, and the motor being in it doesn't help. I had to pull everything off the firewall so I pulled the brake booster, all the wires, gas lever, hinges, heater core and all bolts. finally I think ill have it all prepped and primered by tomorrow afternoon, man im glad I got fucken tired of working on just that. ill post pictures but I went bare metal on all of it

got a question, I took the plastic screws off the firewall that were holding the firewall pad. pulled the pad out it had the original pad with old ass insulation looking stuff glued to black cardboard. im not putting that shit back in there, its all fucken dirty and throws off a lot of dirt and dust shit woudnt doubt it has asbestos. but do I need to put one back in? is it to just keep sound and heat out cause if so I don't need it ill keep it out. or does it work like fire insulation or helps put out a fire like the under hood insulation?

also I got a new phone lost all my contacts, so homeboy that sold me the trailmaster can you message me your number or call me I cant remember what your name was on here


----------



## slo

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks for the info guys, been looking and shopping around and decided im getting bolt on true spokes from tami on here. 13x7s im going to sell my whitewalls, keeping the rims but taking off those whitewalls and later get wider whitewalls the ones on it now are 2 inch whitewalls I want wider but before that im flying true spokes =) daytons im considering but for my 65, the ones it has sat too long and now look dull.
> 
> been working on this car just haven't posted because im prepping the firewall and door jambs for paint and fuck is it taking a long fucken time. I thought o ill bust this out quick, no bodywork needed since the firewall and door jambs aren't originally flat and smooth it has spot weld dips and metal wrinkled in spots ill just take down to bare metal and spray itll take me a day. fuck no im on my 2nd week, thing is I have to get it all and theres a lot of small areas I cant use sander or grinder I have to do it by hand, and the motor being in it doesn't help. I had to pull everything off the firewall so I pulled the brake booster, all the wires, gas lever, hinges, heater core and all bolts. finally I think ill have it all prepped and primered by tomorrow afternoon, man im glad I got fucken tired of working on just that. ill post pictures but I went bare metal on all of it
> 
> got a question, I took the plastic screws off the firewall that were holding the firewall pad. pulled the pad out it had the original pad with old ass insulation looking stuff glued to black cardboard. im not putting that shit back in there, its all fucken dirty and throws off a lot of dirt and dust shit woudnt doubt it has asbestos. but do I need to put one back in? is it to just keep sound and heat out cause if so I don't need it ill keep it out. or does it work like fire insulation or helps put out a fire like the under hood insulation?
> 
> also I got a new phone lost all my contacts, so homeboy that sold me the trailmaster can you message me your number or call me I cant remember what your name was on here


Ive driven plenty of my 60s cars and bomb without it and did notice a difference. its more of a sound deadner but helps with heat a bit. id opt for something more modern like a dynamat type product. On the four cars im helping build for clients right now its the only thing being used. Might not be correct but will serve the same purpose.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks slo, ill line the firewall then but not using the same pad or type of pad Id rather use insulator like dynamat than put something that's going to flake shit off onto my carpet or fly around the car when im driving. that old pad was grimy, feel better now that I pulled it out and its gone. but ill go with insulating the firewall

and again, I thought id be done but sanding and would be primered by today but I was wrong. sanding a bunch of little places to get it ready for primer that I cant use a machine so I have to do It by hand and cant do it long it hurts my fingers they get sanded too and go numb and skin gets thin ready to bleed. but as you can see I mean it when I say im going down to bare metal and doing it right



















if its primered by tomorrow, complete firewall and door jambs will be painted by thursday


----------



## slo

tight, that's what in turn leaves the ride looking like it got dipped in a can of paint. prep is always the key.


----------



## lone star

Looks good u know a wire wheel on electric grinder will take those jambs to bare metal in about 45 seconds...just don't let it get away from you because it catches easy


----------



## GALLO 59

slo said:


> tight, that's what in turn leaves the ride looking like it got dipped in a can of paint. prep is always the key.


thank, prep is very much key. if you don't prep itll fail right when you are painting and the paint wont stick and in days will fail, or few months later rust will break through the paint. any brown spots you see is converted rust its neutralized with acid. couldn't get it off it was baked on so I converted it


----------



## GALLO 59

*thanks slo


----------



## GALLO 59

lone star said:


> Looks good u know a wire wheel on electric grinder will take those jambs to bare metal in about 45 seconds...just don't let it get away from you because it catches easy


yea used a grinder with a wire brush cup, after hit it with my d/a and 180 then by hand everything with 150 grit to make sure the primer has bite. and fuck yea it catches easy, ive had it catch my clothes or wires hanging and all those times fuck me up. I have scars where it ripped skin off every time it got away from me. right now my finger is healing it fucked up my finger when it caught the spark plug wire and ripped it out pulling my hand in with it. other times it caught my clothes, ripped through and grinded my skin, or itll catch an edge of something and fly out of my hands on to my lap spinning still. in December I had a piece of the wire fly off and land in my eye. was lucky it landed sideways not straight in. yea very familiar with having that thing fuck me up but none as bad as the chrome fan I put on this and caught my hand and fucked me up last year, took 3 weeks to heal because i didnt get stitches and it went in deep I saw my bone and muscles under the skin. took a picture of my tools and floor all full of blood in the morning it looked like I got stabbed


----------



## GALLO 59

so today I finally sealed the firewall and door jambs. took over 2 weeks taking it down, sanding and prepping but its primered now. all that's left is base and clear and im done working on that pain in the ass firewall i got tired of looking at it and sitting infront of it for that long. covered up the motor, taped up the windshield, prepped and cleaned the metal























































and sprayed the primer. 


















































































the primer i used was upol 2k direct to metal primer. if you use it 4:1 its a high build primer, shit goes on thick. 4:1:1 is medium build reduced primer. 4:1:2 is super reduced and is a sealer only. i mixed 4:1:1 medium build and it sprayed perfect, hardly any orange peel or bumps to sand it went on smooth so ill have it prepped for paint even quicker. its supposed to rain thurs to sat so i wont be able to spray it till sunday. maybe while im waiting ill sand down the dash and primer that too so i can spray it the same time as the firewall. but the whole front end will be all painted, buffed and polished and ready to mount by this time next week. fucken glad, car will be done sooner than later 

also im entering this. i know im not a pro but looks fun just to see what i can bust out










http://www.axaltacs.com/us/en_US/paint-outside-the-can.html

contest is to paint a paint can, custom paint and wll be judged by vote and by judges on instagram and their website. winner gets a paid trip to SEMA in vegas, runners up other shit i cant remember burritos or something but it would be nice if my can would just be shown and voted on. got a few ideas floating in my head but im seeing flakes and gold leafing and some personal touches youll see when im done but i got my can its not due till September but starting tomorrow


----------



## slo

Firewalls gonna come out tight. Seeing the wiper arms exposed reminds me, scuff those up and shoot em black then mask them up if you won't be removing them. That way you don't overspray your color with black later. Opposed to spraying your cowl color then trying to paint around it just to cover the arms. But you probably already figured that. 

Little details like that show even when it's not a high dollar nut and bolt resto done backyard style.


----------



## GALLO 59

got up early, thought this is it, finally getting that pain in the ass firewall done. weather was nice the sun was up there were no wind no clouds, not too hot not too cold. spent 2 hours scuffing, washing, drying, taping then cleaning with wax and grease remover. then right when I ran the tack rag and went to mix the paint the neighbors landscapers show up and with the weed whacker start hearing rocks bouncing around and one of them with the fucken leaf blower. just glad they only took like 20 min but had to go over it again just to be sure, wasn't their fault so I want mad just got irritated. you can kinda see the landscaper guy on the other side of the fence












wiped it back down, shot it. this I before clear coat


----------



## GALLO 59

clear coated. still needs wet sand and buff ill do it Friday


----------



## 1stsix4

Hey gallo, I've went through all your thread bro and.... Damn your car is tight! That's bad that you do all this work by yourself. I've been picture snapping some useful tips that you haves I can look back at them when I get that far. I have a 64 that I'm trying to get up and going too.:yessad: what type of spray gun are you using? I saw that you got the Eastwood one, you still using that one?how do like it? Do you use it to shoot primer,base, and clear?


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks =) im using the eastwood concours, its the only one I use right now because it does the job pretty good I like it a lot. itll spray at like 4cfm with 29psi to the gun so I can use a 30 gal compressor just fine. it atomizes really good, the tricky part just like any other gun is adjusting and setting the gun to shoot right you have to play with it before you spray to get it right. i adjust the gun fan wide open, air wide open but the regulator to the gun at 29psi. from there I just adjust the fluid control knob and spray on a test panel quick blasts till I get an even 6-8 inch cigar shaped fan pattern without overspray on the ends being too noticeable. the 1.2 tip does basecoat, 1.4 does clear coat, 1.8 does primer and 2.2 does really heavy build primer and flakes. get it youll like it. but if you have a 220 volt 30+ gallon compressor then get the better devilbiss finishline gun or iwata hvlp guns. but eastwood works fine its what I use


----------



## Wizzard

Great work! Really nice and solid car.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks wizard =) I got lucky this car is very solid there was zero rot on the car just surface rust and the wings were dented in a bit. it was an Arizona car but also was encased in bondo almost a half inch in some places so it kept everything out all the years it sat. this firewall wasn't easy, and some parts are going to have to go without wet sanding and buffing I cant get my polisher in there so when its done itll have very little orange peel on the middle of the firewall in that cove and on the part where the body mounts are bolted, will still be glossy but just a bit wavy. this is the last car I prep for paint though, sending any others out to do the body work and blocking ill take over from the primered stage ready to paint. I did it this many times so far, good to know I can do it but now I can have someone else do it for me. but I am feeling a lot better about getting this out of the way already since all that's left is the quarters and the rear and the quarters are already worked on it wont take no where as long as it did the firewall over 2 weeks so itll be done sooner than later

right now sanding and prepping the dash. no bodywork just sand down to bare metal with 150 grit and then primer and spray. whats cool is once the dash is done I can throw in the whole interior finally and put the dash together, when I paint the quarters ill just mask and plastic up the windows so overspray doesn't get in


----------



## 1stsix4

Yeah, thanks for the advise. I think I am going to go with the concours because I have the 26gal. Craftsman compressor. I hope that compressor can handle that. Just want to get my practice in, since it's my first time painting too. Going through this thread you make it look so easy. Lol


----------



## Wizzard

No problem, yeah I remembered when you bought the car. Strange with all that bondo on it, usually people use it to cover up "bad shit" underneath. 
Im glad that it wasnt the case with your car, its always cool to know that its the OG sheetmetal on the car. 
Well, I have never done anything like the stuff that youre doing. Its really nice to see your craftmanship, and anyone that has put in a little work on their cars know how much time and effort it takes. The part that never shows is the thinking and problem solving-process, I dont think that GM ever planned that theese cars would be taken apart and restored like this...Luckily the engineering in some ways were pretty basic wich allows it to be possible.

I can understand that, bodywork seems like a hell of a job. 
But it is good to know what it takes and how it is done, that way it has to be easier to know and understand what needs to be done and how it should to be done.
Rear quarters on 59 Impalas has to be one of the trickyer quarterpanels ever made, all the waving metal...Pretty sick. 
But that is what makes them so beautiful.


----------



## GALLO 59

six4 yea itll work with that compressor. later on when you get the hang of it you can move up to a 220 compressor and higher gun. this will do but later its what im doing but this is doing great for now. 

wizzard you are very right on that one, bodywork is a hell of a job. to the point where from now on im not doing it anyomore im sending them out to do if its something major that I cant just block out easily in an afternoon like the firewall or really dented or rotted quarters and fenders. when its just something like this that I can just sand down and spray after I don't mind, did this in just 3 hours, no bodywork needed now ready to spray
































































looks easy, and it was. get really dusty but was easy. but bodywork like having to fill a long panel with body filler or bang straight because its full of dents and waves, that's what im not doing anymore ill pay to get it done. that's where the real pain in the ass is. whats been the hardest was the firewall because of the small spaces. the quarters on it are hard too, yea the dips and curves on it make it really hard to work I cant just block flat but like you said its what makes it beautiful, sets 59 apart =) 

where im at now, by tomorrow morning the dash will be primered, then tomorrow sand, basecoat and clear it. that being done I can throw in all the interior and put my dash together =D


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks aztlan =) wasn't able to do much today, holiday weekend today I did some relaxing all I did was prep to spray


























masking machines is this like rack thing that you put a roll of masking paper on with a roll of tape, as you pull the paper it rolls off the paper with a strip of tape along the top so you don't have to lay the paper on the floor and slowly put a strip of tape along the top to have it ready to stick wherever you don't want overspray, looks like this










I did it like that at first, was a pain in the ass laying a long piece of masking paper on the floor and put a long strip on it by hand, took a long ass fucken time to mask everything I needed and got really hard when it got windy but i had to because I didn't want to pay 100 bucks for some shit that's going to sit around most of the time not doing anything with it taking up space I didn't get that masking machine. then I went to home depot to buy more masking tape and saw this thing next to the paper. does the same thing the masking machine does, but only cost me 6 bucks. you can put as long a roll of paper as you want, this one I have an 18 inch roll on it and works fine. even has the little teeth to tear the paper


























tomorrow ill spray the primer for sure first thing in the morning. hopefully I can spray the base and clear later that day, supposedly the primer I use is topcoat ready in 4 hours


----------



## Caballo

This thread is full of useful little tricks and tools you discovered along the way. One of the most useful threads on LiL.


----------



## slo

GALLO 59 said:


> Thanks aztlan =) wasn't able to do much today, holiday weekend today I did some relaxing all I did was prep to spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masking machines is this like rack thing that you put a roll of masking paper on with a roll of tape, as you pull the paper it rolls off the paper with a strip of tape along the top so you don't have to lay the paper on the floor and slowly put a strip of tape along the top to have it ready to stick wherever you don't want overspray, looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it like that at first, was a pain in the ass laying a long piece of masking paper on the floor and put a long strip on it by hand, took a long ass fucken time to mask everything I needed and got really hard when it got windy but i had to because I didn't want to pay 100 bucks for some shit that's going to sit around most of the time not doing anything with it taking up space I didn't get that masking machine. then I went to home depot to buy more masking tape and saw this thing next to the paper. does the same thing the masking machine does, but only cost me 6 bucks. you can put as long a roll of paper as you want, this one I have an 18 inch roll on it and works fine. even has the little teeth to tear the paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow ill spray the primer for sure first thing in the morning. hopefully I can spray the base and clear later that day, supposedly the primer I use is topcoat ready in 4 hours


I was about to ask you about it when I saw it in another pic, I wanted to get a roll/stand but there like 300 bucks here....if you could get me a part number or a picture of that label

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys =) its this thing bro, but I don't remember it being 19 I got it under 10 bucks 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_295972-98-M1000-SR-L___?productId=50030658&pl=1&Ntt=masking+paper+tape

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ScotchBlue-M1000-Hand-Masker-Dispenser-M1000-SB/100653897

ebay im sure you can get it cheap as fuck, but its really handy

got a package today, love getting shit in the mail. something small but for my car


















































boman 8 track player, needed one with fm so when I go to the drive in I could tune in to the movie on my fm. might put it in my 65 though, already have one for this car and looks like itll fit right in on the dash. already have the adapters to play my mp3 on it










going to need a new lens for my 65, anyone know where I can get one?

and I got the dash primered. dogs chewed up my respirator had to spray it with no mask. fumes aren't as bad as base and clear coat fumes but I might have to spray that with no respirator either. I know its outside but it clouds up inside the car


----------



## king debo

I had trouble spraying my 64' with the windshield in..Ended up taking it out so I could get the finish I wanted.


----------



## GALLO 59

debo I was about to mention that, I had to over spray the end of the dash by the windshield to make sure I got it good coverage. its primer so im sanding flat anyways. but I couldn't get my gun down in there it got too tight. then I realized I cant do that with the basecoat. I can get away with that with the primer and clear but not the base it wont have even coverage =/ did you have to cut your gasket or pop it out from the inside? were you able to reuse it? mine I new


----------



## king debo

GALLO 59 said:


> debo I was about to mention that, I had to over spray the end of the dash by the windshield to make sure I got it good coverage. its primer so im sanding flat anyways. but I couldn't get my gun down in there it got too tight. then I realized I cant do that with the basecoat. I can get away with that with the primer and clear but not the base it wont have even coverage =/ did you have to cut your gasket or pop it out from the inside? were you able to reuse it? mine I new


If its a new gasket, you can probably reuse it.


----------



## GALLO 59

yea debo fuck that I checked today, not only doesn't my gun fit in there but neither does the polisher. took the windshield out, It actually popped out the first time I pushed up on it just to check if the gasket wasn't too hard, with one hand


















and Ill be able to still use the same gasket. can really work on that dash now










I didn't like how easy the windshield came out. I used a bead of silicone too. is there something else that goes on it when you put it in?


----------



## lone star

Man do not crack that glass. Use 4 hands. Trust me!


----------



## king debo

Be extra careful not to crack it.. I put mine in with just the gasket..Shouldn't need silicone


----------



## GALLO 59

cool thanks debo, i used silicone the first time i see that didn't really work so this time ill just pop the windshield in as it is. and yea im being careful not to crack it. eventually i need a new one, green tint one since my side windows are tint but for now im flying this clear one. they aren't cheap either so im being careful. but im glad i took it out, a lot easier to work on now. 


















tomorrow might have plans but by sunday afternoon the dash will be painted. primered the heater blower motor, speaker cover and some brackets for paint too










got this in the mail, 6 bucks shipped ebay itll be handy to get under the door pillar and inside the firewall cove to polish, 3 inch foam and wool pads with base and power drill adapter. pads are the same as my big dewalt polisher


























just glad now by sunday afternoon ill be done with the whole front end including door jambs and dash. quarters and rear end shouldn't take as long, flat and i can use my big blocks and air tools. my goal is to have whole car painted before the end of june, looks like im going to be able to pull it off =)


----------



## GALLO 59

wasn't able to paint the dash, got ready for it then realized I only had enough paint left to do small parts so I did. I actually like how they came out, small firewall bolt on stuff came out looking really nice and smooth




















































so I went to buy more paint today. out of nowhere the guy at the counter brought up if im protecting myself from the fumes. I told him yea, mask respirator. he said legally now for shops its going to be now mandatory in calif to wear full face respirator. said being exposed to fumes in your lungs causes cancer after a while of exposure, occupational im sure but still. but that now they linked it to skin cancer on the face an eye cancer uveal melanoma. that that's the worst that could happen and the least is I start to lose some vision. said if I ever meet any old school painters, all of them have thick glasses now. so paranoid me he freaked me out, invested in this





























150 out the door but I think my health is priceless. its only about 3 or 4 trips to buffalo wild wings ill skip to make up for it


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

completely forgot I had the other one sitting outside and hadn't polished it when I finished the first one I was so excited how it came out I forgot about the other. polished it up late last night, ill put the trim on later right now need to get the radiator core done to mount them on










































































and got another pound of flake from sparkleefx to finish up all the white. on the left, knockoff shitty flake someone wanted to use. on the right the real shit sparkleefx flake










big difference trust me


----------



## wannabelowrider

Nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks bro. everyone is telling me its a nice color. whats funny is I thought this tone blue was chevy blue and was the same for all years from 58 to 68, that it was all the same just that it had a different name for every year. its not the same. my homie brought his 62 over this morning to see if I could spray a small patch in his quarter panel, said it was chevy light blue so I said yea I had some paint itll work. it was off, his blue was light blue like mine but had a bluer tone, mine has a grayish tone but both are still light blue just mine is just bit lighter. and his 62 wasn't resprayed it was original color he just needed a rust spot he fixed sprayed. wonder if its different for other years too.


----------



## Supreme59rag

Looking really good brother!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks supreme, summer is starting, im not going to have it ready for the whole summer but want to finish it before the summer is over =)


----------



## JOHNER

Nice paint work Gallo,59 is coming right along.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks, one step at a time but always moving forward =) primered today


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

sneak peek







cut and buff tomorrow, front end will be back on by sunday. tomorrow wrap up my dash, then start the body this week


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## slo

whats the bomb thing?


----------



## Mr Gee

GALLO 59 said:


> wasn't able to paint the dash, got ready for it then realized I only had enough paint left to do small parts so I did. I actually like how they came out, small firewall bolt on stuff came out looking really nice and smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I went to buy more paint today. out of nowhere the guy at the counter brought up if im protecting myself from the fumes. I told him yea, mask respirator. he said legally now for shops its going to be now mandatory in calif to wear full face respirator. said being exposed to fumes in your lungs causes cancer after a while of exposure, occupational im sure but still. but that now they linked it to skin cancer on the face an eye cancer uveal melanoma. that that's the worst that could happen and the least is I start to lose some vision. said if I ever meet any old school painters, all of them have thick glasses now. so paranoid me he freaked me out, invested in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 out the door but I think my health is priceless. its only about 3 or 4 trips to buffalo wild wings ill skip to make up for it


LOL, but I love my Chicken Sandwiches with some tall cold ass Mich Ultra!! Yeah I know its Mich Ultra, gotta keep the gut off


----------



## wannabelowrider

My home said the same shit. He switched to Michelob ultra lights cuz he was on a diet lol


----------



## MIJO65

slo said:


> whats the bomb thing?


 practice bomb


----------



## GALLO 59

o yea =b my addiction is hot wings, skin, dip and all with a big ass bud light or blue moon. im not ever going to be in no beauty contest or model so fuck it I tear that shit up. then the next day i eat subway thinking it makes up for it. but its not how much I eat its how much I spend on it. tab before tip is usually 50 bucks for two, and I go alot. when its football season I go 3 times a week, that's another reason I want this car done, before the season starts. 

and that practice bomb, not a chevy deal not even car related but is going with this car. when you see what im doing youll like it but itll be done at the end, when the car is done. got this, blue to match the car it mounts on the dash looking towards the outside to show car registration


















but put this in it instead, to remind me how far it came and how hard I tried on it


















was either that pic or this pic, the first time I saw it when I first pulled up










tomorrow finish up the dash an wet sand and buff the front end parts to get them ready to mount


----------



## GALLO 59

the white stuff around the edge of the windshield pillars and dash is rust inhibitor I left on there instead of painting blue because it does a better job sealing rust than paint. and when the windshield is in it sits on that so you cant see it. and when I peeled all the tape and masking paper off it let off a bunch of crap that's whats sitting ontop of the dash its not in the clear coat the clear coat was dry hours ago I can just blow that stuff off


















but now, dash is done just wet sand and buff sunday and I can put it all together. all that's left now is the quarters, almost there =)


----------



## GALLO 59

in the daylight. still need wet sand and buff doing it sunday


----------



## JOHNER

Back yard boogie at its best.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. been putting in work. left off here I sprayed the dash. here it is wet sanded and buffed, did it at night that's why its dark but its smooth now


----------



## GALLO 59

in the day




















































































put this stuff up to fry with acid to remove the anodizing, sanded and buffed them. the rest of the pics describe themselves


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

I painted the passenger dash molding. originally black, seeing the car is white and blue I thought id thow some red in it. the paint reacted, came out with a crushed ice look. I like it im keeping it that way


----------



## GALLO 59

the reason the wires are all there looking bad is because I had to run them back in when I painted the firewall. will re run back out and clean it up when im done with the front. so I got to working on the front starting with the radiator core. came out nice. these are before pics, it originally came factory with wrinkles and crimps on the top when it was pressed. didn't like it, so I smoothed it out before I painted. before and after


----------



## GALLO 59

and after bolting everything on its looking really good


































































































































the fan shroud is a 348 fan shroud, ill still fly it don't have another and its already chromed so ill go with it. it IS 59 shroud anyways.


----------



## GALLO 59

heres what it looks like in video







and the last and only thing left original on the car, that will have the original paint. I was going to flake it but thought it would be cooler to leave original


----------



## GALLO 59

fucken youtube, don't know why the video looks so shitty. try seeing it on youtube


----------



## GALLO 59

wet sanded and buffed the firewall, had too much orangepeel I took most of it off so its smooth now










































sprayed black the heater core


----------



## GALLO 59

and finished up the wheel wells, cut and buffed ready to mount on the fenders


































































































































































the underside im going to spray black, the plan is to drive the car everywhere


----------



## GALLO 59

now front end is done, putting together sunday


----------



## GALLO 59

spending the day tomorrow re polishing all the chrome on the motor and engine compartment I already finished the hood hinges, heater core cover and air cleaner. will all shine up nice like it did the day It first went in by tomorrow night


----------



## king debo

Man, I'm really impressed with the finish those Eastwood guns have produced..Of course you played a large part in it, but I'm tempted to pick some up.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks debo, yea that eastwood gun shoots really good. I love it but honestly cant compare since its the only real one I used to paint, never used another but im happy with how this one performs. and its not bad, under 200 with the extra needles I think it was. but I have shot with the harbor freight one and yes there is a difference. it has to do with atomization, how the air beaks up the paint into particles that makes a gun spray good. with the harbor freight gun I was shooting it really wet and in big drops, which made it either drip or have a shitload of orange peel. this gun the concourse shoots smooth, on some parts where I shot clear I didn't have to wet sand and buff it layed really smooth and flat. same with primer I only had to scuff to grip the basecoat instead of sand flat. it sprays it like smoke, mist. so it atomizes really good the drops are tiny so it lays smooth and flattens out when it sits. you just have to make sure your compressor even though its a 110 and its rated for that compressor that you don't have air leaks in the hose line and you take breaks (flash time) to let the compressor catch up to the gun. if you run the gun way too long and start to run out of air youll notice it how it looks spraying, how it sounds and the way the pain is laying itll start to orangepeel a bit but you have to really be spraying for a while. compared to the pro guns, its rated 8 of 10 or 9 of 10 one of those two so that's good enough for me you can see it did the job well. 

just be sure your hose is only 25ft long, not the 50 or 100 youll lose air pressure. that you have an air trap and drier in the line. and you keep the psi to the gun 29. I have mine set 29 psi, fan knob wide open, air wide open. I just control the fluid knob, test spray on a piece of cardboard 6 inches from cardboard, 6-8 inch cigar shape spray with very little overspray shooting out past it. and I spray 75% overlap not 50. primer medium wet coats, basecoat medium wet, clear light coat first then medium wet following coats


----------



## JOHNER

:worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Your making some nice progress Gallo.


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys. feels good its all coming together again. spent all day cleaning and polishing. 3m chrome polish works excellent



















more chrome to be put on, the polished carb, chrome air cleaner, chrome valve cover breathers, chrome wire loom, polished stainless pipe for radiator hose, polished stainless gas line, chrome horns and chrome hood hinge. doing all that tomorrow, hopefully finish early so I can put the fenders and wheel wells on


----------



## GALLO 59

did very little today, too hot. took this off to clean the chrome intake and polished it up as best I could without taking it apart and sanding it











































































put it on, not as shiny as the rest of it but most of it will be covered by the air filter


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

don't know the guy, but nobody deserves this


----------



## GALLO 59

haven't been sleeping, putting serious work. in a week watch the pictures im going to post


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## GALLO 59

WHITEWALLS ARE SOLD!!!!! sold them last week, was going for original look but want it custom too so I sold them. 


















I know I'm just going to end up buying another set later and that's fine, but for now going custom. 70s custom. check out what I scored on late sunday night hunt!!


















































































OG tru rays =D I can go og cap or 59 spinner might do both


















Its what i wanted, true old school og. i want the car to look like it was put away in the 70s and pulled out today. i didn't want knockoffs unless they were 90s daytons. but this is perfect, just the look i want for the 59 I'm really happy right now

also got my new welder and sheet metal, doing something cool with that right now you guys can problably guess what it is but ill post when I'm one


















ok back to work =)


----------



## GALLO 59

oh and the size on the tru rays are 14x6 og size. not 13s but trust me I'm fine with that. using that mclean cap to mount the 59 spinners I'm not redoing the rims they look really good but any little flaws i want to keep on there, untouched and original.


----------



## JOHNER

Nice score on the wheels Gallo! I would definitely run the correct 59 spinners and 5.20s on them. Caint wait to see the updates!


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks yes they are going to look good on it =) yea haven't posted but haven't been asleep been working on it this whole time, huge leap forward youll see


----------



## scrappin68

I'm digging the wheels .. They look good with the spinner.


----------



## GALLO 59

hell yea thanks scrappin, fucken excited I got these, real old school og rims. i was going to look for mcleans or roadster bolt ons 90s rims and put a 59 spinner cap on it, last resort was 100 spoke chinas. then a good homie of mine offerd me these. he took care of me with this now im going to take care of him im going to help spray his 64 impala. check this out, an ad from lowrider magazine early 1980 


















what mine will pretty much look like, same color just ill have cruiser skrits. this guy had his set since 1980


















going to look for tires in Pomona sunday, if I don't find any theres a guy in mira loma sells them the cheapest all 4 new for 320 and the tire shop by my house charges 5 bucks to mount each tire Sonora tires in Fontana. cant wait to throw them on with new caps and spinners


----------



## GALLO 59

from what guys tell me that were there back in the day, tru classics and tru rays are true spoke models, true spoke made them. Tru rays came out when Chevrolet asked true spoke to make some rims for their late 70s early 80s corvette sting rays so they made tru rays, straight spoke also known as laces. they got popular just like the tru classics, truespoke, weld, appliance and star wire wheels so they made them from standards to deep dish for the lowriders. and these were all used till Dayton came out with the knockoffs. I plan to keep them original and untouched, which still isn't bad my homie took really good care of them throughout the years now ill take good care of them for now till car is painted they go in the storage room


















this is how they looked before when I picked them up, dusty he had them sitting for a really long time but I would have flown them like that


















will be back out storage in a week to install =D going to go to Pomona this sunday to find some 5.20s


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## GALLO 59

thanks fortworth, its getting there like I said huge steps forward youll see really soon I'm excited =D

man, I should change the cars name from Christine to hurt feelings or broken hearts =/ my old neighbor comes by to visit last saturday after he moved, he only stops by to see how I'm doing with my car, doesn't ask anything else. hes working on a 51 fleetline. he sees where im at and i can tell it bothers him. its like people get offended when they see my progress when they see it they get piss faced and irritated. notice i said people came by, not friends i know a lot of people but friends i keep very few, because of shit like this. he wasn't the first. fuck if its going to bother you don't come back there and don't ask about it. what i usually been getting lately is when people see it they try their best to find the flaws in it and point them out to me, like i don't know. but if you saw their cars you would think they are parts cars but i don't tell them that. i try to be cool but its getting old already I'm getting tired of it. today i showed my new rims to another guy and says he never would had got them, they have a bit of rust. they do, on the back where you cant see it. no shit they are around 35 years old. i just cant understand it i cant be like that. you can pull up at my house with a shell on a flatbed and ill be happy for you an congradulate you, i see it for what it has not what its missing and what it can be not what it is, and i help and encourage. and i already know when i finish the car and bust it out I'm just going to get hit with negative shit and what they see wrong with it by the people that have been doing it already like i didn't just bust out a whole car by myself and forget what it looked like when i got it. I'm trying my best to be cool and brush it off and i have, but its getting old and I'm going to start hurting peoples feeling right back. 

anyways, im at another crossroad in this build. body and paint almost done so i can now focus on just putting it together. but undecided about something, been sleeping on it since sunday. my interior is done and ready to put in, and you guys know its all original you guys saw when i sewed it all up. 

BUT....

im having second thoughts. i already have the original style interior done and ready, its ready to put in i just have to make the door panels and that's it till only take me one night to do that. but after i got my 8 track player for it, my sony tv, the arc record player and now the tru rays now im having second thoughts about the interior and turn it true 70s style. i am thinking if i should redo the interior full biscuit tuck and tuck and roll but nice and classy, a good job not half assed cardboard padded and staples showing and piping falling off. i wont tuck and roll over the interior trims or touch the dash it it wont be overdone and tacky with mirrors and chaneliers and front bucket seats shaped like swords itll be subtle and tasteful but true 70s style, only the seats, rear armrest, side and door panels and headliner. carpet will still be same salt and pepper blue original. and wont be rainbow colors itll be dark and light blue. what do you guys think? im still sleeping on it...

if i do do it, it wont set me back like the paint and body did id bust the whole car interior out in 2 days and is reversible in one afternoon i can take it all back out and hog clip the original interior back in it would be back to original literally overnight, its not like id be stuck with the new interior im not throwing the original one out like i said in one night i can put it all back to original. tomorrow im picking up from la Puente some 73-76 monte carlo swivel bucket seats. going to play with them see what i can do with them but because im not going to dill extra holes in my floor on the 59, and 59s never came with buckets i don't plan to use them on the 59 on the 65 instead, that one for sure im going full tuck and roll. but want them i always wanted swivel bucket seats to have and play with. i got some ideas in my head 

ill be at Pomona sunday, i need me some 5.20s and 59 spinners =)

ill post pictures tomorrow of my swivel bucket seats, if you know me im going to have fun with them


----------



## npazzin

Imo you should leave the stock interior in the 59. And the swivel buckets are ok if you cut the back down so it doesn't stick up above the doors on the 65. I'm glad you posted about "people coming by, and their negativity" I've realized that I'm guilty of this at times. I guess it's true that it's easier to look out than it is to look in. Keep up the good work, and remember it's your car.


----------



## JOHNER

My grandfather was a pastor (Christian) he use to say "the only thing wrong with the church is the people" lol, I was to young too understand then, I get it now, people are always going to have opinions/thoughts it just matters what you do with them, anyone can get mad homie, the right thing is always the hardest thing to do! "entertain a clown and become part of the circus" you seem fairly level headed brother, shake em off, and keep pushing.


----------



## npazzin

What he said^^^


----------



## GALLO 59

well the swivel bucket seats I went to go see turned out to be incomplete so ill keep looking, but for my 65. as of the 59 I'm just going to keep it og but have some ideas I'm thinking of doing. 

and npazzin youre not really guilty of it, those guilty are the ones that intentionally do it, not just notice something wrong and give constructive criticism that's helpful like when i ask about yes/no on the interior or spot something i can or should fix but when they do they make it a point to drive it into you and make sure you know whats wrong with what you have just for the point of making you know its bad and imperfect, makes them feel better I guess, sleep better at night. I noticed that when I realized the ones doing it are the ones that don't have finished cars or don't even have a car or don't like to work on their cars. i know guys with finished or project 57-64 and 60s rags that never give me any shit, they don't need to we either help eachother out motivate eachother. 

i think it was you that asked once in the past, how i stay motivated. i didnt say because i dont want to put out negative vibes i try to be cool but that motivates the hell out of me. knowing those that don't like it are only getting angrier as i get closer and closer to finishing or when i bust out something good or a good job. i know they are at home seeing and just getting irritated, or see it in person and ruins their day. sounds bad, but if youre not going to like something about me or me, i have no problem giving you more reasons to I'm jus not a loudmouth about it ill let you see for yourself so thanks for giving me more of a drive =b 

and johner, i know what you mean. i just keep cool and let them, never let them get in your head because they get what they want and win. do things for you, what makes you happy live for yourself not others =)

doing some more work today, pictures soon, but huge progress =D if i don't post pics by tonight ill post some of my homegirls i kicked it with this weekend in LA to keep you guys entertained, they are fine as hell i love chillin with these girls got a lot of love for them. once my car is done they will be my crew at car shows, they love to model


----------



## GALLO 59

I wanted to jus bust out with this but but i cant anymore i need to come out with one of the plans im doing with my car to get this answered. not sure myself and people I asked aren't sure themselves I keep getting yes and no and I know theres a few of you guys on here that have murals under your hood



I am going to tack weld and mold the underside of my hood flat, using 24 gauge steel and very little body filler to smooth and flatten out. not using one large sheet and laying it over the entire underside, but patching up the areas on the hood sub frame to make flat and like I said smoothing out with filler then painting, I am going to airbrush and paint a mural under the hood. 


question is, does the hood flex as you open and close it? enough to crack the filler and paint? I don't want to put days of labor and 100s in the paint and mural just to have it crack the first time I open the hood. car is a 59 impala, steel getting tack welded to subframe is 24 gauge and the most bodyfiller I plan to use is about 1/8 of an inch spreat out at the most in some areas a foot and a half
































plan to do a better mural than that, but making it flat but you can see the subframe. thanks guys


----------



## Coca Pearl

Depending on you do it the hold won't flex but it would may it heavier. You can either use the whole sheet of metal or fill in the areas to make it flat. Using the whole sheet will make it heavier


----------



## Mixteco

*Dang man...you always putting in work. lol Your topics and the Apache trokita are the one's motivating me so much. You are always showing us it is possible to do it yourself its just a matter of not being lazy. People always gotta say something to try to discourage you...I painted my 1st car this summer in the backyard simply with knowledge and info from this forum. I bought the eastwood gun because I seen you were using it and it was perfect. The gbody I painted didnt come out perfect: bodywork and spraying technique was a lil off but for a daily driver its whatever. Anyways Im just glad theres still vatos like you still humble and down enough to show us dudes who wanna do this but didnt go to school to learn how to paint, fix motors, or any do upholstery that anything thats worth having is worth sweating for and aerning it...gracias carnal for the motivation*


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good brother, are you gonna shine up that Cowl tag??


----------



## npazzin

One step forward and two steps back lol the hood hinges would be my biggest concern if you're going to mold that hood


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks mixtexo, yea even if it doesn't come out perfect it feels good when you did it. And every time you do it again you will only get better =) 

Ask for the Cowl tag I had two ideas gee, to polish the hell out of it and shine it up, or metal flake it white. but it was the last piece with original paint on the car so for now I left it original paint. It's a cool idea but doesn't really match the rest of the car. Odds are I'm going to polish it

And tell me about it one step forward two steps back. I'm just going to feel better once the body is all put together and make polish all the paint from there I can tinker with anything it won't set me back months. Its been so fucken hot I only work on the car now from about 5 in the afternoon to midnight. I have till the start of the season before I can only work on it part time so I'm kicking ass right now


----------



## GALLO 59

ok I figured out what I'm going to do as a mural, I'm going to put it under the trunk lid not hood, under the hood I'm putting mirrors. only because if I do ill be set back another month welding, painting and airbrushing and I want this done already. but on the trunk I wont be welded on its going to be screwed on, mural painted on sheet metal I screw on the trunk with an upholstered border/frame around it to hide the screws, so I can swap out for other airbrushed panels anytime I like. 

no work this weekend, was chillin it was too damn hot. but just got back from seeing the straight out of Compton movie that movie was bad ass, I want to go see it again. went to dave and busters before for some beers, went to get the tickets and sit inside the theater early about 45 min before it started because it was sold out and didn't want to get there and only the handicapped seats left, wish I hadn't drunk that much I would have liked to have remembered this moment alittle better i was pretty fucked up when i ran into OG Dj Yella, original member of NWA right outside the theater before seeing the movie hes in










it was a really good movie, if you haven't seen it go see it its bad ass. goin to sleep, got to put in work on the 59 tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59

incase you cant tell, I really liked that champagne/rose colored 59.

met up with my homies, these are just some of the girls I party with I love these girls










you see the quality in the cars, they all looked to all be turntable and show car no more street cars or projects all were flawless. took only a few pics before my battery started to die on me. was a good show, ran into a lot of people I haven't seen in years. ran into walt, good seeing you bro I didn't recognize you at first sorry I was kind of out of it I only slept 1 hour and didn't eat before I went there so was out of it. wasn't going to pay $10 for a $1 bean burrito either so I was so hungry I felt high. other than that it was a good show, the hop was good too saw kaoru hop, big al hop that was good. I like that rule you get stuck in the air you lose so baisically you have to back bumper on pure power and equipment not weight in the trunk. don't know who won first place, but I know it was a tough decision


----------



## remack65

Nice build thread bro keep up the good work?


----------



## ekserio

what the hell is this?


----------



## littlerascle59

Nice


----------



## JOHNER

ekserio said:


> what the hell is this?


A 5.20 without air.


----------



## DKM ATX

Nice build


----------



## henry36

ekserio said:


> what the hell is this?


X2. Don't look like any 5.20 I ever seen before.


----------



## JustCruisin

JOHNER said:


> A 5.20 without air.


Yup. My 5.60's look like that..


----------



## ray-13

SHE IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS WHEN YOU GET HER DONE,,, ALOT OF HARD WORK YOU HAVE PUT IN IT,,, LOOKING BAD ASS,, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT ON THE STREETS,, GOOD LUCK HOMIE, :thumbsup:


----------



## rudeerude

:inout:


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, not asleep trust me


























































this is where the real fun begins


----------



## LURCH63

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys, not asleep trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where the real fun begins


:wow:ay guey, going to town on this car.


----------



## REYXTC

Backyard boogie


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks guys. Hell yea backyard boogie, ghetto fabulous. If you look at the first pictures the metal is prepped really well you can tell by the way it looks that's why it looks a solid nice grey. It took a long time to work it flat and get it to that point and all the rust removed and metal treated. That's why I haven't posted because of how long it took just to get to this point. Right now I'm block sanding the primer, its raining tomorrow and Monday so Tuesday I spray on the sealer along with the base and clear that's where the real fun is. Been waiting a long time to get to this point. For the last few days I've watched the Sun go down and come up working on the body. But all the whole process of building the car this was what took the longest the rest will jump forward there will be progress every week now


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

i got set back a day, plan was to wet sand primer with 600, spray sealer, spray base coat then spray clear coat on the same day. well I started early, sprayed the sealer, shit only made me have to start over. it sprayed with alot of texture and orange peel. sealer isn't supposed to be sanded you spray it wet then an hour later spray the base coat directly on the sealer. I couldn't the orange peel and texture would have shown through the base coat even after I wet sand and buff the clear. so I had to spend the day and go back and block it flat. but its cool tho, nothing wrong with a few more mils of primer thickness










































after that, got to work. put my gun to work and busted out my mask. works good to keep the fumes from going in your lungs and out of your face but makes it hard to spray, you cant see that clear out of it. 










but ill post pics after its done. so far so good

got this in the mail, a few more shit for the car for display

fragi'le, must be Italian



































like I said, ill post pictures when I finish what I'm doing. I don't want to post pictures and jinx myself cause I'm happy how it turned out and showing you guys then some shit causes me to redo it. but ill post pictures tomorrow of whats going on the car


----------



## GALLO 59

shit. couldn't wait. here you go. still needs white metalflaked stripe on the side, busting that out tomorrow. o and this is BEFORE wet sanding and buffing, doing that Friday paint will shine like its wet


----------



## JustCruisin

I thought you were a beginner painter..? That layed down nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider

beautiful work rey keep up the good work


----------



## GALLO 59

JustCruisin said:


> I thought you were a beginner painter..? That layed down nice! :thumbsup:


thanks bro. I am a beginner, this is actually the first real complete job I do. the first time I sprayed it I learned how to use the gun first time I sot but that's why the paint job wasn't good, not like his. second car was my 48 but spraying flat paint without clear coat is as easy as using a house paint roller, kinda hard to fuck up you just spray it wet it dries flat so no worry about overspray. so this is the first real paint job I do, starting with the fenders on this car I did a few months ago. so I'm very beginner, but heres what makes a good paint job and made this lay down nice

a good gun.

a good gun can make a beginner spray like hes done it before. what makes a good gun, and is the difference from a cheap gun to a good gun is simple, atomization. that means it breaks up the paint good from fluid into very tiny droplets. the spray pattern is even from top to bottom kind of like if you blew mist or smoke on the panel so it lays down nice 100 percent even and flows even when it settles on the metal. a bad and cheap gun spits, doesnt atomize good so the spray pattern lays in chunks that is thicker where the drops fall and thin where it doesn't after it flows out. so not only does it give you horrible orange peel but has light and dark spots in the spray pattern and because its not even it causes tiger stripes in the paint job. 

with a good gun, all you really have to worry about if you get down how to run the passes, 50/50 overlap sometimes 75 overlap, 6 inches from metal, and steady even movement is just not dripping it. you can drip a bit the clear coat, you cant drip basecoat if its metallic. and spraying metallic get down how to fog/drop coat the last coat and you even it all out. not hard trust me. a good gun makes it all easy and makes you pull the paint job off. a good gun works at 6cfm to 14cfm. the only low cfm gun i know that you can run off a 110 home compressor is the one i use the concours from eastwood it runs off 4cfm and now they have a concours pro thats 6cfm. cfm is the amount of air the gun uses to break the fluid to droplets, cubic feet per min. i see it this way, if youre paying less than 150 bucks for a gun, youre getting a cheap gun and you get what you pay for. a good gun is from 150 bucks all the way up to 700 like the iwatas. but yea, I'm very beginner but thanks. not perfect but I'm very happy with it, 100x better than the old paint job


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks talk is cheap, thanks eastlos =)


----------



## npazzin

Wish I had a 59!


----------



## JOHNER

Good stuff man, very informative! Paint looks slick, keep it up!


----------



## GALLO 59

npazzin said:


> Wish I had a 59!



npazzin and I wish I had your car =b going to be a bad ass ride when you finish it


----------



## GALLO 59

JOHNER said:


> Good stuff man, very informative! Paint looks slick, keep it up!


thanks johner, hope it shines up and looks slicker after the wet sand and buff =)


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## BRADFORD

Does everything match color wise? Sometimes that can be a problem. Just askin


----------



## GALLO 59

Yea, i know metallics can be a pain in the ass but i did the fog coat and color blending right so it all matches. In both shade, night and in sun it all matches


----------



## BRADFORD

Shit looks slick as fuck man. Gonna be nice. Good job


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks Bradford =)

found a guy in so cal finally that has decent prices on 175 75 14 Remington whitewalls for $270 out the door that's about $100 less than everyone else. and he says its not true they are hard to find they are available and when he runs out he restocks them every Monday. 

$270 out the door the set of 4 brand new. everyone else wants $340-$360 picked up. hes in so cal, Baldwin park



















and his REMINGTON 155 80 13s are $170 out the door, everyone else wants $220-$265 picked up. I know theres deals right now, $130 a set of 4 for milestars and that's actually really good since the new milestars don't turn brown. but if you go with remingtons, this guy sells them for atleast $50 bucks less you can buy a spare with that

this is his facebook

https://www.facebook.com/meisterphoto?fref=nf&post_id=1114151921968829

Zach, his number if you want to hit him direct

626 214 6695

also sells rims, hydraulics and air bag stuff. 

posting because they arent that easy to find and when you do they try to fuck you over them telling you they are hard to get. even if you buy them and have them shipped youre still paying less than what others asking, its like total you are getting them shipped for free and still save a couple of bucks. mounting mine on my rims Monday, ill post pictures but if you were looking for a deal on 14 whitewalls that aren't 5.20s here it is. even if you buy them shipped youre still paying less than what others charge for them picked up. youll pay $340 plus 70 for shipping, these are 350 SHIPPED so its like you are getting them shipped free


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Good info. Nice work on your ride!


----------



## Zachsta

Thanks again for coming in to get the tires bro... your business is really appreciated. The 59 looks great, and I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## GALLO 59

thank you Zach, and thanks for the deal. posted you on here, letting people know where to get the tires and airbag/hydro stuff

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...6-14-whitewalls-175s-so-cal.html#post22776554

going to get your services, help me with that airbag leak I cant find once the car is on the road again.

and thanks to Zach I now got tires. very very happy with the look

picked my set up, he had to order them he usually can get them overnight but I hit him up on Friday so he got my set today. said he always stocks them, can always get them and can get them overnight if he runs out. $270 out the door, or about 65 bucks each out the door not 85 like other places. even if you pay for shipping its still less than what they cost picked up, so its like youre getting free shipping


























































































they'll look better on other 14x7s, mine are 14x6 so on others they'll bubble out more and have more of a lowrider tire look. yea I know my rims don't look that great, I could have them redone but I like the fact they are unrestored original tru rays. if they were rusty then yea ofcourse I wouldn't fly them id redo them but to me they look ok, its not like my car is a turntable car its a street car. nothing wrong with chinas but that's what I was going to throw on till I found tru rays, tru classics or true spokes. once I put the 59 spinners on these caps they'll look a lot better. it was too dark but ill post tomorrow pics of the rims mounted they look good


his 155/80/13s are 170 out the door, remingtons. I posted because not a lot of 14 inch riders but the ones that do, tires aren't easy to find or cheap if youre not goin 520s. if they aren't overpriced they say they are hard to get. this guy can get as many sets as you want overnight. he can get 175 70s 14s but he said he doesn't stock them, they don't look that great so not a lot of people buy those they end up looking like mini truck tires on 13/8s really square and lo pro like short dog says. really cool guy, his name is zack. its right by the vineland drive in, on the 605 between the 10 and 60 exit valley










Sonic Motor
315 cloverleaf Dr. Unit C
Baldwin park, CA 91706
626 214 6695


----------



## GALLO 59

and here it is, love the look. gave the car a whole different look, what do you guys think of it now on spokes? 



































































































































































still needs 59 spinners and the ports and stars on the skirts, and paint the white stripe on the body to put the trim back on, but you get the idea. and o yea I finished repainting the skirts


----------



## peterjm97

Super nice bro


----------



## Coca Pearl

Looks good with og rims and spokes


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys =) ALOT better looking on spokes huh, different look


----------



## JustCruisin

Beautiful.. uffin:


----------



## REYXTC

Spokes


----------



## npazzin

Nice


----------



## RobLBC

GALLO 59 said:


> thanks guys =) ALOT better looking on spokes


X2


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

damn gallo ! looking good in here brother!!!!:thumbsup::yes:uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GALLO 59 said:


> shit. couldn't wait. here you go. still needs white metalflaked stripe on the side, busting that out tomorrow. o and this is BEFORE wet sanding and buffing, doing that Friday paint will shine like its wet


:wow: thats right ! put that work in gallo!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GALLO 59 said:


> and here it is, love the look. gave the car a whole different look, what do you guys think of it now on spokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs 59 spinners and the ports and stars on the skirts, and paint the white stripe on the body to put the trim back on, but you get the idea. and o yea I finished repainting the skirts


:run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wow very nice color....great work also


----------



## alex75

ekserio said:


> what the hell is this?



Limited edition MR.T 5.20
i ptty the fool who dont have these





just kiding


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, slowly because of weather but getting there. I was just focused on getting that body done it was the biggest single spray I had to do. everything else even if its raining I can do under my patio or garage so I'm good now. working on the doors as we speak, hope to have them sprayed by Friday they were in bad shape I left them in the rain a few times but not rotted out


----------



## GALLO 59

alex75 said:


> Limited edition MR.T 5.20
> i ptty the fool who dont have these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kiding


o yea =b you should see how thin the tires look off the rim they look like motorcycle tires. I'm pretty happy with my 175s, the look and how my car will ride. ill get 520s when I get my tru classics or tru rays so I can swap out for shows


----------



## GALLO 59

picked these up to display


----------



## Mixteco

*I know its the holidays but any updates? *


----------



## chicho360

59 looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

hey guys, hope all of you had a very merry Christmas with your families and loved ones. what I got for Christmas is what I always ask for, to spend it with my brothers and its all I want and need










My youngest brother surprised us this year. He knows besides them who else i considered family so he got me this, had a drawing made of me and my closest homeboy that passed away recently. was a well thought out gift he blew me away with it










and for my other brother he knew was bummed out he missed going to the raiders tim brown ceremony he got him this, tim brown signed helmet with stats and hall of fame induction. 





































i know this wasn't cheap, i was going to buy the john madden raiders helmet from the same place for 6gs. he went all out on us, that's why all i wanted was to spend it with them my brothers are something else, we are very close. Christmas for me was never really about gifts, but family

there is a lot of work ive done, but yea the holidays I put it on hold a few days. what I'm working on now I cant continue till Tuesday its going to rain tomorrow. that and its been fucken freezing here in so cal in the afternoons so any paint related work has to wait a bit I have medium reducers so I cant calculate the flash time too good. but its good progress Friday ill post what I'm not just working on but finishing up =)

for now ill leave you with this, some funny shit. 




































































































hes lucky I know his brother. im sure his brother told him im a fucken retard ill whop his ass on his fucken driveway hes seen me do it before over others mistaking my kindness for weakness i made examples out of them. you don't use "friends/homies" for free work or favors only bitches have that trait and its cowardly to attempt it you should be embarrassed. put in your own work or offer work in exchange if you dont have the money. I knew where this was going this wasn't the first time but I throw the shit right back its getting old already I'm glad my new years resolution is to stop worrying about other peoples feelings if they don't like something about me or what I'm doing I guess I'm starting early. I'm a very happy and positive person but for now on I reflect and magnify any vibes you throw my way, good or bad hopefully more good than bad. this way it draws closer good friends and gets rid of the bad ones. 

going to sleep, but ill post some progress pics tomorrow. again hope all of you had a merry christmas


----------



## GALLO 59

new years eve, been workin on the car but getting ready for tonight were all going out but sunday ill post progress

for now heres this. I bought my car cover from auto zone for the 59. wanted a good one I'm going to have fresh paint, but bought it over a year ago. cost me like 80 bucks I know theres better but its the best one autozone had. threw it on a year ago and after a year of winds, and I used it to cover for overspray and sun fucked it all up. one morning I woke up and my dogs had a party with it and chewed the fuck out of it so I needed a new one. I go to buy a new one, when I'm going to pay I tell the girl its my second one and she says if I bought it there to bring it back I got a 10 year warranty. i go back and stuff it in a box and take it back, half of it hanging out i was hoping she wouldn't see the chew marks and the metal flake all over it and say no. she didn't even look at it just told me to throw it behind the counter, ran my name and gave me a brand new one, said i got 10 years to just bring them back if they have "defects" and they'll exchange for a new one no cost. that's cool every year I'm going to rip it and get a new one










i got this from a girl this year for Christmas, i wasn't going to take it till she told me it was only 25 bucks. i figured its cheap ill use it for my 48 or 65. turns out its better than the auto zone one I'm using it on my 59 for now i haven't even opened the new one i got. when the rains start ill use both on it at once but for now its on the 59. its like tarp material, waterproof and strong i think the new one will tear before this one























































check out this nasty shit, i took my doors off months ago when i started the body. left them in the sun and rain and they didn't rot but turned to shit













































































































that's what I'm woring on now. for now too, side mirrors are gone, mounting holes filled










sucks i wont use the side mirrors, they were designed really nice but making way for these. check out what they are going for now in my area 














































ill post pics sunday, but will leave it with this for 2015. was a good year for me, new year will be even better this thing will be done and on the road. hope all of you have a happy new year


----------



## MIJO65

Ha.. text messages are funny


----------



## lone star

Nice


----------



## alex75

text messages were great.:facepalm:


----------



## europass

Those doors look good...they would have looked like that by lunch down here in Florida.
Looking good man!


----------



## JOHNER

Some people, I tell you, got some real fucking nerve! I like the dental work part haha:machinegun:

59 is looking killer, spokes look right at home :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59

finally back on, had forgot my password after I got my new laptop and wasn't able to log on finally figured it out. 

that guy wasn't the first to try to get one over on me, but when it happens it only happens once then they don't make that mistake again I try to be cool with everyone but in those cases I have no problem putting them in their place, I have very little patience or tolerance when someone tries to pull shit on me like I owe them something or I'm stupid and can be tricked. fuck that and fuck him

if any of you got old original glass that aint cracked and you still fly, use this stuff its called cerium oxide you have to order it online they don't have it at home depot. its industrial strength glass polish its like 10 bucks a bag of 8 ounces. you don't need that much, 2 spoonfulls does both windshield and rear glass both sides alittle goes a long way










you get two spoonfuls and mix alittle bit of water to make a putty










then you use this power drill bit with foam pad



















then you hit it in rows, not too fast but not too slow










and when youre done doing both sides, all the scratches are gone. my windshield had two rainbows scratched into it from them using the wipers with little or now wiper rubber so the scratches were deep. they are gone now. ill post pictures tomorrow when I put the glass back in it has a really nice gloss you cant really see while not outside


----------



## GALLO 59

weathers been cold, not freezing but below 60 degrees and its bad to paint base and clear in anything lower than 60, the clear coat activator/hardener wont catalize and fuse, itll become "dormant" and permanently be soft you can dig your nail in it or leave fingerprints in it if you press hard enough even though it feels dry. so for now I'm doing the radio installs since the dash is painted and the wiring is already there



















the 90s kenwood and eq are going in my 65, so is the am/fm boman. the other 8 track boman is going in my 59 along with the record player and a boman color bar. its all wired up for it all and have the wiring run for the amps too I'm flying 2 amps in the trunk behind the rear seat. the only 45 records I have for it to play, need some old school and G oldies not just 50s records










the record player was completely rebuilt by hcat in Pomona, the guy that sells the boman color bars. he also set it up to play off an rca instead of an am radio station off your radio through your antenna


----------



## GALLO 59

you guys saw the picture of my shitty ass doors I let sit in the rain for a few months. finally got around to redoing them



























































































got all the rust off and the pinhole and baked on rust converted with the rust converter


----------



## GALLO 59

straightened as best I could, and filled and sanded flat ready for primer



















and now primered ready for paint tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59

also working on a few small things, redoing this 40s 50s oil change minder and antenna flag so far I have them primered ready for paint



















and going to have a matching compass




























its painted but not done, still putting white metal flake on it, two tone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

la vida low car right


----------



## GALLO 59

mosthated yea, after the new paint job and wheels. was a change for the better trust me that paint wasn't that great and the color was off


----------



## GALLO 59

also, found a guy making really good shirts, derrick nash. seen other shirts before but the detail wasn't too good it looked too cartoonish but this one came out realistic really good detail so I bought one 25 bucks good deal



















he makes other years too




























he makes custom shirts too, his facebook if anyone interested

https://www.facebook.com/derrick.nash.102?fref=nf


----------



## LURCH63

GALLO 59 said:


> finally back on, had forgot my password after I got my new laptop and wasn't able to log on finally figured it out.
> 
> that guy wasn't the first to try to get one over on me, but when it happens it only happens once then they don't make that mistake again I try to be cool with everyone but in those cases I have no problem putting them in their place, I have very little patience or tolerance when someone tries to pull shit on me like I owe them something or I'm stupid and can be tricked. fuck that and fuck him
> 
> if any of you got old original glass that aint cracked and you still fly, use this stuff its called cerium oxide you have to order it online they don't have it at home depot. its industrial strength glass polish its like 10 bucks a bag of 8 ounces. you don't need that much, 2 spoonfulls does both windshield and rear glass both sides alittle goes a long way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get two spoonfuls and mix alittle bit of water to make a putty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you use this power drill bit with foam pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you hit it in rows, not too fast but not too slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when youre done doing both sides, all the scratches are gone. my windshield had two rainbows scratched into it from them using the wipers with little or now wiper rubber so the scratches were deep. they are gone now. ill post pictures tomorrow when I put the glass back in it has a really nice gloss you cant really see while not outside


interesting, I got the same exact scratches on my 63 from the previous owners. Might just buy some.


----------



## GALLO 59

Lurch63 you won't need more than 4 ounces that's for sure you can probably pick it up for about $6 on eBay. Even when you're using it and it starts to dry up you wipe it off with your hand and put it back into the rest of the wet putty it's like your recycling it. Look up drill bit buffer you will find that foam pad for like three bucks with the drill bit adapter. I used two spoonfuls and even after I was done I wiped a lot of it off and put it back in the tub I had the party in and can use it again for another glass window or put it back in the bag after it dried but it works really good my windshield looks wet


----------



## GALLO 59

After I was done, I could put a little bit more water and reuse it or put it back in the bag


----------



## LURCH63

Thanks Gallo, I'm going to buy some.


----------



## JOHNER

I know what I'm cleaning my windows with now. Thanks man!


----------



## GALLO 59

try It johner, I'm putting It in tomorrow youll see how nice I came out =) 

was raining most of the day, glad a lot of the work I am doing now I can do under my patio out of the rain. doors are painted, put them to dry in my paint department oven






and this, clean slate. took the felix I had on there off. honestly the body and paint came out too nice to have it on there and it didn't go with the car since the engine bay is all blue like the body now. so its gone clean slate



















the under hood is going to be painted to match the firewall, radiator core and inner wheel wells. so I might put mirrors under it like this










or do small murals in the small flat areas. I been working with my airbrush, I can do a lot better work than that felix I did at first










mirror or murals, the under hood is now going to match the car. shooting primer tomorrow to get started


----------



## GALLO 59

under hood is sprayed. just need to wet sand and buff in 2 days and get the mirror kit in the mail and put it on


----------



## DJLATIN

check your pm bro


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks latin, back in =) problem was the cap locks on my new laptop would automatically set


----------



## GALLO 59

picked up my rocker moldings from brent today since they'll be ready to mount in about a week or two. they are originals so redoing them they weren't going to come out perfect but still 100X better than how they were. I had to pick someone up after I picked them up so it made it alittle hard to take, my truck bed was full of tires I need to toss somewhere. I remember when I bought them at the pomona swapmeet I was in a 2000s monte carlo and had to take them sticking out the window even more. but I bought these rocker moldings for 600 when other og moldings were going for 1400-1600 when I saw these and the homie said 600 I jumped on them


















































































trying to keep the car as original as possible that's why I wanted og not repop even though the repops look really really good. watching a few things like the og ports for my skirts want those instead of repops but if I cant find all 4 ill go repops. I just happen to get the trailmasters out of luck and I already had a set of sanco blinds so that's a bonus but what really makes the 59 what I wanted and got was that the bumper kit, cruiser skirts and grille guard so I'm happy. id like the 6 way power seat, speedminder and blue rubber floor mats but if I don't get them that's fine. weather is going to be a bit wet for the weekend so ill get back on the car monday


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## GALLO 59

fuck did that take a long ass time, about 15 hours to get it blocked flat it took a long ass time because its not sturdy like a quarter panel or fener so it would flex on me when Id sand so I couldn't tell if I was getting it flat if It was still high or I went too low now 





























tomorrow primer and block, Friday I paint it. but now that I think about it, its the last thing I had to do bodywork on and paint, after I paint it that's it for the car and the body, just little things left like the rear speaker and seat panel fillers.


----------



## GALLO 59

hood is ready for paint, just need the wind to die down. went to a car show this Friday here in Fontana it was good, my homie picked me up in his new 62














rollin out 



 



 back on the car, too windy to spray so I wet sanded and buffed my doors and polished my trims



































and put trim on doors. doors done now just need to put on door locks and mount doors. painting my hood tomorrow


----------



## GALLO 59

not bad from where they were a few weeks ago


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Love this topic! Great work!


----------



## EastLosRider

keep up the good work brother


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, car wont be the best out there but I'm trying my best. I get better at things as I go along I'm learning a lot as I go. I'm just glad ill be done with the body and paint and put together for good. hopefully its done before summer it looks like I have enough time. working on the paint and body I was only able to work on it and spray during daylight. once that's done all the work It needs from there I can pull all nighters so I know once I wet sand and buff the last piece its on. that's also when its going to get real fun, playing with the interior and other things I have in mind right now its all labor I'm doing. after this, I still need to do my 65 but I'm sending the body out to get blasted and blocked I don't feel like doing bodywork again anytime soon unless I get paid good to do it. but I really like painting so ill paint as much as I can as long as the car hits me ready to spray, prepped and ready. 

did the final prepping on the hood, blocked it but found a few low spots so I masked and sprayed again to block out again. check out how thick the high build primer is, like a dime before I take a bit off from blocking










































but now blocked and ready for paint. last part of the body to paint besides the small bumper valances but I can bust those out in 2 hours. spraying tomorrow around 10am so should be done by 1pm then I put my windshield and doors back on. Saturday valentines early for me so ill wet sand and buff sunday morning. if I finish early ill mount along with the fenders and doors and put the whole body together, finally. been waiting a long time for this


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## GALLO 59

Man i swear the more i get done and if something comes out right the more some people get mad. Feel like I can't even be happy about this or show what im doing because I'm hurting people's feelings. I'm not doing this to compete with anyone I could care less but some of these people take it personal. But if you're that fucking sensitive and insecure stay the fuck away from me because I'm already cutting you off. I got the same respect my homies building there G bodies as I do my other friends building their Impala rags but some of these guys don't see it that way and it upsets them if they can't be on top if that's why you're doing this and you got the game fucked up. Lucky for me the people doing this are people im not that close to I just associate with. I'm not going to hold back or keep to myself just cuz it makes you upset what I'm doing if that's the case then fuck you and your feelings. So for those this applies to, these next few posts of me finishing my car are for you =) 

Anyways, finished prepping right now just taking a break. Woke up feeling really good today knowing this is the last big piece I have to paint after this I'm busting all nighters and getting this car done. Done spending on this car to all I need to do now is buy my spinner caps and the ports and stars for the skirts. My parts room in the back is becoming less and less empty as things start to go on the car in that room should be completely empty in about 2 weeks this is something I've been waiting for a long time. If everything goes right and nothing comes up where I have to leave or goes wrong I should be wet sanding and buffing Sunday morning and by Sunday night have the front end and doors and all glass put in and from there it's on


----------



## GALLO 59

wrapped up Frida night, frustrating day. started painting, redid my header panel (panel above the grille) headlight C buckets, small parts, my small bomb and the hood. it was too hot in the day to spray, over 85 degrees so I waited till about 5pm when it dropped to 75. had to spray the bomb tied between my palm trees and set the other parts by it




























I was done spraying the basecoat on everything at about 6pm it was already getting dark but the temperature was still good. I THOUGHT I was done, but the hood still had some parts that didn't get full coverage and was lighter than the rest. all the rest of the stuff got good complete coverage but the hood I thought I was screwed because the gallon of paint I was using I used all up. I thought damn now I have to get all the basecoat back off and start all over from primer on that big ass piece, was a whole day of work all over again so I clear coated the parts that did come out good and was done by 8pm had cleaned up and cleaned my gun but was mad I screwed the hood up and had to spend a whole day doing something I should have been done at this point. then when I'm cleaning up I find a whole quart of the same paint I put away from when I did my fenders I was even more mad. I hit up my friend from nano car restorations and he said I can just scuff the base with 800 and spray so I thought its late but I'm going for it the temp was still 75 and id be done around 11pm but did it. Nailed it, hood is done saved a whole day of work now just need to wet sand and buff

my bomb

































iibsX5erSyI

tomorrow wet sand and buff, mount my doors and whole front end, windshield and back glass on and the car is put together will be one complete car except for the trunk lid. almost done almost there I been waiting to put it together for a long time now, next post itll be pictures of it put together, tomorrow night or Tuesday morning. honestly I'm very excited its all going to fly from here. valentines day weekend so didn't work on it this weekend but back on it tomorrow. really happy right now. got this in the mail, throwing it in along with the 8 track player going in it


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

The hood came out bad ass for all the trouble you said it gave you... nice


----------



## GALLO 59

Thanks slim, yeah I was fucken pissed. I woke up that morning happy thinking the car is finally all done with the paint and body only to end up with a whole nother day of work I already did. Just thank my homie Nano showed me a shortcut and I was able to bust it out that same day. Right now working on the car just taking a break I plan to have the doors on and if it doesn't get too late the whole front end on


----------



## LURCH63

GALLO 59 said:


> wrapped up Frida night, frustrating day. started painting, redid my header panel (panel above the grille) headlight C buckets, small parts, my small bomb and the hood. it was too hot in the day to spray, over 85 degrees so I waited till about 5pm when it dropped to 75. had to spray the bomb tied between my palm trees and set the other parts by it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was done spraying the basecoat on everything at about 6pm it was already getting dark but the temperature was still good. I THOUGHT I was done, but the hood still had some parts that didn't get full coverage and was lighter than the rest. all the rest of the stuff got good complete coverage but the hood I thought I was screwed because the gallon of paint I was using I used all up. I thought damn now I have to get all the basecoat back off and start all over from primer on that big ass piece, was a whole day of work all over again so I clear coated the parts that did come out good and was done by 8pm had cleaned up and cleaned my gun but was mad I screwed the hood up and had to spend a whole day doing something I should have been done at this point. then when I'm cleaning up I find a whole quart of the same paint I put away from when I did my fenders I was even more mad. I hit up my friend from nano car restorations and he said I can just scuff the base with 800 and spray so I thought its late but I'm going for it the temp was still 75 and id be done around 11pm but did it. Nailed it, hood is done saved a whole day of work now just need to wet sand and buff
> 
> my bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iibsX5erSyI
> 
> tomorrow wet sand and buff, mount my doors and whole front end, windshield and back glass on and the car is put together will be one complete car except for the trunk lid. almost done almost there I been waiting to put it together for a long time now, next post itll be pictures of it put together, tomorrow night or Tuesday morning. honestly I'm very excited its all going to fly from here. valentines day weekend so didn't work on it this weekend but back on it tomorrow. really happy right now. got this in the mail, throwing it in along with the 8 track player going in it


damn I used to have that on cd I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## Mixteco

*So are you painting panel by panel? *


----------



## Wizzard

Nice work! 

Man that text-message conversation...Whats wrong with some people?


----------



## npazzin

Mixteco said:


> *So are you painting panel by panel? *


I'd like to know as well


----------



## GALLO 59

sorry guys for late reply, yea panel by panel but when I'm just about done with the last coat of base and throw on a fog coat I match it up in the sun with other part already done to make sure it blends together. if its a bit lighter i fog coat it a bit. if its too dark I do another medium coat and fog it again till it matches up. if it was a solid color id wouldn't have to fog to get the metallic to blend, a solid coat with good coverage will match everything else. that's why I really don't like spraying metallic especially in silver or close to silver its very delicate you have to make sure the metallic flakes are all just right. 

and thanks wizard, almost there. been quiet but not asleep. that's because instead of putting small steps forward I'm just going to wait a few more days and post big steps forward  I will mention this shit can get real frustrating. wish sometimes things would work out just right the first time and not have to spend hours adjusting or trying to do. I should have new pics up this weekend, they'll be real good =)

been busy too with trying to find my old car, my first car. I hustled and bought an 84 cutlass in high school when I was 15. 


























































didn't even have a license but had a car and was on the road. had a lot of memories with it so you can say my dream car is this 59 but cutlass has a piece of my heart. sold it when I was 21 and bought my 65. was so happy about my 65 I let the cutlass go not realizing what I let go. since then I never rode in another one again, and focused on the cars I have now. just the other day I found an old box of pictures from high school and girls I knew and saw a few of my old cutlass and that's when the regret hit me hard. like I said I haven't been in one since mine so when I saw pictures of it, the dash and the seats and the car itself it took me back and brought back really good memories. pictures of the interior reminded me of the time I stuck 8 girls in that car and ditched school that day to go to magic mountain. all the girlfriends I had back then id pick up in it. taking it out to the lowrider super shows in san Bernardino and LA with my homeboys. cool ass nights getting drunk with all the homies and girls while we sat around the car listening to the radio. driving home drunk at 4am in it after a cool ass night. and I hit my first girl in it up at haven point in rancho Cucamonga. it allll came back just from the pictures

so when I'm done with my 59 I'm going back where I started I'm going from impala to cutlass, build a cutlass it holds a special place for me. if not my original one another one exactly like it. it shouldn't take as along as my other cars did I don't have to do a complete teardown ill scuff and paint the body and do the minor bodywork and redo the inside then hydraulics. my 65 is almost ready for paint so it wont get in the way and I can do a full interior job in one week. works out because id like a car from every decade like how now I have a 48 (40s), 59 (50s), and 65 (60s) the cutlass will be my 80s and down the road after i drove them around a while and need someting to keep me busy a monte carlo for a 70s and anything 30s suicide door for a 30s. just the next cars ill buy already on the road and needing only paint or body so I don't have to do all the hard work I'm doing now. went to the dmv and got a trace on the old license plate, went online and found the registered address so I'm off to echo park this weekend to see if I find my old cutlass. for now ill leave you guys with this


----------



## Marcos beltran

I feel you on the cutlass supreme. I have mine in my backbyard that i wrecked years ago. Throughout the years ive sold parts off of it to fund my project. Been telling myself that im going to hall it off to the scrapper but can never get myself to do it. Too many memories i guess. By the way your car is looking real good man. Real nice 59.


----------



## GALLO 59

no luck on the cutlass, but you know how i feel marcos. dont think im finding it no leads now so back on this ill look more when im done. still workin on it, but ill post big progress pictures instead of little ones. ill post this though, wrapped this up today. now matches the dash and body, and white has metal flake it matches the roof, trunk and bumper kit. before pics and after. had chunks off it not cracks i filled and shaped back in with epoxy


----------



## GALLO 59




----------



## Wizzard

Wow, the steering wheel looks excellent! 
Better then new! uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

wow....that's work right there


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks guys, it looks really nice in person because the pictures don't really pick up the pop on the metal flake or the sparkle of the clear. shit i think the steering wheel i going to be the nicest thing on the car =b I'm getting a better camera soon so itll take better pictures. that steering wheel was pretty much a throw away already, but besides me trying to see if I could restore it I did it more because certain things I wanted to keep together with the car and not replace and those things are the steering wheel and seats. reason is because that steering wheel is original to the car when it was made, so it spent its whole life with it meaning the history on the car goes just a bit deeper. if the original owner got in the car she would be sitting in the same seat and gripping the same steering wheel from when she first got in it to test drive it back in 1959, get what I'm saying. others wont really care or know, but I will. I'm the second owner, original owner passed away about 2 years ago but would have been nice when its done for her to see what her car turned out to be I'm sure she loved it since she kept It since and barely let it go. I will get in contact with her family so they can see it when its done, they live about 4 hours away in Arizona so when its done and I go to a show in Arizona ill make a stop there

redoing the steering wheel wasn't hard but was a process. you HAVE to use epoxy and not body filler especially if your car doesn't have power steering. from regular use the body filler will give out and crack from all the twisting and pulling when you make sharp turns. epoxy wont give out. you can use the paste looking one but its messy or the putty one that's like JB weld putty that comes in a tube you mix together with your fingers. shape it into the crack or chunk missing and try to sculpt and mold it. if you go alittle high youll have to sand flat, if you go low then you can use a bit of body filler. if you sand use a metal file to cut through a lot faster but don't cut into the steering wheel. you will be able to feel with your hand when you have it all even then seal or primer and spray


----------



## Emanuel2364

You're doing a excellent job on that 59 keep up the great work homie


----------



## Mixteco

*noticed the Tamco containers in the background...orale...very good primers in my opinion and better prices. Keep at it carnal Im seeing nothing but progress and inspiration. BTW you got a instagram?*


----------



## GALLO 59

thanks emauel =) and yea I'm using Tamco clear hc 2021, in the cup it mixes like water, lays like water and dries clear like water. I was planning to post that when I put pictures of my roof and trunk done with it, best clear ive used and cost half of the other top clears. and yea mixteco its gallo_59


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

Updates?:drama:


----------



## JOHNER

TTT!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:drama:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Hey Gallo,

Good progress Homie, hey bro got a question where can I find the post that you had about adjusting the hood on your ride so the corners don't stick up,I just went thru 30 pages back and I cant find it Homie.


----------



## king debo

Longtime no see! Hope your doing well..


----------



## Zachsta

always killin it bro


----------



## gallo*59

hey guys sorry haven't logged on in months, when the site got hacked I couldn't remember my password so I was stuck out of the site this is a new profile with a new similar name. but I'm back and yes there has been progress a lot of progress ill try to post pictures this week. I was also real busy with the woodgraining work I been doing but I'm back on and back on my car. but I'm back, back on this ill post progress pictures this week ill finally wrap this up but yea I been good just busy. zack thanks I'm trying my best =) deebo, johner, talk is cheap watch the update pictures I'm posting soon, haven't been sleeping on this I'm back on I'm back on here I got some surprises just watch =)


----------



## gallo*59

walt check your messages on Instagram, sorry I just saw this. I could have sworn I posted on here how I aligned my hood but I guess I didn't. message me on fb or Instagram ill tell you how it was done but its easy


----------



## JustCruisin

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:drama:


----------



## JOHNER

Dilo gallo!


----------



## gallo*59

been wrapping up a lot of work but am managing to get some work in on this. posted on another post but did this to my wheels



























































































and mounting these this weekend, stepped up got them redone and finally got my bases. took a long ass time to find those bases but now they are complete. gonna have $4500 hanging off my doors 























































fresh chrome, a lot of fingerprints and smudges but you get the idea






gonna get back to work after the holidays. Really hope all of you have a happy thanksgiving with your friends and families. Even if you might be going through some tough times right now theres a lot all of you have to be thankful about, and just having another thanksgiving dinner with your families together is something to be really thankful about


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

Them caps came out badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO.....


----------



## Coca Pearl

Good to see you back on the fifty nine Gallo. Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving with family and friends!


----------



## JOHNER

Damn them trailmasters are super clean! post some pics gallo, i dont think ive seen it with the front end on, unless i missed them.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

Any updates?:biggrin:


----------



## Zachsta

those trailmasters are insane... can't wait to see this car bust out homie.


----------



## sandiegohat

Damn homie, I've been on Lil for a few years and I can't believe that I've slept on this thread. I guess it was good for me to wait this long because I get to see all the progress at one time  . I got so motivated last night that I almost snatched the grill off my 64 and started polishing it. Anyhow, great thread homie and I appreciate the information you are providing.


----------



## gallo*59

thanks guys, yes I'm still alive and NO I haven't been sleeping on this. been very very busy on this car I just haven't posted because I am planning to bust out. ALOT of changes, I decided to go in another direction but I'm hitting it hard. lets just put it like this, I realized I was going too stock I decided to go more custom you will see what I mean when I wrap it up. just sorry I haven't posted pictures its because I will be busting out soon. but no I haven't been asleep on it I been hitting it harder actually than I have before. few more weeks, its even closer than you guys think trust me 

for now here you go, something I put together in my free time, one Is going on the 59 the shiny one


----------



## gallo*59

[video]https://youtu.be/8wBaXs8SsLE[/video]


----------



## gallo*59

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXeCKQyA5pI


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## Panchote817

i just went thru all 106 pages on this build........you putting in some work man it puts me to shame big time.


----------



## gallo*59

thank panchote, haven't been on in a while, but not asleep that's for sure still working on this. ill have pics to post soon but its looking good


----------



## Coca Pearl

Post does need update. I saw the documentary you done regarding the 59. I'm late but haven't forgotten


----------

